#ubuntu-unity 2012-08-06
<quequotion> hello?
<nhaines> quequotion: you have sucessfully joined #ubuntu-unity.
<quequotion> I've come to ask about lp bug 1025535
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1025535 in Unity "Unity 6.0 on precise: Unity panel visible over full-screen applications" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1025535
<duflu> Hi quequotion
<quequotion> hello!
<quequotion> I think the root of my problem is a rendering bug that affects the cube.
<quequotion> I'm not sure if it's a rendering bug in unity or compiz, but it was suggested that it's in unity.
<quequotion> If seeing were believing, I'd say that all windows are rendered on a side of the cube--fullscreen or otherwise--but unity is not. Unity is rendered separately, layered over the cube.
<nhaines> quequotion: I'll say one thing, you're not going to get anyone to make the panel autohide.  :)
<quequotion> I am well aware :)
<nhaines> Is there a particular reason you're running Unity 6.0 on precise?
<duflu> quequotion: That's right. Unity (the Unity Shell) is a compiz plugin that is not affected by screen transformations. So it will stay in place even when the cube is active
<quequotion> Unity 5.16 was not available at the time, and it should have fixed this bug. My bug report is a duplicate of bug 734908 (sort of).
<duflu> I think it's mainly designed that way so you can still use it (start apps from the launcher etc) while in expo mode (Super+S)
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 734908 in Compiz "Unity is visible on top of fullscreen apps" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/734908
<quequotion> >>duflu that's good to know. Is this the reason why I have unity on top of everything (full-screen windows, screensavers, etc)?
<duflu> quequotion: Still don't know. But everyone else using the same Unity packages in Ubuntu 12.10 alpha seems to have no such problems
<duflu> And the same logic backported to 5.16 is looking good. Just a little work required in Nux and Compiz for that future precise update.
<duflu> But right now, more important things are happening... http://mars.jpl.nasa.gov/msl/multimedia/nasatv/
<quequotion> the cube has been disabled by default, and I no one replied when I asked if they'd tested against the cube.
<quequotion> at least, not yet.
<quequotion> i wonder what the average IQ is on the stage...
<MCR1> duflu, quequotion: Haha, I just wondered why the panel rendering on the cube is fixed here - then I remembered that I am running the Unity-2d-panel @ the moment :-D
<quequotion> 2d+3d=?
<MCR1> quequotion: Unity-2d + Compiz, yes
<quequotion> Unity 2.5d?
<quequotion> It seems like unity 2d has been working well for a while
<quequotion> Someone mentioned it in a thread I started on the forum
<quequotion> I have to get back to work, but I'll be back later. Any help is appreciated, please leave a comment on the bug if you can.
<MCR1> duflu: Got a minute ? Hi, btw :)
<duflu> MCR1: Yes?
<MCR1> duflu: I need some advice how to cope with the remaining problems cppcheck detected:
<MCR1> duflu: 1. We have a lot of scanf without field width limits can crash with huge input data. To fix this error message add a field width specifier warnings left.
<duflu> MCR1: Yes, field widths are good
<MCR1> duflu: ok, I just read also that the use of scanf is generally considered dangerous and is not recommended in release versions...
<duflu> MCR1: That's probably overcautious. You can use scanf safely if you're careful
<MCR1> duflu: ok, I'll try to fix those then with field width limits :)
<MCR1> duflu: 2. We have a "suspicious calculation" in /plugins/animationaddon/src/polygon.cpp:459 and 2 "suspicious conditions" (assignment + comparison) in /plugins/colorfilter/src/parser.cpp:177 that can be clarified with parentheses
<MCR1> duflu: Also a "Suspicious expression" in /plugins/place/src/place.cpp:439 - Boolean result is used in bitwise operation. The ! operator and the comparison operators have higher precedence than bitwise operators. It is recommended that the expression is clarified with parentheses.
<duflu> MCR1: They sound like things worth cleaning up. But FYI, animationaddon and colorfilter are not being ported to GLES (compiz 0.9.8.0) right now
<MCR1> duflu: Is GLES the only future for Compiz ?
<duflu> MCR1: Yes it is the only requirement to reach 0.9.8.0 right now
<MCR1> duflu: I mean, will Compiz on desktop machines run on OpenGL ES as well in the future ?
<duflu> MCR1: Sorry, that was confusing
<duflu> The branch is called "gles2", but it uses plain OpenGL on desktop. And uses OpenGLES if compiled for ARM etc
<MCR1> duflu: Then we should IMHO port all the plug-ins to be compatible with GLES sooner or later... AFAIK it is easy to turn compiling of problematic ones off in that branch.
<MCR1> duflu: I do not want to see a "crippled" Compiz with reduced functionality - it would be a bad compromise
<duflu> MCR1: Yes, we have ported 60-70 out of 80 already. But they won't all be done at release
<duflu> Community contributions welcome
<MCR1> duflu: Sure, I try my best already ;)
<duflu> Only the plugins used by the default Unity/ubuntu profile are a priority right now
<MCR1> Sure
<duflu> And Ubuntu/Unity only uses 23 of the 80 plugins
 * MCR1 already noticed that.
<MCR1> duflu: I just can't live without all the great animations ;)
<duflu> MCR1: I agreed with that when the project was first proposed. But there are just no resources or justification to port everything right now
<MCR1> duflu: Ofc, I understand that.
<MCR1> duflu: For me main priority is maximum stability, Compiz got to be rock-stable. 2nd priority is to not have to sacrifice looks or functionality in modern Compiz.
<MCR1> duflu: Once all the suspicious stuff is cleaned up, I want to target the bugs nerving myself most.
<MCR1> duflu: The strange thing is that some bugs are just occuring if Compiz+Unity are running together, Compiz standalone does not show many of them...
<duflu> MCR1: Makes sense. Wanting compiz to be better was what got me started
<MCR1> duflu: I am a C++ newbie, but I coded before and am a fast learner, so I hope I'll be able to target harder stuff soonish
<MCR1> duflu: Do you know the reason to have a shortcut::HARDCODED_OPTION ? I mean Compiz handles shortcuts perfectly (IMO), so shouldn't those be replaced by shortcut::COMPIZ_KEY_OPTION ?
<MCR1> sil2100: Hi :) Tried e4rat already ?
<duflu> MCR1: Where is shortcut::HARDCODED_OPTION? Not in the compiz code...
<MCR1> duflu: No - and probably that is the main problem.
<duflu> Sorry, what?
<sil2100> MCR1: hello :) No, not yet - sadly had completely no time during the weekend :(
<MCR1> duflu: As you know there are a lot of bugs reported regarding Unity/Compiz bindings problems - I found out that the main problem is that Compiz is not aware of Unity shortcuts
<MCR1> sil2100: Highly recommended - it will probably cut your boot time in half
<duflu> MCR1: Yes, it's a Unity design problem. Unity intercepts key events from compiz, which was probably a bad idea.
<MCR1> duflu: We should change that and Compiz should be in control of all the shortcuts
<duflu> MCR1: Agreed. Please look in lp:unity for all that
<MCR1> duflu: It would eliminate multiple problems at the same time - yes I'll take care of it (once I finished the cppcheck stuff)
<Andy80> hi all
<Andy80> I've one proposal for the upcoming liv events. For example this evening we will have the "Ubuntu Accomplishments" live class. There is nothing about it on G+ Ubuntu profiles and there is no event created. Why don't we try to keep the G+ profile more updated  and we create events for these lives? So people who has Ubuntu in their circles would automatically get the invitation and would not miss it. What do you think about?
<didrocks> sil2100: hey, how are you?
<sil2100> didrocks: hello, good thanks, how are you?
<didrocks> sil2100: I'm fine, thanks
<didrocks> sil2100: is the release in progress? ;)
<sil2100> didrocks: yes ;) Testing on the way
<didrocks> sweet \o/
<tsdgeos> sil2100: speakin of release, these bugs never made it into a release yet? https://bugs.launchpad.net/~aacid/+assignedbugs
<sil2100> tsdgeos: good point, there was no unity-2d release in like, forever
<sil2100> Will try to release one this week maybe?
<tsdgeos> up to you (or someone else)
<tsdgeos> i haven't being doing unity-2d in a while
<tsdgeos> just seems a "waste" to have the fixes there lying around
<tsdgeos> but not really in users hands
<sil2100> True, since most of the bugs are even prepared for SRU and everything
<sil2100> didrocks, seb128: what do you think? Could I prepare an unity-2d SRU after unity quantal this week?
<seb128> sil2100, works for me, it will probably not land before a few weeks since precise is frozen for LTS .1 at the moment, so you have time
<sil2100> Thanks!
<didrocks> sil2100: looks good to me :)
<didrocks> (shower time after exercising now)
<sil2100> It's so hot today that I don't want to even move outside ;) So I envy you didrocks
<didrocks> sil2100: contrary here for the past 3 days, more rainy/cloudy than anything, but the sun should come back tomorrow!
<Andy80> I try to repeat my question now that there should be more people: I've one proposal for the upcoming live events. For example this evening we will have the "Ubuntu Accomplishments" live class. There is nothing about it on G+ Ubuntu profiles and there is no event created. Why don't we try to keep the G+ profile more updated  and we create events for these lives? So people who has Ubuntu in their circles would automatically get the invitation and
<Andy80> would not miss it. What do you think about?
<sil2100> I don't really use G+, but this sounds like a rather good idea
<quequotion> helllo
<quequotion> I'm looking for help with bug 1025535
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1025535 in Unity "Unity 6.0 on precise: Unity panel visible over full-screen applications" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1025535
<c10ud> quequotion, don't use unity6 in precise, i tried, i succeeded but from some specific revision on it won't work anymore
<quequotion>  i was here some hours ago as well, and the discussion had gotten as far as this: unity is rendered independently of screen transformations, and therefore is visible while the cube is rotating or expo is enabled, etc; it is not known if this is related to my bug. No one else seems to have the same problem I do, but then no one has confirmed testing with unity-3d and compiz cube other than myself.
<c10ud> just remove all ppas and revert unity/nux/compiz to precise's stock versions
<quequotion> >>c10ud you have the backported repository yes? I haven't tried your packages yet.  Are they built differently or are they the same as the Quantal versions?
<c10ud> quequotion, i deleted them as soon as i saw your bugreport mentioning my ppa :) they were just nux/unity from trunk built with precise packaging
<c10ud> (a few minor adjustments required)
<c10ud> i deleted them since they can break your os and make you lose time removing ppas and reverting packages
<quequotion> I could revert the packages, but I installed them for the purpose of fixing this bug. Since the updated packages for precise are not ready yet (?) I'd come right back to where I started.
<c10ud> did you try unity 5.14?
<c10ud> it's in precise-proposed iirc
<c10ud> also: if you revert compiz/nux/unity to precise-proposed ones i think there's more chance your bug will be fixed
<quequotion> I could look through my dpkg logs, but I believe I did try .14. The strangest thing about my problem is this: although no one seems to have my issue, I have never seen a different behavior since the inception of unity.
<c10ud> if you go back to a stock version there's more chance your issue can be reproduced --- check also compiz, try to revert to stock profile (i believe unity --reset)
<c10ud> maybe you messed up stuff with ccsm
<quequotion> I've been over that with Daniel van Vugt, and I know that my particular case is unsupported. I've had the same issue with all previous versions of unity, so I'm hoping to look at the issue from another angle.
<c10ud> quequotion, you also have some weird compiz
<quequotion> I have reverted, purged, and reinstalled numerous times.  I even tried to search the file system to hunt down strays that dpkg didn't remove.
<quequotion> i have quantal's compiz, although perhaps a few revisions out of date now (the packages are installed manually, not from the repository)
<c10ud> i used synaptic to revert everything back to stock
<c10ud> but if i'm not wrong, now that i think of it i also had your issue....somewhere in time
<c10ud> when i was running bleeding edge stuff
<quequotion> that's a painful and risky way of reverting installs; i recommend using package pins whenever possible.
<c10ud> quequotion, also which nvidia drivers you're using? are those NVIDIA's betas?
<c10ud> i remember having unity showing weird glitches with those, so i reverted back to 302.17
<quequotion> The issue was more common in the past, and at some point (pre unity 5.x i think) also affected Desktop Wall, and therefore many more users.
<c10ud> (i have a gt240, so not really different from yours)
<c10ud> quequotion, if you can tell me a testcase i can try and see if it works
<quequotion> I've been through several driver versions, with the same results from all of them. I've tried the stock, proposed, and updates versions. At the moment I've got 304.32
 * didrocks remembers when c10ud didn't trust him when I was telling that trying unity 6 on precise was risky and will be incompatible :)
<quequotion> The basic test case is this: Use the unity-3d desktop; enable the Desktop Cube (which requires disabling the Desktop Wall); run any application that is capable of full-screen; observe that unity is displayed over the full-screen window and that input is correctly directed to the full-screen window (clicks pass through unity)
<c10ud> quequotion, how to enable the desktop cube?
<quequotion> >>didrocks except for this one graphical annoyance it's been really stable and performs much better than 5.x > 5.16
<quequotion> CCSM
<c10ud> didrocks, different thing, the guy here is running xorg-edgers with nvidia-beta along with some weird versions (duh!) :p you broke compatibility *on purpose* in order to use some c++11 weird stuff ;)
<didrocks> quequotion: right, but the code changes we didn't backport are risky and you just experienced one corner cases when it indeed regressed with the unsupported stack, I'm sure they are tons of them
<didrocks> c10ud: hum, we didn't use newer c++11 "stuff"
<didrocks> compared to precise
<c10ud> boost, sorry
<c10ud> i've been on vacation
<c10ud> :P
<didrocks> right, it's not on purpose though, it's the platform moving
<c10ud> in the end, if unity was a nice monolithic build building it for different platform wouldn't have been so difficult
<c10ud> but you have bamf, nux, libunitywat(?) etc.
<didrocks> c10ud: well, what's the point of having it running on platform we don't support?
<c10ud> then it's better to stay with canonical
<c10ud> nothing, we're hackers right? ;)
<quequotion> When you enable the Desktop Cube, ccsm will ask you to disable Desktop Wall. Since I'm-not-really-sure-how-long-ago, this no longer requires disabling unity and transitions rather smoothly.
<didrocks> c10ud: heh, yeah, if only there were already less bugs in what we support… ;)
<quequotion> I installed unity 6.0 and all it's dependencies from quantal (compiz, nux, bamf, libdee, etc)
<c10ud> i reckon lp is not that good for dismissing bugs as "not supported, won't fix" (at least, it's not comfortable for me to use :p)
<c10ud> eheh
<c10ud> quequotion, i'll now try what you ask
<c10ud> quequotion, now desktop cube is enabled
<c10ud> do i have to press something?
<quequotion> did compiz restart smoothly?
<quequotion> you need to open an application that full-screens
<c10ud> i didn't restart compiz, is that needed?
<quequotion> ie firefox (F11)
<quequotion> compiz should restart itself when you enable the cube
<quequotion> a video in totem would also be a good test
<quequotion> or manually starting the screensaver
<c10ud> quequotion, is there some key combination i can try so i see the cube is running?
<c10ud> then i'll try firefox
<quequotion> that's a good question... I don't know if there's a way to explicitly verify that specific compiz plugins are loaded/active, but I usually test the cube by switching viewports.
<c10ud> i am sorry but i don't know how to do that (duh!) i'm trying to search in ccsm
<c10ud> but if you tell me the defaults.. ;p
<c10ud> looks like i am the only one that *never* tried compiz' cube
<quequotion> well, it's going to dirty this test a little, but i don't know another way than enabling the Rotate Cube extension. then you can use CTRL+ALT+Left/Right to rotate viewports left or right.
<c10ud> quequotion, ok i see something is rotating
<quequotion> note that your desktop may not actually be very cubish, but two flat panels that will rotate (like a coin) this should be  irrelevant to the bug.
<c10ud> yes exactly
<c10ud> quequotion, f11 firefox doesn't show the bug you reported, i'll now try with a full screen video
<c10ud> fullscreen totem, no artifacts or anything
<quequotion> no unity panel whatsoever in fullscreen?
<c10ud> nope
<c10ud> looks like didrocks wins, heh
<c10ud> but you really have too much bleeding edge stuff
<quequotion> I know this, but even without all the bleeding edge stuff I was having the same behavior.
<c10ud> quequotion, probably it was fixed with 5.14
<c10ud> i just have precise-proposed/updates, etc. + https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-x-swat/+archive/x-updates/
<c10ud> xorg edgers is just too edgy
<c10ud> i don't know what you need from edgers or unity6, i needed performance improvements, but now that i convinced (?) the guys here to include it in 5.16 i'm good with stock+xswat
<quequotion> I needed unity 6 for this bug and xorg-edgers for improvements in the nvidia drivers.
<c10ud> the nvidia betas usually don't show improvements unless you mean bugs (here it was missing gl calls (!))
<quequotion> yes, bug fixes.
<c10ud> anyway, i did this test for you, now you decide
<quequotion> thank you. i guess it means another full purge, reversion and reinstall. having done this before, I'm curious what I should do if it does not work?
<c10ud> file a bug! :D
<quequotion> lol
<quequotion> launchpad has probably had quite enough of my ranting for now.
<c10ud> double check with synaptic for bad packages (i saw some compiz ones survived the downgrade)
<quequotion> oh?
<c10ud> dunno if they were used or anything, they just were there (i'm talking about my experiments)
<quequotion> ah
<quequotion> i thought you meant from my dpkg log in the bug report.
<c10ud> nope, i didn't read that, i just saw nvidia beta, compiz trunk and unity6...that was enough :P
<quequotion> i used apt-pinning to downgrade before. the documentation is spotty to say the least, but it's a fairly sound method
<c10ud> i'd just remove ppas and reinstall stuff
<quequotion> check later in the bug report. I went all the way back to stock, baring the packages directly related to the bug report (unity and dependencies)
<c10ud> but i'm not really a dpkg xpert
<quequotion> i doubt that most anyone is, since the documentation is out-of-date and incomplete.
<quequotion> i suppose I'll get to work cooking up another batch of /etc/apt/preferences.d/downgrades
<c10ud> quequotion, if you already tried downgrading unity and friends i wouldn't trust xorgedgers and nvidia
<quequotion> i previously downgraded xorgedgers and other ppas.
<quequotion> I have also downgraded unity, but I'll give it another try and make sure everything is back to stock + proposed this time.
<sil2100> Trevinho, andyrock: did you guys try running quantal unity-team staging?
<Trevinho> sil2100: no, sorry...
<sil2100> Trevinho, andyrock: is it only me, or is the launcher strangely broken?
<sil2100> Maybe related to bamf
<sil2100> Since when I open up any application, it doesn't appear on the launcher
<sil2100> Icons when pressed blink much much longer
<Trevinho> sil2100: is your bamfdaemon running?
<sil2100> And the arrows only update 'once in a while'
<Trevinho> mh, so... well, yes it seems something related to libbamf / bamfdaemon
<sil2100> Trevinho: but I noticed, that when I switch workspaces, then the icons get updated (arrows and icons)
<Trevinho> sil2100: mhmhm... well yes, it could be signal issue... maybe similar to the one that u-p-s had with the new dbus
<didrocks> Trevinho: shouldn't be the same dbus eavesdrop issue. Otherwise, we would have it in quantal
<didrocks> (and we don't)
<Trevinho> didrocks: ah, right... so it's not :)
<sil2100> Trevinho: do you have a quantal machine somewhere?
<Trevinho> sil2100: I need to prepare one, but I won't be able to do it until Friday...
<sil2100> Trevinho: but could you somehow try working on this? Since, if this is confirmed on other systems, it essentially blocks the release
<Trevinho> sil2100: ok, I'll give that a try
<sil2100> Trevinho: thanks!
<quequotion> pins in place, beginning downgrade
<quequotion> I'm back, with unity 5.14.0, all packages downgraded to stock + proposed + x-swat-x-updates (as advised).. no change. unity panel still visible across the top in all full-screen applications...
<c10ud> quequotion, purge the beta driver
<quequotion> i did
<quequotion> i could go one more step, and purge x-swat-x-updates, but you weren't having any trouble with this ppa.
<Kyshtynbai> Hi guys! Are there any ways to make compiz scale plugin to show all windows in all desktops?
<johnjohn101> when will unity support the old compiz snow plugin?
#ubuntu-unity 2012-08-07
<MCR> duflu: Hi :) Haha, do you mean me, if you say: "even abusers of CCSM" ?
<duflu> MCR: No, but there are plenty of people who break their systems with CCSM.
<MCR> duflu: I tried to bring more structure to bug 1030473 and seperated the different warnings/potential errors, but I need advice on how to best act on those...
<ubot5`> Launchpad bug 1030473 in Compiz "Error-reports cppcheck (http://sourceforge.net/apps/mediawiki/cppcheck/index.php?title=Main_Page)" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1030473
<MCR> duflu: https://code.launchpad.net/~mc-return/compiz/compiz.fix1030473-part4/+merge/118409
<duflu> MCR: I rejected that proposal. Please ignore it.
<duflu> MCR: Please submit each type of fix separately
<MCR> duflu: It would be nice if you could take a look at the different types and advice me how to/if to fix them.
<duflu> MCR: Please submit each as a new bug and we can discuss them formally that way.
<MCR> duflu: Maybe you are right and I should have done that in the first place, but at least we have reduced warnings to about 25% already.
<duflu> MCR: Yes, it's good. But we have to have some discipline and formality to manage complexity. Otherwise everything becomes a mess.
<MCR> duflu: Sure, I agree.
<duflu> MCR: As always, one topic per bug please. And only one.
<MCR> duflu: That is why I did the fix in parts and not all at once with a huge diff.
<duflu> MCR: "per bug" means multiple bugs. Not multiple parts.
<duflu> I got tired of being spammed with emails
<MCR> duflu: ok, sorry - my intention was not to spam you, but to help with Compiz.
<duflu> Although multiple emails is fine if each is a separate clearly defined bug. Otherwise there is no end.
<MCR> duflu: Done. All issues separated into new individual bug reports. (Except for the field width specifiers, which we reject to fix if I understood you correctly)
<duflu> MCR: Cool. Thanks
<noob7> hello, I filed a wish on launchpad Bug #1026764  and was told to name the package. Can someone help me on the package?
<ubot5`> Launchpad bug 1026764 in unity (Ubuntu) "Shortcut "Home|Ubuntu" disappears " [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1026764
<noob7> oh sorry it was the wrong package
<noob7> *bug
<noob7> Bug #1028392
<ubot5`> Launchpad bug 1028392 in Ubuntu "shutdown shortcut " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1028392
<noob7> that's the right one
<noob7> or is the package just unity?
<duflu> noob7: Fixed. I think... ?
<noob7> whaaaaat?
<noob7> that is awesome
<MCR> duflu: np
<noob7> thanks
<duflu> noob7: Package status corrected. Not bug fixed :)
<noob7> yes that's what I was thinking at first ;)
<noob7> thanks
<duflu> I could be wrong though.
<noob7> should be better than nothing
<MCR> noob7: You can add such a shortcut easily via CCSM.
<noob7> yes I know there are "workarounds" but it would be nice having it there
<noob7> just for noobs ;)
<MCR> noob7: Try this: http://www.iloveubuntu.net/how-add-shutdown-restart-suspend-hibernate-ubuntu-1204s-dash-ppa-available
<noob7> so you would hit metakey, type power, and then click on the power icon??
<MCR> noob7: I use Synapse ;)
<MCR> noob7: But you do not even need that - all you need is the CompizConfigSettingsManager.
<MCR> noob7: There you have Commands, where you can take any shortcut you like and assign a comand to it, for example: sudo shutdown now -h
<MCR> but afaik Ctrl+Alt+Del is used in Gnome to logout, so this is not available without removing this shortcut first
<noob7> yes, you would just deactivate it in the shortcut menu and activate the shutdown/restart command
<noob7> that's what I was thinking about
<Zhenech> MCR, not in gnome3, its ctrl-alt-L there
<Zhenech> ctrl-alt-del will try to shutdown/reboot
<noob7> don't want to have a gnome3<->unity argument ;)
<noob7> I'm used to gnome and try to get used to unity
<noob7> tha's just my point of view
<MCR> noob7: With the power commands I posted above you just get .desktop files for the respective actions, so you have starters for those (with Synapse this means Ctrl+Space, type sh, hit Return to shutdown here.)
<MCR> Zhenech: It is a highly customized Unity-2d/Compiz environment here ;)
<noob7> ;)
<MCR> noob7: I recommend using CCSM for all your needs ;)
<noob7> will have a look at this one thanks for the help
<MCR> np
<sil2100> Trevinho: hi
<sil2100> Trevinho: I tried bisecting that Launcher problem with trunk...
<sil2100> Trevinho: strange thing though - I'm using quantal bamf right now and unity revision 2500, and the bug is still there ;/
<ayesh> hello
<ayesh> anybody there?
<sil2100> Hi
<ayesh> this is from ubuntu staff?
<sil2100> ayesh: what do you mean?
<sil2100> jaytaoko: hi
<jaytaoko> sil2100: hello
<sil2100> jaytaoko: hello - did you get the e-mail from me about the launcher unity problems?
<sil2100> jaytaoko: I'm currently trying to bisect my way to finding the problem, but the bug doesn't seem to be in unity or bamf ;/
<jaytaoko> sil2100: not sure I saw that mail. when did you send it?
<sil2100> Like around an hour ago
<sil2100> Re: Fwd: unity-team/staging ppa launcher results
<jaytaoko> sil2100: ok I have it
<sil2100> jaytaoko: me and andyrock think it might be nux? But it doesn't make much sense... compiz also was probable
<sil2100> jaytaoko: or maybe it's the commit that moved geis to nux
<andyrock> jaytaoko, we tried with an old compiz and the problem is still here
<andyrock> with an old bamf and the problem is still here
<andyrock> i'm trying to revert nux to rev 633 now
<andyrock> building unity without geis commits
<jaytaoko> sil2100: so what is the problem exactly?
<jaytaoko> sil2100: still reading...
<sil2100> jaytaoko: the launcher does not correctly show the state of running applications, i.e. after starting a new application, a launcher icon does not appear - to make it appear, I have to switch to another workspace
<sil2100> jaytaoko: same with pips of running apps and windows, or when closing an application
<sil2100> That's on unity-team/staging and unity trunk
<jaytaoko> sil2100: ok, my first impression this does not seems related to geis. No gesture is involved in reproducing the problem...
<sil2100> jaytaoko: it seems to be something in nux
<sil2100> andyrock just tested on an earlier revision
<mhr3> sounds like a redraw issue
<andyrock> mhr3, mmm no
<andyrock> in bamflaunchericon.cpp i don't get the bamf signal
<andyrock> "active-changed"
<jaytaoko> sil2100: I am updating my system to check the issue
<Zhenech> mhh, unity does not find .desktop files in /usr/local/share/applications?
<jaytaoko> andyrock: are you receiving a signal that the application has started in bamf?
<andyrock> i've tried with another signal "active-changed"
<andyrock> nux rev 639 no problem
<andyrock> nuv rev 640: i can reproduce the problem
<andyrock> i'm going to double check
<sil2100> \o/
<sil2100> andyrock: excellent bisecting
<andyrock> nux is stealing glib events :P
<andyrock> but I'm not sure this is possible
<andyrock> :)
<sil2100> jaytaoko: could you take a look at it? As andyrock says, rev 640 seems to be the problem here
<jaytaoko> sil2100: yes
<sil2100> jaytaoko: thanks!
<sil2100> andyrock: btw. you think the same was causing the panel issue?
<andyrock> sil2100, yep and a lot of side effects
<andyrock> click on spread not working
<andyrock> etc,
<sil2100> andyrock: woha, it's a big commit this 640, I could have waited with this one till after 6.2 release
<sil2100> :(
<jaytaoko> sil2100: andyrock: are there other issues related to that branch
<sil2100> jaytaoko: ouch... well, yes, we noticed problems with the panel as well
<sil2100> jaytaoko: ...can you fix it, or should we revert?
<jaytaoko> sil2100: I fear if we revert, then we would have to revert other branches in Unity as well...
<sil2100> jaytaoko: I know :( This is the problem, since unity has removed the gesture stuff too...
<sil2100> But if there is more than one regression, the regression potential is big
<jaytaoko> dandrader: do you think we can have a timely fix for this? ^
<dandrader> jaytaoko,  no.
<jaytaoko> dandrader: how much impact would this have on unity if we were to revert the branch in Nux?
<dandrader> jaytaoko,  you have also to revert the corresponding patch in unity
<sil2100> I think it's safer just to revert those
<dandrader> and add a patch to make unity use libgeis instead of libutouch-geis, which should be a one-liner
<jaytaoko> sil2100: dandrader: any features that were expected for this release?
<dandrader> jaytaoko, ?
<sil2100> jaytaoko: none really, just the introduced fixes - so that quantal can have more-or-less weekly unity
<jaytaoko> dandrader: I mean, any bugs or requirement that were relying on geis in this release?
<dandrader> the "alt-tab with gestures" patch
<dandrader> that's currently sitting as a merge proposal. it builds on top of those patches
<sil2100> Well, I would recommend to revert the nux and unity revisions and just add a merge to unity with renaming of utouch to geis
<jaytaoko> sil2100: can we have a bit more time to try and fix this?
<jaytaoko> dandrader: any candidate for investigation? I am going through WindowThread::Mainloop
<dandrader> MainLoopGlib.cpp, WindoThread::ProcessEvents...
<dandrader> couldn't reproduce the problem yet
<Mirv> didrocks: hi. I verified the fix for bug #1032902 in compiz SRU. that means lp:~timo-jyrinki/compiz/precise_SRU-1 should be ready for pushing to precise-proposed. all other bugs in 1.3 release verification-done.
<ubot5`> Launchpad bug 1032902 in compiz (Ubuntu Precise) "compiz 1:0.9.7.8-0ubuntu1.3 FTBFS in precise-proposed on armel, armhf" [Critical,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1032902
<Mirv> afk, though, but just in case it'd be ready already
<sil2100> jaytaoko: hm, since my EOD is nearing, let's maybe do it like this - if you want, you can try fixing this up today
<sil2100> If it will be not enough time, then I'll just revert the two revisions tomorrow in the morning
<doctormon> didrocks: Hey, did you manage to check out the library link I sent you a few weeks ago?
<jaytaoko> sil2100: understood
<sil2100> But I would in _overall_ prefer to have a well tested trunk released
<sil2100> ;)
<sil2100> jaytaoko: good luck then! :)
<didrocks> seb128: did you want to sponsor Mirv's compiz as you did upload the previous one?
<didrocks> doctormon: quite quickly, but yeah, I looked over to it, I like it :)
<seb128> didrocks, upload to where?
<seb128> didrocks, we already have a version in the queue no? didn't you upload it during GUADEC?
<jaytaoko> sil2100: thanks
<seb128> didrocks, yeah, we have a version in proposed accepted 3 days ago
<sil2100> seb128: didrocks means a new version
<sil2100> seb128: since the previous one had a armel/armhf build problem which was fixed by Mirv
<sil2100> Mirv: ^
<doctormon> didrocks: It seemed to me that gtkme and quickly's python library are very similar in goals.
<seb128> sil2100, oh ok, I can have a look tomorrow I guess
<doctormon> are they a kin worth joining up?
<sil2100> seb128: excellent, thanks!
<seb128> not today, I'm fighting with a zillion things
<seb128> trying to do some +1 work, while looking a desktop workitems, some GNOME updates and some other build issues on the side
<didrocks> seb128: hum, seems that Mirv pointed to a link showing it FTBFS
<didrocks> doctormon: indeed, it seems to me you are making project similar to Quickly :)
<seb128> didrocks, sorry my todolist for the end of day is like 5 hours worth of work still long and keep increasing, I'm not following IRC out of highlights ;-)
<didrocks> no worry ;)
<seb128> will have a look to the log later or tomorrow
<didrocks> no worry
 * didrocks continues writing
<doctormon> didrocks: not all the deployment work though and gtkme has been around since 2009, I noticed only at the showdown how similar it was.
<jaytaoko> andyrock: ping
<andyrock> jaytaoko, pong
<jaytaoko> andyrock: I can reproduce some issues here but I fail to see the relation with the geis branch in nux... so I need to ask a few questions
<andyrock> i fail to see the relation too, but reverting that commit fixs the issue :/
<jaytaoko> andyrock: so, I don't have totem pinned in my launcher. I open the dash and start Totem. Totem starts but then its icon does not show up in the launcher... how?
<jaytaoko> andyrock: I understand the relationship to the geis branch but we need to dig deeper
<jaytaoko> andyrock: so I wonder, is the icon being added to the launcher?
<andyrock> jaytaoko, is the icon being added to the launcher? i think not
<andyrock> because i think we don't receive the bamf signals
<andyrock> have you already checked?
<jaytaoko> andyrock: I mean if the icon is not being added to the launcher then something is not receiving a signal that the application has started
<andyrock> jaytaoko, yeah... bamf should emit the signal
<jaytaoko> andyrock: ok, so the bamf signal is not received... but still the application starts... can you show me the signal that bamf expects?
<andyrock> hang on
<andyrock> jaytaoko, view-opened
<andyrock> LauncherController.cpp
<jaytaoko> andyrock: that is the signal that bamf is waiting for?
<andyrock> grep for view-opened
<andyrock> no that's is the signal unity is waiting for
<bschaefer> andyrock, jaytaoko hello, I also just started looking at this...there are also some other signals in BamfLauncherIcon....
<bschaefer> andyrock, im checking the view opened right now
<jaytaoko> bschaefer: hello and welcome to the party!
<sil2100> I see now that the issue is in good hands: 3 devs working on it, we cannot fail ;)
<bschaefer> :)
<bschaefer> jaytaoko, hello!
<andyrock> we miss Trevinho :(
<bschaefer> andyrock, no the ViewOpen signal is not getting sent
<andyrock> the BamfLauncherIcon king
<sil2100> I keep my fingers crossed that you'll somehow be able to figure this out guys!
<bschaefer> but Active Changed
<bschaefer> is
<sil2100> See you tomorrow
<andyrock> sil2100, see ya
<bschaefer> see you sil2100 !
<andyrock> bschaefer, can you try to revert rev 640 (nux)
<andyrock> '
<andyrock> ?
<bschaefer> andyrock, yup ill give that a try
<jaytaoko> andyrock: bschaefer: you are all on Q right?
<andyrock> jaytaoko, no on P
<bschaefer> yup!
<bschaefer> I just upgrade last night....
<jaytaoko> andyrock: on P? and you have that issue?
<bschaefer> andyrock, did you compile libgeis your self?
<jaytaoko> andyrock: on P, we deactivate geis in Nux because there is no libgeis on P
<andyrock> jaytaoko, yeah i have unity trunk + nux trunk
<andyrock> bschaefer, JanC yep
<andyrock> JanC, sorry
<bschaefer> andyrock, haha I almost did that!
<andyrock> i built libgeis
<jaytaoko> andyrock: ok
<bschaefer> dam autogen
<jaytaoko> andyrock: ok, it is still interesting to know that it happens on P with your setting
<andyrock> i can confirm that i don't get the view-opened signal
<bschaefer> andyrock, with nux rev 640?
<andyrock> bschaefer, i've nux trunk now so yes i've rev640 too :)
<bschaefer> andyrock, :), well if it fails at 640 ill drop that and drop the geis support in unity and see if thats the problem
<bschaefer> as I haven't updated bamf since the problem started so I don't think it is a problem in Bamf
<andyrock> doing bzr revert -r 639
<andyrock> i cannot reproduce these issues :)
<bschaefer> awesome!
<bschaefer> soo geis is the problem or the changes that came with geis in nux hmm
<jaytaoko> andyrock: understood
<andyrock> bschaefer, but rev640 is huge and it's not so easy to understand the relationship
<andyrock> jaytaoko, we should try to see if bamf emit that signal
<jaytaoko> andyrock: bschaefer: I am tracing back view_opened_signal_...
<bschaefer> andyrock, yeeah, well Ill start trying to split up the changes and slowly add them until it fails
<andyrock> bschaefer, good luck :P
 * bschaefer hasn't looked at the diff yet...
<andyrock> bschaefer, make a picture to your face when you see the diff :)
<bschaefer> andyrock, haha...well I already made it when I did a bzr revert from 640 -> 639...
<jaytaoko> andyrock: bamf will match view-opened with Impl::OnViewOpened. is that right?
<andyrock> jaytaoko, yep
<jaytaoko> andyrock: who emits "view-opened" signal?
<andyrock> bamf
<bschaefer> o my....
<bschaefer> that is a large diff
<andyrock> jaytaoko, i'm checking if that signal is emitted ;)
<jaytaoko> andyrock: ok, i am checking as well...
<jaytaoko> andyrock: I opened the dash and clicked on Totem... The OnViewOpened signal is not emitted. I instrumented the code source to check that it prints something if it is emitted...
<jaytaoko> andyrock: and so totem does not show up in the launcher
<andyrock> yep i can confirm
<bschaefer> i can also
<bschaefer> hmm im missing 'libutouch-geis' ... that is annoying
<bschaefer> when Im trying to compile unity before the geis update, must be something on P not on Q
<dandrader> bschaefer, you need libgeis, not libutouch-geis.
<bschaefer> dandrader, yes, for after the geis update
<bschaefer> dandrader, I was trying to revert back before the libgeis change (which is on Q)
<mhr3> sounds like real fun issue
<mhr3> starving of mainloop, or some worker thread?
<mhr3> which would sound reasonable, cause when i switch workspaces, the bamf events are "replayed" rapidly
<jaytaoko> andyrock: ok, we know that the dash is getting the mouse click signal when we click on the totem icon in the dash
<jaytaoko> andyrock: I am checking ResultViewGrid::MouseClick
<bschaefer> mhr3, yeah, the Bamf signals for active are still going off, so Bamf is doing something
<jaytaoko> mhr3: very interesting observation. I can confirm.
<jaytaoko> mhr3: when I switch to another desktop and come back then the icon shows up in the launcher
<jaytaoko> andyrock: can you check this ^
<andyrock> confirmed
<mhr3> now to *just* figure out who causes the starvation :)
<jaytaoko> mhr3: andyrock: ok that is interesting
<mhr3> so it'll be either a GSource with high priority or it could also be a worker thread blocked by some mutex that gets unlocked from time to time
<bschaefer> mhr3, are you talking about starvation of an event? I thought they used queues!
<bschaefer> or at lease some way to prevent that of events in a main loop...
<andyrock> jaytaoko, mhr3, bschaefer  if (IsEmbeddedWindow())
<andyrock>      geis_adapter_->CreateGSource(nullptr);
<mhr3> i'm sure the geis would know :)
<andyrock> commented that line seems to fix the issue
<mhr3> geis people*
<mhr3> heh, nice andyrock
<jaytaoko> andyrock: what line is this?
<andyrock> MainGlibLoop.cpp
<bschaefer> andyrock, awesome! As soon as I get back from my trash system atm haha
<bschaefer> ill confirm that as well :)
<andyrock> line 270
<jaytaoko> andyrock: I see it...
<jaytaoko> andyrock: ok in this case we IsEmbeddedWindow is true
<jaytaoko> andyrock: because we are running Nux inside Compiz
<andyrock> yeah i know
<bschaefer> andyrock, jaytaoko confirmed that fixed the problem...
<jaytaoko> dandrader: can you have a look at WindowThread::RunGlibLoop in Nux/MainLoopGlib.cpp
<jaytaoko> bschaefer: thanks!
<bschaefer> andyrock, nice find :)
<andyrock> eheh but we not found the real problem :)
<jaytaoko> dandrader: around line 270... is there something there?
<bschaefer> andyrock, yeah, but that diff...
<bschaefer> is smaller
<andyrock> LOL
<dandrader> hmm...
<jaytaoko> dandrader: any idea why it could affect?
<andyrock> maybe that gsource prevent the main context to dispatch the events of other sources
<andyrock> *prevents
<andyrock> but I'm not a GSource expert :)
<bschaefer> andyrock, hmm can you uncomment the line and re confirm its broken?
<bschaefer> andyrock, i uncommented that back in and now things are working...(unless I broke my unity/nux build haha)
<andyrock> i have just uncommented that code
<andyrock> and i can reproduce the issues
<bschaefer> hmm what did I do...haha...
<bschaefer> thanks!
<dandrader> well, maybe I could make GeisAdapter share the existing gsource (as the TODO comment says) to see if the problem goes away. unfortunately I still cannot reproduce that issue in my test machine. the dash shows nothing when I run the unity I built myself
<bschaefer> dandrader, oo thats because you need to add a link to the lenses to where you built unity
<dandrader> I did it, still no luck.
<dandrader> maybe I did it in the wronge dir....
<bschaefer> o really? hmm it should be /usr/share/unity/lenses/
<bschaefer> worst case andyrock or I could build and test your changes
<bschaefer> or jaytaoko :)
<andyrock> dandrader, i'm going to add a mutex
<andyrock> in the check function
<andyrock> dandrader, to reproduce the problem
<andyrock> just un-pin the gedit launcher icon
<andyrock> open gedit using the terminal
<andyrock> see if the gedit icon is on the launcher
<dandrader> the icon is there
<dandrader> I have an up to date quantal with trunk versions of unity, compiz and nux
<dandrader> and a non-functioning dash :)
<dandrader> andyrock, what check function?
<bschaefer> dandrader, like 270 in MainLoopGlib.cpp (Im guessing)
<andyrock> geis_source_check
<andyrock> geis_source_prepare etc
<andyrock> but it doesn't help :)
<mhr3> i think the prepare function is wrong
<mhr3> it should return TRUE if the revents contains IO_IN
<mhr3> basically the same thing the check func does
<mhr3> (talking about geis_source_prepare)
<andyrock> mhr3, http://paste.ubuntu.com/1134651/
<andyrock> i think we you should return TRUE if there are pending geis events
<andyrock> or i'm wrong?
<mhr3> andyrock, that's what it does, right :)
<jaytaoko> dandrader: I can test any solution you have since I can reproduce the problem...
<dandrader> mhr3, you likely pinpointed the problem. when I wrote the prepare function I just followed what written here http://developer.gnome.org/glib/2.30/glib-The-Main-Event-Loop.html#GSourceFuncs
<jaytaoko|lunch> mhr3: nice catch!
<jaytaoko|lunch> I hope we can all confirm this is the issue
<mhr3> dandrader, i just tested http://paste.ubuntu.com/1134656/ it didn't fix it
<dandrader> :(
<mhr3> dandrader, do you read all the data from the source?
<mhr3> if you don't, it'll be just dispatching the same source over and over
<dandrader> mhr3, in the dispatch function?
<mhr3> yes
<dandrader> GeisAdapter::ProcessGeisEvents() is the one doing it
<andyrock> mhr3, making _check always returning FALSE fix the problem here
<andyrock> but it's not a fix :)
<dandrader> it should be doing so
<dandrader> mhr3 ^
<andyrock> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1134651/
<mhr3> dandrader, perhaps there's a race where it doesn't?
<sbte> tedg, hi, are there any gtk3 python bindings for libindicate-gtk (the set_property_icon method)?
<mhr3> dandrader|lunch, from what i see, geis_next_event is always returning EMPTY_EVENT, yet the fd is triggered pretty much all the time
<mhr3> weird
<andyrock> dandrader, in   gboolean geis_source_dispatch(GSource *source, GSourceFunc  callback, gpointer user_data)
<andyrock> you don't call the callback...
<andyrock> ;/
<andyrock> why?
<dandrader> andyrock, if I'm not mistaken it's because I didn't supply any callback
<dandrader> but let me check
<jaytaoko> andyrock: mhr3: anything you want me to try?
<dandrader> andyrock,  GeisAdapter.cpp:138 - g_source_set_callback(source, 0, this, 0);
<andyrock> mmm ok
<dandrader> mhr3, in the very beginning there should be a couple of events
<dandrader> during initialization
<dandrader> mhr3, at the very least a GEIS_EVENT_INIT_COMPLETE event should come
<mhr3> dandrader, ok, it probably did, but why is the fd still being triggered afterwards?
<dandrader> yeah, it shouldn't
<mhr3> seems like it's watching an X fd
<mhr3> that's what's being triggered
<dandrader> geis itself, internally, has an X display opened and thus listens to some x events
<mhr3> somehow there's a loopback so to say
<mhr3> anyway, i had eod like 3 hours ago, /me out
<dandrader> mhr3, ok, thanks for the help
<cnd> dandrader: so the geis fd remains "readable", even though there's no event to read?
<andyrock> I'm out too...
<andyrock> bye bye
<dandrader> bye
<dandrader> cnd, seems so. I couldn't reproduce the issue myself
<cnd> hmm
<cnd> I'll take a look at the code to see if anything stands out to me
<mhr3> before i go, 35 was the x event type ;)
<mhr3> maybe that helps
<mhr3> maybe not
<dandrader> ok, thanks
<cnd> dandrader: mhr3: X event 35 is a generic event
<cnd> XInput 2.x events are the only generic events so far
<cnd> thus, it probably is a touch event
<dandrader> cnd,  maybe a timer event?
<tedg> sbte, There should be through the gobject-introspection bindings.
<dandrader> I wonder if the reason I don't get this bug in my test machine is because it has multitouch devices, thus making geis behave and initialize differently...
<dandrader> nah, I still cannot reproduce it in my other box
<sbte> tedg, any idea what the indicate-gtk module is called then?
<sbte> from gi.repository import Indicate doesn't work for the set_property_icon method
<tedg> sbte, Should be IndicateGtk3 I think.
<sbte> tedg, doesn't seem to work
<sbte> [21:30:30 ERROR root] Could not find any typelib for IndicateGtk3
<tedg> Hmm, doesn't seem to be in the dev package.  kenvandine, do you know why the GIR file for libindicate GTK3 isn't in the -dev package?
<kenvandine> tedg, not off hand...
<kenvandine> but sbte's error was missing typelib
<sbte> kenvandine, >>> from gi.repository import blagh
<sbte> ERROR:root:Could not find any typelib for blagh
<sbte> kenvandine, it just means it's nonexistent
<kenvandine> tedg, oh... i think we couldn't generate GIR for libindicate-gtk at all
<kenvandine> remember the namespace issue?
<tedg> kenvandine, I thought we fixed that.... that was one of the API breakages you bitch about :-)
<tedg> kenvandine, I have one in my build directory, just not in the package.
<seb128> tedg, kenvandine: we just don't install the files in any binaries it seems
<kenvandine> tedg, maybe you fixed it and we never fixed the package
<seb128> got bitten by not using dh_install --list-missing
<kenvandine> :)
<kenvandine> --fail-missing FTW
<seb128> indeed!
<seb128> kenvandine, you can blame ted though
<seb128> be did the package updates for those versions
<kenvandine> everything is tedg's fault
<kenvandine> :-p
<seb128> well, first if the name was not that confusing...
 * kenvandine has missed picking on tedg this cycle
<seb128> is libindicate the one going away?
<seb128> or is it libindicator?
<kenvandine> yes
<kenvandine> libindicate
<tedg> Heh, no worries.  And libindicator has no GIR support ;-)
<kenvandine> it wouldn't be useful for libindicator right?
<tedg> Naw, I don't think it would be.
<kenvandine> i think we've discussed that before
<tedg> It'd probably only be useful for validating the gtk-doc comments :-)
<cnd> dandrader: a timer event would be a normal, non-generic event
<cnd> so it would have a different number than 35
<cnd> IIRC
<dandrader> ok
<cnd> yep, it's not an extension type
<cnd> it's hard to see what could be going wrong
<cnd> dandrader: is it mainly andyrock and mhr3 who see the issue?
<cnd> perhaps we can have a group debug session tomorrow to try to figure out what's really happening
<dandrader> quite a few are people getting it. I seem to be the lucky one
<cnd> dandrader: is it available in a ppa?
<cnd> or do I need to manually build it in order to test?
<dandrader> cnd, I don't know. jaytaoko: do you?
<jaytaoko> cnd dandrader: I compiled nux and unity trunk on a quanta machine.
<cnd> jaytaoko: there isn't a daily ppa I could install instead?
<jaytaoko> cnd dandrader: then I had to resolve the lenses issue in the dash, and I could see the problem
<cnd> I don't like compiling and installing unity because of the compiz plugin mess :(
<jaytaoko> cnd: you could try the unity staging ppa
<cnd> ok
<dandrader> jaytaoko, could you please try out this branch? lp:~dandrader/nux/geis_source
<dandrader> I'm creating the GSource for GeisAdapter differently there. fingers crossed :)
<cnd> I added ppa:unity-team/staging and dist-upgraded, but now X comes up blank :(
<cnd> I'm trying to downgrade off the ppa to see if that is the issue, but it's more difficult than it used to be
<cjohnston> me4oslav: ping
<me4oslav> cjohnston Aha!
<sbte> tedg, so I won't be able to use set_property_icon in gtk3?
<tedg> sbte, Well, that's a harder question, and I'm about to run out.
<tedg> sbte, I'm not sure if a packaging change can get an SRU in 12.04
<tedg> sbte, But it should definitely be fixable in 12.10
<tedg> Sorry, I was really logging off :-)
<sbte> tedg, me too
#ubuntu-unity 2012-08-08
<bilal> thumper: Hi
<bilal> thumper: https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity/autohide-load-934514/+merge/117367 The answer is yes
<bilal> should I re-propose for a ~unity-team review or will you take it up?
<thumper> bilal: I've got it
<bilal> thanks!
<thumper> bilal: I think we need a manual test though
<thumper> to make sure it doesn't regress
<bilal> alright
<bilal> I'll write one
<thumper> thanks
<bilal> thumper: test added, pushed, diff updated
<marcavis> hey folks, we at #frogatto (also at www.frogatto.com, a 2d platformer game) are having an issue where, when we enter the game editor, the program tries to change its window size, which isn't working well on Unity; it keeps flickering between the former and the new size, for several seconds, sometimes crashing at the end. Have you heard of similar problems in other programs?
<thumper> marcavis: no... please file a bug :)
<thumper> marcavis: are the developers able to use your game editor to test?
<marcavis> yes, the editor is built into the game, as well, accessible by pressing CTRL+E in the game
<marcavis> (unneeded "as well" above)
<thumper> marcavis: what toolkit does the editor use?
<duflu> marcavis: I've seen the same bug happen with QEMU/KVM windows. It's probably compiz to blame.
<marcavis> hmmm, makes sense... Frogatto just uses SDL/OpenGL, no specific GUI toolkits
<duflu> marcavis: Yes, QEMU/KVM uses SDL too
<duflu> marcavis: I can't remember if there ever was a bug for it. Please log one with "ubuntu-bug compiz"
<marcavis> right... will do so in a bit
<marcavis> <duflu> marcavis: I can't remember if there ever was a bug for it. Please log one with "ubuntu-bug compiz"
<marcavis> duflu, about that; doesn't gnome 3 use compiz as well?
<duflu> marcavis: No, Gnome 3 has a different compositor.
<duflu> marcavis: Unless you use "Gnome Classic" which is still compiz :)
<marcavis> ahh, okay. though... yeah, I actually use the "Gnome Classic" session most of the time, and I don't get that bug
<duflu> marcavis: "Gnome Classic" uses compiz. "Gnome Classic (no effects)" does not
<duflu> marcavis: Which do you use?
<marcavis> ahh, understood. Yep, it's the latter
<duflu> marcavis: OK, please log then bug then
<marcavis> In fact, I'll try the former just to be sure it's compiz...
<marcavis> well, unless you are quite sure already
<duflu> marcavis: Yes, I'm quite sure. But you don't have to have 100% certainty to log a bug. That comes later :)
<marcavis> Right, I see.
<Mirv> let's try the compiz again today..
<marcavis> 'kay, reported
<sil2100> Trevinho: hi!
<sil2100> Trevinho: are you around?
<sil2100> didrocks: hi
<sil2100> didrocks: need some advice again
<didrocks> hey sil2100
<sil2100> didrocks: so, I would prefer to revert the gesture commits made to nux and unity, since they are causing a LOT of regressions
<didrocks> sil2100: ensure you revert that in trunk first
<sil2100> didrocks: the unity commit regarding gestures can be reverted easily
<sil2100> didrocks: but now regarding nux - which is the preferable way? :
<sil2100> didrocks: 1) reverting the commit in trunk
<sil2100> didrocks: 2) modifying distro by adding --disable-gestures to autoconf?
<sil2100> (since nux has the ability just to disable geis during compile)
<didrocks> sil2100: no, if it's really buggy, always ask for trunk revert before reverting in the packaging branch
<didrocks> sil2100: otherwise, we will have ids conflict next time you merge
<didrocks> sil2100: and it means that this code is not mature enough
<sil2100> didrocks: ACK, so trunk it is
<sil2100> Thanks
<didrocks> yw ;)
<didrocks> plus que 3 sujets à développer dans le google doc \o/
<didrocks> oupss, wrong window :)
<ice_flame1> Hello
<ice_flame1> Can I ask a question?
<dandrader> mhr3, ping
<sil2100> dandrader: hi! Since the gestures issue wasn't yet resolved, I'll be reverting the nux and unity changes - it seems there's a bug in geis somewhere
<sil2100> dandrader: so not to delay the release any further, I'll just revert the revisions that were using the bug and thus causing severe regressions
<dandrader> sil2100, ok. I cannot do much about it since I cannot reproduce the issue in any of my two computers
<sil2100> dandrader: we'll help in finding the cause, I'm pretty sure Jay and the others have some leads already
<mhr3> dandrader, pong
<mhr3> dandrader, i think the geis dbus backend isn't playing nice, why did you move from xcb to dbus?
<dandrader> mhr3, that dbus backend is not used anymore.
<dandrader> mhr3, gesture recognition is done now all in-process
<mhr3> dandrader, eh, my unity thinks differently
<dandrader> mhr3,  now that's weird. is it with my "nux gestures" patch on?
<mhr3> dandrader, yes
<dandrader> that really should not be happening
<mhr3> well, is that something special?
<mhr3> or just trunk nux
<dandrader> mhr3, xcb backend was used back when xserver was doing gesture recognition. this is now long dead
<dandrader> mhr3, and the d-bus backend was used when there was a separate daemon doing the recognition. this is also no longer the case
<mhr3> dandrader, so what's supposed to be used?
<dandrader> mhr3, in geis, the *grail* backend is the one that *must* be used now
<mhr3> dandrader, hmm, so why isn't it?
<dandrader> meaning that there's a grail instance running locally, doing the gesture recognition locally
<dandrader> mhr3, what makes you think geis in unity (behind nux) is using the d-bus backend?
<mhr3> dandrader,     geis_warning("back end not specified, defaulting to DBus");
<mhr3> that ^^
 * dandrader checks code
<mhr3> you're not passing any backend to geis_new afaict
<dandrader> yep. and it should end up fetching the grail backend
<Mirv> seb128: would you have time to upload the compiz SRU today?
<seb128> Mirv, trying to
<Mirv> ok, let's see :)
<dandrader> mhr3, it should fail getting the d-bus one up and running and then fallback to grail
<mhr3> dandrader, why should it fail?
<mhr3> aaah, ok, yep, it does that
<dandrader> mhr3, because there's no gestures daemon working
<dandrader> mhr3, you can run compiz/unity with the env variable GEIS_DEBUG=6 to see what happens on the terminal
<mhr3> i thought 3 was enough :)
<dandrader> mhr3, might be. I always use 6 :)
<dandrader> and for grail output you would add GRAIL_DEBUG=-1
<dandrader> pretty standardized :P
<mhr3> dandrader, any chance for quick patch so it uses grail right away?
<mhr3> (maybe the dbus one doesn't get destroyed properly or something
<mhr3> )
<dandrader> mhr3, sure, let me prepare one for nux and pastebin it
<sil2100> mhr3: is this regarding the recent regressions in unity/nux trunk?
<mhr3> yes
<sil2100> mhr3: is this something that will fix the regressions ;p ?
<mhr3> we'll see soon
<sil2100> And I spent so much time today, battling CMake and autotools to revert those changes...
<sil2100> Will be funny if it ends up not being needed
<mhr3> i wouldn't hold by breath :)
<mhr3> s/by/my/
<dandrader> mhr3, http://paste.ubuntu.com/1136123/
<mhr3> thx
 * mhr3 builds, tests
<mhr3> dandrader, fixed :)
<dandrader> mhr3, what!?
<mhr3> sil2100, i was wrong, you could have hold your breath :)
<sil2100> Oh noes
<sil2100> mhr3: so what, no regressions? No launcher bollocks?
<mhr3> dandrader, it's not nice that you ship deprecated modules that do weird things to dbus :P
<mhr3> sil2100, no lockups of launcher, so i proclaim it works
<mhr3> sil2100, so there's your patch ^^
<sil2100> mhr3: \o/
 * mhr3 goes back to his work
<sil2100> mhr3: I'll test it, thanks! You're a life-saver
<sil2100> dandrader: thanks to you too
<dandrader> mhr3, oh my... you're my hero!
<dandrader> cnd, please check the backlog ^^^^
<sil2100> JohnLea: hi, are you around?
<JohnLea> sil2100; hyia
<sil2100> JohnLea: I have a question - since I'm browsing though some distro manual tests right now
<JohnLea> sil2100; cool, fire away
<sil2100> JohnLea: sent the test-case to priv
<cnd> dandrader: great!
<cnd> I wonder if the patch from bregma yesterday fixes the same issue
<sil2100> https://code.launchpad.net/~sil2100/nux/geis_fix/+merge/118760 <- the patch as a merge request
<sil2100> mhr3: tested it on my system, it works like a charm \o/
<dandrader> jaytaoko, could you please review it ^
<dandrader> or maybe cnd...
<bregma> ftr, my patch yesterday would not fix the issue, it only affects the case of no geis daemon on the dbus _and_ no XI2.2 support for MT
<bregma> not sure why the dbus query would make Unity go haywire, but the proposed patch will definitely avoid that case
<jaytaoko> dandrader: reviewing...
<cnd> dandrader: approved :)
<sil2100> cnd: thanks for the review!
<sil2100> jaytaoko: if it's ok with you, we can merge it in ;)
<jaytaoko> dandrader: I am compiling to test it on my system
<sil2100> jaytaoko: ACK :)
<sil2100> jaytaoko: please approve the merge when you test it positively
<jaytaoko> sil2100: dandrader: I can't reproduce the bug from yesterday. yeah!
<dandrader> awesome
<jaytaoko> sil2100: dandrader: anything you want me to test before I approve?
<dandrader> no
<sil2100> \o/
<jaytaoko> sil2100: dandrader: ok, I am approving
<jaytaoko> sil2100: I am merging it now. ok?
<jaytaoko> sil2100: do we need the UNBLOCK?
<sil2100> jaytaoko: approve it :) The UNBLOCK is needed, since we're in a freeze
<sil2100> But I already added it
<jaytaoko> sil2100: oh right!. Ok, I am merging it.
<jaytaoko> sil2100: done!
<sil2100> jaytaoko: thanks! :)
<seb128> sil2100, jaytaoko: you will have "fun", the merger fails because nux fails to build with the quantal version of glew
<seb128> sil2100, jaytaoko: somebody needs to fix nux to build with glew 1.8
<sil2100> Aw come ooon ;p!
<seb128> ;-)
 * sil2100 chokes nux
<sil2100> jaytaoko: ^
<didrocks> sil2100: welcome welcome welcome :)
<jaytaoko> seb128: hello!
<sil2100> Maybe we can somehow stick with the old glew ? ;)
<jaytaoko> seb128: sil2100: ok, i am on it
<seb128> sil2100, no, we can't go back in versions in distro
<jaytaoko> seb128: by the way, glew 1.9 has been released yesterday with support for opengl 4.3
<seb128> sil2100, and there is no reason to downgrade system libs and break other stuff to avoid fixing nux
<seb128> jaytaoko, yeah, I saw, I didn't want to jump directly on the just released version, Debian already had 1.8
<jaytaoko> seb128: can I just install libglew1.8?
<seb128> jaytaoko, yes, just apt-get install libglew-dev
<seb128> the current version is 1.8 and will give you libglew1.8 with it
<jaytaoko> seb128:ok
<jaytaoko> seb128: sil2100: i am still on the glew problem...
<seb128> jaytaoko, did you manage to reproduce?
<jaytaoko> seb128: yes, I am reproducing the issue
<jaytaoko> seb128: ping
<seb128> jaytaoko, hey
<jaytaoko> seb128: I may have found something: http://sourceforge.net/tracker/?func=detail&aid=3549981&group_id=67586&atid=523274
<jaytaoko> seb128: it seems to describe the problem we are having
<seb128> jaytaoko, so you think it's an issue in glew?
<jaytaoko> seb128: I think so, I did a diff with the previous version of GLEW and I found that there is a bloc of function that is affected
<seb128> jaytaoko, do you have a patch?
<jaytaoko> seb128: these function are the one you see in the build errors
<jaytaoko> seb128: no, I am first going to test that it works as per the recommended fix
<jaytaoko> seb128: NuxGraphics has compiled
<jaytaoko> seb128: so I don't know if this is "the fix" but I tried what was described in the link
<jaytaoko> seb128: but that involves changing a file in /usr/include/GL/glxew.h
<seb128> jaytaoko, let me finish what I'm doing and have a look
<jaytaoko> seb128: ok, I am compiling unity as well to test
<seb128> jaytaoko, does that fixes it: http://glew.git.sourceforge.net/git/gitweb.cgi?p=glew/glew;a=blobdiff;f=auto/src/glxew_mid.h;h=e9a3391acefafcc1b2979d2cfad1d43c602521c1;hp=cfcd20d472a790f461e01e6e20a570582452236c;hb=6d14805de58321e8a7b1881323e604bb0ba27217;hpb=38a3d857549e7ac31b7edb2a1cfa1ead52f72220 ?
<jaytaoko> seb128: it should
<seb128> jaytaoko, I'm backporting that and retrying nux, thanks
<jaytaoko> seb128: ok unity has compiled and is running with my local fix.
<seb128> jaytaoko, thanks for looking at it
<jaytaoko> seb128: no problem...
<jaytaoko> seb128: I am going to make the same fix as the link you posted just to be sure...
<seb128> jaytaoko, I'm pushing to a ppa for testing
<jaytaoko> seb128: ok
<sil2100> jaytaoko: so, will you push the nux merge to Approved once this glew issue gets resolved :) ?
<seb128> sil2100, I can retry the nux merge requests once that's in
<sil2100> seb128: awesome, thanks!
<seb128> sil2100, yw!
<jaytaoko> sil2100: has soon as seb128 ppa is in, yes, we can try an merge again the geis fix
<sil2100> \o/
<sil2100> Excellent
<sil2100> See you tomorrow everyone!
<jaytaoko> seb128: I did the same fix as in your link and Nux compiled. it is looking good...
<seb128> jaytaoko, I pushed it to quantal, it should be available in 30minutes
<jaytaoko> seb128: cool! when can we approve the geis merge again?
<seb128> jaytaoko, I will set it to approved when things are ok
<jaytaoko> seb128: thanks!
<seb128> jaytaoko, yw!
<seb128> jaytaoko, https://launchpadlibrarian.net/112271202/buildlog_ubuntu-quantal-i386.nux_3.0.0-0ubuntu3~build1_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<seb128> jaytaoko, that patch is not good enough :-(
<jaytaoko> seb128_:: I don't understand...
<seb128_> jaytaoko, I will have a look, maybe that doesn't patch the right .h
<jaytaoko> seb128_: ok
<jaytaoko> seb128_: the file I patched locally is /usr/include/GL/glxew.h
<seb128_> jaytaoko, yeah, that's not the one the git diff is patching
<thumper> morning
<thumper> where are we at now with the nux/unity release?
<bschaefer> thumper, there was a regression in geis, but mhr3 found a fix but then there was a problem with something seb123 pushed causing Nux to not compile
<thumper> bschaefer: and now?
<bschaefer> thumper, I think, and jaytaoko was looking into getting Nux to compile to make unity merger happy to fix the regression the geis changes
<thumper> bschaefer: I saw those results at 4am :)
<thumper> really wondering what magic has happened in the intervening 7 hours :)
<bschaefer> thumper, oo ok, yeah I think jaytaoko was looking into getting nux compiled (which I thought I saw he had a fix, but that branch isn't merged yet :( )
<thumper> just saw the nux fix merge
 * thumper goes to do an update
<bschaefer> o nice!
<bschaefer> so hopefully when that goes, then the geis fix merges then 6.2 is released! (im hoping at lease)
#ubuntu-unity 2012-08-09
<MCR1> thumper: Hi :). Followed your suggestions, hope it is okay now: https://code.launchpad.net/~mc-return/unity/unity.merge-more-optimizing/+merge/118265
<didrocks> sil2100: hey, how are you?
<sil2100> didrocks: hi! Not bad, how about you?
<didrocks> sil2100: I'm good thanks!
<didrocks> sil2100: I wanted to know if you got some clarifications on the branches that were merged without tests
<sil2100> didrocks: the recent ones?
<didrocks> sil2100: the one I pinged you on Friday about
<didrocks> they are listed for 2 weeks on the google doc :)
<didrocks> https://docs.google.com/a/canonical.com/document/d/1kiVPg0U7VJpHt21y-Qm9VtnLxsTmKHfBmA2B16yLGzc/edit# (still the same doc)
<didrocks> and you should have noticed them when merged ;)
<didrocks> the good news is that I got some clarification for the first one
<didrocks> but there is still the second one which will block the release before having a good answer
<didrocks> (I just moved the "resolved" one)
<sil2100> Ok, will ping Jay then
<didrocks> thanks ;)
<didrocks> and remember to act on the preemptively next time
<didrocks> sil2100: apart from that, how is the release coming?
<didrocks> I saw that Nux is now building with the new glew, right?
<sil2100> Will do, this particular merge was a refactoring one, I could have looked at it closer
<didrocks> yeah, not sure if it's already covered
<didrocks> if not, it should to ensure no regression
<didrocks> hence maybe just a clarification is enough
<sil2100> grrrr
<sil2100> Why is staging broken again?!
<sil2100> unityshell segfaults in nux
<sil2100> jaytaoko: ^
<sil2100> seb128: hello!
<seb128> sil2100, hey, got nux fixed ;-)
<sil2100> seb128: what do you mean ;)?
<seb128> sil2100, remember the glew issue and the geis merge failing to build and to be merged when you left yesterday?
<sil2100> seb128: yes, I see it all got in \o/ Thanks
<sil2100> :)
<sil2100> But still, it seems that nux is broken right now - maybe because the new glew?
<sil2100> Since when using staging, my unityshell plugins segfaults in NuxGraphics somewhere
<seb128> sil2100, well, rebuild it locally with the old glew and see?
<didrocks> sil2100: ensure that you rebuild unity with latest nux, so that they use the same glew
<sil2100> didrocks: ah, right - that might be even it, since unity wasn't really rebuilt, right?
<didrocks> sil2100: it's my bet, already happened in the past
<didrocks> sil2100: try a local build I would say with latest stack
<didrocks> ensure you have the right glew version locally before building :)
<sil2100> didrocks: will do ;)
<sil2100> Thanks for the hint
<didrocks> hope it will be useful :)
<davidcalle> mhr3, hey
<mhr3> davidcalle, hey
<davidcalle> mhr3, can I annoy with, ahem, another bug report? :)
<davidcalle> you*
<mhr3> davidcalle, no :P
<mhr3> davidcalle, so what is it?
<davidcalle> https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity/+bug/1034786
<ubot5`> Ubuntu bug 1034786 in Unity "Sources options notify::filtering signal is sent twice" [Undecided,New]
<davidcalle> mhr3, ^
<mhr3> davidcalle, there are no guarantees on notify signals, i think you should check yourself if the value has really changed
<alo21> hi all
<davidcalle> mhr3, that's what I'm doing. Thanks ;)
<alo21> can I add a count in my applet indicator?
<alo21> can someone help me, please?
<sil2100> seb128, didrocks: it works! Just an unity rebuild is needed, as you guys said
<seb128> great
<sil2100> Would be nice to rebuild unity in staging
<seb128> just approve a merge request I guess
<seb128> there are over 40 waiting ones, there is probably a trivial you can unblock?
<sil2100> Will have to find a trivial one
<sil2100> True true, will try - hope not all are complicated, complex branches
<seb128> well otherwise do a trivial one, find a typo to fix or something :p
<sil2100> seb128: evil, but I like iit ;)
<seb128> sil2100, there you go
<seb128> $ intltool-update -m
<seb128> The following files contain translations and are currently not in use. Please
<seb128> consider adding these to the POTFILES.in file, located in the po/ directory.
<seb128> hud/StandaloneHud.cpp
<seb128> launcher/HudLauncherIcon.cpp
<seb128> shortcuts/StandaloneShortcuts.cpp
<seb128> unity-shared/UScreen.cpp
<seb128>  
<seb128> sil2100, want me to put a merge request up to update the POTFILES.in?
 * seb128 does that, so you can approve it
<sil2100> seb128: thanks!
<seb128> sil2100, https://code.launchpad.net/~seb128/unity/potfiles-in-update/+merge/118899
<sil2100> seb128: approved
<seb128> sil2100, great
<alo21> I tried to import indicate, but it failed? Why?
<didrocks> sil2100: seb128: you do know that you didn't put UNBLOCK and then it won't be merged in https://code.launchpad.net/~seb128/unity/potfiles-in-update/+merge/118899, right?
<seb128> didrocks, good catch
<seb128> done
<shuerhaaken> hi all! What does Unity rely on for thumbnailing? I was looking for "org.freedesktop.thumbnails.Thumbnailer1" service, but it isn't installed. Any hints?
<shuerhaaken> One of the service files in /usr/share/dbus-1 should contain that Name
<shuerhaaken> at least if Unity follows the standard here
<Mirv> seb128: compiz SRU? or should I try to ask someone else if you prospect you'll not have time?
<shuerhaaken> Nobody knows where the thumbnails in unity are coming from?
<seb128> didrocks, you did the compiz upload during GUADEC, is there any chance you could just pull the extra fix for the armel build and dput that? I've it on my list still but have been swamped in other things and didn't have a chance yet to look again at where is the current SRU vcs, etc
<didrocks> seb128: sure, will do after my shower :)
<seb128> didrocks, thanks
<didrocks> do you have the branch handy? (if not, I'll dig into my historic, no worry)
<seb128> didrocks, https://code.launchpad.net/~timo-jyrinki/compiz/precise_SRU-1
<seb128> didrocks, 'ci
<didrocks> seb128: thanks :)
<seb128> didrocks, yw, thank you for doing the upload!
<didrocks> Mirv: hey
<didrocks> Mirv: your branch diverged from the one we pushed to precise-proposed
<didrocks> Mirv: can you resync it on it?
<Mirv> didrocks: I think it did not, I diffed it to the precise-proposed one?
<Mirv> in the upload phase the bzr url was changed so I changed it accordingly
<didrocks> Mirv: well, your branch is missing the commits for 1:0.9.7.8-0ubuntu1.1, 1:0.9.7.8-0ubuntu1.2 and 1:0.9.7.8-0ubuntu1.3 that are in lp:~ubuntu-desktop/compiz/precise
<didrocks> Mirv: can you please rebase on that one?
<Mirv> didrocks: well, they weren't there five minutes ago until you pushed those...
<Mirv> but sure can be done
<didrocks> Mirv: yeah, it seems that I missed the last 3 commits, sorry
<didrocks> Mirv: still, when you see commit missing, do not bundle in one, ask for refresh :)
<Mirv> didrocks: yeah, I just based on sil2100's branch since it seemed identical to the uploaded one aside from the url change
<didrocks> Mirv: yeah, it's quite similar :)
<Mirv> just a second
<Mirv> didrocks: lp:~timo-jyrinki/compiz/precise_SRU-1_try2
<didrocks> Mirv: awesome! let me build that in my pbuilder (even if I'm on amd64, this should work)
<didrocks> Mirv: you built it on an armel machine, right?
<Mirv> didrocks: arhmf, yes
<Mirv> both on my own device and later in PPA as well
<didrocks> Mirv: excellent, thanks!
<sil2100> mhr3: hi! :)
<sil2100> mhr3: will you be very very busy in 1-2 hours ;)?
<didrocks> Mirv: you are not building with the gpkg_gensymbol = 4, right?
<didrocks> uploaded btw
<ikey> I saw something on the Unity mailing list wrt. nautilus and different options (namely using solusos patches) http://osdir.com/ml/general/2012-08/msg15140.html
<ikey> How likely is this and do you need any help/further patches ?
<ikey> @ anyone unity dev related ^^
<zcoob> sil2100: you were the one that helped me with the whole ubuntu config thingy last week right? :)
<sil2100> ikey: I think you should ask someone from design about that
<sil2100> zcoob: yes, I was lucky ;p
<ikey> Not sure who to speak with lol, any pointers ?
<sil2100> ikey: maybe try pinging poor JohnLea ;)
<ikey> Ubuntu's not really my thing just I heard they were interested in using my patches
<ikey> Well I'll wait coz you just done it for me xD thanks lol
<ikey> Shame about nautilus 3.5 eh? :/
<zcoob> i have a new issue maybe related to this :)
<zcoob>  i use FAI so i run some scripts for a few clients. when i put the dbus-launch gsettings set thing in one of the scripts my dbus daemon segfaults
<Mirv> didrocks: no, I'm not
<Mirv> didrocks: thanks
<didrocks> Mirv: you should change with what I showed you during the sprint for the future and getting new symbols updates :)
<didrocks> not important for this one, we decided to not upload the .symbols
<didrocks> just that I stumble upon it :)
<sil2100> zcoob: segfaults? Every time?
<zcoob> i'm checking again
<zcoob> how do i redirect stderr to stdout again? :)
<zcoob> i always forget
<Zhenech> 2>&1
<zcoob> so its program | 2>&1 tee > bla.txt ?
<didrocks> program 2>&1 | tee bla.txt
<zcoob> alright
<Mirv> didrocks: I'll set it in my environment now, I had it in my notes
<didrocks> great :)
<sil2100> jaytaoko: ping
<zcoob> hmm sil2100 the dbus-launch gsettings line doesn't produce any errors it seems, however in /var/log/syslog i get this [ 1248.578480] dbus-daemon[7238]: segfault at 40 ip 00007f50f54abdba sp 00007fffe6af3720 error 4 in libc-2.15.so[7f50f5462000+1b3000]
<sil2100> zcoob: strange thing, it never segfaulted on dbus-launch before for me, hm hm
<zcoob> it doesn't for me either
<zcoob> if i run the script locally
<zcoob> if i run it through the network it segfaults
<zcoob> although i
<zcoob> am not 100% certain how FAI actually handles scripts
<sil2100> When you run it through the network, what user does start the script?
<zcoob> root
<zcoob> oh sil2100 i found a new error :) executing: dbus-launch gsettings set org.gnome.desktop.interface monospace-font-name "Monospace 11"  ** (process:18630): WARNING **: The connection is closed
<seb128> if the dbus service is segfaulting you have an issue
<seb128> you should try to get a stacktrace
<zcoob> it's probably a simple solution
<zcoob> or me screwing up
<zcoob> i mean tbh i don't even know why Ubuntu Mono 13 looks like shit on this installation
<zcoob> if i install default ubuntu 12.04 it looks just fine :(
<zcoob> i guess looking into that might be the easier solution
<zcoob> oh boy ofc i was missing a font ... not sure why it isnt provided by the unity package though
<sil2100> zcoob: oh ;)
<sil2100> jaytaoko: piiiing
<zcoob> yeah ttf-ubuntu-font-family wasnt installed
<zcoob> now Ubuntu Mono 13 looks exactly like Monospace 11
<jaytaoko> sil2100: pong
<sil2100> jaytaoko: \o/ hello!
<sil2100> jaytaoko: I have two things right now:
<jaytaoko> sil2100: hello!
<sil2100> jaytaoko: Didier pointed me to a merged-in branch (refactoring branch) that wasn't covered with tests, and we wanted to get some clarification as to whether it is tested
<sil2100> jaytaoko: https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-team/nux/nux-timer-backend-fixes/+merge/114642
<sil2100> jaytaoko: are all the changes there tested by existing tests?
<jaytaoko> sil2100: no, not yet. This is the refactoring of existing code. t we are not using the timer backend in Unity
<jaytaoko> sil2100: but we are not using
<sil2100> didrocks: ^
<didrocks> jaytaoko: when do you plan to use it? when it will be done, will you add tests for it?
<jaytaoko> didrocks: eventually yes, we will have tests covering that part
<didrocks> jaytaoko: I don't like this "eventually" :)
<sil2100> ;)
 * sil2100 is already in a state of despair
<sil2100> ;)
<didrocks> jaytaoko: can we have a commitment from your side that it will be tested when used?
<sil2100> jaytaoko: the other thing:
<sil2100> jaytaoko: I was trying to run make distcheck on nux just now, and it failed on distuninstallcheck
<sil2100> ERROR: files left after uninstall:
<sil2100> And a whole list of Textures, fonts and things like that
<jaytaoko> sil2100: what does it say?
<sil2100> ERROR: files left after uninstall:
<didrocks> sil2100: ok, talked with jaytaoko, I moved the branch to another category, seems you are fine
<sil2100> And then a big list afterwards
<sil2100> didrocks, jaytaoko: thanks!
<sil2100> jaytaoko: how are you rolling out tarballs in nux btw.?
<sil2100> make distcheck usually?
<jaytaoko> sil2100: no, I haven't done it recently
<jaytaoko> sil2100: do you want me to try it
<sil2100> jaytaoko: if you have a spare moment, could you just check if make distcheck does what it should?
<sil2100> Since I would like to release the new tarballs today after tests
<sil2100> didrocks: although we're stalled on autopilot right now :( Still...
<didrocks> sil2100: yeah, I read what you were telling :(
<didrocks> sil2100: so not really confident about rolling tarballs before having autopilot results
<jaytaoko> sil2100: making distcheck
<sil2100> Neil's gonna kill me ;(
<jaytaoko> sil2100: still running distcheck
<jaytaoko> sil2100: I get an error toward the end of the "make distcheck"... FakeGestureEvent.h is missing
<sil2100> jaytaoko: oh, didn't have that, maybe it didn't reach that state yet on my system?
<jaytaoko> sil2100: I am going to fix this issue locally and then continue the make distcheck
<sil2100> jaytaoko: thanks!
<sil2100> didrocks: I think we need to really start discussing a switch to another trunk-freeze method, I'll try pinging fginther and mmrazik
<sil2100> Since this is counter productive
<mmrazik> sil2100: actually this is something I wanted to talk with you
<mmrazik> but was postponing until the release is ready
<sil2100> mmrazik: excellent
<sil2100> mmrazik: maybe we could have a chat about it somewhere tomorrow?
<sil2100> Since stalling other development just because there are testing problems is bad
<mmrazik> sil2100: yes. I would prefer to schedule something just to make sure it will happen
<mmrazik> sil2100: you are in CEST, right?
<sil2100> Yes
<mmrazik> sil2100: 3pm ?
<mmrazik> tomorrow
<mmrazik> or 9am
<sil2100> mmrazik: maybe 3pm CEST?
<mmrazik> sideffect: okay
<sil2100> mmrazik: will you add it to the callendar?
<mmrazik> sil2100: done
<sil2100> mmrazik: thanks!
<mmrazik> sideffect: sorry. the previous message was supposed to go to sil2100 (autocomplete error)
<sil2100> ;)
<didrocks> sil2100: yeah, I told you at the sprint you need to start this discussion :)
<didrocks> sil2100: I still think that you need to find a way to have the release tag on the mainline (which you can achieve with the examples I showed to you and to mmrazik)
<fginther> mmrazik, sil2100, I can also attend at that time
<mmrazik> fginther: adding you
<fginther> mmrazik, thanks
<mmrazik> btw feel free to add anybody else. the guests can modify the event
<mhr3> sil2100, eh, you were saying? :)
<sil2100> mhr3: heh, wanted to ask you for some tarballs, but we need to wait with that ;p
<jaytaoko> sil2100: I am still resolving the missing files with distcheck. almost done...
<sil2100> jaytaoko: ok, thanks
<jaytaoko> sil2100: I have a branch with a fix for the make distcheck
<sil2100> jaytaoko: does it fix all make distcheck troubles?
<jaytaoko> sil2100: sorry, I am in a meeting, will get back to you
<niadh> Hi all, I am curious about getting unity running on Arch Linux and there's some packages available but they're beginning to get a bit out of date and wondered if anyone was about that might be able to help me?
<jaytaoko> sil2100: ping
<jaytaoko> sil2100: here is my fix with for the "make distcheck" : https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-team/nux/nux.fix-distcheck/+merge/119002
<sil2100> jaytaoko: thanks! Approving
<jaytaoko> sil2100: I forgot to add the UNBLOCK
<sil2100> I added
<jaytaoko> sil2100: cool!
<jaytaoko> sil2100: can I merge it now?
<sil2100> jaytaoko: I already set it to 'Approved' ;)
<jaytaoko> sil2100: of you did it! good!
<sil2100> Ok guys, I need to finish for today, it's dark already
<sil2100> Later
<nmarques> anyone around maintains compiz on ubuntu ?
<seb128> nmarques, you should just ask your question, is that an issue if anyone not maintaining them can reply?
<nmarques> seb128, my question is quite simple... I've packaged compiz and the required packages from Ubuntu 12.10 sources (no crazy hacks)
<nmarques> I'm just wondering what changes are to be done for Unity
<nmarques> since I've resumed my 2 year old project of packaging Unity on SUSE
<nmarques> so far the utouch stack is build properly, and some of the base/support libraries for Unity
<seb128> "changes to be done for Unity"
<nmarques> the next piece is compiz (and then the indicators, testing and integration)
<seb128> what do you mean "for Unity"?
<nmarques> I mean that from what I remember from 2 years ago
<nmarques> there were a lot of hacks for keybindings and some in the base schemas
<seb128> not sure what you are asking
<nmarques> I'm wondering if all of that is still required, or if a plain upstream deployment will get it working
<seb128> do you ask how to do packaging?
<seb128> like how write a gconf schemas?
<seb128> or change default configs?
<nmarques> I'm probably not going to use gconf schemas, instead plain text files
<nmarques> the traditional .ini backend
<nmarques> gconf is somehow deprecated :)
<seb128> ok, I don't get was you ask for
<seb128> what about keybindings?
<nmarques> I don't mind dropping them and adding them later when working on integration :)
<nmarques> so far the most important thing is to get that stuff running
<seb128> what is your question?
<seb128> "what changes are to be done for Unity" is not a question
<seb128> it lacks a "to ..
<nmarques> seb128, are there any hacks required for Unity or a plain deployment from ubuntu sources is known to work ?
<seb128> like "for Unity to run"
<seb128> or "for Unity to be shiny"
<seb128> no
<nmarques> not to much shiny hopefully, I forgot my sun glasses :P
<seb128> well, I'm just trying to say that "for Unity" doesn't mean anything I can understand
<seb128> you can build and run unity without hacks
<seb128> you need a GTK patch for appmenu for program not using the new gmenu gtk api
<seb128> there is also a small patch for ido sliders to work correctly
<seb128> but otherwise things should work fine on any distro
<zgreg> wow, the latest changes to unity/compiz/nux in 12.04 boost performance nicely
<seb128> zgreg, does it? good ;-)
<DebolazW> seb128: I think he's asking about what modifications needs to be done to third party libraries for Unity to compile/run. Unity has been a bit notorious in the past for requiring some customization done to the environment.
<zgreg> yes, I just updated
<seb128> DebolazW, if that's the question I just replied ;-)
<DebolazW> Well, I *think* anyway. :)
<DebolazW> zgreg: I feel 12.04 in general has been a massive, massive, massive improvement to Unity performance and stability. :)
<zgreg> yes, but 12.04 release was a bit buggy and suffered from some regressions
<DebolazW> (To be fair, most of the bugs in previous releases seems to have been compiz bugs and not the unity specific stuff as such)
<zgreg> yeah, especially compiz massively improved
<DebolazW> I think 12.04 was the first release I haven't had any problems with compiz actually.
 * DebolazW remember back in the pre-unity days, when compiz would actually leak so much resources that videos couldnt even be played fullscreen after a few hours.
<zgreg> I've been using compiz for over four years and never had problems that big
<DebolazW> Now if I could only get applications to start fullscreen without installing ccsm, life would be rather perfect in a vanilla installation. But I can live with that. :)
<heavensmile> Hi I just want to post my opinions on Unity
<heavensmile> I will say it right out, I love unity, in compassion with GNOME Shell, which  I think look good on screen-shots don't work do to "serious work" with multiple apps open.
<heavensmile> With Unity I'm even more productive then with  GNOME 2.xx. Unity is designed with "real use" in mind,
<heavensmile> polished is still needed but when it  gets that polished, Unity it will truly rock.
<heavensmile> don't care about all the haters, history will prove them wrong.
<zgreg> both gnome-shell and unity have their strengths, the issue with the shell is lack of focus and vision
<zgreg> and of course all the interface experiments right in the masterbranch (like the recent changes in nautilus)
<heavensmile> gnome-shell feels like proptoype interface
<heavensmile> *like a
<heavensmile> *prototype
<heavensmile> my problem with the shell is that it interrupts the user experience
#ubuntu-unity 2012-08-10
<johann_> Someone can tell me how to get the source code of unity
<MCR1> sil2100: Hi :)
<MCR1> sil2100: Are there problems with Unity landings or why is it jamming ?
<MCR1> sil2100: Could you also approve this branch ? : https://code.launchpad.net/~brandontschaefer/unity/improve-keyboard-shortcut-overlay-wording/+merge/119071
<sil2100> MCR1: unity is still in freeze, I hope to unfreeze it today
<sil2100> Starting next week we'll try to use a different release approach
<sil2100> So it won't be a problem hopefull
<sil2100> *hopefully
<MCR1> sil2100: It would be important to have this ^^ in trunk, so I could start working on the elimination of the hardcoded shortcuts that would probably also touch the same code...
<didrocks> sil2100: we will probably need a compiz snapshot next Monday/Tuesday FYI once the gsettings g-c-c part is landed FYI
<didrocks> (just to keep you up to date)
<didrocks> sil2100: there will be a need of two cherry-picks in the unity codebase
<MCR1> didrocks: Hi :) My plan is to convert all hardcoded Unity keys to Compiz keys and integrate those that are currently hardcoded to the Unity plug-in. Is thos a good plan and is there something special I should take care of ?
<MCR1> *this a good plan
<didrocks> MCR1: this is great, you will need to coordinate later on with sam to ensure those are exposed in g-c-c (there are a hardcoded list for that) and how to make those optionals for people not having unity
<didrocks> MCR1: just remember that Feature freeze is 2 weeks away, so approx only one week to get things integrated :)
<MCR1> didrocks: Ok, I hope I can get this done (weekend is reserved for that task) - I'll try to coordinate stuff with Sam, probably he needs to help me anyway... ;)
<MCR1> didrocks: One thing that came to my mind is how Unity-2d will handle stuff if those hardcoded shortcuts are converted for example...
<didrocks> no more unity-2d starting next week
<didrocks> so don't bother :)
<MCR1> didrocks: Oh, ok. One thing less to worry about then, although it works quite nice...
<MCR1> duflu: Hi :) If feature-freeze is near, I would be very happy if we could get the most important "lost" plug-ins merged before the freeze. We do not need to activate those in GLES, or do we (afaik trip for example is simply deactivated in GLES) ?
<sil2100> mhr3: hello! Will you find a free few moments of your time for releasing tarballs for bamf, libunity and the lenses (files, apps, music) in an hour or so ;)?
<mhr3> sil2100, did we have any changes to lenses?
<duflu> MCR1: Sorry, am in a mad rush getting the important features completed. The new plugins come after that
<sil2100> mhr3: just the vala update, true... so maybe I'll just distropatch those
<sil2100> mhr3: so only bamf and libunity for now ;)
<mhr3> oh right, that's actually worth a release
<mhr3> sil2100, we just finished standup, so i guess it's ok if i do them right away
<didrocks> mhr3: sit! :)
<mhr3> didrocks, grrrrrrrr
<MCR1> duflu: I hope and wish your mad rush is successful and does end before feature freeze ;) - I stop disturbing you now :-X
<sil2100> mhr3: I'll just check one more autopilot test and we're ready for release
<mhr3> meh, it's not like there could a bug in libunity :P
<sil2100> True, but still! ;) Better safe then sorry ;p
<mhr3> i'll wait with bamf though :D
<didrocks> sil2100: don't believe him, don't believe him!
<mhr3> didrocks, ssshushhh
 * mhr3 shakes fist at the half broken build system in trunk libunity
<didrocks> mhr3: if it's only half broken, it's fine, take the other half!
<mhr3> didrocks, right, half of the source files should do, right? :)
<didrocks> sure, you write useless code, let's cut it down! :)
<mhr3> didrocks, it's a sign of project maturity though, you know that libreoffice has like 20% of code that's unused?
<didrocks> mhr3: yeah, I heard about that, it's scary that we have that much code around, and still not real good way to instrumente the code to detect dead part
<sil2100> ...;) I'm scared when I listen to you guys ;p
<sil2100> Arrgh
<sil2100> hm, I need JohnLea!
<sil2100> Since either something changed by design, or we have a small regression
<mhr3> sil2100, in?
<sil2100> mhr3: in switcher - it's probably unity-only though
<sil2100> mhr3: checking how it looks in 6.0
<mhr3> sil2100, tarball for dee as well?
<mhr3> seems like there's wasn't one for quite a while
<sil2100> mhr3: hell, why not? If you only feel like it ;)
<mhr3> sil2100, what version are we doing now?
<mhr3> 6.2?
<mhr3> or 6.4?
<sil2100> 6.2
<sil2100> Ah, no, it seems to work - no regression here
<didrocks> sil2100: btw, do not forget to have a google doc with the results of manual tests and autopilot ones :)
<sil2100> didrocks: it's already done ;)
<mhr3> sil2100, so green to push the tarballs?
<mhr3> quick! hide! kamstrup's here
<kamstrup> mhr3: hey!
<kamstrup> what ever you do - I DISAPPROVE!
<kamstrup> ;-)
<mhr3> kamstrup, hey, hey! i see holiday has good effect on you :)
<kamstrup> i know, right?!
<sil2100> mhr3: GREENZ
<mhr3> eeek, i have to create 6.0 series for all the lenses :/
<gord> sucks to be yoou
<mhr3> sil2100, disted, milestoned, uploaded, tagged, pushed
<sil2100> mhr3: awesooome! I'll release for unity in nux in a moment
<sil2100> s/in/and
<mhr3> sil2100, oh dear, i forgot about bamf
<mhr3> Trevinho, you here?
<Trevinho> mhr3: yep
<mhr3> Trevinho, still no big changes in bamf for the major bump?
<Trevinho> mhr3: no :(
<mhr3> 61st release of 0.2 series then? :/
<sil2100> ...;)
<sil2100> didrocks: in the changelog, should I also put changes from trunk that weren't assigned to any bugs?
<sil2100> Or only the ones with bugs?
<didrocks> sil2100: only those with bugs are enough, it's long enough already :)
<didrocks> sil2100: btw, IIRC, there are some merges with contains "UIFe" in the bug title (not sure before this release, but some are proposed now)
<didrocks> sil2100: if it's the case, you can remove the "UIFe" part :)
<sil2100> didrocks: could you later on run unify again to generate the changelog for unity ;p ?
<sil2100> didrocks: since for nux and the rest I do manually, since those are small
<sil2100> But unity, phew
<didrocks> sil2100: sure, tell me once you are ready :)
<sil2100> \o/ thank you!
<mhr3> sil2100, uploaded bamf
<sil2100> mhr3: excellent, thanks!
<sil2100> didrocks: for unify, all other unity projects (nux, bamf) should have unity upstream in their bugs as well, right?
<didrocks> sil2100: yeah, as usual :)
<sil2100> didrocks: last thing, since I forgot - do I need to set the milestone to 6.2 for unity on those as well? For instance, for nux?
<didrocks> sil2100: on the unity upstream task, yeah
<sil2100> didrocks: can I publish the new unity tarball, or do you need to do it yourself for unify to work?
<didrocks> sil2100: no, you can publish it
<didrocks> sil2100: just don't close the milestone
<sil2100> didrocks: so, I should tick 'keep the 6.2. milestone active'?
<didrocks> exactly
<sil2100> didrocks: I sent an e-mail with branches and all the release details
<didrocks> sil2100: "I checked lintian warnings - had to silence some for unity, but besides that no *new* ones seem to have appeared. "
<didrocks> can you detail please?
<didrocks> also,should I run unify now as you are telling you are waiting on the changelog?
<didrocks> (ok on unify, running now)
<didrocks> sil2100: unfreeze should be done by mmrazik
<sil2100> didrocks: I know ;) Will ask him once I get  your ACK
<sil2100> didrocks: no *new* lintian errors, since I remember getting this one before: E: unity-common: python-script-but-no-python-dep usr/lib/unity/makebootchart.py
<sil2100> For unity ;p
<sil2100> But since it's like not a main script, I think that's ok?
<didrocks> sil2100: all in one commit :/
<didrocks> don't remember about the one commit per act I really insisted on
<didrocks> that makes the review painful
<sil2100> ah, shit, sorry about that - in unity it's like that because I first did merge-upstream ...
<sil2100> Could have started from the override branch already
<didrocks> sil2100: just remember that for next time :)
 * sil2100 writes that down this time
<sil2100> My desk is actually getting very messy with all these notes
<didrocks> Conflicting tags:
<didrocks>     upstream-3.2.0
<didrocks> hum, interesting
<didrocks> in nux
<didrocks> sil2100: you should use unify btw
<didrocks> sil2100: you miss bugs
<sil2100> :(
<sil2100> So I missed one...
<sil2100> Actually I though I had them all, hmm
<didrocks> 3 in nux
<sil2100> Which ones?
<didrocks>     - Support for automation (LP: #685199)
<didrocks>     - add alpha function on a NuxBaseWindow (LP: #718827)
<didrocks>     - Timestamp field on the event structure is always 0 (LP: #735645)
<sil2100> Ok, those completely I missed, need to check why
<didrocks> I get 20 conflicting tags on unity
<didrocks> have you done anything special?
<didrocks> or is bzr going crazy?
<sil2100> hm, no? 20 conflicting tags? That's a bit too much for a 'mistake'
<didrocks> sil2100: no, you made something weird
<didrocks> your bzr branch is based on revision 25
<didrocks> and you remerged everything from that
<sil2100> Which one? lp:ubuntu/unity ?
<didrocks> right
<sil2100> All I did was bzr branch lp:ubuntu/unity freshly today
<didrocks> hence conflicting tags all over your branch when pulling on ubuntu/unity
<didrocks> sil2100: look at your revision
<didrocks> you start at rev 25
<sil2100> And did a bzr merge-upstream
<didrocks> or something is really weird in bzr-gtk
<didrocks>     revno: 55.813.24 [merge]
<didrocks> should rather be revno: 746
<sil2100> revno: 747 [merge]
<sil2100> committer: Łukasz 'sil2100' Zemczak <lukasz.zemczak@canonical.com>
<didrocks> yeah, this is your upper commit
<sil2100> This is what bzr log |less gives me
<sil2100> revno: 746
<sil2100> tags: 6.0.0-0ubuntu6
<sil2100> This is the one I based on
<didrocks> now, look at the first nested entry
<didrocks> bzr log -n 1
<didrocks> -n 2 sorry
<didrocks>     revno: 55.813.24 [merge]
<didrocks> this is your merge-upstream
<didrocks> same issue with nux btw
<didrocks> you started from     revno: 159.3.40 [merge]
<sil2100> Wait, so what did I do wrong?
<sil2100> I did exactly this:
<didrocks> well, tell me you did do :)
<sil2100> bzr branch lp:unity
<sil2100> bzr branch lp:ubuntu/unity ubuntu
<sil2100> cd ubuntu
<sil2100> bzr merge-upstream ../unity-6.2.0.blabla ../unity --version=6.2.0 -r -1
<sil2100> # changelog editing
<didrocks> let me try that with nux
<sil2100> debcommit
<sil2100> And that's all I did
<sil2100> Everything fresh from 0 today
<didrocks> well, the log shows that something is wrong, isn't it?
<didrocks> btw, when you did merge-upstream, I think it bailed on conflicting tags
<didrocks> so you should have noticed that something went wrong (also, look at the logs)
<didrocks> so let me redo this for nux
<didrocks> and see if it's a merge-upstream issue
<sil2100> hmmm, maybe it's something broken on my system?
<sil2100> Since I'm doing what I was always doing
<didrocks> nux is fine, no tag conflict
<didrocks> let me try unity
<didrocks> did you uncommit at some point?
<sil2100> hm, in the past you mean?
<didrocks> like, for the last release?
<sil2100> hm, I don't remember :/ I don't think so though
<didrocks> sil2100: ok, anyway, the history is good, let me "force" bzr for the tagging issue
<sil2100> didrocks: sorry about that, whatever might have caused it :(
<didrocks> sil2100: I have unfortunately no idea of what the actual cause is TBH :/
<didrocks> maybe something in bzr in quantal
<didrocks> ok, forced :)
<didrocks> sil2100: on another note…
<didrocks> nux broke its abi
<didrocks> so, in the build-dep, you need to dep on latest nux as we are pushing everything at the same time
<didrocks> (doing it now)
<sil2100> Thank you!
<didrocks> the abi system will then do the right think to dep on the right version :)
<sil2100> Ok, need to attend a meeting now, brb
<didrocks> mhr3: does u-l-a, u-l-f or u-l-m needs latest libunity API addition?
<mhr3> didrocks, latest being?
<mhr3> 94?
<mhr3> but actually, no
 * mhr3 remembers that the latest changes are only proposed so far
<didrocks> mhr3: great, thanks :)
<didrocks> sil2100: geis: the build-dep has been bumped in nux to 2.2.10
<didrocks> think about doing a diff in configure.ac (again :p)
<didrocks> sil2100: oh oh, and we ship the script for transitionning to gsettings
<didrocks> sil2100: we shouldn't yet
<didrocks> as compiz is not there
<didrocks> so you have those changes shipped and not in the changelog as well
<sil2100> didrocks: we ship it already? Wait ;)
 * sil2100 didn't see it
<didrocks> sil2100: yeah, you did
<sil2100> didrocks: I don't see any script though
<sil2100> didrocks: where is it?
<didrocks> sil2100: you do have debian/unity.migrations in your branch, right?
<didrocks> let me see, maybe me and some cruft around
<sil2100> didrocks: but that's yours
<didrocks> rev 750
<didrocks> yeah, but it's your branch as well, right?
<sil2100> bzr blame unity.migrations
<sil2100> 736 didier. | tools/migration-scripts/01_unity_change_dconf_path
<didrocks> indeed
<didrocks> but it's in the branch you ship, right?
<sil2100> Yes, but it was already in lp:ubuntu/unity
<didrocks> yes because we were supposed to land the gsettings branch first
<didrocks> which didn't happen
<sil2100> Ah, shit ;)
<didrocks> so we need to revert that
<didrocks> no worry, doing it
<didrocks> just to tell you: look at everything
<didrocks> litterally, everthing :)
<didrocks> everything*
<didrocks> sil2100: speaking of migration
<didrocks> sil2100: as you are not around next week
<didrocks> sil2100: the script is in trunk, right?
<didrocks> there is nothing you didn't add?
<didrocks> (for both compiz and unity)
<sil2100> didrocks: yes :)
<sil2100> All seems merged in
<didrocks> sil2100: excellent, thanks! I'll maybe add more keys due to the g-c-c keybindings migration, but good to know everything is good to go on your side
<didrocks> sil2100: finishing with the lenses right now, the rest seems good :)
<seb128> sil2100, hey
<sil2100> didrocks: I'll double-check with Timo about gsettings in a moment
<seb128> sil2100, do you plan to update dee? it was not listed on your ubuntu-release@ email
<sil2100> didrocks: thanks!
<sil2100> seb128: yes, I missed it in the mail :(
<seb128> ok, no worry
<seb128> I was just checking you did notice it
<didrocks> sil2100: ok, all looks good here, after some dogfooding :)
<didrocks> sil2100: I'll only upload on Monday though, still not found of Friday afternoon uploads, you can go on vacation with a light heart, well done!
<didrocks> mhr3: FYI ^
<didrocks> mmrazik: you can unfreeze the unity stack I guess :)
<sil2100> didrocks: thank you! :)
<mhr3> didrocks, cool
<didrocks> sil2100: thanks to you :)
<sil2100> didrocks: unfreezing then!
<didrocks> sweet :)
<jaytaoko> sil2100: didrocks: thanks for the release
<didrocks> jaytaoko: yw ;)
<sil2100> jaytaoko: yw - thanks for the help ;)
<seb128> sil2100, didrocks: any reason to not upload to proposed? nobody should run proposed or those who do can only blame themself
<seb128> speaking about unity 6.2, I saw the "will be uploaded on monday"
<didrocks> seb128: not really, but I hope there will be no "copy to release in the wild"
<didrocks> if you are confident, I can do it
<seb128> didrocks, I'm confident, nobody is here during W.E and I will announce it in the release meeting
<didrocks> ok, doing then
<seb128> didrocks, thanks
<seb128> BRING THE CRACK
<seb128> sil2100, your phone number is in the directory right? and you have your phone with you at night, w.e and holidays?
 * seb128 hides
<didrocks> seb128: just for your pleasure!
<sil2100> Erm...
 * sil2100 throws away his phone through the window
<sil2100> I have no phone
<seb128> lol
<sil2100> Sorry
<sil2100> ;)
<didrocks> seb128: I have his address!
<sil2100> Need to run!
<didrocks> sil2100: you won't run fast enough, why do you think I'm training everyday? :)
<sil2100> I'm doomed!
<sil2100> ;)
<sil2100> mhr3: how busy are you? ;)
<mhr3> sil2100, ehm, moderately busy? :)
<didrocks> sil2100: you need to ensure that -proposed is added to the merger I guess
<didrocks> sil2100: mmrazik and his team should do that, I don't remember if I added it back last time
<didrocks> (as the packaging needs latest nux)
<sil2100> didrocks: ok, will ping him about that
<didrocks> thanks :)
<nmarques> anyone can help me with a build issue (unity 6.2.0) ? (http://fpaste.org/tMI3/)
<MCR1> bschaefer: Hi :) +1 for re-proposing and fixing conflicts for improve-keyboard-shortcut-overlay-wording.
<MCR1> Does someone know why the Jenkins unity-automerger failed to merge so many branches ? The console output https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/automerge-unity/1021/console does not really help, but I noticed that many other branches also failed to merge...
<nmarques> is unity and nux ready for gcc47 ?
<bschaefer> MCR1, you're welcome, and im not sure....I think it's being looked at
<MCR1> bschaefer: thx
<MCR1> nmarques: I am compiling on Quantal, so I guess the answer is yes
<nmarques> MCR1, I'm having here a strange issue around, preventing me from building it
<MCR1> nmarques: oh, maybe it is the same issue jenkins has ? I did not try lately - what is your error ?
<nmarques> [   16s] CMake Error at CMakeLists.txt:178 (add_subdirectory):
<nmarques> [   16s]   add_subdirectory called with incorrect number of arguments
<nmarques> strangely somehow it inserts a line in CMakeLists.txt with: add_subdirectory()
<nmarques> and it doesnt build :)
<MCR1> nmarques: I will try to confírm, wait a minute.
<MCR1> nmarques: nux compiled
<nmarques> nux also builds here fine :)
<MCR1> nmarques: test_launcher.cpp fails
<nmarques> I'm not building the tests and documentation :)
<MCR1> nmarques: maybe this is a good idea, but here now also BFBLauncherIcon.cpp fails :(, might be my cmake config though
<nmarques> MCR1, mine doesn't even start to build :) it fails on the initial config fase
<nmarques> http://fpaste.org/tMI3/
<MCR1> http://pastebin.com/SZTgxgFD
<bschaefer> nmarques, sorry, i haven't seen that error before...
<bschaefer> MCR1, for that error you need libgeis
<bschaefer> MCR1, and you need to autogen nux with this --enable-gestures
<nmarques> bschaefer, CMakeLists.txt gets a 'add_subdirectory()'
<MCR1> bschaefer: Ah, thx
<nmarques> bschaefer, and it blows, maybe a missing dependency (though they all seem to be there)
<bschaefer> nmarques, but I don't get that error, so saying its the make file is odd...
<bschaefer> are you trying to build unity on fedora?
<nmarques> opensuse
<nmarques> :)
<MCR1> bschaefer: Do I have to get libgeis from source and compile it also, or is libgeis-dev enough ?
<bschaefer> nmarques, hmm well im not sure why you're getting that config error :(
<bschaefer> MCR1, if you're on P then yes
<bschaefer> P = 12.04
<bschaefer> Q = 12.10
<MCR1> Q
<nmarques> bschaefer, do you know where is the log file from the config? I'm not fluent with cmake
<nmarques> bschaefer, maybe the answer lies there :)
<bschaefer> nmarques, im not really either :( sadly...
<bschaefer> MCR1, yeah that should be good then
<MCR1> nmarques: You could try cmake-gui, which is quite nice to configure options
<nmarques> bschaefer, I think I found it ;)
<nmarques> bschaefer, missing dependency, gtest
<bschaefer> nmarques, awesome!
<MCR1> bschaefer: thx again :)
<bschaefer> MCR1, np!
<MCR1> bschaefer: worked now.
<bschaefer> MCR1, sweet
<nmarques> bschaefer, it's building... but there's hardcoded paths for gtest in the makefile, uncool stuff :)
<bschaefer> nmarques, :(, thats no good...if you make a bug report it should get looked at :)
<niadh> hey
<nmarques> bschaefer, it's commented out, so its something people are aware... (gtest)
<nmarques> either way I've disabled the tests and kicked out gtest, hopefully no second effects :P
<bschaefer> nmarques, oo alright, it must have been a work around :(
<bschaefer> nmarques, you could just not built tests haha
<bschaefer> nmarques, yeah! thats the way to do it :)
<bschaefer> (there should be none! unless you want to run the gtest :) )
<niadh> Hi all, I was looking into packaging Unity for Arch Linux, was wondering if I might be able to get some help here on how to do that?
<niadh> I have started with the nux component, but it has various dependencies on utouch libraries some of which I can find, others I cant
<MCR1> bschaefer: Still here ?
<MCR1> Good news. I guess (hope) I fixed the first of the hardcoded Unity shortcut bugs.
<MCR1> \o/
<bschaefer> MCR1, yeah im around
<bschaefer> cool, hmm what issue was it?
<MCR1> bschaefer: It was multiple issues, one moment
<MCR1> bug 1022743
<ubot5`> Launchpad bug 1022743 in unity (Ubuntu) "Hardcoded Unity shortcuts create multiple Compiz problems" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1022743
 * bschaefer looks
<MCR1> the problem was that Unity takes over shortcuts, which Compiz already controls
<bschaefer> MCR1, nice. I never noticed that as I usually keep my shortcuts default haha
<bschaefer> MCR1, do you have a branch? If so we'll need some tests!
<MCR1> maybe you noticed the I don't know comments in the branch you have worked on
<MCR1> when you fixed the conflicts
<MCR1> the improve wording one
<bschaefer> yeah, I was just fixing the conflicts, I noticed some //FIXME conflicts blah blah
<MCR1> yeah, somebody did an unfinished job there, haha
<MCR1> which introduced bugs
<MCR1> because both, Unity and Compiz were watching for those keys...
<bschaefer> MCR1, does this just causes problem with the keyboard shortcut layout or actually causes usability issues?
<MCR1> usabilty also - no possibility to change shortcuts for example
<MCR1> if you change them they jump back currently
<bschaefer> oo I should have looked at the code more....yeah. Im surprised it makes the shortcuts there...
<MCR1> I guess it was not your fault
 * bschaefer just thought it was a nice pretty window
<MCR1> somebody was to lazy to search for all the Compiz equivalents, so they just got hardcoded
<bschaefer> and that it was 'pulling' the shortcuts from compiz, and if not then it was just hardcoded
<bschaefer> yeaah, well if you have a branch that would be an awesome fix :)
<MCR1> sure, I am working on it, but it will ofc conflict with yours ;)
<bschaefer> hmm yeah that stupid unity merger isn't working
<MCR1> maybe I should continue the work on improve-wording ?
<bschaefer> though I do like the unity merger it just seems to be always angry :(
<MCR1> and make it improve-wording-and-shortcuts ;)
<bschaefer> MCR1, you could do that and say its is a umm...
<bschaefer> one sec I forgot the name...
<bschaefer> MCR1, a Prerequisite Branch
<MCR1> the bad thing is that this was the task for the weekend, and now I fixed it already - haha
<bschaefer> when you do a merge proposal, and under extra options there is a Prerequisite Branch, put my branch under that so it has to be merged first before yours
<bschaefer> haha
<bschaefer> MCR1, no worries, I can take a look at it as well. It's only Friday 2pm here
<MCR1> bschaefer: yes, I mistakenly used that once already... ;)
<MCR1> USA ?
<bschaefer> MCR1, yup
<bschaefer> it gets lonely on Fridays around this time haha
<MCR1> hehe
<MCR1> ok, I'll start from your branch and re-fix and fix stuff there and then I submit the proposal with your branch as prerequisite, but it might take a while (I need a break now ;))
<bschaefer> MCR1, no worries ping me when it's ready for a review :)
<MCR1> ok, ql
<cjohnston> me4oslav: ping
<MCR1> bschaefer: Part One should be ready for review: https://code.launchpad.net/~mc-return/unity/unity.merge.fix-hardcoded-keys-part1/+merge/119204
<bschaefer> MCR1, 32	+ hints.push_back(std::shared_ptr<shortcut::AbstractHint>(new shortcut::MockHint(_("Switching"), "", "", _("Move the focus."), shortcut::HARDCODED_OPTION, _("Left & Right"))));
<bschaefer> what was done on that line?
<bschaefer> i can't see a change haha
<MCR1> bschaefer: foucs -> focus
<MCR1> typo
<bschaefer> MCR1, nice, im bad at finding those kind of typos haha
<MCR1> I am good at those -> they hurt my eyes
<bschaefer> MCR1, let me test it. Yeah I was staring at it intensively but still couldn't find it!
<MCR1> bschaefer: Unfortunately some of the shortcuts need more investigation, while others, which are Unity-only, need additional options in the unityshell plug-in.
<MCR1> bschaefer: Some simply ARE hardcoded, which is bad.
<bschaefer> MCR1, yeah...hmm but at lease it's slowly getting fixed...idk why they were hard coded
<MCR1> I think someone would have had to add additional code to the unityshell plug-in, but I have to investigate.
<bschaefer> MCR1, hmm im still finding it hard to believe this is were shortcuts get generated though...cause im pretty sure events go X11 -> Compiz -> Unity or X11 -> Nux -> unity
<MCR1> I think, that when you invent a new feature you do not think about the possibility of configuring it, you simply add the feature first and make it work with some default
<bschaefer> yeah
<bschaefer> well let me test this out!
<bschaefer> cause unity overrides compiz events (which is also a bad workaround...)
<bschaefer> sometimes
<MCR1> bschaefer: I cannot test the fix at the moment, but it makes sense for me, hopefully it works, but imho it should - or things are more complicated than needed
<bschaefer> MCR1, cause what I would think it does is use a Get...to Get the current shortcut so it can draw the correct one
<bschaefer> not set it, but if it also Sets it then that would be a problem...haha
<bschaefer> (also bad design if it Gets and Sets with 1 function call...)
<MCR1> bschaefer: Can you test it ? I am a bit excited...
<bschaefer> MCR1, yeah, i have to let it compile first :)
 * bschaefer should have merged it to my unity branch...
<MCR1> cool, thanks - I'll tell you in the meantime how to best test if it works...
<bschaefer> either way though, you're branch is good. As it fixes hard coded problems
<bschaefer> well im guessing to test it would be to change the shortcut option in CCSM with one of the ones you changed
<MCR1> to test it go to CCSM->General Options->Key Bindings and change the "Window Menu" key to something else than <Alt>space
<MCR1> bschaefer: yes, exactly - I just wanted to guide you along the way (many folks do not like CCSM it seems)
<MCR1> :)
<bschaefer> yeeah CCSM can cause 'problems'
<bschaefer> MCR1, /home/bschaefer/src/unity.merge.fix-hardcoded-keys-part1/shortcuts/StandaloneShortcuts.cpp:77:202: error: expected ‘)’ before ‘;’ token
<bschaefer> you forgot a ')' :)
<MCR1> ups
<MCR1> it is 0:29 here ;)
<bschaefer> no problem, I did that when I was fixing the conflict on all of them haha
<bschaefer> oo that is a bit late!
<MCR1> I will fix it in the branch
<bschaefer> MCR1, hmm I wonder if that was from my branch haha
<bschaefer> it couldn't be though as it was compiling...
<bschaefer> o well it's an easy fix :)
<MCR1> no, I think it was my fault during copypaste
<bschaefer> oo yeah, that'll happen. I don't like how we even generate all those shortcuts...
<bschaefer> I want to get it into a header in a const structure...
<MCR1> Compiz is great at shortcut handling imho
<bschaefer> yeah, compiz does shortcuts well...I just don't like:
<bschaefer> hints.push_back(std::shared_ptr<shortcut::AbstractHint>(new shortcut::MockHint(_("Menu Bar"), "", "", _("Reveals application menu."), shortcut::COMPIZ_KEY_OPTION, "unityshell", "show_hud")));
<bschaefer> 50 times...
<bschaefer> we should be able to loop over a structure that will do that haha
<bschaefer> plus we have duplication in unityshell.cpp and that Standalone one...
<MCR1> hehe
<MCR1> yes the duplication is stupid
<MCR1> pushed
<bschaefer> MCR1, yeah. Hmm you're branch didn't seem to fix it :(
<MCR1> noooooooooooooooooooo
<bschaefer> MCR1, I think this is a problem somewhere else, possibly in compiz or in unity.xml thingy hmm
<MCR1> then I have to dig further into the code - planned to find some time for that on the weekend...
<MCR1> thanks a lot for testing - does it still jump back to Alt+Space ?
<bschaefer> MCR1, you're branch is still good though. As we don't want that hardcoded stuff in there...
<bschaefer> yeah
<MCR1> grmmpf
<bschaefer> so you're branch will still get merged :)
<MCR1> but should be easy to find the problem... but not today
<bschaefer> yeah haha
<MCR1> ok, thx a lot for the help
<bschaefer> MCR1, np! Go get some sleep :)
<bschaefer> thanks for digging into that problem :)
<MCR1> yeah, I guess we will fix for 12.10 ;)
<MCR1> gn
<bschaefer> yup. good night!
#ubuntu-unity 2012-08-11
<nmarques> anyone can help with a build error on unity ?
<nmarques> http://fpaste.org/ITK6/
<bschaefer> nmarques, hello, if you'll need libgeis-dev
<nmarques> it is installed :/
<nmarques> 2.2.10
<nmarques> hmmz
<bschaefer> nmarques, and then compile nux
<bschaefer> with --enable-gesture
<bschaefer> with it's autogen
<nmarques> I'll update geis meanwhile
<nmarques> bschaefer, geis replaces utouch-geis correct ?
<bschaefer> nmarques, hmm im pretty sure it does
<nmarques> yeah
<nmarques> I just saw that the package in Ubuntu is utouch-geis still :)
<nmarques> I'll go this way, update to 2.2.11, rebuild nux and friends and then try again Unity
<nmarques> bschaefer, thx
<bschaefer> nmarques, cool, and yup that should do it
<MCR1> Trevinho, Mirv: Hi :) Can you help me find the commit, which introduced a configurable shortcut for the HUD ?
<Trevinho> MCR1: around http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity/trunk/revision/1737.8.3
<MCR1> Trevinho: Great. Thanks. I couldn't find it...
<Trevinho> MCR1: so main commit at http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity/trunk/revision/1900
 * MCR1 is looking
<MCR1> Trevinho: Do you maybe also know where the hardcoded shortcuts are stored ?
<MCR1> Trevinho: My problem is that after this fix: https://code.launchpad.net/~mc-return/unity/unity.merge.fix-hardcoded-keys-part1/+merge/119204
<MCR1> the shortcut still jumps back to Alt+Space if you change it via CCSM...
<MCR1> I do still not know why - the hardcoded shortcuts seem to be stored somewhere else (not only in unityshell.cpp and StandaloneShortcuts.cpp)
<MCR1> I guess they might even be stored somewhere outside the unity source ???
<Trevinho> MCR1: they're stored on unityshell.xml.in that generates a file in build/generated/unityshell_options.cpp
<Trevinho> MCR1: the option value however is saved also in the gconf schemas and on the meteadata compiz file (.xml file)
<MCR1> Trevinho: hmmm - that was my understanding also - but I did not know about the gconf schemas...
<Trevinho> MCR1: I think you can even change hints_.push_back(std::make_shared<shortcut::Hint>(menubar, "", _(" (Hold)"), _("Reveal the application menu."), shortcut::HARDCODED_OPTION, "Alt")); to unityshell show_hud option, isn't it?
<MCR1> Trevinho: No, because this is not for the HUD, but the application menu.
<Trevinho> MCR1: ah, right... sorry :/
<MCR1> Trevinho: I got it wrong first
<MCR1> also
<MCR1> hehe ;)
<MCR1> it gets confusing - all those different types of shortcuts
<MCR1> we really should clean up and make all of them controlled by the plug-in, none should be hardcoded - then all these problems with bindings would resolve themselves
<MCR1> Trevinho: brb
<MCR1> back
<MCR1> Trevinho: I really do not get it. :P "Super + Tab" for example - where is this shortcut defined in the first place ? It is nowhere to be found in unityshell.xml.in, but I cannot find it anywhere else either...
<MCR1> Trevinho: Maybe it is best to set the status of the current branch as "ready for review" and continue to work on part2 in a separate branch with this one as prerequisite ?
<MCR1> Trevinho: I found it: <default>&lt;Super&gt;Tab</default>
<MCR1> it is in unityshell.xml.in - seems some blindness got me
<MCR1> but Ctrl+Tab seems to be defined nowhere, grmpf
<kayo> unity have one way to capture screen like gnome-shell ctrl+shift+alt+r?
<CookieM_> tried win-like alt+prtsc?
<MCR1> kayo: just prtscrn
<kayo> sorry, when i say capture screen i mean record video
<MCR1> gtk-record-my-desktop package
<MCR1> or gtk-recordmydesktop
<kayo> ok
<popey> kayo, i'd recommend kazam over gtk-recordmydesktop
<kayo> popey, really much better ty
<popey> np
<nmarques> anyone can point me to the vendor patch applied on xorg-x11-proto that enables Unity to build ? (if it's possible to build without it even better)
#ubuntu-unity 2012-08-12
<nmarques> anyone can tell me if this patch is strictly necessary to build Unity (https://launchpadlibrarian.net/96625685/libxfixes_5.0-4ubuntu4.diff.gz) ?
<jokerdino> anyone wants to weigh in on bug #1035860
<ubot5`> Launchpad bug 1035860 in unity (Ubuntu) "Launcher tooltip should not appear when keyboard overlay is shown" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1035860
#ubuntu-unity 2013-08-05
<Saviq> veebers, since you've been taken away, shall we skip the sync until you can be back with us?
<Saviq> veebers, mzanetti unless you have something to update us on ↑?
<veebers> Saviq: sure, I intend to catch up with MacSlow  but other than that I have nothing really to share
<veebers> Saviq: I believe you'll already know that Francis has told me there is hardware coming/put aside for the CI tests (which should drastically improve speeds etc.)
<Saviq> veebers, for mediumtests?
<veebers> Saviq: Also, I recall mzanetti mention that he wouldn't be available for the meeting (as he's on vacation?)
<Saviq> veebers, right, he's away this week
<mhr3> Saviq, could we get the proper form factor from unity8? it's a simple call, but i'm not sure what to base it off on the shell side
<veebers> Saviq: yes, and maybe more? I'm going to catch up proper with Francis once he's back so will have more info then
<Saviq> veebers, ok cool
<tsdgeos> Saviq: fwiw mzanetti is on leave
<Saviq> tsdgeos, yeah, just noticed the sudden addition to the leave list ;)
<Saviq> mhr3, thing is, the shell doesn't know yet, either ;)
<Saviq> mhr3, what's your current usecase?
<mhr3> Saviq, home scope wants it, apps do, scopes will need it
<mhr3> as in scopes scope
<Saviq> mhr3, meaning phone vs. desktop?
<mhr3> yea
<Saviq> mhr3, let's just hardcode "phone" in unity8 for now
<mhr3> fine with me
<Saviq> mhr3, we did the same for indicators
<Saviq> mhr3, cool, you do or we do?
<mhr3> i will
<Saviq> mhr3, cheers
<tsdgeos> Saviq: do you know if gerry is back today or tomorrow?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, should be back today, afaik
<Saviq> tsdgeos, canonicaladmin says so, too
<tsdgeos> oki
 * tsdgeos wonders why suddenly 12px in firefox gives me a much smaller font than in the rest of the apps
<jamesh> sil2100: hi.  I had another look at the lucene++ compile problem and haven't been able to reproduce it.  I built a package into my PPA with just the ENABLE_STANDARD_ALLOCATOR=ON change without problem.
<sil2100> jamesh: hi! Ok, good point, maybe my system is broken - thanks for the pointer, what I will do is also push my version to a PPA, see if it builds and if yes, I'll push it for sponsoring :)
<sil2100> jamesh: so I guess we should have the new lucene++ this week
<jamesh> thanks
<mhr3> sil2100, we'll also need the media scanner
<mhr3> afterall lucene is great, but we need the thing that uses it :)
<sil2100> mhr3: could you e-mail me all the things we would need? Since you mentioned some patches that were needed there ;)
<sil2100> Or I misunderstood something
<mhr3> jamesh, could you? ^ you actually got it building :)
<jamesh> mhr3: I've included packaging updates in my MP for the media scanner.  I need to sort out licensing before we can release it to the archive though
<sil2100> jamesh: mhr3: ok guys, so if you could point me to all the branches in some e-mail I would be really grateful, as I am on holidays this week and only pop-up in the mornings ;)
<mhr3> jamesh, but it'll still need new-ing etc, sil2100 ^ can you look at it before the license issue is solved?
<sil2100> mhr3: where can I find it?
<mhr3> sil2100, jamesh will email you the branches :)
<sil2100> Neat
<jamesh> sil2100: https://code.launchpad.net/~jamesh/hollywood/saucy-fixes/+merge/178192 is what I've currently got
<sil2100> jamesh: thanks! Will look into that later today
<sil2100> See you around o/
<tsdgeos> hmmm
<tsdgeos> how do i connect to wifi now?
<tsdgeos> i just have a knob to enable/disable
<tsdgeos> but how do i seleect the newtork?
<tsdgeos> grrrr
<tsdgeos> the jenkins machines seem to be diyng as flies
<tsdgeos> https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/generic-mediumtests-runner-saucy/1596/console
<tsdgeos> who's our contact for that now?
<tsdgeos> mmrazik left, right? /me has vague memories
<didrocks> tsdgeos: fginther and people from his team
<tsdgeos> hmmm
<tsdgeos> is the background now black?¿
<greyback> tsdgeos: sounds like something has gone wrong for you
<tsdgeos> well something regarding the background was merged
<tsdgeos> r161
<greyback> ah I thought you meant your desktop background
<tsdgeos> but now is fine
<Saviq> tsdgeos, did your wifi work after all?
<tsdgeos> Saviq: yeah, i did reboot the phone and then it is working
<Cimi> dednick, ping :)
<dednick> Cimi: pong
 * tsdgeos is trying mzanetti's ofono's patch but can't get the pin lock screen at all
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: can I help... I have like 20 mins before jumping into the car
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: should the PIN thing appear when running with run_on_device or do i need to install it + reboot?
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: 1) SIM card pin is enabled?, did you reboot the phone after entering the SIM card?
<tsdgeos> 1) i guess, the Z10 asks for it
<tsdgeos> 2) no
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: rild apparently does not support hot-swapping SIM card
<dednick> larsu: ping
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: booo
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: yep
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: ok, let me reboot
<mzanetti> rsalveti: ^ :D
 * greyback is convinced phone battery is still being consumed while phone is "off"
<tsdgeos> greyback: well, you can adb shell to it (or at least i can) so most probably yeah :D
<mzanetti> huh? we can adb shell the phone when its off?
<mzanetti> that's scary
<tsdgeos> that or i did not find the proper way to shut it down :D
<tsdgeos> maybe it has to do with the devel/debug mode being enabled
<greyback> tsdgeos: I remove battery, and then put i back in
<mzanetti> greyback: ah...
<mzanetti> it boots when entering battery
<tsdgeos> greyback: well, i don't have a battery to remove, and to be honest that may well start it up, the z10 does when you do that
<mzanetti> greyback: press the power button for 4 secs and it should really power off
<greyback> mzanetti: wtf?!
<tsdgeos> which tbh i hate it
<dednick> mzanetti: sometimes it doesnt turn off. need to take battery out.
<greyback> that's retarded
<mzanetti> greyback: most phones do that
<mzanetti> greyback: not saying that I like it...
<greyback> doesn't make it right :)
<mzanetti> ack
<greyback> but explains my confusion
<dednick> greyback: you have galaxy nexus?
<greyback> dednick: yep
<dednick> greyback: mine does the same when plugged into usb
<Saviq> greyback, when you just pop the battery out and back in, shouldn't turn on
<mzanetti> dednick: in case the phone shouldn't shut down with 4 secs power button, pressing it for 8 secs should do an ACPI power off
<greyback> dednick: yep, that I noticed too. Which is ok
<Saviq> greyback, but indeed it does (to show the charging screen) when you connect to a charger
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: does it work now?
<greyback> Saviq: yep that's fair.
<Saviq> OTOH manta and mako seem to have a hard time of shutting down indeed (I can usually only get them to reboot)
<Cimi> dednick, can we have a little chat in some mins?
<dednick> Cimi: sure
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: on it, somehow run_on_device wanted to recompile everything
<greyback> LOL no wonder phone wouldn't start. I'd completely removed the battery :D
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: yessir, works now
<tsdgeos> greyback: lol
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: cool. make sure to read the description of the MR for the known issues.
<tsdgeos> and i can even call my landline!
<tsdgeos> which i obviosuly couldn't before becuase the sim was locked :D
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ofono/+bug/1206941
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1206941 in ofono (Ubuntu) "[ofono][rild] "Retries" property does not not work" [High,Confirmed]
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: if you're taking over this MR for this week, make sure to watch out for this being fixed
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: well, it'd be cool to get this in, someone was asking for it in the ubuntu-phone ml
<mzanetti> yep, seen that
<dednick> mzanetti: i'm having some trouble reproducing that wifi issue. it seems to be very flaky. different processes sometimes go into a cpu hungry state and stay there. Sometimes unity8, sometimes chewie and sometimes  wpa_supplicant. Going to continue looking today
<mzanetti> I'd love to see this in when I return next week. Even tough the small known issues it still has
<mzanetti> dednick: cool, thanks. Yeah, I agree its a tricky one. But its also a real blocker for dogfooding.
<mzanetti> dednick: maybe Saviq finds some time this week to help a bit on that one ;)
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: now go on vacation (and set yourself to away ;-))
<mzanetti> lol
<mzanetti> just waiting for the shower to be freed before taking one and then driving away
<greyback> have a good holiday!
<greyback> mzanetti: ^
<mzanetti> thanks greyback
<larsu> dednick: hey, how is it going?
<tsdgeos> hmmm
<tsdgeos> does make autopilot work for you guys?
<tsdgeos> i'm getting
<tsdgeos> make[2]: *** No rule to make target `CMakeFiles/install.dir/all', needed by `CMakeFiles/autopilot-shell.dir/all'.  Stop.
<dednick> larsu: howdy. good thanks. how was gaudec?
<larsu> dednick: great! (I'm still at it, but it's only hackfest from now on)
<dednick> larsu: ah. ok.
<dednick> larsu: we have 2 branches that need looking at to merge into the unitymenumodel code. Also we need to resolve this target+parameter_type discussion.
<larsu> dednick: did you get a chance to test my messaging menu branch?
<dednick> larsu: no, i fear i have been pulled onto a network problem with the client.
<larsu> dednick: yes, I saw the branches. I'll look at them aftre lunch
<larsu> dednick: no worries :)
<larsu> dednick: target+parameter_type?
<dednick> larsu: with ted last week. if target and parameter type dont match, we don't set the action state.
<dednick> larsu: if i'm remembering the terms correctly
<larsu> dednick: ya, and that's correct behavior. What should the state be set to when the types don't match?
<larsu> dednick: the fix there is to make the types match. I told ted that
<larsu> dednick: gotta run. bbl
<dednick> larsu: yeah. he seems reluctant. :)
<dednick> larsu: ok.
<tsdgeos> MacSlow: ping
<MacSlow> tsdgeos, poing
<tsdgeos> MacSlow: you've run autopilot tests in the pc lately?
<MacSlow> tsdgeos, well yes... but mostly only my notification-tests
<MacSlow> tsdgeos, what's the issue?
<tsdgeos> i can't get them to run
<tsdgeos> how do you run them?
<Cimi> Saviq, hey buddy
<Saviq> Cimi, ho
<Cimi> Saviq, so last week for the welcome wizard
<MacSlow> tsdgeos, cd unity8/tests/autopilot ; autopilot run <whatever.test>
<Cimi> Saviq, we released it would be great to share code between system settings, indicators, welcome wizard
<Saviq> Cimi, realized?
<MacSlow> tsdgeos, that's not working for you?
<tsdgeos> nope
<Cimi> Saviq, :P
<Cimi> Saviq, we could have a meeting after the standup
<Cimi> with web and nick
<Cimi> *seb
<MacSlow> tsdgeos, getting any error-output? Paste?
<Cimi> are you free?
<tsdgeos> MacSlow: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5950736/
<Saviq> Cimi, I got connection issues today, on 3G, not good for meetings, not gonna make standup, either
<Cimi> Saviq, ok
<Saviq> Cimi, can you schedule something for early tomorrow?
<Cimi> Saviq, sure
<MacSlow> tsdgeos, "MismatchError: None == None" :) hm
<Cimi> Saviq, I'll put the wizard on hold
<Cimi> Saviq, but create the project
<Cimi> Saviq, lp:ubuntu-welcome-wizard or lp:meet-ubuntu ?
<Saviq> Cimi, you got better people around you to answer that (assuming you're in the office) ;)
<Cimi> Saviq, nope :P
<Saviq> Cimi, u-w-w is more informative
<Saviq> Cimi, so maybe I'd go with that
<seb128> +1 for u-w-w
<Cimi> ok
<tsdgeos> MacSlow: whatthe, now it works :-S
<MacSlow> tsdgeos, ah... Murphy is playing games with you ;)
<nic-doffay> mzanetti, Saviq anyone else with ListView wisdom. Any idea how the click input is handled? I can't find anything in the docs, and I'm looking to trigger a signal when a delegate is clicked.
<Saviq> nic-doffay, there is not "clicked" signal in a ListView
<nic-doffay> Saviq, yeah I know that much.
<Saviq> nic-doffay, you need to put it *in* the delegate
<Saviq> nic-doffay, just use an AbstractButton or a MouseArea, depending on what makes sense
<nic-doffay> Saviq, I see the AbstractButton has a MouseArea, makes sense to use that in this situation. ta!
<xnox> Please merge https://code.launchpad.net/~jbicha/unity/adjust-to-ubiquity-desktop-rename/+merge/178152
<xnox> as otherwise, currently installer icon is missing from the launcher on live cds
<Cimi> Saviq, so far there's only the template of the qml files, needs the functionality
<Cimi> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu-welcome-wizard
<Saviq> Cimi, k
<Cimi> mzanetti, ping
<Saviq> Cimi, he's away
<Cimi> Saviq, ok
<Cimi> seb128, I think I need an help packaging ubuntu-settings.components
<seb128> Cimi, where need help means that you have questions or that you need somebody to package it for you?
<Cimi> seb128, the latte :P
<Cimi> like, sure you can do better than me in creating the deb
<Cimi> avoid time spent on fixing it :)
<seb128> didrocks, Mirv: ^
<Cimi> but I can give it a go if you want
<seb128> Cimi, no, that's fine, I agree there is no point making you waste time on packaging, let's the packagers sort that and you focus on your code
<didrocks> Cimi: agreed, can you point mirv to the source branches?
<Cimi> Mirv, lp:ubuntu-settings.components
<Cimi> ubuntu-settings-components
<didrocks> it's going to be only used by ubuntu-system-settings or anything else?
<Cimi> didrocks, indicators
<Cimi> too
<didrocks> Cimi: ok, so maybe those components needs to be part of the sdk stack?
<Cimi> didrocks, external to sdk though
<didrocks> Cimi: just an internal implementation, yeah
<Cimi> didrocks, they are more
<Cimi> complex...
<Cimi> sdk should have buttons and so
<Cimi> not complex widgets like those
<didrocks> ok, but I guess we can dive that into the sdk or indicator stack, we just need to ensure that the settings stack deps on that one
<didrocks> Mirv: FYI ^
<seb128> sdk seems it would make sense
<seb128> they are somewhat sdk components
<didrocks> (agreed)
<Mirv> ok, let's put that on the list
<Mirv> (doing)
<larsu> dednick: why are you exposing the action name? I'm trying to keep the changes to gtkmenutrackeritem minimal...
<dednick> larsu: we need it for autopilot tests.
<dednick> larsu: we need object names to be able to select the controls by their action name. (as we have no other handle to differentiate one control from anohter)
<larsu> dednick: hm, interesting. The menu item's label is not enough?
<larsu> dednick: ah, got it. Oh well, it doesn't hurt that much
<dednick> larsu: might not have a label
<larsu> dednick: right
<larsu> dednick: are you married to the updateState() name? We use change_state() and I prefer using the same terminology to not confuse people
<dednick> larsu: change_state is ok for me.
<dednick> mzanetti: think i may have found the problem with the cpu usage
<larsu> dednick: okay I'll change that. Thanks for the patch! I'll merge it right away
<dednick> larsu: cool. thanks
<dednick> mzanetti: looks like infinite animations may not always be ending when destroyed or stopped with "running" parameter.
<dednick> mzanetti: eg. the wifi "connectoin waiting" spinner in the network indicator.
<Saviq> dednick, http://qt-project.org/doc/qt-5.0/qtquick/qml-qtquick2-animation.html#alwaysRunToEnd-prop
<dednick> Saviq: By default, the alwaysRunToEnd property is not set.
<Saviq> dednick, yeah, so when you stop(), it will not complete
<Saviq> dednick, mzanetti is away, btw
<dednick> Saviq: yeah, just saw the holiday sheet
<Saviq> dednick, I might not have the details of what you're after with the animation, so might be talking crap here ;)
<dednick> Saviq: it seems to be continuing to issue redraws.
<dednick> Saviq: even if the control has been destroyed.
<Saviq> dednick, ah, sounds like a bug
<Saviq> dednick, you mean that if you destroy an animation, it still causes redraws?
<dednick> Saviq: that's what it looks like. still looking into it.
<dednick> Saviq: if i change it to non-infinate (eg 20 loops) it stops hammering the cpu
<Saviq> dednick, interesting
<dednick> Saviq: when you "running=false"
<dednick> Saviq: but only seems to happen "sometimes"
<Saviq> mterry, o/ thanks for jumping on the powerd thing
<Saviq> dednick, mhm, might be something doesn't get deleted for some reason
<dednick> Saviq: yeah, i'm looking into the qt code.
<tsdgeos> Saviq: we'll have tryCompare + msg in 5.2
<Saviq> tsdgeos, saw that ;)
<mhr3> Saviq, oh btw does this look reasonable? http://paste.ubuntu.com/5951318/
<tsdgeos> mhr3: he's not around (i think he lost his internet)
<mhr3> hopefully he'll get it once he's back
<tsdgeos> mhr3: but i think that goes a bit against the "resposive design" thing we try to avhice (which basically says you shouldn't care if it's a phone or not, only the screen size + perhipehals you have available)
<mhr3> tsdgeos, right and you don't have a way to distinguish those as of now
<Saviq> mhr3, I think we should use a Binding { } in ScopeView
<mhr3> Saviq, hm, maybe in that case you want to do it, i'm sure i'll get it wrong the first 5 times :P
<Saviq> mhr3, Binding { target: scope; property: "formFactor"; value: "phone" }
<mhr3> and then i won't update the mock scopes or something :)
<Saviq> mhr3, mock scopes use ScopeView.qml ;)
<mhr3> Saviq, better? http://paste.ubuntu.com/5951424/
<Saviq> mhr3, yup, looks good
<mhr3> ok, mping
<mhr3> https://code.launchpad.net/~mhr3/unity8/scopes-send-form-factor/+merge/178576
<MacSlow> dednick, ping
<dednick> MacSlow: pong
<Saviq> didrocks, where can I see the autopilot recordings again?
<didrocks> Saviq: http://10.97.0.1:8080/job/autopilot-saucy-daily_release/768/label=autopilot-ati/
<didrocks> see the artefacts -> results/autopilot/videos
<Saviq> didrocks, interesting...
<Saviq> didrocks, the most interesting thing is that it works on intel :D
<didrocks> welcome to the world of flackyness/different matchines :p
<didrocks> machines*
<Saviq> didrocks, yeah, thing is it fails to log in with a "password" password on ati, but not on intel ;)
<kgunn> Saviq: just kind of a heads up, fallout from iom wrt design...https://docs.google.com/a/canonical.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AoELdAtqKZMYdHZSZXhPQTVxNUNCc3FvcUtSWFgwRFE#gid=1
<kgunn> see "right edge"
<Saviq> kgunn, yeah, been in that mtg
<Saviq> didrocks, can I just trigger a rebuild of that failed job?
<Saviq> didrocks, to see how reproducible it is (locally - it isn't...)
<didrocks> Saviq: sure, let me do that quickly
<didrocks> Saviq: passed
<Saviq> didrocks, yeah, thought so, let's see if it's a single-time failure
<Saviq> didrocks, only idea I have is that one of the keys didn't actually get delivered to the application
<Saviq> or maybe in the wrong order
<didrocks> Saviq: let's see… from experience single-time comes back :)
<Saviq> didrocks, yeah, I know
<didrocks> Saviq: anyway, acked the packaging changes
<Saviq> didrocks, thanks
<didrocks> yw
<jbicha> could someone take a look at https://code.launchpad.net/~jbicha/unity/adjust-to-ubiquity-desktop-rename/+merge/178152
<kgunn> dednick: Cimi ...hey would both of you mind scrubbing this bp
<kgunn> https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/client-1303-unity-ui-panel
<kgunn> in terms of what's done & inprogress
<dednick> kgunn: sure
<kgunn> dednick: thanks much
<dednick> kgunn: the panel overview no longer exists. can i remove the item "Improve overview to support variable number of indicators"
<kgunn> absolutely...
<kgunn> dednick: if its overcome by events
<kgunn> feel free to make is sane
<dednick> laptop cpu = sticky molten mess.
 * greyback eod
#ubuntu-unity 2013-08-06
<tsdgeos> is autonalding not running for unity-mir ?
<tsdgeos> anyone for this simple improvement? https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/unity8/lvwph_culling_off_by_one/+merge/178689
<Wellark> hi guys!
<Cimi> Saviq, hey dude, did you fix the connection?
<tsdgeos> greyback: is autonalding not running for unity-mir ?
<greyback> tsdgeos: not yet no
<tsdgeos> ah ok
<tsdgeos> greyback: i thought it was and was wondering why https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/unity-mir/improve_input_area_handling hadn't been merged :D
<greyback> tsdgeos: ah damn, I thought I pushed it
<tsdgeos> maybe you did
<greyback> no I didn't
<tsdgeos> and you did not mark it as merged
<greyback> LP detects if it is merged. I've never marked a MR as "Merged" myself
<greyback> tsdgeos: landed now, sorry for the delay
<tsdgeos> ah
<tsdgeos> meh
<tsdgeos> what's up with the autopilot tests :-/
<tsdgeos> change one line in LVWPH get all the autopilot tests that don't use LVWPH at all to fail
<tsdgeos> :'-(
<greyback> not good. Maybe some state not being reset?
<tsdgeos> not sure
<tsdgeos> MacSlow: you were complaining your autopilot stuff regressed too, right?
<MacSlow> tsdgeos, yep...
<MacSlow> tsdgeos, seems like a timing issue
<MacSlow> I guess
<MacSlow> tsdgeos, have a look at my last comments https://code.launchpad.net/~macslow/unity8/notification-autopilot-tests-dbus/+merge/177780
<tsdgeos> oh it's a different issue than with me
<tsdgeos> i had all the tests failing
<MacSlow> tsdgeos, I'm not chasing that down as I need to focus on the extended snap-decision with unitymenumodel
<Saviq> MacSlow, I just restarted CI for that MP
<MacSlow> Saviq, ok.. *fingers.crossed* :)
<greyback> anyone else get crash when running the qml tests? In MockLauncherModel deconstructor?
<tsdgeos> qmluitests?
<tsdgeos> or?
<greyback> tsdgeos: qmluitests yes
<tsdgeos> greyback: hmmm, any particular make testFoo i should run to see if it works?
<greyback> tsdgeos: nothing special, I just ran "make qmltests" from inside the builddir
<tsdgeos> seem to work here
<tsdgeos> lunch, i'll check more carefully later
<greyback> back in a bit, need to log out/in
<Saviq> MacSlow, looks like the failing test is indeed autopilot's / introspection acting up
<Saviq> Cimi, just found your ping in my history - yeah, conn is fine now
<MacSlow> Saviq, *sigh* yeah... I'm not chasing that as I'm busy with getting the SimpleAction stuff working in my proof-of-concept "extended snap-decision"
<Saviq> MacSlow, yeah, I will take care of it
<MacSlow> Saviq, thanks for looking into it
 * Saviq is melting..
<greyback> Saviq: come to Ireland! It's a far more productive 18 degrees here
<Saviq> greyback, good, you're at the top of your abilities, then! ;P
 * Saviq is definitely not
<tsdgeos> greyback: actually yes, segfaults
<greyback> Saviq: after my holiday, you'd expect that, yeah... :)
<tsdgeos> make testShell
<tsdgeos> boom
<greyback> tsdgeos: ok, it's not just me. deleteLater() being called on something that's already deleted?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, on exit?
<tsdgeos> Saviq: yep
<Saviq> tsdgeos, yeah, got the same
<Saviq> core is useless
<Saviq> lol /me got his background in unity8 all of a sudden :D
<tsdgeos> ahhh
<tsdgeos> millions of Conditional jump or move depends on uninitialised value(s)
<tsdgeos> in valgirnd
<Saviq> tsdgeos, looks like one of the mock plugins, though? as the real unity8 doesn't crash
<tsdgeos> the warnings are DDA
<tsdgeos> nothing big i guess
<tsdgeos> not related to the crash
<tsdgeos> :-(
 * tsdgeos can't unlock the greeter when running on valgrind
<tsdgeos> something is probably "too slow"
<tsdgeos> Saviq: greyback: same bt? http://paste.ubuntu.com/5954939/
<Saviq> tsdgeos, mine was ??
<Saviq> tsdgeos, all over
<tsdgeos> ah :D
<greyback> tsdgeos: yep
<tsdgeos> i'm trying to get one with my self compiled one
<tsdgeos> it's a bit harder since i need to coherce it to get the ubuntu.components
<Saviq> tsdgeos, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5954944/ ;)
<tsdgeos> :D
<tsdgeos> ah, it's not the components
<tsdgeos> it's that LVWWPH is compiled with the other qt and doesn't find the symbols :-/
<Cimi> Saviq, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/+bug/1208833
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1208833 in Ubuntu UI Toolkit "popover triangle is misplaced" [Undecided,New]
<Saviq> Cimi, thanks
<Cimi> my internet here is super unreliable
<Saviq> Cimi, confirmed
<kgunn> greyback: could you shoot the link you shared yesterday about the upstart monitoring ? (pseudo code i think)
<tsdgeos> Saviq: greyback: all: quick one for the uninitialzd values https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/unity8/fixuninitializedvalues/+merge/178748
<mhr3> Saviq, is there any way we could start using real apps scope but have the shell still provide the running apps?
<Saviq> mhr3, sure, we're doing that already
<mhr3> since i think it'll take a bit longer while the mir appmanager bits are there?
<mhr3> Saviq, well... yes, but it's a mess now :)
<Saviq> mhr3, not sure how we could un-mess it, though
<Saviq> mhr3, one thing we could do, is add a means to supply an "override" to Categories
<mhr3> exactly what i was thinking :)
<Saviq> mhr3, yeah, that'd definitely be cleaner
<Saviq> mhr3, should be easy - just tell Categories that for index x use y as results model
<Saviq> mhr3, I'm all for that
<mhr3> i just really really want us to start using real scopes, there's always something that's missing to take the leap
<mhr3> and this would be really nice
<Saviq> mhr3, we could use the same for Home
<Saviq> mhr3, +1
<mhr3> now, who'll do that? my qmlfu isn't on that level :P
<greyback> kgunn: this what you mean: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ted/upstart-app-launch/libupstart-flesh/view/head:/libupstart-app-launch/upstart-app-launch.h
<kgunn> greyback: ah...that's the one
<greyback> kgunn: that's the proposed API for tedg's upstart library, which will do the hard work for shell in launching, quitting, and monitoring apps
<kgunn> greyback: got it...we call those from shell...and rest is tedg magic
<kgunn> ?
<greyback> kgunn: exactamundo
 * tedg breaks out his wand
<kgunn> tedg: any guesses as to when that might land ?
<tedg> Really Upstart does the heavy lifting of tracking processes, etc.
<kgunn> ...workin' on our app life cycle story
<tedg> kgunn, Uhm, Colin sent me an e-mail that the click stuff I needed should be in this morning.
<tedg> I think the biggest thing we're waiting on is the MIR for Click.
<tedg> Though I need to update to a couple changes he made.
<tedg> So, I guess the question is more: when do you need it?  If it's soon, we can push those things.  If not, they'll probably happen naturally this week.
<mhr3> Saviq, wait, did you mean to have that override in the unity plugin's Categories class itself?
<Saviq> mhr3, yeah, that's where getResults is, and creates the DeeFilterModel, right?
<mhr3> indeed
<Saviq> mhr3, so instead of creating the DeeFilterModel, it'd return a model provided
<mhr3> hmm... why not
<mhr3> thx, i'll try that then
<greyback> tsdgeos: we've switched to Qt5.1 in CI, right?
<tsdgeos> hmmm
<tsdgeos> no?
<Saviq> greyback, no
<greyback> Saviq: ok
<Saviq> greyback, we'll only switch when 5.1.1's ready
<Saviq> greyback, at least that's the plan now
<greyback> Saviq: good to know, thanks
<Saviq> greyback, lp:~unity-team/unity8/unity8-integrate-mir-obsolete - can be deleted?
<greyback> Saviq: yep
<Saviq> Wellark, lp:~kaijanmaki/unity8/launcher-backend - is this branch active?
<tsdgeos> Saviq: so we have in real repos all that was in unity next?
<tsdgeos> and all if it is daily released?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, yes, unity8 is in distro now
<Saviq> tsdgeos, so are all our dependencies
<Saviq> mterry, lp:~mterry/unity8/unity8-mir-update - is this branch active?
<tsdgeos> Saviq: yeah i know somehow unity8 installed itself here (or maybe i did)
<Saviq> ;)
<tsdgeos> Saviq: cool we can kill the ppa then, i'll approve your branch
<Saviq> pstolowski, lp:~stolowski/unity8/rating-filter - can you delete this branch if inactive?
<mterry> Saviq, let me see...  I don't remember that branch name
<Saviq> mterry, it's ~mterry ;)
<mterry> Saviq, I've been framed!
<kgunn> tedg: sorry, got distracted...actually we would love that support asap if its as easy as asking for it
<kgunn> tedg: we were kind of shooting for being in touch trunk by next week
<mterry> Saviq, oh...  that was for testing an update of the unity8-mir branch from trunk.  It's not active
<Saviq> mterry, delete then, please
<tedg> kgunn, Okay, and trunk means in distro now, right?
<tedg> So we need to solve the MIR issue as well by then.
<kgunn> tedg: yeah
<pstolowski> Saviq: ok, done
<Saviq> pstolowski, cheers
<tedg> kgunn, I'll ping Colin on that one again, I think that's the long pole here.  I know it's on his TODO list, but I'm not sure where exactly.
<kgunn> tedg: cool....let me know it helps if i whine :)
<tedg> kgunn, wine always helps ;-)
<kgunn> tedg: what's kinda the best guess on all that concluding & the interface being available....
<tedg> kgunn, I'm thinking end of this week.
 * kgunn prefers reality :)
<kgunn> tedg: thanks and thanks for chasing Colin
<kgunn> greyback: ^
<tedg> It's mostly ironing out details at this point.  There's no significant work left.
<greyback> kgunn: noted, thanks
<Wellark> Saviq: yes, it is
<Saviq> Wellark, ok thanks, just doing some housekeeping :)
<Wellark> tedg: hi! I need to talk with you later today :)
 * Saviq lost gtk-window-decorator again
<Saviq> grr since when restarting the window manager results in apps being killed? :|
<Saviq> yikes my prompt is colorful
<tedg> Wellark, Ah, cool.  What's up?
<Wellark> tedg: hud bug :)
<tedg> Wellark, IMPOSSIBLE!
<Wellark> we are probably missing a couple of source_changed() somewhere :9
<tedg> Hmm, okay.
<tedg> bregma, Did you guys ever get to look in switching to libhud-client?  What was the conclusion there?
<Wellark> and also I'm not sure if I fixed (can't remember really..) the problem with queries becoming broken when hud quits
<Saviq> kgunn, ping
<kgunn> Saviq: pong-ish
<tedg> dednick, Were you able to find the Upstart signal for indicators starting code?  I don't remember where we left that.
<dednick> tedg: i havent had chance to look into it
<dednick> tedg: i don't even know if there ever was a trigger on phablet. none of the indicators used upstart.
<tedg> dednick, There's no trigger needed really.  You can just emit random events even if no one is listening.
<dednick> tedg: sure, but you need to emit it from somewhere.
<tedg> dednick, We now have libupstart, so it'd probably make more sense to use that.  Let me do a quick patch there.
<dednick> tedg: ok
<bregma> tedg, we have neither the expertise nor the time to do that work
<bregma> we're overloaded as it is
<Saviq> hmm Cimi, something's wrong with the background - see https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/generic-mediumtests-runner-saucy/1641/?#showFailuresLink
<Saviq> Cimi, all the videos show black background
<Saviq> Cimi, and no of the tests pass 'cause the greeter waits for the image to be ready before treating itself as ready
<Saviq> *none
<Saviq> Cimi, there's been a bunch like that already
<tedg> bregma, okay, do you think it'll be possible for 14.04?  I'd really like to drop the legacy interface for the LTS.
<bregma> tedg, hard to say, depends on how many more of my guys get stolen for other projects
<bregma> we always welcome merge proposals
<dednick> Saviq: indicator listview delegates arent getting notified to delete themselves (deleteLater is being lost). :/
<dednick> they are getting their Component.onDestroy called, but no delete. weird.
<tedg> bregma, heh, yes.  Let's discuss at UDS.  I'd really like it to make the list.
<Saviq> dednick, interesting
<tedg> Perhaps I can convince olli_ to not let your guys get stolen :-)
<Saviq> Cimi, yeah, the background fallback isn't working
<dednick> #boredofbuildingqt5source
<Saviq> Cimi, with http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5955258/ testShell shouldn't pass, why does it?
<tedg> greyback, kgunn, FYI: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/click/+bug/1208800
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1208800 in click (Ubuntu) "[MIR] click" [Undecided,New]
<tsdgeos> dednick: get moar cores!
<tsdgeos> dednick: anything i can try for you?
<tsdgeos> i've the stable branch compiled here
<dednick> tsdgeos: thanks, but it's something pretty specific i'm trying to debug.
<Saviq> Cimi, bug #1208868 is Critical for you
<dednick> tsdgeos: my laptop melts is i use 4 cores...
<ubot5> bug 1208868 in Unity 8 "Background fallback isn't working" [Critical,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1208868
<tsdgeos> dednick: :-/
 * tsdgeos copiles with -j10
<tsdgeos> gets a bit hot sometimes but never has rebooted or anything
 * dednick has evny
<tsdgeos> dednick: what are you building stable branch or?
<dednick> libqt5core5
<tsdgeos> from our packages? or from git?
<dednick> tsdgeos: packages
<tsdgeos> ah, ok
<tsdgeos> i'd suggest you to try 5.1, everything is much better in there :D
<bregma> didrocks, our automated C-I merge is not working due to armhf issues, do you think https://code.launchpad.net/~jbicha/ubiquity/rename-gtk-desktop/+merge/178149 is OK for a manual merge?
<dednick> tsdgeos: yeah, i was considering that.
<didrocks> bregma: if it's ubiquity, ask xnox, but the change looks fine
<seb128> bregma, how is a manual merge going to help you?
<seb128> bregma, the package is going to fail to build in the archive anyway
<seb128> bregma, rsalveti is working on fixing libhybris so hopefully we get stuff back in shape by eod
 * xnox agrees with seb128. arhf FTBFS, will get manual merge stuck in saucy-proposed, and CD are only built from release pocket.
<bregma> ah, right, I was thinking the armhf fail was because of moving to the new hardware (the timing was the same), my mind is just catching up with my brain
<bregma> sorry for the noise, I'll go back to sleep
<seb128> xnox, next time ship a compat symlink the time for users to be ported
<seb128> xnox, you can still do that today btw
<xnox> seb128: meh, it's once in a lifetime change =)
<Wellark> whee.. I just installed saucy on my brand new Dell XPS13 just to see compiz crash on the first boot ;(
<Wellark> oh, wait what.. apport tells me that I have old packages installed even though the installer was supposed to do an update..
<Saviq> greyback, tsdgeos https://code.launchpad.net/~saviq/unity8/revert-background/+merge/178782 please
<Saviq> Cimi, reverting background, there's work still to be done there
<tsdgeos> Saviq: waiting for launchpad to catch up :D
<Saviq> tsdgeos, yeah, and upstream merger, I'd imagine
<tsdgeos> that too :D
<Saviq> tsdgeos, but you can easily test locally
<Saviq> tsdgeos, just set your background in dconf-editor (org.gnome.desktop.background) to something invalid (like an empty string)
<Saviq> tsdgeos, ap tests will fail
<Saviq> tsdgeos, there's a few other bugs around that that I'm filing right now
 * seb128 shakes fist at Saviq
<Saviq> seb128, ;)
<seb128> :p
<tsdgeos> Saviq: you mean picture-uri in there?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, yes
<tsdgeos> Saviq: big question is, if that's upsetting autopilot how did it get merged? :S
<Saviq> tsdgeos, indeed
<greyback> tsdgeos: Saviq: tests passing here, so I'm ok to revert
<tsdgeos> +1
<nic-doffay> Saviq, having problems creating an animation in a list delegate. "cannot apply object to list". Any suggested workarounds?
<nic-doffay> mzanetti, ^
<Saviq> nic-doffay, mzanetti is away
<Saviq> nic-doffay, what do you mean "create an animation in a list delegate"?
<nic-doffay> Saviq, eg https://pastebin.canonical.com/95503/
<Saviq> nic-doffay, nothing wrong with that, I don't think your error is related to the animation
<Saviq> nic-doffay, your problem relates to the fact that ListItem.Standard can't have children
<nic-doffay> Saviq, it can't have children?
<nic-doffay> Children existed before this animation.
<nic-doffay> And do now?
<Saviq> nic-doffay, just use "data: [ UbuntuNumberAnimation { } ]"
<Saviq> nic-doffay, otherwise it tries to assign a non-visual object to children of ListItem.Standard and fails
<Saviq> nic-doffay, see http://qt-project.org/doc/qt-5.0/qtquick/qml-qtquick2-item.html#data-prop
<Saviq> nic-doffay, hmm or wait, that might break things
<Saviq> nic-doffay, it might be a bug in the SDK, though
<Saviq> nic-doffay, ah! bug #1190509
<ubot5> bug 1190509 in Ubuntu UI Toolkit "[ListItems] Default property being "children" brings some inconvenience" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1190509
<nic-doffay> Saviq, ah
<nic-doffay> Saviq, how do I then access the animation to start it from resources?
 * tsdgeos waves until tomorrow
<Saviq> nic-doffay, id: whatever, the usual
<nic-doffay> Saviq, doesn't seem to be working.
<nic-doffay> Saviq, will do more digging thanks for the help with the resources though.
<Cimi> Saviq, I was on holiday this afternoon but got time to look at it now...
<Saviq> Cimi, don't, we've reverted - you'll look into it tomorrow
<Cimi> Saviq, ok tomo morning
<Saviq> nic-doffay, it might be a side-effect of the fact that "resources" are slightly special
<Saviq> nic-doffay, another way would be to go "property NumberAnimation: UbuntuNumberAnimation { }"
 * greyback eod
#ubuntu-unity 2013-08-07
<Cimi> mzanetti, ping
<Cimi> ah ok he's on holiday
<Saviq> mhr3, we need to re-search when form_factor changes
<Saviq> mhr3, with the branch you posted, the binding isn't setting the form factor early enough - the initial, empty search is already sent out
<mhr3> Saviq, makes sense, will add it to my category override branch, k?
<Saviq> mhr3, yeah
<mhr3> Saviq, although it kinda sucks
<Saviq> mhr3, I know
<Saviq> mhr3, but I've no idea how to make it better
<Saviq> mhr3, other than hardcoding it "lower" in the stack - which sucks more
<mhr3> could make the first search a bit more delayed i guess
<mhr3> s/a bit more//
<Cimi> Saviq, how do I test the failing autopilot?
<Saviq> Cimi, the small branch I just posted
<Saviq> ?
<Cimi> Saviq, the diff?
<Saviq> Cimi, no idea what you mean ;)
<Cimi> Saviq, I meant, I want to make autopilot to fail with my branch
<Cimi> Saviq, so I know when I fix it :)
<Saviq> Cimi, just write the test that fails
<Cimi> Saviq, test shouldn't fail, should revert to default bg
<Saviq> Cimi, ah that's what you mean
<Cimi> so i need to test if it reverts
<Saviq> Cimi, just write more tests for the background
<Cimi> I think autopilot fails because doesn't have gsettings or so
<Cimi> I had this concern, the piece of coe in shell.qml was written by michael
<Saviq> Cimi, no, it fails because there are no wallpapers installed in jenkins
<Cimi> because my original code was much longer
<Cimi> and we were discussing about this possible failure
<Cimi> here we go
<Saviq> Cimi, there's at least two more tests that need to be added
<Cimi> I wonder why CI merged it in the first place :\
<Saviq> Cimi, yeah, that's weird
<Saviq> Cimi, 1) that it reverts back to the default on failure
<Saviq> Cimi, 2) that it doesn't reset the GSettings value
<Saviq> Cimi, as looking at the code I believe 2) isn't correct either
<Saviq> Cimi, add those two tests in tst_Shell.qml
<Saviq> Cimi, and you'll know whether it's working or not
<Cimi> ok
<Saviq> Cimi, then we can test with ap
<Saviq> mhr3, could you include the "re-search onFormFactorChanged" with the scopes-send-form-factor branch instead?
<Saviq> mhr3, and drop the Timer from ScopeView.qml, too - it doesn't do anything
<mhr3> Saviq, ok
<Saviq> mhr3, we can make "phone" the default form factor for now
<Saviq> mhr3, and later we'll know early on start, too
<Saviq> mhr3, as in, m_formFactor("phone") in Scope::Scope()
<mhr3> right
<Saviq> instead of the Binding { }
<Saviq> mhr3, but still we should re-search onFormFactorChanged, probably
<Saviq> dednick, a medium-priority bug #1207269 for you
<ubot5> bug 1207269 in Unity 8 "Indicator animation slow with Qt 5.1" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1207269
<Saviq> dednick, also https://code.launchpad.net/~saviq/unity8/reenable-battery-drag-test/+merge/178911
<Saviq> dednick, one thing about ↑ is that on Manta it took quite a long time to complete the swiping test (it would drag it down to 0)
<Saviq> dednick, so we might want to fix that as part of the merge
<dednick> Saviq: hm. ok, i havent tried 5.1 yet. just downloaded yesterday
<nic-doffay> Saviq, give me a shout when you have a moment.
<dednick> Saviq: will try get to it today
<Saviq> dednick, 5.1 meaning Qt 5.1
<Saviq> dednick, it's not in any image
<Saviq> dednick, it's in ppa:canonical-qt5-edgers/qt5-beta-proper
<Saviq> dednick, so it's really preparation work
<Saviq> dednick, and as mentioned - medium priority
<Saviq> nic-doffay, SHOUT!
<dednick> Saviq: ah, didnt realise we had a ppa for 5.1. i d/led from website
<nic-doffay> Saviq, so I got a new brief from design for this option selector. The animations are more complicated. It's going to need a lot of redoing. Does it make sense to at this point?
<Saviq> nic-doffay, is there anything I can see?
<nic-doffay> Saviq, yeah let me forward you a mail.
<Saviq> thanks
<nic-doffay> Some are easily accomplished early on the timeline. But others are more complicated. It would require procedural animations triggering each other upon completion instead of just simple state changes/transitions.
<nic-doffay> Saviq, ^
<Saviq> nic-doffay, transitions can have SequentialAnimations in them
<Saviq> nic-doffay, so that's not necessarily difficult
<Saviq> nic-doffay, but let me see what you got
<nic-doffay> Saviq, that does help!
<nic-doffay> Saviq, sent.
<Saviq> nic-doffay, thanks
<Saviq> nic-doffay, it looks fine - not complicated that much
<mhr3> Saviq, hmm, there's something really odd, unity sends two Search()es on startup, the first one has the form-factor, the second doesn't... will try to fix that and then the Binding should be good enough
<nic-doffay> Saviq, would you just recommend SequentialAnimations in transitions to accomplish that?
<Saviq> mhr3, see if the Timer isn't causing that
<Saviq> nic-doffay, only thing I'm afraid of is the "catching-up" of the selected items when the list contracts
<Saviq> nic-doffay, as we've seen that if you select Option 4, it wouldn't always remain on screen
<nic-doffay> Saviq, yeah that's what I was most concerned about myself.
<Saviq> nic-doffay, but we can treat that as a bug for the time being
<Saviq> nic-doffay, the rest should be easily achievable
<nic-doffay> Saviq, the main thing I was wondering how to achieve with transitions was the fade out tick completely then fade in chevron etc.
<Saviq> nic-doffay, yeah, SequentialAnimation
<Saviq> nic-doffay, it should be a single image, even
<Saviq> nic-doffay, just SequentialAnimation { UbuntuNumberAnimation { fade_out }; PropertyAction { change_source }; UbuntuNumberAnimation { fade_in } } or similar
<nic-doffay> Saviq, yep I get that part but in the state you can only set a to: and from:
<Saviq> nic-doffay, http://qt-project.org/doc/qt-5.0/qtquick/qtquick-statesanimations-animations.html#transitions-during-state-changes
<Saviq> nic-doffay, it will be a little bit more complicated, as you need to "propagate" the state to the delegates
<nic-doffay> Saviq, I've implemented that already.
<Saviq> nic-doffay, just run for it, you'll manage
<Saviq> nic-doffay, and if you have any issues in particular, ask
<Saviq> nic-doffay, but it's doable relatively easily
<Saviq> nic-doffay, you're overthinking it ;)
<nic-doffay> Saviq, it's mainly that fade in/fade out I was wondering about.
<Saviq> nic-doffay, ok cool
<Saviq> nic-doffay, I'd probably just have a single SequentialAnimation that would be triggered onIconSourceChanged
<dednick> anyone know much about qt event loops?
<Saviq> nic-doffay, that would just take all your cases into account
<Saviq> tsdgeos, your cue ↑↑ ;)
<Saviq> nic-doffay, it's a sort of CrossFadeImage, really
<Saviq> nic-doffay, so think if we couldn't use that - adding the possibility for it to be sequential and not parallel
<tsdgeos> dednick: some, what's up?
<dednick> tsdgeos: :) specifically related to the loopLevel. would a loop level 2 be a eventLoop inside loop level 1?
<tsdgeos> dednick: i'd say so, es
<tsdgeos> es -> yes
<dednick> tsdgeos: i'm actually wondering if you know the event loop "structure" of a running app? where gui events come in vs glib events.
<tsdgeos> i used to, but it's one of the things you forget easily :D I'd say "there's probably not a but in the event handling" but i found a bug there a few years ago so i won't say it
<tsdgeos> let me try to refresh my memory
<tsdgeos> s/found/fixed
<tsdgeos> it was 4.x times too, may have changed a bit since then
<dednick> tsdgeos: it relates to a problem i'm seeing with dbus signals generating qt events not being processed.
<tsdgeos> dednick: so you have a dbus object that doesn't recive its signal?
<tsdgeos> or?
<dednick> tsdgeos: a dbus signal is causing the deletion of an object through a listview, but the deleteLater issued by the listview for the delegate is never actually actioned because the loopLevels dont match what is expected.
<LCID_Fire> I see my application icon/name correctly in dash, but when I open it, it does not show up in the taskbar.
<LCID_Fire> Hover on tasks gives me "untitled window"
<LCID_Fire> where does it read these settings from?`
<tsdgeos> dednick: wow
<nic-doffay> Saviq, this is how I'm currently attempting it. https://pastebin.canonical.com/95553/
<nic-doffay> The main thing I'm wondering about is how to set opacity via the state to properly work during the transition.
<nic-doffay> (obviously needs some amendments to match the brief still)
<nic-doffay> This is regarding only the image.
<nic-doffay> on the right
<dednick> tsdgeos: yeah, it's really weird. i'm not really sure what's going on.
<dednick> tsdgeos: if i change the connection between dbus and qt to Qt::QueuedConnection, it works.
<dednick> tsdgeos: but i'm trying to understand why :)
<tsdgeos> dednick: change it where?
<dednick> the dbus signal handler sends an invokeMethod to qt. I changed that to use QueuedConnection
<dednick> tsdgeos: it's not dbus directly. it's gmenumodel
<Saviq> nic-doffay, yeah, that looks too complicated to be in all of the delegates
<tsdgeos> dednick: ah, ok
<Saviq> nic-doffay, I'd look into CrossFadeImage to see how usefult it'd be (I imagine it'd be simple to make it sequential instead of parallel)
<dednick> tsdgeos: i guess maybe dbus signals are processed on a lower loop level than the ui runs?
<tsdgeos> should not
<dednick> tsdgeos: being glib
<nic-doffay> Saviq, that method didn't work anyway.
<tsdgeos> dednick: but may be
<nic-doffay> What was confusing me was how to change the state between chevron and tick and fade in /out.
<tsdgeos> to be honest without having some time to devote to it i'm mostly guessing :D
<nic-doffay> But I'll look into CrossFadeImage.
<tsdgeos> and it seems you've already put that time on it
<Saviq> nic-doffay, just look at the expanded property of the OptionSelector in the delegates
<Saviq> nic-doffay, and change the image accordingly
<dednick> tsdgeos: i have absolutely no idea about the levels. :) i was just guessing myself. maybe i'll take a look into that now.
<tsdgeos> dednick: levels is just a loop inside a loop
<tsdgeos> question is, why we have a loop of level 2
<Saviq> nic-doffay, if needed, some additional booleans (to cater for the pause from the brief) might be needed
<Saviq> nic-doffay, again, you'll get there
<tsdgeos> that's evil and we should never have loops inside loops if possible
<dednick> tsdgeos: ahha. qt loves loops in loops.
<tsdgeos> dednick: hmmm, not really
<dednick> tsdgeos: that's how modal dialogs work isnt it?
<tsdgeos> they are heavly discouraged
<dednick> tsdgeos: used to be anyway
<nic-doffay> Saviq, where can I find info on CrossFadeImage?
<Saviq> nic-doffay, http://developer.ubuntu.com/api/ubuntu-12.10/qml/mobile/qml-crossfadeimage.html
<Cimi> Saviq, why 12.10 and not 13.10?
<Saviq> Cimi, that's just where they are
<Saviq> Cimi, no more reasons
<Cimi> yeah but it's confusing :P
<Cimi> I was wondering that the other day
<tsdgeos> Saviq: greyback: all: can you guys have a look at https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/unity8/category-expansion/+merge/178726 ? I'm not really happy how i'm "exporting" the expandable/filtered status so that the header can show the correct image, but can't think of any other way at the moment
<Saviq> tsdgeos, will do
<greyback> tsdgeos: sure, once I'm done with your other MR
<Cimi> Saviq, I'll keep working on the bug tonight, I have afternoon off (too blody hot here to work)… I started doing tests and now I am thinking how to fix the code
<Saviq> Cimi, cool, tests failing?
<nic-doffay> Saviq, I've managed to get something similar. My methods drastically differed though.
<nic-doffay> I did use the CrossFadeImage though.
<nic-doffay> It handled a lot of what I was wondering about.
<Saviq> nic-doffay, so you're probably unsetting its source and setting it again later?
<Saviq> nic-doffay, so that it fades out and back in?
<nic-doffay> Saviq, yeah.
<Saviq> nic-doffay, yeah, would be better to just build a "sequential" mode into it
<Saviq> nic-doffay, so that when you set the new source you're done with it
<Saviq> nic-doffay, and it would internally fade the image out, replace the source, fade it in again
<nic-doffay> Saviq, next step is to handle the ShaderEffect I had applied to the image.
<nic-doffay> the one which colours the component.
<nic-doffay> It's a bit more complicated with CrossFadeImage.
<Saviq> tsdgeos, instead of the toggleCollapse on all of the delegates, maybe would be easier to just change the delegates' state if (expandedIndex == index)?
<Saviq> nic-doffay, do we actually need to color it?
<Saviq> nic-doffay, we probably do, for theming, yeah
<nic-doffay> Saviq, yeah def.
<nic-doffay> Saviq, and it's better colouring it with a shader then having more assets.
<Saviq> nic-doffay, yeah yeah, thing is that Icon { } handles it internally
<Saviq> nic-doffay, maybe we should have a CrossFadeIcon that would use Icon { }s instead of Image { }s
<tsdgeos> Saviq: not sure if i understand that
<Saviq> tsdgeos, you have toggleCollapse() on the delegate
<tsdgeos> yes
<tsdgeos> you mean i can do it on the header code?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, that looks for the currently expanded item and un-expands it
<Saviq> tsdgeos, but because there can only ever be a single expanded item
<Saviq> tsdgeos, the delegate could just change state if expandedIndex is its index
<Saviq> tsdgeos, so that toggleCollapse would just change the expandedIndex
<Cimi> Saviq, yes
<Saviq> Cimi, good
<Cimi> Saviq, will make it not fail :P
<tsdgeos> ah, you mean filter: expandedIndex != index
<Saviq> tsdgeos, yeah more or less
<Saviq> tsdgeos, the toggleCollapse is too complicated for sure
<tsdgeos> Saviq: sure, that works, i am not worried about that, i'm more worried about the sectionDelegate storing a "pointer" to the delegate
<Saviq> tsdgeos, we could have Binding { }s in the delegate itself
<Saviq> tsdgeos, to ListView.section
<Saviq> or not, that would just be the text, right?
<tsdgeos> yeah
<tsdgeos> the delegate and the section don't really know eachother
<tsdgeos> i added that item(index) funciton to LVWPH so that the sectiondelegate can query the delegate
<tsdgeos> it will work since we never kill the delegate without killing the sectiondelegate
<tsdgeos> but feels a bit weird
<nic-doffay> Saviq, who should I chat to about that Icon in CrossFadeImage?
<Saviq> nic-doffay, Kaleo was reviewing it originally
<Saviq> https://code.launchpad.net/~laney/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/crossfadeimage/+merge/170391
<Saviq> dednick, we don't need the .qmltypes in packages, do we?
<dednick> Saviq: packages being?
<Saviq> dednick, the .debs
<Saviq> dednick, they're only used for qtcreator to do its magic
<Saviq> dednick, but then it should be enough for us to have them generated locally
<Saviq> dednick, and anyway it feels like we should have the .qmltypes static in our source tree
<Saviq> dednick, at least when we stabilize, of course
<dednick> Saviq: ah. well they are helpfull for projects outside unity8 because we import from packages. And if anyone decides to import from us...
<Saviq> dednick, which they shouldn't ;)
<Saviq> dednick, I'll go for a "if there's no qmlplugindump, don't fail" for now
<dednick> Saviq: ok
<Saviq> dednick, needed for cross builds
<Saviq> tsdgeos, I think it's ok, nothing better comes to mind
<dednick> WOOOOO. finally figured out this damn event loop crap.
<dednick> only taken 3 days...
<greyback> anyone using today's image having problems with wifi?
<greyback> reboot seems to have sorted it. /unmsg all
<larsu> so I'm writing a QQuickImageProvider for themed icons, and I'm wondering when requestedSize is set. Does anyone know?
<larsu> it's not when using it from an Image element (component?) and setting its width/height
<larsu> ah, sourceSize. Weird.
<tsdgeos> greyback: yeah same happened here last time
<tsdgeos> dednick: cool, explain!
<dednick> tsdgeos: the glib event dispatcher doesnt increment the loopLevel before running g_main_context_iteration, which i think it is supposed to.
<greyback> larsu: it's useful for things like SVG, as the SVG is converted into a pixmap, and that pixmap is held in memory. Then Image width/height scales that pixmap
<dednick> tsdgeos: either that, or we should always be using queued connections from glib events...
<tsdgeos> dednick: qmenumodel is sending a glib events or is processing glib events?
<larsu> greyback: yeah I just figured that having source and display size separately is indeed a good idea. For example, the Image component gets resized when width/height aren't given
<dednick> tsdgeos: processing glib events, and doing things which end up posting to qcorepplication.
<tsdgeos> dednick: i see, we're on the bleeding edge and got cut :D
<greyback> larsu: yep
<dednick> tsdgeos: i havent tried 5.1 it might be fixed there.
<tsdgeos> dednick: cleeding edge "feature wse" i meant
<tsdgeos> i guess not much people is processing glib events in qt apps
<dednick> tsdgeos: indeed
<dednick> i've got a test app which reproduces the issue now, so i'll just post a bug to qt
<tsdgeos> dednick: i'd suggest you engage with people at #qt-labs or the mailing list, bugs seem to be "low" in priority this days from what i see
<tsdgeos> i.e. much easier to get answers
<dednick> tsdgeos: ah. ok, i'll try that
<MacSlow> larsu, ping
<larsu> MacSlow: hey
<mterry> My sound seems broken in saucy now.  Is that true for anyone else?
<Saviq> mterry, seems to work here
<mterry> hrm
<seb128> mterry, where/how broken?
<mterry> seb128, I'm actually seeing lots of weirdness
<mterry> seb128, so no devices show up in the system settings sound panel.  no sound indicator
<mterry> seb128, also, g-s-d, indicator-datetime, and deja-dup-monitor are all CPU spinning it seems
<seb128> mterry, laney has been hitting issues where /run/user/1000/pulse was owned by root and breaking stuff
<seb128> mterry, maybe that's what you get?
<mhr3> Saviq, once i have support for the overridden categories, where would the actual call to it go? inside GenericScopeView?
<mterry> seb128, I don't have anything under /run/user
<Saviq> mhr3, we'll still need DashHome / DashApps, that would be small subclasses of GenericScopeView
<Saviq> mhr3, just setting the overrides up
<seb128> mterry, are you talking about touch or desktop?
<mterry> seb128, desktop
<seb128> how is that possible?
<mhr3> Saviq, hm, ok
<seb128> mterry, do you have libpam-systemd installed?
<mterry> seb128, yup, latest
<seb128> mterry, weird, did you screw your pam stack?
<mterry> seb128, I haven't played with that recently, no
<seb128> mterry, logind should create a /run/user/<uid> for every user at login and make e.g XDG_RUNTIME_DIR point to that dir
<seb128> mterry, that's what e.g dconf is using
<didrocks> sounds familiar to me :)
<seb128> didrocks, how did you fix it?
<didrocks> (what I had with the pam stack screwed up and no good group)
<mterry> seb128, XDG_RUNTIME_DIR is set to /run/user/1001
<didrocks> I rm my diverged conffiles
<mterry> But that doesn't exist
<seb128> mterry, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/lightdm/+bug/1162836
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1162836 in likewise-open (Ubuntu Precise) "likewise screws up PAM configuration for other services" [Medium,Fix released]
<didrocks> and rerun libpam-systemd post-inst
<seb128> ups
<seb128> mterry, ignore that, wrong bug
<didrocks> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pam/+bug/1176910
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1176910 in pam (Ubuntu) "pam-auth-update can fail during raring -> saucy upgrade leading you to a broken session" [Undecided,Invalid]
<didrocks> seb128: I think you wanted that one? ^ (mine)
<seb128> mterry, ^ check if you are in that case
<seb128> didrocks, yes
<seb128> didrocks, though I doubt it's it
<didrocks> yeah, just give it a shot in any case ;)
<seb128> mterry has XDG_RUNTIME_DIR correctly set
<seb128> mterry, anything in syslog about that?
<seb128> mterry, does it persist across reboots?
<mterry> seb128, yes, it persists
<seb128> mterry, is pam_systemd.so listed in /etc/pam.d/common-session ?
<mterry> seb128, it is now, but I just ran pam-auth-update manually, and didn't check beforehand.  Will reboot in case I fixed something
<mterry> er, log out and in again
<seb128> ok
<mterry> seb128, no luck
<seb128> :-(
<seb128> mterry, nothing in /var/log/auth.log or syslog?
<seb128> mterry, mount | grep /run/user ?
<mterry> none on /run/user type tmpfs (rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev,size=104857600,mode=0755)
<seb128> that seems fine
<seb128> can you mkdir a dir in there?
<mterry> Aug  7 08:33:59 conga systemd-logind[674]: Failed to create /run/user: File exists
<mterry> Is that a normal thing?
<mterry> sure, root can mkdir there
<seb128> normal user?
<seb128> mterry, no, that's not normal
<seb128> # ls -ld /run/user
<seb128> drwxr-xr-x 3 root root 60 Aug  7 13:42 /run/user
<mterry> seb128, no, but they shouldn't be able to, eh?
<seb128> they should
<seb128> it's a tmpfs
<seb128> the subdirs should be owned by the respective user
<mterry> drwx------ 2 root root 40 Aug  7 09:42 /run/user
<mterry> seb128, sure, but I don't have any  subdirs
<seb128> mterry, try to sudo rmdir it and reboot
<seb128> ?
<mterry> seb128, my /run/user is empty
<seb128> mterry, seems like because of the permissions being wrong
<mterry> seb128, but even in your /run/user, the 'other' group can't create subdirs
<seb128> you are right
<seb128> they are created through pam
<seb128> mterry, https://bugs.launchpad.net/session-manager-touch/+bug/1206897
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1206897 in ubuntu-touch-session (Ubuntu) "logind fails to work, falling back to ConsoleKit when /run/users has wrong permissions" [High,Triaged]
<seb128> seems a bit similar
<seb128> mterry, did you play with mir?
<mterry> My syslog is full of pulse freaking out about no run dir
<mterry> seb128, yes, I'm running mir now
<seb128> mterry, ok, that's this bug I just pointed then
<seb128> mterry, fix the permission on the dir and you should be fine
<mterry> yup
<mterry> seb128, all better, thanks
<seb128> mterry, yw!
<seb128> mterry, did you run the touch session script on your desktop? or do we have something else break the permissions on that dir?
<mterry> seb128, I probably ran the touch session script
<seb128> ok
<seb128> dednick, Saviq: hey, I'm looking at adding a screen brightness slider to system settings, I was trying to figure out how the current touch indicator one is done ... is indicator-battery the right codebase? it seems custom cpp code, is that going to change?
<Saviq> seb128, yeah, it's going to be integrated into indicator-power, right dednick tedg ↑?
<seb128> Saviq, the indicator design doesn't have that slider on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Power#Indicator
<dednick> seb128: lp:indicator-power/phablet  is what we use on the phablet at the moment. will be replaced with indicator-power
<dednick> seb128: and yes, the phablet version is packaged as indicator-battery
<seb128> dednick, so standard unitymenumodel use?
<dednick> seb128: yep
<seb128> for the next one
<seb128> ok
<seb128> I'm going to wait on that I guess
 * seb128 is trivial to find something to do which is not blocked on other pieces to land :p
<seb128> Saviq, while you are there, you don't have a good heuristic to suggest to check from qml if the app is running on desktop or a device form factor?
<MacSlow> larsu, dednick: ok... let's put that discussion about the intended use of UnityMenuModel for the extended snap-decisions (http://ubuntuone.com/3plX5yStNdhHqFS4yLqtO4) here...
<dednick> larsu, MacSlow: so for the activate, if we need to send data, should this not be the 3rd param of "g_action_group_activate_action" with type validation against "g_menu_item_get_attribute_value(item, G_MENU_ATTRIBUTE_TARGET)" ?
 * dednick still doesnt know what a target is...
<larsu> dednick: read https://live.gnome.org/HowDoI/GAction
<dednick> or rather typed against g_action_group_get_action_parameter_type
<dednick> ooo
<larsu> dednick: this already happens automatically if you call model.activate(index)
<dednick> larsu: it looks like it's just sending the type, not data.
<larsu> dednick: you only need to do it manually for custom widgets, which unitymenumodel doesn't know anything about
<larsu> dednick: it sends whatever is in "target"
<larsu> dednick: in other words: if you worry about the target, you're doing it wrong :P
<dednick> larsu: why? the backend knows what target is surely?
<dednick> as it set it..
<larsu> dednick: but the backend doesn't know from which menu item an action was activated, which is precisely what "target" does
<dednick> larsu: i see
<larsu> dednick: but as I said, please don't worry about the target
<MacSlow> dednick, larsu: "An action supports two operations: activation, invoked with an optional parameter (of the correct type, see above)..." so it is meant to offer this type of functionality
<MacSlow> dednick, larsu: I don't see anything wrong with having that also exposed through QMenuModel/UnityMenuModel
<dednick> larsu: we used to be able to send data with an activation in qdbusactiongroup
<larsu> MacSlow: using actions would be okay (in fact, next gen notification spec will work with actions), but your dialog has nothing to do with a menu
<larsu> dednick: and you should still be able to do that, but you should not have to worry about it if it is data that comes from the backend anyway
<larsu> dednick: does the action.activate() you added not take a parameter?
<dednick> larsu: no. that's the point
<dednick> larsu: copied from model.activate(index)
<larsu> dednick: model.activate() calls into the tracker, which sets the target. action.activate() needs to take a param, so that you can set it from the custom widgets
<larsu> dednick: sorry I didn't catch that in the review, I'll add it
<MacSlow> larsu, dednick: When I define an action in model (on the backend) that takes a parameter, I can't trigger it on the frontend anymore... as it's probably no longer found be QMenuModel/UnityMenuModel because of the added parameter
<MacSlow> larsu, dednick: so I wait for that patch... I gladly test/review that with my proof-of-concept thing here
<larsu> MacSlow: yes, but you're missing my point about GMenuModel being inappropriate for this case. Please extend fdo notifications instead.
<dednick> larsu: there isn't a model.activate() anymore. i didn't see a difference..
<MacSlow> Saviq, ^
<MacSlow> larsu, I will use this via the notifications (with a new hint) in the end
<Saviq> larsu, we discussed this last week, didn't we?
<Saviq> larsu, fdo notifications isn't enough to be flexible enough
<Saviq> well, it's not flexible enough
<MacSlow> larsu, that "button.connect::login", the "::login"-part will not be used... I just added it because of your suggestion.
<Saviq> and we're already (ab)using *MenuModels in other places, so it only feels right to only abuse a single thing
<larsu> Saviq: we discussed this about the list of access points. I didn't know you want to make a toolkit out of it.
<larsu> Saviq: fdo notifications can easily do this
<Saviq> larsu, again, not a toolkit, just maybe 4 types of renderings
<larsu> dednick: dude, you're right. Was I on crack when I reviewed this?! I'll fix it.
<Saviq> larsu, a password entry, a list of access points, a login (username/password) entry
<dednick> larsu: ta.
<MacSlow> Saviq, larsu: btw... I will not expose a full set of toolkit... just two types of "dialogs" (one per added hint)... that's the current plan... finer changes might some along the way... and upon feedback I'll get once I present the fully working proof-of-concept thing
<Saviq> larsu, how can fdo notifications do this?
<MacSlow> larsu, ping/email me when you're done please
<larsu> Saviq: I know that's what we agreed on, but that's not what MacSlow is doing. He has *one* additional notification type "use-gmenumodel" and tries to shoehorn the four dialogs through there
<Saviq> larsu, yeah, that's what I was considering as well, the differentiation between the dialogs would happen on the menumodel root type
<Saviq> larsu, we can do it either way, seemed more normal to just pass responsibility on to *MenuModel after you know you want to use a *MenuModel at all
<Saviq> don't see much difference/value between that and adding another hint to notifications to say which type of a dialog we're looking at
<larsu> Saviq: right, but now we need to encode all of the ui in the menu and then aggregate data from all menuitems into a reply
<larsu> which normal menus never do
<Saviq> larsu, not necessarily
<larsu> hence this is not possible in GMenuModel
<Saviq> larsu, if we agree that there's a single action with a known name
<Saviq> larsu, that the password entry is supposed to "write" to, for example
<Saviq> larsu, that would be enough
<larsu> Saviq: exactly, but for that the server needs to know about the exact type of the dialog
<Saviq> larsu, well, it's the server that initiates / builds the dialog, no?
<larsu> wait, which side is the server for you?
<larsu> I mean the thing displaying the notifications
<Saviq> larsu, how is that the server lol ;)
<Saviq> larsu, frontend / backend
<Saviq> larsu, shell is frontend
<larsu> Saviq: https://developer.gnome.org/notification-spec/
<larsu> the server is the thing displaying notifications
<Saviq> larsu, anyway, it can know that later, after having talked to the MenuModel, looking at the root type
<larsu> okay so now the server nees to know about the specific types of dialogs
<larsu> why in the world are we still encoding them as a menu model?
<larsu> the server knows what it is, it could jut slap the two text boxes on there
<Saviq> larsu, yes, that's what I want, the menumodel just needs to have actions to allow communication between the backend and frontend
<larsu> shit, I said server again. Sorry :)
<Saviq> larsu, I don't want / care for the menumodel to say:
<Saviq> - root type: log entry
<Saviq> | - label: "Username"
<Saviq> | - text_entry
<Saviq> | - label: "Password"
<Saviq> | - password_entry
<Saviq> | - buttons
<Saviq> |   - cancel_button
<Saviq> |    - ok_button
<Saviq> -[ ]
<Saviq> larsu, we just need text_entry, password_entry and a button
<larsu> no!
<MacSlow> Saviq, that's what I'm currently doing... http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5958778
<larsu> we need *nothing*
<larsu> only a simple notification type: password-entry-dialog
<Saviq> larsu, how do we then pass the password back to the service?
<larsu> Saviq: an action
<Saviq> larsu, and the state of the buttons (for they have to be disabled while you've not typed enough characters for a WEP password, for example)
<Saviq> larsu, yeah, that's what I meant
<larsu> right, that can be enceoded in the dialog shell-side
<larsu> *encoded
<Saviq> larsu, that's pushing too much towards the shell, IMO, but that's a detail
<Saviq> larsu, can be solved with an action just as well
<larsu> I agree, but the shell needs to know about this anyway
<larsu> gmenumodel is not smart enough for dialogs
<larsu> obviously, because it's for MENUS
<Saviq> larsu, yeah, of course
<Saviq> larsu, there would be an action "button_active" or something that the shell will look for
<Saviq> larsu, and activate / deactivate the button based on it
<Saviq> larsu, but the UI itself would be static - built in the shell from the start
<Saviq> MacSlow, larsu, so yes, we don't want a real menu structure in there, just a set of predefined actions
<Saviq> larsu, agreed?
<larsu> I don't understand... you want the entry to send a dbus message on every key stroke and the service to find out whether the action should be sensitive?
<MacSlow> Saviq, well that's the case
<Saviq> larsu, or it can be simpler - a set of "minimum_length", "exact_length", "maximum_length" actions
<Saviq> larsu, that the shell then enforces
<larsu> Saviq: right, that's what I was thinking
<Saviq> larsu, can probably work well enough
<larsu> Saviq: if you want the shell to be a bit more dumb (which is a good point that I agree with), we could send extra data over fdo hints
<larsu> that will make the shell-side a bit more complex
<Saviq> larsu, yeah, I'd rather not mix'n'match
<larsu> but also more elegant and easier reusable if we have many of those dialogs
<larsu> Saviq: hm?! I'm proposing to use fdo notification spec instead of GMenuModel
<Saviq> larsu, yes, but we need GMenuModel anyway, we won't be able to pass everything through fdo will we
<Saviq> larsu, or it stops being elegant soon enough anyway
<larsu> Saviq: no, we need notifications anyway
<larsu> GMenuModel is the new thing in the mix
<Saviq> larsu, how would you pass a list of WiFi networks through, with their signal strength
<larsu> tbh, I wouldn't even use it for the networks list now that I think more about it
<larsu> Saviq: aa{sv}
<Saviq> larsu, and keeping it up to date
<Saviq> larsu, that would mean sending over the whole list over and over again
<larsu> ya, that's more interesting. There are two options:
<Saviq> larsu, UI nightmare
<larsu> (1) use a menu model for that part of the dialog
<larsu> (2) simply resubmit the notification every 30s or so
<Saviq> every 30s is not up to date ;)
<larsu> Saviq: do you switch on and off networks all the time?
<larsu> I don't know much about NetworkManager, but I can't imaging it scanning much more often
<larsu> *imagine
<Saviq> larsu, anyway, I believe shoe-horning it into fdo notifications is just as bad as shoehorning it into GMenuModel
<Saviq> but the latter is more flexible
<larsu> I'm telling you that this is close to impossible with GMenuModel
<larsu> we're already using notifications
<Saviq> larsu, what is close to impossible? just a list of entries with associated signal strength actions?
<larsu> I think your perception of what gets shoehorned into what is upside down
<larsu> Saviq: again, this is about GMenuModel, not actions
<larsu> this is frustrating. Let me think about it some more and make a proposal on how to solve this.
<Saviq> larsu, GMenuModel consists of a menu structure and actions, no?
<Saviq> larsu, I just don't want to devise a new & different DBus protocol for every dialog type we need
<Saviq> larsu, when all we need is really a list of key/value pairs passed one way or the other
<Saviq> larsu, and that's what I thought we could abuse menumodels for, just keeping a list of actions and potentially a list of items to display in the wifi selector (as we do already in network indicator, btw)
<mhr3> Saviq, how do i do the deriving that you mentioned? i tried changing the top level thing in DashApps.qml to ScopeView: public GenericScopeView, but that didn't really work
<larsu> Saviq: right, and I was totally fine with that (and is what I proposed as (1) above). What I'm saying is impossible is putting whole dialogs in there
<larsu> Saviq: GMenuModel is merely a way to describe menus. It uses actions for activation and state, but actions are in no way tied to menus
<Saviq> mhr3, huh? just "GenericScopeView { ... }"
<Saviq> larsu, that's completely fine
<larsu> okay
<mhr3> and that's exactly what i didn't know :)
<larsu> Saviq: so what we're looking for is a balance between a toolkit-over-dbus and the shell not having to much logic in it
<Saviq> larsu, I think there's just a misunderstanding here, and MacSlow sorry if I gave you the impression that the GMenuModel should hold the whole definition of the UI
<Saviq> MacSlow, the QML for each type (based on the model's root type) should be just more-or-less static QML
<Saviq> MacSlow, with some things driven by the menumodel actions (like labels, for example)
<larsu> then we have a menu model to communicate the type to the shell
<larsu> just get rid of the model, like I said
<MacSlow> Saviq, so how is it meant to look like then?
<larsu> slap the thing into the notification, or into the shell
<larsu> depending on how you want aforementioned balance to be
<larsu> for the network list, you can use a menu model (though I'd recommend against it)
<Saviq> larsu, I just don't think fdo notifications are flexible enough to pass everything through it
<Saviq> MacSlow, we need a minimal, predefined set of actions that the shell "knows" about, by name
<MacSlow> Saviq, so more something like "com.canonical.snapdecision.password-dialog" and that then determines (on the frontend-side) what the thing will actually look like?
<larsu> Saviq: they are, believe me. (here's a proof: you can pass arbitrary dbus types in "hints", a dbus message is simply a list of dbus types)
<Saviq> MacSlow, yes, the root type
<larsu> MacSlow: don't hardcode the action name, make the client set a hint
<MacSlow> larsu, the problem with that is much more work for the app-developers to "just get a password" from the user
<Saviq> larsu, but as said before - that's not good enough for when you want an updated list
<larsu> just in case
<Saviq> larsu, that would be the root type, so that will be hardcoded, and I'm perfectly fine with hardcoding the action names
<larsu> MacSlow: this is for app developers?!
<Saviq> larsu, MacSlow not "app devs", just system apps
<Saviq> or services, more
<Saviq> larsu, there's no "just in case", IMO - if you want a password dialog, you need to provide action a and action b, it won't work otherwise
<Saviq> MacSlow, snap decisions are only for system services, remember
<MacSlow> larsu, Saviq: oh... I thought it was meant as a more general "stock dialog" to help have a consistent look for whenever some app needs some authentication to happen
<Saviq> MacSlow, and also I agree with larsu here that actually going through a menumodel it will be *more* difficult
<Saviq> MacSlow, no, that would lead to spoofing
<Saviq> MacSlow, apps would start stealing your passwords
<Saviq> MacSlow, by impersonating system services
<MacSlow> Saviq, yeah... I was a confused about that... but ok
<larsu> Saviq: it's easier service side to be able to specify an action name, so that actions can be reused
<larsu> Saviq: can't they do that anyway by sending Notify?
 * MacSlow redoes the whole thing
<larsu> I mean, nothing is stopping them from setting the right hints
<Saviq> larsu, currently nothing
<Saviq> larsu, but we'll have to protect it obviously
<Saviq> larsu, I don't think it's a huge gain to reuse actions if you have to name them in hints...
<Saviq> I simply don't think there will be much reusing for them
<larsu> we don't dictate action names anywhere else
<larsu> and I can't think of an example right now either, but that doesn't mean there isn't one
<larsu> which is why I said "just in case" ;)
<larsu> Saviq: not sure how you'll be able to protect it
<larsu> can apparmor block messages based on its contents?
<Saviq> larsu, not sure, in which case we'll need a whitelist in the notifications server
<larsu> yeah, that would work as well
<larsu> a bit ugly though
<larsu> you could also just have a separate dbus call...
 * larsu hides because he already made that point a while ago
<Saviq> larsu, sure, we could separate the snap decisions interface
<Saviq> larsu, I don't think that would be a huge difficulty, but not solving much either
<tedg> Saviq, I can't seem to find the upstart job configuration for unity8.  Is that not written yet?
<Saviq> tedg, lp:ubuntu-touch-session
<Saviq> or well
<Saviq> wherever ubuntu-touch-sessionlives
<Saviq> +[ ]
<larsu> Saviq: except that apps couldn't trick users into giving them passwords...
<Saviq> tedg, http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~phablet-team/session-manager-touch/trunk/view/head:/upstart-session/unity8.conf
<Saviq> larsu, that can be solved either way
<Saviq> larsu, separate DBus interface isn't really a requirement, maybe just a cleaner solution
<tedg> Saviq, Thanks, is that expected to move to the unity8 branch?  Seems more appropriate, no?
<larsu> Saviq: yes, but the whitelist way is hacky and separates policy from apparmor
<tedg> That's a pretty scary startup.
<Saviq> larsu, I agree, we might yet get there, but that's not the issue at hand ;)
<tedg> I think that apparmor can look at arguments, but it's not going to have super advanced parsing.
<larsu> Saviq: of course :)
<tedg> You could probably do "arg1=snap" but not break out structs
<Saviq> tedg, yeah, will move to lp:unity8 at some point
<larsu> tedg: ya, this would have to look into the hints dict
<larsu> why the "sleep 2" before starting unity?
<tedg> I don't think it could easily break down a dict.  I mean it does that internally, but the config file I don't think is that advanced.
<tedg> larsu, Yeah, or the lack of a ofono-setup job?
 * tedg is going to worry about that for now
<tedg> isn't
<larsu> tedg: yes, probably not, and I think it shouldn't be able to. That would make it easier to get things wrong
<Saviq> larsu, for other stuff to settle - hopefully will go away later
<larsu> Saviq: I thought upstart handles this for us?
<Saviq> larsu, that's assuming the services settle up in a timely manner ;)
<Saviq> larsu, or upstart has a way to tell when something settled
<Saviq> tedg, ofono-setup is just a small run'n'forget script
<tedg> Saviq, It can get signals from a process if it requires more time.
<tedg> Saviq, Sure, doesn't mean that can't be a job.  Then it can check for things like file changes, etc.
<Saviq> tedg, yeah, the process needs to know that it can do that, which we probably don't yet
<larsu> Saviq: what tedg said. Also, unity should be able to function without these services, right?
<Saviq> larsu, it does, even
<Saviq> larsu, but if maliit doesn't settle in time, you don't get OSK for shell
<tedg> larsu, I think part of the deps is to make the fallbacks not trigger, and thus make things take less CPU.
<larsu> fair enough, 2s just seems so random
<larsu> and makes the login take longer
<Saviq> tedg, larsu anyway, it's ricmm's work
<larsu> which is something we should optimize for
<larsu> fair enough, I just noticed it
<Saviq> larsu, how often do you boot your phone, otoh ;)
<tedg> Perhaps I can convince seb128 to fix the Unity7 scripts by just adding a bunch of sleeps ;-)
<Saviq> not a priority, simply
<seb128> tedg, NO
<seb128> ;-)
<larsu> Saviq: not often, but when I do, I want it to be there quickly, because I'm waiting for it
<tedg> seb128, We're trying to keep parity. ;-)
<Saviq> larsu, I know
 * tedg doesn't always reboot his phone, but when he does, it usually involves drinking heavily.
<mhr3> larsu, are you still at the uni?
<larsu> mhr3: yes, in c236. Come up, it's nice here!
<MacSlow> Saviq, larsu: so you were expecting something along the lines for this... http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5959326 ?
<larsu> MacSlow: no.
<Saviq> MacSlow, no menus at all
<larsu> I was expecting that you put that information into notifcationh hints
<Saviq> I wasn't ;)
<larsu> I know :)
<larsu> Saviq: we should talk about this over a beer some time ;)
<Saviq> larsu, indeed
<larsu> much easier than irc
<larsu> Saviq: I'm in the land of beer right now, you should come down ;)
<tedg> Saviq, Whoa, why no menus?
<MacSlow> larsu, Saviq: I wait for a conclusion on this from your side... otherwise I'm really lost and don't know how to proceed.
<Saviq> tedg, 'cause larsu says so ;D
<Saviq> tedg, that's about system-dialogs^Wsnap-decisions with password entries etc.
<tedg> I'm guessing you didn't tell larsu all the requirements :-)
<larsu> tedg: he did.
<tedg> It's not just passwords
<Saviq> tedg, if I knew them! ;D
<Saviq> tedg, but yeah, larsu knows what it's about
<tedg> We need to be able to do things like the Wifi AP prompt as well: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Networking#Connecting_to_wi-fi.2C_prompted
<MacSlow> tedg, I know even less and have to implement it... how about that? :)
<larsu> tedg: believe me, using menus for those dialogs is not only ugly, it's also damn near impossible
<Saviq> tedg, larsu just disagrees whether menumodels are needed at all
<larsu> tedg: wait, that large one as well?
<tedg> larsu, It's not really "using menus" it's just providing a list of QML files to load.
<tedg> larsu, The phone one.
<larsu> right
<larsu> tedg: that's not what MacSlow was implementing
<larsu> MacSlow: I'll write a summary email which explains this a bit more concise than this backlog
<larsu> MacSlow: (tomorrow)
<tedg> My understanding is "here's a menu model load the widgets for it"
<larsu> tedg: I'll cc you as well if you like
<tedg> Sure, probably pete-woods as well.
<larsu> okay, will do
<tedg> He's the one hitting MacSlow's stuff.
<MacSlow> tedg, that's what I'm trying to get implemented http://ubuntuone.com/3plX5yStNdhHqFS4yLqtO4 ... using... by now I've no real idea to be honest
<MacSlow> tedg, I had the password-dialog almost fully working...
<tedg> The screenshots make sense... but I'm more worried about architecture :-)
<pete-woods> MacSlow: looks nice - I'm more interested in the means for how I push the data to your pretty UI, though :)
<tedg> MacSlow, Though it really should be "Not an NSA van" ;-)
<tedg> They'd never say if it was.
<pete-woods> tedg: pretty sure that public hotspots are legally required to help the govt the same as any other ISP
<larsu> tedg: or maybe they do because you'd never suspect that's theirs ;)
<pete-woods> at least that's how it works in the UK
<tedg> pete-woods, I'm sure they don't actually care about them.  If you already have the backbone, why care about the leaf nodes.
<larsu> I agree, they probably just fall under the same legal definition
<pete-woods> tedg: I would guess it depends on what bit of the govt you are - I would bet that some have better connections than others
<tedg> I guess you could get person-to-person traffic.  Not sure that'd be useful, but it could be.
<tedg> pete-woods, Internal politics at it's best :-)
<tedg> pete-woods, BTW, I was looking at the code a bit, you probably want to suck in the AP list from the indicator and reexport it.
<tedg> pete-woods, We could put it on another object path.
<tedg> pete-woods, Reason being is that there's deduplication code in indicator-network for the APs that we don't want to have two instances of.
<pete-woods> tedg: fair enough - atm I'm most interested in the going out part - the going in part was pretty easy
<tedg> pete-woods, Understand, just trying to ensure we have the same list throughout the UI.
<tedg> Not a high priority obviously.
<pete-woods> tedg: should be easy enough to connect to the indicator's gmenumodel, right?
<tedg> Yeah, it shouldn't be a big deal.
<pete-woods> tedg: although that will mean I have to talk to a QAbstractItem model, which has one of the most awful API's I've ever had to deal with
<tedg> More worried that you'd try to write that same code at some point.
<tedg> pete-woods, Can you just use the glib API?  You'd just need one object that you could pass back into export.
<pete-woods> tedg: it's not the connecting that's the problem, it's just iterating - I'm just being dramatic really ;)
<MacSlow> pete-woods, I don't know yet
<pete-woods> MacSlow: no problem :)
<tedg> pete-woods, Okay.  I'm just saying that the DBus import in GLib exports GMenuModel, so you can just link it as a section and "magic happens."  There's no iterating.
<MacSlow> pete-woods, I have some ideas... but those usually get rejected.
<Saviq> MacSlow, lol
<pete-woods> tedg: are we even using a gmenumodel now? - I'm going to stop any work on the indicator 'til I'm sure, as I have tests for creating the right menu already, but they could already be redundant
<MacSlow> Saviq, but it's true... I know just very little about UnityMenuModel... and sofar have been using it wrongly in my first week of exposure to it
<larsu> pete-woods: why would you need to iterate?
<Saviq> MacSlow, I know even less, so no worries there
<MacSlow> Saviq, I rather wait for some clarifying eMails from you and larsu and then re-do it
<tedg> pete-woods, I think that we need to, but there is some discussion.  Waiting to understand more before I comment.
<Saviq> MacSlow, yeah, let's see tomorrow
<pete-woods> larsu: if I'm transforming the model in any way - atm I don't know what I'm pushing into the WiFi prompt UI
<larsu> pete-woods: unitymenumodel gives you a qabstractitemlist from an indicator, which you can just put into a ListView
<pete-woods> larsu: if it's just another gmenumodel, then yes, I'll just forward that on
<MacSlow> Saviq, really curious how all this will look in the end... when everybody agrees on it :)
<larsu> MacSlow: your "when" is very optimistic ... I'd go with "if" for now :P
<MacSlow> Saviq, I'm going to try to get the listview for the wifi-APs to look a bit nicer (closer to the scribbles from mpt)
<MacSlow> larsu, hope dies last eh :)
<larsu> haha, true
<tedg> dednick, so I added the signal, but I can't figure out how you guys want includes for tests.  Can you give me a pointer there?  https://code.launchpad.net/~ted/unity8/indicator-signals/
<Saviq> MacSlow, remember nic-doffay is working on that
<Saviq> MacSlow, so you might take his OptionSelector branch
<Saviq> MacSlow, and work with that
<MacSlow> Saviq, yeah... I know... I'm not using that yet
<MacSlow> Saviq, wanted to jump-start with a stand-in for the time being
<nic-doffay> MacSlow, just shout if you want to use it.
 * larsu quickly closes the tab before looking at that patch :P
<MacSlow> nic-doffay, I'll poing you tomorrow... eod now and I need to get one of my bikes sold :/
<nic-doffay> MacSlow, cool. The OptionSelector API is done, it's just visual tweaks and some bug fixes left.
<dednick> tedg: which includes?
<nic-doffay> So you'll be able to use it without much interruption on the API side.
<tedg> dednick, The ones from the pkgconfg line.
<tedg> dednick, Added that in like the others for that plugin.  But since it's a member variable it has to be in the header (hate C++), so then the tests need it. :-/
<MacSlow> nic-doffay, which of your branches is it... ubuntu-shape-option-selector or list-item-option-selector to get something like https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Networking#wifi-connecting-prompted going?
<nic-doffay> MacSlow, that would be based off ListItemOptionSelector.
<nic-doffay> But it would need some modding to look like that.
<MacSlow> nic-doffay, ok
<dednick> tedg: can't you just forward declare?
<dednick> and put the include in cpp?
<dednick> #lovec++
<tedg> Sure, if that's acceptable for the coding style.
<dednick> tedg: not sure about coding style regarding forward declarations. but in my opinion, if it's private i dont see why it cant be.
<dednick> Saviq: ^ ?
<tedg> dednick, Well, I'm a big believer in "define everything once and only once".
<tedg> But, I understand that C++ makes this difficult.  So if that's the accepted work around, I'm fine with it.
<tedg> I just want my patch to land :-)
<dednick> tedg: well the proper way to handle it is to use private data.
<dednick> but still requires a forward declare ;)
<tedg> I think the pimple design patter works around this problem in C++ probably the best.
<tedg> It's kinda silly to use everywhere though.
<larsu> Saviq: fyi, https://code.launchpad.net/~larsu/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/add-unity-theme-icon-provider/+merge/179011
<theseb> help! can't seem to get nautilus+MIME settting right for .tex files.....nautilus can open them with "Open With" but not using the default "Open"..why?
<greyback> theseb: if you right click any .tex file, select "properties" and then click the "Open With" tab, you should be able to set the default "Open" application
<theseb> greyback: yea i've done that many times but the "Open" doesn't open ANYTHING even after making sure i selected a default app
<mterry> QML question...  What determines what is at the top of the "z" stack?  Order in qml file?  Whichever was made visible most recently?
<Saviq> mterry, order between siblings
<Saviq> mterry, and then you can override with Item.z
<Saviq> mterry, http://qt-project.org/doc/qt-5.0/qtquick/qml-qtquick2-item.html#z-prop
<tvoss_> Saviq, ping
<Saviq> tvoss_, pong
<mterry> Guh, I can't seem to figure out why this DragHandle isn't receiving events
#ubuntu-unity 2013-08-08
<mterry> Guh QML
<Mirv> bregma: FYI Unity7 has a blocker, failing to build on armhf https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity/+bug/1209512
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1209512 in Unity "FTBFS on armhf: ERROR: Library '/system/lib/libGLESv2.so' not found" [High,New]
<mhr3_> Saviq, could i get you to have a rough look at https://code.launchpad.net/~mhr3/unity8/scopes-category-overriding/+merge/179015 ?
<mhr3_> just to make sure it's going in the right direction
<tsdgeos> does the vpn work for you?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, +1
<tsdgeos> i can't connect :-/
<tsdgeos> ah connceted now
<tsdgeos> just took more than usual
<Saviq> mhr3_, not liking the Repeaters in DashApps.qml - would probably go for a ProxyModel
<mhr3_> you can transform the data with ProxyModel?
<tsdgeos> lol
<Saviq> mhr3_, sure you can
<tsdgeos> we killed the X server in an autopilot test
<mhr3_> good to know :)
<Saviq> mhr3_, and we should be able to get rid of "Available for download", no? the click scope should be providing it already?
<tsdgeos> http://paste.kde.org/~tsdgeos/p4fdedc31/
<tsdgeos> i like the "mieq is *NOT* the cause.  It is a victim." debug line
<tsdgeos> :D
<mhr3_> Saviq, i think they're perfectly capable of removing one line once it's in :)
<Saviq> mhr3_, ;)
<Saviq> tsdgeos, :D
<Saviq> mhr3_, other than that - yeah, looking good
<mhr3_> Saviq, i'm unsure whether the running apps will work, couldn't test it on the phone
<Saviq> mhr3_, re: reparenting - might be tricky, we probably should "undo" the override when it's destroyed, instead
<Saviq> mhr3_, should work, no reason why it wouldn't
<mhr3_> Saviq, noting that, will remind you of it in a few days when you'll scream at me :P
<mhr3_> Saviq, so i'll port also home to use the real thing
<Saviq> mhr3_, yup
<mhr3_> Saviq, any pointers how to do the transform with ProxyModel?
<Saviq> mhr3_, just implement your own data()
<mhr3_> you can do that in qml?
<Saviq> mhr3_, no
<mhr3_> another good to know thing :P
<mhr3_> eeek
<mhr3_> then i don't like that
<Saviq> mhr3_, I don't like the Repeater more ;)
<mhr3_> Saviq, come on, it's mocked data
<Saviq> mhr3_, not for running apps i isn't
<Saviq> t
<Saviq> mhr3_, when they get reordered
<Saviq> mhr3_, or added / removed
<Saviq> mhr3_, the Repeater approach will just bite you in the a$$
<mhr3_> Saviq, it's not using the repeater for the running apps
<mhr3_> just the mocked freq and downloadable
<Saviq> mhr3_, ah, so we're targetting the "real scope will already be there" case?
<mhr3_> well not exactly, that's why i said i'm unsure if the running apps will work :P
<Saviq> mhr3_, they would, with a Proxy ;)
<mhr3_> then i'll need to update also the renderer, right?
<mhr3_> meaning "Apps/RunningApplicationsGrid.qml"
<Saviq> mhr3_, yeah, to use the real scope roles
<Saviq> mhr3_, but that would need to happen for the "real running apps" scope anyway
<Saviq> mhr3_, so a good thing
<mhr3_> right, see, i almost broke running apps :P
<Saviq> mhr3_, I'd really go for a c++ ProxyModel or two, they would need to be maybe 50 lines each
<Saviq> mhr3_, well, for the mock data
<Saviq> mhr3_, just make the mocks have the "real scope roles" straight away
<Saviq> mhr3_, no need for a Proxy or the Repeater - they're just ListModels with some ListElements inside them
<mhr3_> also true, sounds easier
<Saviq> mhr3_, so as long as they have the same roles, you just pass it straight in
<tsdgeos> Saviq: in https://code.launchpad.net/~saviq/unity8/reenable-battery-drag-test/+merge/178911 when you say "make sure it works on devices", you mean running the autopilot test on the Nexus4?
<tsdgeos> also the Nexus10 or one should be enough?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, would be good for N10 as well
<tsdgeos> ok, me tries in both places
<Saviq> tsdgeos, should be just a case of "grab the output.zip; phablet-run-test -n unity8"
<Saviq> installing the stuff from the .zip on the device first, of course
<tsdgeos> i probably need to flash the Nexus10 first
<tsdgeos> it's ooold
<Twenty-three> hi, i think a recent kernel update was incompatible with my graphics card or something, someone Dr_willis suggested trying to create a new user and testing whether the problem persisted, i tried that and the problem persisted, i am not sure how to restore unity
<tsdgeos> Saviq: obviously our autopilot packages miss some deps
<Saviq> tsdgeos, apt-get -f install
<tsdgeos> i'm getting: RuntimeError: Unable to instantiate any backends
<Saviq> tsdgeos, but actually
<tsdgeos> Saviq: did that already
<Saviq> tsdgeos, phablet-test-run -i
<tsdgeos> and after that i had to manually install python-autopilot
<Saviq> tsdgeos, that will install all that's needed on the device for autopilot
<tsdgeos> and now i'm getting that
<tsdgeos> ahhh
<Saviq> tsdgeos, yeah, phablet-test-run -i will do stuff
<Saviq> tsdgeos, need ssh first, though
<tsdgeos> got that
<Saviq> bug #1205244
<ubot5> bug 1205244 in Phablet Tools "phablet-test-run should install ssh if it requires it" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1205244
<larsu> I've MRed the themeiconprovider to the sdk, is there a way to make another module depend on that?
<larsu> I don't want to duplicate the code between unitymenumodel and the sdk
<larsu> and I'm sure it might be problematic when two modules add icon providers with the same name
<Saviq> larsu, why two with the same name?
<larsu> Saviq: if I were gto leave the provider in unitymenumodel
<Saviq> tsdgeos, it should've been 12 tests with the reenabled test
<larsu> and somebody links against that and the sdk
<tsdgeos> Saviq: :S
<Saviq> tsdgeos, or waity
<Saviq> tsdgeos, no, 11
<Saviq> tsdgeos, it was skipped before, and now it passes, that's fine :)
<tsdgeos> phew
<dednick> Saviq: ping. we may have run into a bit of a snag with this glib event loop issue i was having with indicators.
<Saviq> dednick, :/
<Saviq> dednick, how bad?
<dednick> Saviq: https://bugreports.qt-project.org/browse/QTBUG-32859
<dednick> Saviq: "Do we even want to support calling glib directly?"
<dednick> Saviq: "I'd say that running GMainLoop directly is out-of-scope."
<larsu> dednick: please don't approve ted's indicator-signals merge yet. I've had an unresolved discussion with him and we've decided to continue this discussion later and focus on other work right now.
<dednick> larsu: ok
<tsdgeos> larsu: can you comment that on the MR itself ? i was roaming on that MR and almost approve it :D
<larsu> thanks
<dednick> larsu: think it needs some work anyway
<dednick> Saviq: i do have a potential solution, but it involves work for every instance we have a glib callback calling back into qt.
<larsu> dednick: if you ask me, it needs to die :)
<dednick> Saviq: essentially need to send a custom QEvent every time
<dednick> Saviq: which is how qt handles window events and such.
<larsu> tsdgeos: it was quite a heated discussion, I wanted a low-profile way to stall this a bit until I have time to talk to him again
<tsdgeos> ok
<Saviq> dednick, re: the comments, I think we need to restate that the g_ thing is just the simplest way to reproduce, and not how we're trying to use it
<dednick> Saviq: fyi, this problem is valid for anywhere else we use glib. which means probaly means everything from unitycore::scopes.
<Saviq> dednick, yeah, I understand
<Saviq> dednick, hmm but wait, the problem is that we actually *do* use glib directly in there?
<tsdgeos> hmmm
<dednick> Saviq: yes
<tsdgeos> Nexus 10 is not flipped?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, yes it is
<dednick> Saviq: we're connecting directly to gmenumodel
<tsdgeos> ah wait phablet-flash failed
<Saviq> dednick, right
<tsdgeos> well it' a bit lame they claim glib event loop integration
<tsdgeos> if the event loop integration doesnt' work :D
<dednick> Saviq:  I think their point is that we should be sending events back through the qt event system.
<Saviq> MacSlow, I reproduced the autopilot failure when running the tests on device
<MacSlow> Saviq, I'll look into it later today.
<Saviq> MacSlow, thanks
<MacSlow> Saviq, I already switch the branch back to "wip" to avoid load on the jenkins-metal
<Saviq> MacSlow, yeah, saw that
<tsdgeos> ha, i'm 0% of battery, that's why flashing fails :D
<MacSlow> Saviq, currently back on the UI-side of things regarding the "extended snap-decisions"
<Saviq> MacSlow, yup
<Saviq> larsu, btw, did you have time to write the menumodel vs. notifications email?
<larsu> Saviq: typing right now :)
<Saviq> larsu, thanks
<MacSlow> larsu, looking forward to it
<Saviq> dednick, the QEvent thing would be a workaround, then, while incrementing the loop level would be a solution, right?
<dednick> Saviq: I think we would need to increment the loop level in our code (in the glib callbacks). I'm not sure there's a way around it. Problem is that the both routes (to glib handler, and to delete) pass through the same code.
<dednick> Because all the event handling goes through the glib event dispatcher.
<dednick> Saviq: unfortunately the QEvent is the actual solution in this case it would seem. I think that's how it was intended to work. Unless i can find a better option.
<Saviq> dednick, that sounds like a substantial amount of work, too?
<dednick> Saviq: i'm looking into it now, but most likely quite a bit.
<dednick> custom event types for each different callback.
<MacSlow> nic-doffay, hey there...
<nic-doffay> MacSlow, what's up?
<MacSlow> nic-doffay, I'm trying to get an expanded OptionSelector into a flickable (with a scrollbar) ... without any success sofar... it that possible at all?
<dednick> Saviq: the only other solution i can potentially think of is to pull all the custom glib stuff onto a different loop. But I'm not sure how possible that would be, or how much work.
<seb128> MacSlow, where did you find "OptionSelector"?
 * seb128 needs it but though that didn't land yet
<nic-doffay> MacSlow, I haven't tried a scrollbar but I've put it in a flickable without issue.
<Saviq> seb128, yeah, not landed yet
<MacSlow> seb128, it's in a not-yet-merged branch... I'm trying to get a feel for this... as it'll be needed in the wifi-ap selection dialog/snap-decision
<MacSlow> nic-doffay, ok... I keep trying
<nic-doffay> MacSlow, I'm going to pastebin you some of my filters code.
<MacSlow> nic-doffay, ok... thanks
<nic-doffay> It has scrolling too.
<nic-doffay> https://pastebin.canonical.com/95620/
<nic-doffay> MacSlow, ^
<Saviq> dednick, so if I understand correctly, we're fooked regardless which route we'll go, and it's not just something that Qt guys say they don't care about
<Saviq> dednick, so there's no "easy" fix for Qt itself
<nic-doffay> MacSlow, you'll see there there are three OptionSelectors in a column which is in a flickable.
<MacSlow> seb128, if you want to give it a try... lp:~nicolas-doffay/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/list-item-option-selector
<MacSlow> nic-doffay, great.. thanks!
<dednick> Saviq: yes, from my understanding of the issue.
<nic-doffay> MacSlow, np!
<seb128> MacSlow, thanks
<seb128> MacSlow, nic-doffay: when is that likely to land?
<Saviq> dednick, :|
 * seb128 wants to start using it in system settings
<seb128> our current hacked valueselector suck
<dednick> Saviq: i may have a very dodgy workaround for the cpu problem that we can use for the moment while i work on the issue. Will only work while we have the proxy to qmenumodel though.
<MacSlow> seb128, when you use it... (without installing it) be sure to use qmlscene -I path/to/modules ... and "import Ubuntu.Components.ListItems 0.1" so you can use OptionSelector in your QML-code.
<nic-doffay> seb128, got feedback from design yesterday.
<MacSlow> seb128, with "path/to/modules" being where ever you put nic-doffay's list-item-option-selector/modules
<nic-doffay> Basically I need to ensure there's a pause between switching the chevron and tick then it's landable.
<seb128> MacSlow, thanks
<nic-doffay> seb128, I'm unsure when it will be reviewed though, obviously I'll push for asap.
<seb128> nic-doffay, great, soon then
<Saviq> dednick, yeah, would be good to have something temporary, even
<tsdgeos> the tablet has regressed
<tsdgeos> can't seem to be able to run the sidestage apps if there are no mainstage apps open
<tsdgeos> well, you can run it
<tsdgeos> it just doesn't paint
<tsdgeos> Saviq: want me to open a bug?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, please do
<tsdgeos> what was the file that has the build number?
 * tsdgeos always forgets
<MacSlow> nic-doffay, I can't get your example to work fully... I can expand option-selectors, but I can't scroll through them
<nic-doffay> MacSlow, you mean with the flickable?
<MacSlow> nic-doffay, yes
<nic-doffay> MacSlow, weird, I didn't have any issues.
<nic-doffay> You can check my whole branch if you want.
<nic-doffay> MacSlow, it could be because it's disabled.
<nic-doffay> MacSlow,  interactive: false
<nic-doffay> ?
<MacSlow> nic-doffay, I changed those of course
<nic-doffay> MacSlow, then I have no idea, sounds weird.
<MacSlow> I tried to add it as an element in my dialog... but there it just didn't show up... I 'm currently using it stand-alone (also set a fixed width and no longer parent.width)
<MacSlow> nic-doffay, also disabled (commented out) the anchors to be able to use it stand-alone.
<nic-doffay> Saviq, I've modified the CrossFadeImage a fair amount, think we'll have to get Kaleo in on this review now too.
<nic-doffay> It might be best just to put all that functionality in the OptionSelector and not use CrossFadeImage, or create a new SDK component.
<MacSlow> nic-doffay, so I went from this http://ubuntuone.com/3plX5yStNdhHqFS4yLqtO4 to this http://ubuntuone.com/1BZOL12QuErfCfwjq5gIBa which is already a bit closer to that mpt has in mind... but scrolling I could not get going yet... also the icons per entry are not supported in the option-selector as far as I can tell
<MacSlow> nic-doffay, that scribble is all the visual-spec I have atm
 * mpt applauds
<nic-doffay> MacSlow, nope it doesn't support the icon.
<nic-doffay> This is what will need to be amended.
<MacSlow> mpt, well there's much much left to be done (on the UI-side alone)
<mpt> sure :-)
<nic-doffay> MacSlow, I think it's probably going to change a hell of a lot.
<MacSlow> nic-doffay, yeah... I remember you mentioned there are still discussions gonig on with Design about details (such as this I assume)
<nic-doffay> I'm wondering if it's worth even using an OptionSelector.
<nic-doffay> Or at least just copying and pasting the relevant code.
<nic-doffay> MacSlow, like the selection stuff etc.
<MacSlow> nic-doffay, at least I can actually select elements in the list now... that didn't work with the first iteration http://ubuntuone.com/3plX5yStNdhHqFS4yLqtO4
<nic-doffay> MacSlow, it looks awesome!
<MacSlow> thx
<tsdgeos> ouch, my X suddenly restarted out of nowhere :-/
<mlankhorst> valgrind :-)
<dednick> Saviq: https://code.launchpad.net/~nick-dedekind/unity8/indicators-cpuburn.QTBUG-32859/+merge/179161
<Saviq> dednick, +1 on greyback's comment, and FWIW I don't think that's a huge hack
<Saviq> nic-doffay, you should make the CrossFadeImage mods a separate merge request, though
<Saviq> nic-doffay, and it's the sdk guys that need to review anyway, I'm only looking at it from a visual / functional perspective
<dednick> Saviq: yeah, but it's kind of a sidestep just because we're using a proxy. the problem will re-appear when we change to unitymenumodel if not fixed.
<Saviq> dednick, right
<dednick> Saviq: comment added.
<Saviq> cheers
<Saviq> dednick, so that's bug #1206991 / bug #1183065 that should be helped with with that?
<ubot5> bug 1206991 in Unity 8 "Frequent CPU hogging" [Critical,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1206991
<ubot5> bug 1183065 in touch-preview-images "Occassional severe battery drain" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1183065
<dednick> Saviq: yeah
<Saviq> dednick, awesome
<Saviq> dednick, less awesome that it's not a proper fix, but still awesome, and great investigation, thanks
<dednick> Saviq: my pleasure. i have a much more detailed understanding of the qt event loop now. For the next few days until i forget it all at least.
<Saviq> :)
<Saviq> dednick, we seem to be getting more and more of https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/unity-phablet-qmluitests-saucy/975/console
<Saviq> dednick, which gets stuck in test_rightEdgeDrag()
<Saviq> dednick, you were looking at Daniel's edge drags / velocity calculator
<Saviq> dednick, could you look at the test and see if you can reproduce it locally, and ideally - fix?
<Saviq> dednick, I've seen that in autopilot tests as well
<Saviq> where the unlocking drag got stuck at ~ 1/3 of the screen from the left
<Saviq> there's a suspicion that due to the VM's speed the gesture isn't completed properly, 'cause velocity drops down or similar
<tsdgeos> and we're back to 695$ :-)
<seb128> tsdgeos, waouh, quite a change
<tsdgeos> yep :)
<Saviq> wow, and refunds
<Saviq> nice
<Mirv> bregma: so the previous Unity release blocker was resolved, but what remains is the amount of failing autopilot tests (varying on each run) that makes it hard to release. do you see anything at http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5962552/ not addressed by other bugs you're already working on?
<bregma> Mirc, the pinyin problems are in the new ibus, we're investigating those, a couple of the menu problems are because of a new indicators library upstream being broken (bug filed, no progress from them)
<bregma> the rest are vaguaries of the test system
<bregma> for example the previous Unity release blocker was fixed by fixing the build environment because libhybris broke x.org (nothing to do with Uniy or Compiz)
<tedg> dednick, Checking in on the indicator work.  Are we at the point that we can have old/new indicators in Unity?
<dednick> tedg: yes, but not in trunk
<dednick> tedg: need unitymenumodel to land, then my branch.
<tedg> larsu, When is unitymenumodel landing?
<tedg> Is it up for review somewhere?
<dednick> tedg: https://code.launchpad.net/~larsu/qmenumodel/add-unitymenumodel/+merge/176857
<dednick> tedg: there's still a bit missing which larsu is looking at
<Mirv> bregma: yes, I know many are long known flakiness in the tests, just pointing out the ones that keep popping up now and make it difficult to release. http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5962573/ contains a couple more from two earlier runs from today. if there's anything you can do to reduce the flakiness of those tests (the ones in the latter pastebin link didn't show up now in the latest run), it'd help
<Saviq> greyback_, standup?
<Mirv> not sure if there'd be an option to mark some tests as false alarms, but then the tests don't do much good in the first place if they just randomly fail and they'd be even ignored
<greyback_> Saviq: coming
<greyback_> tsdgeos: are you doing notes then?
<tsdgeos> greyback_: i thought i was, but if you do, all yours :D
<tedg> dednick, So talking with larsu he knows of one more bug for that branch.
<tedg> dednick, After that's fixed, he thinks we could probably merge it.
<tedg> dednick, Is that your assessment as well?
<tedg> There'll be additional bugs, but this starts unblocking things.
<dednick> tedg: yep
<tedg> dednick, Cool.
<tedg> larsu, Is it fixed yet?  :-)
<larsu> tedg: no. I'm still have the occasional discussion ähere at guadec. I'll try to get it done today thouhg, as I'll be on a train tomorrow
<tedg> larsu, Great, that'd be good.
<tedg> dednick, ^
<dednick> tedg: got it
<xnox> tedg: do you know how could review https://code.launchpad.net/~joe-yasi/libdbusmenu-qt/fix-x-timestamp/+merge/174573 a fix against libdbusmenu-qt from community and it looks sane (optional dependencies and fallbacks)
<xnox> sil2100 seems to be away.
<tedg> xnox, Hmm, have you ping'd agateau ?
<tedg> xnox, He'd be my first person to ask, but not sure if he'd do it.
<xnox> tedg: nope. agateau is not here either?
<tedg> xnox, Hmm, he doesn't seem to be in any channels on freenode.
<mhr3> oh ffs, how do i use Regex::escape in qml?
<Saviq> dednick, ping
<dednick> Saviq: pong
<Saviq> tsdgeos, looking at http://paste.ubuntu.com/5962716/ (and the console output)
<Saviq> tsdgeos, then, reading http://qt-project.org/doc/qt-5.0/qtqml/qml-size.html
<Saviq> tsdgeos, would you consider the error a bug?
<tsdgeos> you get a qsize vs qsizef thing?
<tsdgeos> Saviq: problem is 0x0 creases a qsize and then you can't assign it to qsizef
<tsdgeos> i can "see" why it happens
<tsdgeos> but yeah i don't think you should get a warning
<mhr3> anyone seen SortFilterProxyModel provide one extra empty result?
<mhr3> any ideas why it does that?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, yeah, it should get converted automagically, right?
<tsdgeos> Saviq: yeah
<tsdgeos> mhr3: shouldn't, can you reproduce it?
<mhr3> always
<mhr3> therefore i guess i'm doing something stupid
<tsdgeos> mhr3: not necessarily
<tsdgeos> may be exposing a bug in the code
<mhr3> tsdgeos, this does it
<mhr3> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5962736/
<tsdgeos> interesting
<tsdgeos> let me see if i can repro too
<mhr3> tsdgeos, lp:~mhr3/unity8/scopes-category-overriding
<mhr3> apply there
<tsdgeos> mhr3: would it be the 7th item in "Recently used Apps"?
<mhr3> tsdgeos, yea, also in "More suggestions"
<mhr3> tsdgeos, also, works fine it you revert the pastebin
<tedg> dednick, Did you notice?  https://code.launchpad.net/~ted/unity8/indicator-signals/+merge/179028
<tsdgeos> the DestkopFileModel.qml is weird :D
<dednick> tedg: lars told me not to look at it. he said he wanted to discuss with you
<tsdgeos> using a repeater to fill a list feels weird
<mhr3> tsdgeos, works :P
<tsdgeos> mhr3: but you use more memory than you need
<mhr3> patches welcome :)
<tsdgeos> i mean that repeater is there forever
<tedg> dednick, Could you look to make sure t is correct though.  I'm not as familiar with the code, not sure I put things in the right places.
<tsdgeos> mhr3: there's something really fishy
<mhr3> oh really? :)
<dednick> tedg: i was thinking we should have a upstarter object in the utils/unity library rather than embedding the libupstart code in indicators. If we're going to be signalling things from in process, we will problably have do it more than once.
<tsdgeos> mhr3: if you add "onCountChanged: console.log("SearchableResultModel count", count)" inside id: frequentlyUsedAppsModel
<tsdgeos> it works :D
<mhr3> ehm
<tsdgeos> yeah that
<tedg> dednick, Perahps, but many of those are through libupstart-app-launcher.  And libdbus consolidates the connection.  So there's not too much benefit to abstracting away libupstart.
<tsdgeos> mhr3: but it's totally reproducible :S
<tsdgeos> comment the line, 7 items
<tsdgeos> uncomment it again 6 items
<dednick> tedg: except class encapsulation
<dednick> tedg: this is c++ after all :)
<tedg> dednick, Yes, classes are definitely too cheap in C++.
<tedg> Too bad tvoss is off today.  He needs to see how bad C++ is :-)
<dednick> tedg: better to keep it readable (unlike C ;). anyway. the code looks to be in the right place.
<tedg> dednick, readable_is_only_a_few_underscores_away  -- thanks for looking!
<dednick> andHereIWasThinkingCamelCaseWasBest
<mlankhorst> opinionHuNoBtr
<Saviq> tsdgeos, do you guys still have a list of tasks for unity8-mir integration somewhere?
<tsdgeos> Saviq: http://studio.sketchpad.cc/UFFAX8fxc2 ?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, greyback|latelun I added implementing QDesktopServices:openUrl so that we don't misplace that task
<tsdgeos> ooka
<tsdgeos> mhr3: something seems to be wrong at the QSortFilterProxyModel level (or we are breaking it somehow)
<tsdgeos> because i do stuff like
<tsdgeos> give me your number of rows and the number of the rows of your source model
<tsdgeos> and get
<tsdgeos> 7, 6
<tsdgeos> and why would the proxy have more rows than the source?
<tsdgeos> mhr3: i'm going back to finish my other dash task, but this defenitely needs someone investigating
<tsdgeos> Saviq: ↑↑↑
<mhr3> tsdgeos, i tried adding a qDebug to the sortfilterproxymodel::data, but it's not really called much
<mhr3> tsdgeos, where were you debugging this?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, mhr3, interesting, did you manage to build a minimal reproducible test case?
<tsdgeos> Saviq: nope
<tsdgeos> mhr3: http://paste.kde.org/~tsdgeos/pe86c3eff/
<tsdgeos> http://paste.kde.org/~tsdgeos/pe86c3eff/raw/
<tsdgeos> includes your changes
<tsdgeos> and a few qdebus
<tsdgeos> +g
<mhr3> tsdgeos, yea, so why doesn't it call data() on that object, it's pretty weird
<tsdgeos> on the model?
<tsdgeos> it does
<tsdgeos> the data there is not the *right* one
<tsdgeos> virtual QVariant
<tsdgeos> data(const QModelIndex & index, int role = Qt::DisplayRole) const
<tsdgeos> is the one you want to reimplement if you want to hijack them
<tsdgeos> the one there is for "direct use from qml"
<mhr3> ah, maybe we could use clearer names next time
<MacSlow> nic-doffay, can the divider in an OptionSelector be disabled completely?
<MacSlow> nic-doffay, just curious... not that important
<nic-doffay> MacSlow, yeah
<MacSlow> nic-doffay, didn't find the property yet for this
<nic-doffay> MacSlow, sorry the components have support for this the OptionSelector doesn't.
<MacSlow> nic-doffay, only the internal "showDivider" flag
<nic-doffay> MacSlow, worth adding?
<nic-doffay> If so I'll throw it in now.
<MacSlow> nic-doffay, *shrugg*
<nic-doffay> MacSlow, might as well :)
<nic-doffay> showDividers bool it is then.
<MacSlow> cool
<Saviq> MacSlow, nic-doffay I think this should be theme-driven, no?
<MacSlow> Saviq, yeah... maybe even that
<Saviq> MacSlow, nic-doffay, I don't think we should be adding a property to disable them
<Saviq> MacSlow, and in any case... I don't think there is real visual design for them...
<Saviq> MacSlow, if you look at http://design.ubuntu.com/wp-content/uploads/option_selector_01.png for example
<Saviq> MacSlow, there are dividers
<MacSlow> Saviq, true... was just looking through the code of OptionSelector and was wondering as it is still work-in-progress
<Saviq> MacSlow, when you're wondering such things, you need to have a red light light up in your brain - does that even make sense? ;)
<Saviq> MacSlow, don't take visuals for granted - push back when you see something inconsistent
<nic-doffay> Saviq, totally forgot about themes.
<Saviq> MacSlow, even for https://lh4.googleusercontent.com/goPxF-p_6nxA8PM8vdawkie6HVW4ubTJ-hi_ajOHKUs2IQH34uvqIFLofNPP37GUj7enLg_f9kgaT8kegrKvWa3WyISjMmhGs4kRb8Uw_JWFt0v9Af0fC26f there are dividers, where did you see them not being there?
<MacSlow> Saviq, one of mpt's scribbles... but again I was just curious and not really pushing for anything -> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Networking?action=AttachFile&do=get&target=phone-wifi-prompted.png
<Saviq> MacSlow, right, don't consider those anything close to visual design :D
<Saviq> MacSlow, but in any case - changes like this should be theme-driven
<MacSlow> Saviq, of course
<Saviq> mterry, if you have a minute: https://code.launchpad.net/~saviq/unity8/prepare-cross-build/+merge/179250
<mterry> Saviq, looking
<Saviq> mterry, yeah, I thought about the FATAL_ERROR
<Saviq> mterry, can make it non-fatal
<ESphynx> Hey guys... is any of you going to be at FOSSCON this weekend by any chance? :)
<ESphynx> We've got this bug that we'd really like to be fixed in Saucy Salamander and not quite sure whether it's our toolkit's fault or Unity's fault...
<ESphynx> Said bug being @ http://ecere.com/mantis/view.php?id=850
#ubuntu-unity 2013-08-09
<dednick> larsu: ping
<tsdgeos> Saviq: think did not understand your comment in https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/unity8/category-expansion/+merge/178726/comments/404942
<Saviq> tsdgeos, I meant that on ListView, there's already a positionViewAtIndex() that does so with animation
<Saviq> tsdgeos, and I think we'll need LVWPH::positionViewAtIndex() soon enough
<Saviq> tsdgeos, so I was wondering if we could add it (doing as close to what LV::pVAI() does)
<tsdgeos> yeah well i can rename maximizeVisibleArea :D
<Saviq> tsdgeos, and then LVWPH::maximizeVisibleArea() would just be responsible for calculation what to do, and dispatch to LVWPH::pVAI() for the actuall scrolling
<Saviq> tsdgeos, yeah, but ::mVA does more than pVAI, doesn't it?
<reyueei> hello, i have some problem regarding the ubuntu search
<tsdgeos> Saviq: maybe, but not muchh more really, just positions the view so that the most of the index is visible
<Saviq> tsdgeos, so it does more - ::pVAI is "dumb" in the sense that it just does what you tell it to
<Saviq> tsdgeos, ::mVA determines what to do
<tsdgeos> hmmm
<tsdgeos> i don't see the difference
<tsdgeos> pVAI will scroll the view too, no?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, what I really mean is that pVAI takes a second argument
<Saviq> tsdgeos, mVA does not
<tsdgeos> ah
<tsdgeos> ok
<tsdgeos> yes
<Saviq> tsdgeos, that's the difference
<Saviq> tsdgeos, and we might need that
<Saviq> tsdgeos, being able to explicitly tell to position at beginning or end
<tsdgeos> sure, thing is that implementing pVAI nicely takes time
<tsdgeos> so i just did what we needed for now
<Saviq> tsdgeos, yeah, got it
<tsdgeos> i.e. i guess pVAI should work on all items
<tsdgeos> mVA just works on indexes that are already visible or cached
<tsdgeos> because we just need it for that
<tsdgeos> it's a reasonable compromise
<Saviq> tsdgeos, ah, got it
<tsdgeos> because for non created indexes
<Saviq> tsdgeos, ok, do the quickest thing for now
<tsdgeos> i have to go and calculate "where" they may be
<Saviq> tsdgeos, yup, got it
<tsdgeos> and then stuff starts to be harder
<Saviq> Cimi, can you do https://code.launchpad.net/~saviq/unity8/support-plurals/+merge/179350 please?
<Cimi> Saviq, y
<Cimi> Saviq, on my side, I have issues with testing crossfadeimage
<Cimi> Saviq, crossfadeImage status can be Image.ready with a not-existing image :O
<Saviq> Cimi, file a bug for SDK, create a test for it, fix it! :)
<Saviq> Cimi, should be easy
<Cimi> Saviq, it's our crossfadeimage componnt
<Cimi> Saviq, we're not using sdk
<Cimi> Saviq, this is opened https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/+bug/1204565
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1204565 in Ubuntu UI Toolkit "CrossFadeImage needs properties to control crossfade and fade" [Undecided,New]
<Saviq> Cimi, ok, fix in ours, then
<Cimi> ok
<tsdgeos> Saviq: https://code.launchpad.net/~saviq/unity8/support-plurals/+merge/179350
<Saviq> tsdgeos, yeah?
<tsdgeos> read the comment :D
<Saviq> tsdgeos, ;)
<tsdgeos> the make line you gave doesn't work here
<Saviq> tsdgeos, interesting, try "unity8.pot"
<Saviq> tsdgeos, maybe make behaves differently than ninja here
<tsdgeos> nope
<tsdgeos> doesn't work ether
<tsdgeos> +i
 * Saviq tries
<Saviq> tsdgeos, make -C builddir pot_file
<tsdgeos> ah, that
<tsdgeos> yep
<Saviq> Cimi, tsdgeos beat you to it ;)
<Cimi> Saviq, I am running that command now :P
<Cimi> Saviq, took time branching
<Saviq> :)
<tsdgeos> sorry
 * tsdgeos hides
<Cimi> works here too
<Saviq> tsdgeos, greyback, dednick, I will have to ask one of you guys to do https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity8/app-preview-data/+merge/179348
<Saviq> as I've been involved with it too much to review it properly again
<Saviq> or you could wait for mzanetti on Monday ;)
<tsdgeos> wait! wait! wait!
 * tsdgeos runs
<tsdgeos> ouch this one's big
<Saviq> tsdgeos, BIG?!
<tsdgeos> 2.5KLOC
<Saviq> tsdgeos, may I remind https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity8/indicators-client/+merge/172582
<Saviq> tsdgeos, it was split in two before
<tsdgeos> that one is big-er
<tsdgeos> :D
<Saviq> tsdgeos, but it was so intertwined
<Saviq> tsdgeos, I decided to merge
<tsdgeos> sure, makes sense
<tsdgeos> sometimes stuff has to be big
<Saviq> tsdgeos, it's mostly green, so a good thing
<greyback> lol
<Saviq> tsdgeos, ah also
 * tsdgeos was about to do a bad joke
<Saviq> tsdgeos, DashPreview was rm'ed and added
<Saviq> tsdgeos, so it's not really 2.5k
<Saviq> tsdgeos, because bzr is stupid
<tsdgeos> meh
<Saviq> tsdgeos, what was the bad joke? what was the bad joke?!
 * greyback theorizing about tsdgeos' joke
<tsdgeos> git is not that much smarter
<Saviq> lol
<tsdgeos> when you move files
<tsdgeos> you need to tell it something like
<tsdgeos> --findharder
<tsdgeos> or something
<Saviq> lol
<tsdgeos> so it actually realizes you moved the files
<Saviq> tsdgeos, you can always go back, though
<Saviq> tsdgeos, with bzr you're stuck
<greyback> I want 'find' to have that switch
<Saviq> lol more
<tsdgeos> --find-copies-harder
<tsdgeos>        --find-copies-harder
<tsdgeos>            For performance reasons, by default, -C option finds copies only if the original file of the copy was modified in the same changeset. This flag makes the command inspect unmodified files as candidates for the source of copy. This is a very expensive
<tsdgeos>            operation for large projects, so use it with caution. Giving more than one -C option has the same effect.
<Saviq> tsdgeos, at least it has that option
<tsdgeos> yeah
<Saviq> tsdgeos, and anyway, rebase -i FTW
<tsdgeos> oh i'm not defending bzr :D
<tsdgeos> Saviq: i guess i can try to have a look at that Dash thig
<greyback> I always enjoy bzr bashing Friday
<tsdgeos> the bad "joke" was: "it's mostly green, so a good thing" -> "I don't like vegetables"
<tsdgeos> now you can hate me more
<Saviq> rotfl
<Saviq> tsdgeos, let me try to repro
<greyback> tsdgeos: the quotes around "joke" were well placed
<Saviq> you're killing me guys ;D
<Saviq> tsdgeos, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5965895/
<Saviq> tsdgeos, play with the home scope a bit (search, scroll, clear the search)
<tsdgeos> Saviq: that on "plain" unity8?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, yes
<Saviq> tsdgeos, needs to be device, though, as on desktop you don't actually get empty homescope for long
<tsdgeos> ok, let me see
<tsdgeos> boooooo
<tsdgeos> i just set up the device for unity-mir
<tsdgeos> don't really want to go back
<Saviq> tsdgeos, you have the Nexus 10 don't ypu
<Saviq> you
<tsdgeos> Saviq: you speak the truth
<Saviq> tsdgeos, charged? ;)
<tsdgeos> yeah charged it yesterday
<Saviq> tsdgeos, you charged it recently, so should be fine
<Saviq> ok
<Saviq> biab
<tsdgeos> Saviq: but do you think it'll repro there?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, should, I think
<dednick> tsdgeos: you doing that review then?
<tsdgeos> dednick: unless you are crazy about do it yourself, yeah
<dednick> tsdgeos: lol. crazy about a review. funny man
<tsdgeos> i know, trying to get my comedy skills up in case i need to change careers
<tsdgeos> :D
<dednick> tsdgeos: a 2.5k review esspecially :)
<dednick> but better then a 9k
<dednick> Saviq: if you're upset about not being able to review it yourself, you can do https://code.launchpad.net/~nick-dedekind/unity8/indicators-behaviour.tabs/+merge/175334 ;)
<dednick> a measly 500 lines
<Saviq> dednick, yup, have that on my radar
<Saviq> dednick, not sure about the "upset" part, though :D
<dednick> Saviq: i just assumed after how you got stuck into that indicators review ;)
<tsdgeos> Saviq: lol if i do that patch on the Nexus10  i get a totally empty home scope
<tsdgeos> but if i search stuff it appear
<tsdgeos> s
<tsdgeos> :S
<tsdgeos> err, do i have local stuff?
<tsdgeos> no i don't
<tsdgeos> but yeah
<tsdgeos> can reproduce the header getting crazy on the middle of the screen
<tsdgeos> not cool
<tsdgeos> Saviq: paulliu: how do i test that app preview thing?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, install on device, gsettings get com.canonical.Unity.Dash scopes
<Saviq> tsdgeos, append "click/click.scope"
<Saviq> to the list from gsettings
<Saviq> and gsettings set com.canonical.Unity.Dash scopes "['the', 'list', 'here']"
<Saviq> tsdgeos, you shouldn't need to restart unity8, and you should get the click scope as a new master scope
<Saviq> tsdgeos, either tapping or long-pressing on an app in there should show you the preview
<tsdgeos> ok
<Saviq> tsdgeos, not to mention `make -C builddir tryAppPreview` for the basic tests
<tsdgeos> sure
<tsdgeos> that's test, i wanted to see it in real life
<Saviq> tsdgeos, yup, it should even install the click package for you and allow to run it
<Saviq> tsdgeos, assuming everything else is working in the image already
<tsdgeos> Saviq: changing on the fly didn't seem to work
<Saviq> tsdgeos, weird, worked for me
<Saviq> tsdgeos, see with 'get' if you actually got it updated
<tsdgeos> after a rerun of the shell it worked
<Saviq> ok
<Saviq> filing bug
<tsdgeos> Saviq: is "Rate This" supposed to work?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, no
<Saviq> tsdgeos, there's no support yet in the scope and friends
<tsdgeos> ok
<tsdgeos> install didn't work
<tsdgeos> but i guess that's not your fault
<tsdgeos> Saviq: i find it a bit weird that i can scroll the left size of the preview when on the tablet even if it fits fine on screen
<Saviq> tsdgeos, OTOH having it static might suggest it won't ever be scrollable... not sure we have a generic rule here
<Saviq> tsdgeos, but I know what you mean
<tsdgeos> sure
<tsdgeos> not blocking on that
<tsdgeos> just saying it's a big strange
<tsdgeos> /it's/felt
<Saviq> tsdgeos, did it install fine?
<tsdgeos> nope
<tsdgeos> didn't do anything
<tsdgeos> after pressing the install button
<Saviq> tsdgeos, ok, might be the backends didn't land yet, will verify
<Saviq> later
<tsdgeos> Saviq: wow, this is even weirded :D
<tsdgeos> press the install button and drag down
<tsdgeos> only the install button moves (the icon stays) and at some point the button disappers from screen
<tsdgeos> :S
<Saviq> tsdgeos, lol
<Saviq> tsdgeos, yeah, GridView should be interactive
<tsdgeos> same if you go up btw
<Saviq> *not
<tsdgeos> lol, and i can move the top left icon right :D
<tsdgeos> can i block on that?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, pushed
<Saviq> tsdgeos, yes
<Saviq> tsdgeos, "top left icon"?
<tsdgeos> the thing above the install button
<Saviq> tsdgeos, hmm not interactive at all here...
<Saviq> tsdgeos, tablet mode?
<tsdgeos> yep
<Saviq> tsdgeos, please write steps to repro on the MR, not seeing it here
<tsdgeos> Saviq: ahhh
<tsdgeos> i think it makes sense now
<tsdgeos> it's in case you have more images
<Saviq> tsdgeos, yeah, the top part is a listview
<tsdgeos> ok
<tsdgeos> we definitely need to revisit the idea of adding a "max overshoot" to listviews
<Saviq> tsdgeos, same "should we scroll if nothing there" applies
<tsdgeos> this is getting silly
<tsdgeos> i can understand it should scroll a bit to show it's scrollable
<tsdgeos> but letting me move the screenshot 500px in empty spaces is confusing
<tsdgeos> lunch time
<tsdgeos> bbl
<Saviq> o/
<Saviq> tsdgeos, btw, file a bug with ubuntu-ux about a generic rule for overshooting
<tsdgeos> Saviq: i will, Oren already told me they want to limit ages ago and i even did a dirty hack when coding the hud appstack that gerry smartly told me to drop
<Saviq> :D
<tsdgeos> but i'll file it
<tsdgeos> Saviq: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-ux/+bug/1210507
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1210507 in Ubuntu UX "Generic rule for overshooting scrollables/lists/etc" [Undecided,New]
<tsdgeos> Saviq: ahhhhhhhh
<tsdgeos> autogenerated files
<dednick|lunch> larsu: ping
<Saviq> tsdgeos, yeah, I know
<Saviq> tsdgeos, will try and grab the source file and generate them build time
<tsdgeos> +1
<Saviq> tsdgeos, btw, do you know if, when cross-compiling, will it be safe to use amd64 moc and qdbusxml2cpp for armhf sources?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, I don't expect them to be different, but then who knows...
<tsdgeos> they should
<tsdgeos> can't say for sure
<tsdgeos> but i don't see why they shouldn'y
<tsdgeos> not much a cross compile guy myself
<tsdgeos> much -> at all
<tsdgeos> :D
<mhr3> tsdgeos, did you have time to look into the proxymodel count thing?
<tsdgeos> mhr3: nope sorry
<mterry> dednick, heyo!  Thanks for your review of the powerd-test branch.  You noted that I might not be generating the qmltypes file needed for "typeinfo plugin.qmltypes".  I don't really understand the whole qmltypes thing, I just cargo culted that.  Is there manual work needed to generate that?  It doesn't happen automatically?
<dednick> mterry: we don't need to do the qmltypes for mocks. just remove the line :)
<dednick> mterry: it's just to get type info into qtcreator
<mterry> dednick, fair.  But for normal plugins, it does get generated automatically?
<mterry> Using the macros for installing the qmldir file?
<dednick> mterry: the export_qmlplugin does it for you using qmlplugindump
<dednick> mterry: export_qmlplugin macro i mean
<mterry> dednick, OK, makes sense
<tedg> Wellark, For quick lists are you creating a new service or is it part of the Unity8 mega memory space?
<Saviq> guys, who has mako?
<dednick> tedg: ping. can you please put a Position key in the indicator-network service file please?
<tedg> NO!
<tedg> Oh, okay, since you asked so nicely.
<tedg> :-)
<dednick> tedg: :) thanks
<kgunn> mterry: ping
<mterry> kgunn, hello
<kgunn> mterry: hey....you gotta nexus4 right ?
<kgunn> we're in the "go green" hotseat
<kgunn> http://reports.qa.ubuntu.com/smokeng/saucy/image/3439/
<mterry> kgunn, yeah
<kgunn> mterry: can you take a look
<mterry> kgunn, ok
<kgunn> mterry: thanks so much....all failed which is weird...i hope its just some global bug with fmwk or something....
<mterry> kgunn, do you know if there's a trick to running the tests, or do I just adb shell in and run "autopilot run unity8"?
<kgunn> Saviq: ^ ?
<kgunn> or MacSlow ^ ?
<kgunn> since he's had so much AP fun lately :)
<MacSlow> mterry, that's what I do...
<MacSlow> mterry, did you do setup described here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Testing/Autopilot/ ?
<MacSlow> kgunn, hm... that seems to have been too much ;)
<MacSlow> mterry, did you do setup described here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Testing/Autopilot/ ?
<MacSlow> mterry, not sure if you got that... you just disconnected
<mterry> MacSlow, yeah thanks, I just got it
<mterry> MacSlow, will set up
<mterry> is that autopilot PPA really still needed?  thought it all got in saucy
<MacSlow> mterry, well it's got the most current bits... so I'd say yes
<MacSlow> mterry, at least for "autopilot" itself
<kgunn> mterry: not sure if you're familiar with that dashboard....but there are some links to artifacts/console output that i know the QA team recently updated to hold bette/more info....
<Saviq> mterry, phablet-test-run -i -p unity8-autopilot -n unity8
<kgunn> maybe there's a clue in there
<Saviq> mterry, sets up everything-autopilot
<Saviq> kgunn, no useful info there
<kgunn> Saviq: :(
<Cimi> I have something weird
<Saviq> kgunn, all the tests basically say "didn't initialize in time"
<mterry> Saviq, ooh, nice line.  From the device?
<Saviq> mterry, no, from host
<mterry> (once phablet-tools is installed)
<mterry> k
<Saviq> mterry, it only requires ssh on the device first
<Cimi> within the component, just before emitting a signal called "swapped()", I put console.log("swapped called")
<Cimi> on the file using the component
<Cimi> onSwaped: console.log("swapped")
<Cimi> swapped
<Cimi> btw
<Cimi> I don't get 1 "swapped" for each "swapped called"
<Cimi> what??
<Cimi> like it's not emitting signals
<Saviq> Cimi, maybe there's a handler in a subclass?
<Cimi> Saviq, sorry I don't get
<Cimi> Saviq, component is crossfadeimage, signal swapped in the file
<Cimi> Saviq, in shell.qml, inside the crossfadeimae component declaration, I have onswapped
<Cimi> Saviq, it gets less events :-\
<Cimi> I put onSwapped within crossfadeimage.qml and it gets all of them
<Cimi> they are like not passed through the shell.qml
<Cimi> it's actually missing one event, no idea why
<Cimi> Saviq, ?
<Saviq> Cimi, dunno, did you try putting onSwapped inside crossfadeimage
<Cimi> Saviq, yes, and works...
<Cimi> Saviq, inside Shell.qml, it's missing one signal
<Cimi> most of them but not one
<Saviq> Cimi, dunno, would have to try, but gtg now
<Cimi> Saviq, enjoy weekend, thx
<mterry> Hrm, seems like the touch object just isn't doing anything.  taps or drags
<Saviq> mterry, I think that might be a complete input failure again
<Saviq> mterry, stop unity8 as phablet
<Saviq> mterry, sudo kill `pidof ubuntuappmanager`
<Saviq> mterry, and try again
<mterry> Saviq, ok
<Saviq> mterry, to try, also check if you run indicators-client manually
<Saviq> mterry, also, when you reproduce the lack of input
<mterry> Saviq, didn't help
<Saviq> mterry, interesting
<Saviq> mterry, does your finger work?
<mterry> Saviq, yes
<Saviq> mterry, ok, so unity8 is stopped, right?
<mterry> Saviq, I can get past the first problem, but next time it tries to use touch, it fails (well, nothing happens, then it times out)
<Saviq> mterry, so one test completes?
<mterry> Saviq, after autopilot runs, it pops up again.  I had manually stopped it like you said before
<Saviq> mterry, don't use -n on phablet-test-run, it won't pop up then
<mterry> Saviq, no.  The greeter swipes away, then the test fails the next time it tries to use touch
<Saviq> mterry, ah so the greeter does swipe away
<Saviq> mterry, so input in itself is there
<mterry> If I do it manually
<Saviq> mterry, how do the indicator client tests behave?
<mterry> Saviq, let me check, I've been focusing on one of the greeter tests
 * greyback eow
<Saviq> mterry, real weird
<greyback> bye all!
<Saviq> greyback, o/
<Saviq> mterry, make sure ubuntuappmanager is restarted and that unity8 doesn't start
<Saviq> mterry, as uam sometimes gets "dirty" when the "real" unity8 starts
<Saviq> mterry, weird that it would only affect nexus4 :/\
<Cimi> anyone with ideas?
<Cimi> why a signal is not passed to who is using the component?
<mterry> Saviq, same behavior with indicator tests.  I can manually go through the test, but as soon as it tries to use self.pointing_device, nothing happens and the next assert fails
<Saviq> mterry, can you go android-shell
<Saviq> mterry, and see with getevent
<Saviq> mterry, if the events even get through evdev?
<Saviq> mterry, https://source.android.com/devices/tech/input/getevent.html
<mterry> Saviq, ok
<mterry> Saviq, nothing came through getevent
<Saviq> mterry, and your finger does?
<mterry> Saviq, yup
<Saviq> mterry, ok, autopilot fail
<Saviq> mterry, can you please file a bug
<mterry> Saviq, sure.  Assigned to... thomi ?
<Saviq> mterry, yeah
<Saviq> it's saturday for them already, so we won't get better until Monday, but at least he might get to it before our Monday
<dednick> larsu: ping
<dednick> tedg: ping
<tedg> dednick, pong
<dednick> tedg: hey. was just wondering if you knew what happened to larsu today. hasnt been responding. is he away?
<tedg> dednick, He's apparently on a train today.
<dednick> tedg: either that or he's tired of my bitching ;)
<dednick> tedg: ah right
<tedg> Not sure what that means as far as when/if he'll be available.
<dednick> tedg: well our days are over now, so i guess monday. no matter
<tedg> dednick, Yeah, probably.
<dednick> tedg: and thanks for the position update
<tedg> dednick, No problem, did it work for you?
<dednick> tedg: yup. all good. actually, is there a doc somewhere with the indicator position layout described?
<tedg> dednick, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/StatusBar
<dednick> rotation lock indicator? pttf.
<dednick> have a good weekend all
<Wellark> tedg: quick lists?
<tedg> Wellark, On the launcher
<Wellark> == jump lists == launcher menus
<Wellark> oh, ok
<Wellark> (sorry, really laggy connection..)
<tedg> NP, yes those.
<Wellark> tedg: there is no service or anything as dynamic (runtime) entries are not supported before 14.04
<Wellark> tedg: but I would say it would be part of the "mega" memoryspace once it's there
<Wellark> it's just a simple dbus interface
<tedg> Wellark, Okay, but it'll be published by the Unity8 connection.
<tedg> Wellark, Security is wanting a list of interfaces
<tedg> Wellark, So I'll add that to it.
<tedg> Would be nice if we could split it out so that Unity 7 and 8 were using the same backend.
<Wellark> tedg: can you send me an email on what info you need from me?
<Wellark> I have to EOD
<Wellark> or actually have already
<tedg> Wellark, I don't need any other info.  That's it.  Have a good weekend!
<Wellark> tedg: oh. one thing the security team should be aware off
<Wellark> tedg: the unity actions
<Wellark> now every application exposes a set of actions to dbus
<Wellark> I would guess the default policy is to block any calls to the applications
<Wellark> but the shell has to be able to invoke them
<tedg> Wellark, Yeah, they're more worried about services right now.  But that is good to know.
<Wellark> and later we need to implement some sort of app to app IPC
<tedg> Uhm, perhaps.  Not sure if we want to do that.
<Wellark> and at that point we need to extend security to those applications also
<tedg> I think we want to always go through helpers.
<Wellark> oh, sure. that's one way of doing it
<Wellark> I just don't want random apps to have access to the unity actions of other apps in the first spin
<Wellark> but that's probably the default
<Wellark> tedg: but anyway, have a great weekend! :)
<tedg> Have fun!
#ubuntu-unity 2013-08-11
<fajung> hello, I'm on ubuntu 12.04, and I wonder if I can add to the unity's launcher side bar mounted partition under /mnt/. my partition is mounted at '/mnt/Warehouse'
<fajung> is there a way to display a mounted partition in the unity's launcher bar?
<fajung> my partition is mounted at /mnt/....
#ubuntu-unity 2014-08-04
<Saviq> o/
<tsdgeos> Saviq: let's land stuff :D
<Saviq> tsdgeos, dash-as-app is next in store, and there's still two issues to solve
<tsdgeos> ok :/
<tsdgeos> Saviq: who's working on them?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, Daniel and myself
<Saviq> tsdgeos, or you could take over the second issue (meaning can't launch apps from dash from silo 7)
<Saviq> tsdgeos, we suspect click scope not sending proper appid:///, application:/// urls
<tsdgeos> Saviq: well i'm doing altnav, but if this is more important i can have a look if you want
<Saviq> tsdgeos, nah, do your stuff
<tsdgeos> oki
<Saviq> tsdgeos, we need to wait for Daniel anyway
<tsdgeos> oki
<tsdgeos> Saviq: this is old, no ? https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity8/grid-see-more/+merge/226297 disapprove?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, done
<Saviq> mhr3, hey, the trace here bug #1351801 looks rather similar to bug #1348702, don't you think?
<ubot5> bug 1351801 in lrt-crashes "lrt test found crash file _usr_bin_unity8.32011.crash" [Critical,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1351801
<ubot5> bug 1348702 in unity-scopes-api "unity8 crashed with SIGSEGV" [High,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1348702
<mhr3> hmm, doesn't look completely the same
<Saviq> mhr3, symbols are not complete, though
<mhr3> Saviq, yea, just had a look at the raw .crash file, looks very similar there, but the retrace is weird
<Saviq> mhr3, agreed
<tsdgeos> ah!
<tsdgeos> i know what's making the test_departments unstable
<tsdgeos> now onto a fix
<mhr3> tsdgeos, hey, so question - could we land the nav + altnav in its current form and then look into what would be needed to properly support navigating from the middle of the tree?
<tsdgeos> mhr3: well, there's no altnav :D
<tsdgeos> so i guess no
<mhr3> tsdgeos, after that then
<tsdgeos> sure, when there's altnav, hopefully at the end of today
<tsdgeos> we can land it
<tsdgeos> and then explore the other stuff
<mhr3> k
<jgdx> h
<Cimi> Saviq, https://code.launchpad.net/~fboucault/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/flickable_right_speed
<mhr3> Cimi, is there a branch with the scope settings?
<Cimi> mhr3, I am starting now
<Cimi> mhr3, will finish this week
<mhr3> Cimi, let me know once there's something testable
<Cimi> mhr3, tomorrow you coming here?
<tsdgeos> Saviq: what's the thing that regenerates tests/mocks/Unity/Unity.qmltypes ?
<tsdgeos> qmlplugindump?
<mhr3> Cimi, yep, and you'll get told off if it aint ready then! :P
<tsdgeos> do we have a way to update it? or just call it manually?
<Cimi> mhr3, you are gonna leave, why you care that much? :)
<Cimi> mhr3, you wanna stay? :)
<mhr3> Cimi, who said i will be doing the telling off? :)
<tsdgeos> mhr3: i think i'm going to split it in two branches
<tsdgeos> one in lp:~unity-team/unity8/scopes-v4 that is mostly getting it to compile with scopes-v4 + renaming
<tsdgeos> and another one dependent on that that actually implements alt nav
<mhr3> tsdgeos, sounds good to me, at least we can land the v4 stuff
<tsdgeos> easier to review i'd say
<tsdgeos> also if we want to land v4 we can do now yes
<tsdgeos> Saviq: do we use CachingNetworkManagerFactory at all?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, yes
<tsdgeos> we do
<tsdgeos> damn files that have classe isnide with different names :D
<Saviq> ;)
<tsdgeos> i guess we don't care it leaks
<tsdgeos> since it's app-long lived
<Saviq> tsdgeos, well, it's shell-lived, if that's what you mean
<tsdgeos> yeah
<tsdgeos> shell is an app ;)
<Saviq> not sure we shouldn't care about leaks in the shell ;)
<tsdgeos> Saviq: it's only a leak when you shut down
<Saviq> ah ok
<tsdgeos> which who cares :D
<tsdgeos> i mean it's technically one
<tsdgeos> but bleh
<paulliu> cwayne1: ping
<tsdgeos> mhr3: did we decide that there would only be altnavigation if there was navigation?
<mhr3> tsdgeos, no
<mhr3> tsdgeos, right now you can have altnav and no nav
<tsdgeos> ok, not a big issue either
<tsdgeos> just to know what's possible :D
<tsdgeos> anyone thinks how i could do this if at all? http://paste.ubuntu.com/7950889/
<mhr3> tsdgeos, connect to both :)
<tsdgeos> sure
<mhr3> and ignore one :)
<tsdgeos> that i have
<tsdgeos> but is lame
<tsdgeos> in the "oh look how cool is this" world
<mhr3> but works :)
<tsdgeos> sure
<Saviq> tsdgeos, other than dynamically creating that object, don't think so
<mhr3> tsdgeos, you could always generate some qml ;P
<tsdgeos> hmmm
<tsdgeos> good idea
<tsdgeos> not
<facundobatista> Holas
<mhr3> Saviq, seen http://paste.ubuntu.com/7950960/ ?
<mhr3> Saviq, media-hub / dbus-cpp crash in u8
<tsdgeos> Saviq: so we have any visuals on how the double navigation has to look like?
<tsdgeos> i understand it's half-half for buttons
<tsdgeos> the list is still full width
<tsdgeos> but i'm interested in how the buttons look when the list is open
<tsdgeos> to show the list belongs to the left or the right
<tsdgeos> is it only the ^ merker or there's something else?
<cwayne1> paulliu: (late) pong
<paulliu> cwayne1: What data are you actually passed to attributes?
<cwayne1> paulliu: 2014/08/04 07:16:52 [{4.00mi } {(4) http://s3-media2.fl.yelpcdn.com/assets/2/www/img/ccf2b76faa2c/ico/stars/v1/stars_large_4.png}]
<paulliu> cwayne1: is that a rating?
<cwayne1> paulliu: its suppose to be a number of ratings, and then the image I get from the API
<mhr3> tsdgeos, page 5 https://docs.google.com/a/canonical.com/document/d/1rtLO2iSm0rfTtoI7iKtGt2pVlf_65FOFZWG8rpFN2U4/edit
<tsdgeos> hmmmm
<tsdgeos> is it whiter because it's amazon?
<mhr3> tsdgeos, don't think so
<mhr3> tsdgeos, maybe it's whiter cause there's two
<tsdgeos> sure
<tsdgeos> but the selected one
<mhr3> tsdgeos, or maybe it's supposed to be whiter even now when you activate it
<tsdgeos> gets white
<tsdgeos> but in a blue scope
<tsdgeos> that'd be weird?
<mhr3> tsdgeos, similarly weird than having white departments in a blue scope?
<tsdgeos> correct :D
<tsdgeos> i always expected people would complain about that
<paulliu> cwayne1: very weird. Actually I cannot reproduce your bug.
<cwayne1> paulliu: even with the click I sent?
<paulliu> cwayne1: wait. Let me try your click
<mhr3> cwayne1, are there any scopes that override the background color?
<cwayne1> mhr3: i know of one, the rest only override the pageheader background
<mhr3> cwayne1, and it overrides it to black i guess?
<cwayne1> uh, i think light blue
<mhr3> cwayne1, oh.. we're wondering what do departments look like in that situation, cause they'll be white, right?
<cwayne1> hah this one doesnt have depts
<cwayne1> but no, they inherit the color
<paulliu> cwayne1: btw, how to let yelp scope to get some data? I saw empty.
<mhr3> cwayne1, oh?
<mhr3> cwayne1, in that case it's solved i guess :)
<cwayne1> paulliu: should just work.. i wonder if it doesn't have data for wherever you are?
<mhr3> tsdgeos, so yes, make it blue then
<cwayne1> mhr3: id check with Saviq, but i recall it inheriting the color
<paulliu> cwayne1: Do I need to login to somewhere?
<cwayne1> paulliu: nope
<paulliu> cwayne1: I'm in blue-fin office right now. Should be good.
<tsdgeos> mhr3: cwayne1: oh yes, they alrady inherit the colors
<tsdgeos> mhr3: so i guess i'll just put some opacity layer on the non open one and bedone
<tsdgeos> until someone complains :D
<cwayne1> paulliu: agh crap. bluefin's squid proxy breaks it
<cwayne1> paulliu: can you run it on mobile data instead?
<paulliu> cwayne1: I can't. I don't have a SIM card here.
<cwayne1> damnit
<paulliu> cwayne1: I'll be back to Taiwan tomorrow. Let's see if it works then.
<cwayne1> paulliu: cool, thanks.  it just seems weird to me that it works pefectly in scope-tool, but doesnt on device
<paulliu> cwayne1: yeah. I'll check it on devices.
<dandrader> damn, unity 7 on my desktop is freezing right after entering the password
<dandrader> bregma_, any tips? ^
<paulliu> dandrader: upgrade in console?
<paulliu> dandrader: maybe it is not freezing. Just very slow.
<dandrader> upgraded & rebooted already
<Saviq> tsdgeos, mhr3, yeah design for that is somewhat inconsistent
<Saviq> the amazon document isn't really visual design
<Saviq> tsdgeos, we need to introduce a background color behind the nav buttons in any case
<mhr3> tsdgeos, opacity layer? eek? the color is supposed to be customizable
<mhr3> s/eek\?/eek!/
<dandrader> paulliu, that solved it... http://www.webupd8.org/2012/10/how-to-reset-compiz-and-unity-in-ubuntu.html although now I can only make it work by running "unity-reset" :/
<Saviq> dandrader, hey, any progress on shell locking up with dash as app?
<kgunn> was just wondering too ^
<Saviq> oh there's two elopios
<Saviq> elopio, I just got silo 7 installed and I can run apps from dash just fine, isn't that what you reported not working for you?
<dandrader> Saviq, kgunn, not today as so far I've been just struggling with getting unity7 on my desktop to work again and copying the work form laptop to desktop
<dandrader> from
<dandrader> Saviq, kgunn apart from that I'm not stuck. but updating tests, mocks has taken quite a bit of my time last Friday and it's still not done
<mhr3> jhodapp, looks familiar? http://paste.ubuntu.com/7950960/
<kgunn> dandrader: ack
<jhodapp> mhr3, not really...when are you getting that?
<Saviq> mhr3, anywhere we should look at for paulliu_ to be able to implement interactive: false?
<Saviq> mhr3, or will it just be if (template["interactive"]) { }?
<tsdgeos> mhr3: i found a nicer way to make it nice
<tsdgeos> wait for lats bits
<mhr3> jhodapp, u8 crash, without retrace it was pointing into libmedia-hub-client
<mhr3> Saviq, let's make it "non-interactive", so default == false
<Saviq> paulliu_, ok so ↑, please in GenericScopeView check whether template["non-interactive"] is true, and ignore taps / long presses
<Saviq> paulliu_, base off of Cimi's touchdown branch so that you can disable the touchdown effect, too
<mhr3> pstolowski, fyi ^
<paulliu_> Saviq: ok. got it.
<pstolowski> mhr3, Saviq fine by me, thanks!
<jhodapp> mhr3, is that when doing a song preview?
<mhr3> jhodapp, it actually happened when i was closing everything
<jhodapp> mhr3, what do you mean? closing what exactly?
<mhr3> jhodapp, preview with the audio components was long dead at that point
<tsdgeos> mhr3: have a look at https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/unity8/alt_nav_support/+merge/229448
<mhr3> jhodapp, well, long in computer terms, a second...
<mhr3> ish
<jhodapp> mhr3, right, but what were you closing?
<mhr3> jhodapp, the entire scope
<Saviq> mhr3, about https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity-scopes-shell/drop-appid-workaround/+merge/228427
<Saviq> mhr3, should we even have the if(application) still?
<jhodapp> mhr3, interesting...seems like things might be getting destroyed in the wrong order then...it was trying to get the playback status but perhaps the media-hub instance was already destroyed
<mhr3> Saviq, i won't cry if we drop it :)
<mhr3> jhodapp, sounds about right
<mhr3> jhodapp, or maybe it just got the reply after it was destroyed
<jhodapp> mhr3, right exactly
<Saviq> mhr3, how about activateApplication then?
<jhodapp> mhr3, I know that ricmm and mandel had a lot of problems with gcc4.9 with crashers and such
<mhr3> Saviq, i never needed it, was for you guys
<Saviq> mhr3, yeah, drop in v4?
<mhr3> Saviq, fine with me
<tsdgeos> mhr3: https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/unity8/alt_nav_support/+merge/229451 with the proper prerequisite
<Saviq> mhr3, will activateUri ever get a scope:// uri still?
 * Saviq will drop activateUri() altogether if follows that path
<mhr3> tsdgeos, file:///home/miso/projects/unity8/qml/ScopeTool.qml:75:9: Cannot assign to non-existent property "model"
<tsdgeos> ah right
<tsdgeos> need to update scopetool
<tsdgeos> mhr3: just remove that line i think
<tsdgeos> or give me a sec to fix it
<mhr3> Saviq, yes
<mhr3> Saviq, but activateUri isn't Q_INVOKABLE, is it?
<Saviq> mhr3, yeah, is not
<mhr3> Saviq, so leave my methods alone :)
<tsdgeos> mhr3: fixed
<mhr3> ty
<tsdgeos> wait n
<tsdgeos>  Could not acquire lock
<mhr3> nothing to pull
<tsdgeos> who has the lock on my branch?
<tsdgeos> anyhow pushed now
<mhr3> only you can :)
<tsdgeos> mhr3: ↑
<tsdgeos> i think wrong timed ctrl+c did it
<mhr3> tsdgeos, hm, i get no departments in the tool now
<mhr3> tsdgeos, http://paste.ubuntu.com/7951864/
<mhr3> oh wait... maybe i don't have correct shell plugin installed :)
<tsdgeos> looks like it
<tsdgeos> mhr3: also for the "hidden" trick to work we may need the shell plugin to work like the ui code "needs"
<tsdgeos> or maybe not
<mhr3> what does that mean?
<tsdgeos> and it's just my plugin code being crap :D
<tsdgeos> probably not
<tsdgeos> or maybe yes
<tsdgeos> don't know :D
<Saviq> mhr3, re-review https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity-scopes-shell/drop-appid-workaround/+merge/228427 please?
<tsdgeos> mhr3: basically you need to return the hidden "node" as currentId and once i query for it change the currentid to the selected one
<tsdgeos> mhr3: something like this http://paste.ubuntu.com/7951882/
<Saviq> mhr3, I'll leave the handler be until we land v4 then
<mhr3> Saviq, k
<mhr3> tsdgeos, that is weird, can't we do something less weird?
<tsdgeos> mhr3: thing is the code was never designed to do jumps
<tsdgeos> so it doesn't know how it can be currently in a child without even being in the aprt
<tsdgeos> parent
<tsdgeos> so i need to get the parent first
<mhr3> tsdgeos, btw i'm loosing the state when playing with both navs, not sure if it's the ui or the plugin... or the scope
<tsdgeos> mhr3: it's separate items in the ui
<tsdgeos> should not break there (i think)
<tsdgeos> mhr3: but if you think it may be because of the ui give me a way to reproduce the problem
<cwayne1> what is alt-nav-support?
<Saviq> cwayne1, aka sort order
<cwayne1> i.e. sort by price or rating?
<Saviq> cwayne1, i.e. whatever the scope sends
<Saviq> cwayne1, but yes, it's meant to be used for secondary navigation (next to departments)
<mhr3> tsdgeos, looks like plugin issue
<cwayne1> Saviq: and that's separate from filters right
<Saviq> cwayne1, yes
<tsdgeos> mhr3: oki
<mhr3> tsdgeos, shoot... i f-ed up
<tsdgeos> mhr3: can be fixed?
<mhr3> tsdgeos, my brilliant idea of dropping loadDepartment() and just using using performQuery, means that i'd need to mangle the queries in one nav everytime you switch state in the other
<tsdgeos> :D
<Saviq> mhr3, you mean in the cache you keep? eek
<mhr3> fsck
<mhr3> tsdgeos, will you kill me if i ask to revert that?
<tsdgeos> mhr3: so what do you want to do?
<mhr3> tsdgeos, ie drop the *query props and role from the nav interface, and keep using loadDepartment() instead of performQuery()
<mhr3> tsdgeos, or like setNavState(bool alt, string state_id);
<tsdgeos> mhr3: one loadDepartment or two loadDepartment?
<mhr3> i'd still prefer a single method, but need to distinguish for which one is it, so has to have extra param at least
<tsdgeos> mhr3: if it has to be done, it has to be done
<tsdgeos> please ping me when you've updated the api so i can follow up
<mhr3> tsdgeos, ok... sorry about that :/
<tsdgeos> no worries, what has to be done has to be done
<elopio> Saviq: that was when I compiled the branch myself. I couldn't reproduce it from the silo.
<elopio> On the silo, my problem was showing the dash when an app was loading. Can you give that a try?
<Saviq> elopio, yeah, that we're onto
<Saviq> elopio, great, means that's our last issue, dandrader is on it
<elopio> Saviq: ok, thanks.
<Saviq> elopioI
<Saviq> I'm just reviewing your branch, few small comments coming up
<elopio> Saviq: great. After my meetings I'll take care of them.
<mhr3> tsdgeos, pushed query drop
<mhr3> Saviq, also activateApplication drop
<Saviq> mhr3, ktx
<tsdgeos> Saviq: mhr3: and what do we do with activateApplication dependant code in the shell?
<mhr3> Saviq, oh yea, maybe we should have left it for later?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, we remove it in v4
<Saviq> tsdgeos, there's only 4 lines
<tsdgeos> Saviq: no replacement?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, dash-as-app replaces it
<tsdgeos> ok
<Saviq> tsdgeos, by launching directly with Qt.openUrlExternally
<mhr3> tsdgeos, but without dash-as-app it's no good
<Saviq> mhr3, dash-as-app lands before anything else in unity8
<mhr3> ok
<mhr3> Saviq, and if it needs to be reverted?
<Saviq> mhr3, it doesn't :P
 * mhr3 remembers greeter :P
<Saviq> mterry, mhr3 is here for you ↑
<mterry> :)
<pstolowski> tsdgeos, hey, is there a silo with https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/unity8/scopeActivatePreview/+merge/228624 by any chance?
<tsdgeos> Saviq: ↑ ¿
<Saviq> pstolowski, not reviewed yet, no
<pstolowski> ack, thanks
<mzanetti> https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity-api/scopes-v4/+merge/228346/comments/556463
<mzanetti> hehe.. when I proposed this the answer was: If changing we should add activate* for the others too :P
<Saviq> mzanetti, go away
<mzanetti> Saviq: in an hour
<Saviq> mzanetti, didn't get your sentence anyway :P
<mzanetti> Saviq: well. I proposed exactly that when I started with dash-as-app
<Saviq> mzanetti, should've made it happen then ;)
<mzanetti> and mhr3's opinion was that the others should have activate*() signals too instead of removing the one for apps
<Saviq> mzanetti, apparently he doesn't care any more for some reason ;)
<mzanetti> yeah... I guess so :(
<mhr3> mzanetti, i mostly wanted single place that deals with it
<mhr3> if that's url-dispatcher... so be it
<mzanetti> mhr3: yeah, same here :)
<mzanetti> mhr3: no worries... just had to grin a little when the mail notification showed up on my screen before
<mhr3> but imo it would be cleaner if there was just a heyHandleThis(url) signal
<mzanetti> I'm not really here today anyways
<tsdgeos> mhr3: pushed the api changes
<MacSlow> mzanetti, aren't you on vacation? :)
<tedg> Saviq, Is there a reason the packages in the dash-as-app silo aren't built? Can we click the build button?
<mzanetti> MacSlow: yup
<Saviq> tedg, they are
<Saviq> tedg, it was a reconf just to drop qtdeclarative from it
<Saviq> tedg, I can kick a WATCH_ONLY if you want ;)
<tedg> Heh, okay.
<Saviq> done
<Saviq> since you're the 2nd person asking me that today ;)
<Saviq> elopio, yikes there's three of you nwo
<Saviq> now
<Saviq> elopio, reviewed dash as app ap
 * Saviq restarts xchat, got confused with elopio
<elopio> I could use two more of myself :)
<Wellark> dednick: can we go forward with this one? AFAIK it will conflict with your indicator-polish branch as it ccontains the same fix separately: https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-api-team/unity8/default-indicator-page-loader-visible-fix/+merge/228943
<Wellark> how close are you to land your branch?
<Saviq> Wellark, check the status on that MP again ;)
<elopio> Saviq: I'll make the corrections, thanks for the detailed review. Any suggestions about the is_job_running function?
<elopio> I could just try to stop the dash without checking if it was running.
<Wellark> Saviq: :D
<Wellark> right
<Wellark> Saviq, dednick: thanks!
<Wellark> Estilanda: could you approve the design changes in here: https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-api-team/unity8/modeminfo/+merge/225159
<Saviq> elopio, I think you need to check for just start/ instead
<Saviq> elopio, if you just stop, and it's not started, you'll get a bad exit code
<tsdgeos> mterry: ping
<mterry> tsdgeos, hello!
<tsdgeos> mterry: i can swipe the greeter to the left in the first screen
<tsdgeos> known bug?
<tsdgeos> or shall i file one?
<mterry> tsdgeos, uh, known behavior.  I haven't asked design whether it's a bug or not
<mterry> tsdgeos, the swipe left behavior was added after the edge demo.  I'm not sure it's awful to allow it?
<mterry> But design might think differently,sure.  Worth filing a bug against ubuntu-ux, assigning to esti maybe, and confirming with them
<tsdgeos> it feels quite confusing
<tsdgeos> that you're telling me how to swipe from right
<tsdgeos> and i can also swipe from left
<tsdgeos> none of the other screens let me do taht
<mhr3> tsdgeos, pushed the plugin, things seems to work fine now
<tsdgeos> goodie
<tsdgeos> Saviq: https://code.launchpad.net/~cimi/unity8/card_emblems_single_container/+merge/223899 approved or rejected?
<tsdgeos> ah rejected
 * tsdgeos can't read
<tsdgeos> mhr3: did you try the hidden stuff?
<mhr3> tsdgeos, kindof... i didn't notice it not working :)
<tsdgeos> ok :D
<Saviq> @unity when reviewing, please make sure to click "claim review" at the top so that you don't clash
 * tsdgeos does that when really reviewing
<Saviq> yup, good
<tsdgeos> the rest i have comments on are either "needs fixing" because of merges or "abstain" because of fixed meregs
<Cimi> Saviq, best way to put settings is like PreviewListView on right of the scope?
<Cimi> or we have other ideas?
<Saviq> Cimi, probably, yeah, just a page on top of the scope
<Cimi> Saviq, fading in or sliding like previews?
<Saviq> Cimi, sliding, same
<Cimi> ok
<Saviq> Cimi, anyway, who am I to say ;)
<Saviq> Cimi, you've got designers closer than I do
<Cimi> Saviq, yeah, just wondering if you had chat on it
<Saviq> Cimi, truth is we really need to make all these transitions consistent, using a PageStack or so, they're all over the place now
<Saviq> but well, SDK doesn't support animated pagestacks :|
<Saviq> yet
<mhr3> Saviq, think we'll need a Q_INVOKABLE void forceSearch() on the Scope object
<Saviq> mhr3, you mean a refresh()?
<mhr3> Saviq, yea
<Saviq> mhr3, yeah, thought so
<mhr3> Saviq, for those refresh button
<mhr3> s
<Saviq> +2
<Saviq> (because we have two of those) :P
<mhr3> Saviq, adding to v4 :)
<Saviq> yup
<mhr3> Saviq, slot or invokable?
<Saviq> mhr3, same thing, really
<mhr3> can slot be virtual actually?
<mhr3> never tried that
<Saviq> mhr3, yeah it can
<Cimi> tsdgeos, is this edge demo or welcome wizard? https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity8/+bug/1352408
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1352408 in Unity 8 "Welcome wizard lets you swipe from the left in the "Swipe from the right" screen" [Undecided,New]
<Saviq> Cimi, edge demo indeed
<Cimi> ok
<tsdgeos> Cimi: right sorry
<dednick> Saviq: how do i get ubuntu-app-launch to recognise an arbitrary process as an application?
<Saviq> dednick, you don't
<dednick> Saviq: say that i want to.
<dednick> :)
<Saviq> dednick, if you want for qtmir to recognize it as an app, pass --desktop_file_hint=/path/to/desktop/file
<Saviq> but that's something that happens in qtmir, not in ual
<Saviq> dednick, there's no way to inject processes into ual
<dednick> Saviq: what i mean is, how does ual know about apps?
<dednick> app-ids
<Saviq> dednick, it starts them
<dednick> Saviq: right. so an upstart config?
<Saviq> dednick, there's a job or two, application-click, application-legacy
<Saviq> dednick, that UAL passes some args to
<Saviq> dednick, dpkg -L ubuntu-app-launch
<dednick> Saviq: thanks
<Saviq> o/
<Cimi> dednick, mhr3 tomorrow lunch?
<dednick> honest!
<mhr3> burgers!
<dednick> Cimi: i think that's a yes
<Cimi> hah
<elopio> Saviq: I pushed changes for all your comments.
<Saviq> elopio, thanks
<kgunn> elopio: what's the easiest means to repro the freeze bug on dash-as-app silo ?
<kgunn> i'm assuming ap test ?
<kgunn> i can't get it to happen manually
<elopio> kgunn: I could reproduce it manually a lot easier than with autopilot.
<elopio> but with autopilot, run the test:
<elopio> unity8.application_lifecycle.tests.test_url_dispatcher.URLDispatcherTestCase.test_swipe_out_application_started_by_url_dispatcher
<kgunn> elopio: its basically right edge app switcher right ?
<elopio> kgunn: no, left edge to show the dash.
<kgunn> elopio: hehe, that might explain it :)....lemme play some more, pretty sure i've been doing that as well
<elopio> kgunn: Saviq said dandrader was already fixing it.
<kgunn> elopio: yeah, but hasn't....i'm testing lastest proposed with silo7
<kgunn> i'll run the ap test in a moment...but i can't get this to do it manually
<kgunn> elopio: just to make sure that's on n4 right ?
<kgunn> that you're seeing this issue ?
<elopio> kgunn: yes, nexus 4.
<elopio> I haven't tried since the silo was ready, but I guess not much has changed.
<elopio> launch an app, and while it's on the black screen loading, swipe from the left to show the dash.
<Saviq> yeah I've been able to reproduce reliably, and that is what the one failing test triggers as well
<mhall119> Saviq: mhr3: does searching in a scope limit the results based on a selected category? or is it up to the scope author to do that?
<Saviq> mhall119, scope author
<mhall119> ok
<mhr3> mhall119, the client can impose limits
<mhr3> but i don't think it does atm
<mhr3> Saviq, oh, did you try to call me czech number last week?
<mhr3> s/me/my/\
<Saviq> mhr3, yeah I did ;)
<mhr3> i guess i noticed a bit too late
<mhr3> ie 15 minutes ago :P
<Saviq> mhr3, nice latency ;
<Saviq> ;)
<mhr3> Saviq, that's the better latency, before this i checked it about 3months ago :P
<Saviq> mhr3, ROFL just saw your directory photo, you have a Polish beer^Wyellowish fluid's brand umbrella behind you ;D
<mhr3> surprise, surprise, it was taken in poland :)
<Saviq> yeah, the "stacyjka" name behind you kind of gave it away ;)
<mhr3> Lublin ;)
<kgunn> elopio: sorry, interenet probs...do you have the bug handy for dash as app silo ?
<elopio> kgunn: I haven't reported a bug for it, just mentioned it on the mail thread. Should I file one for you?
<kgunn> elopio: it might be helpful to track things...b/c i can not for the life of me repro...i need to double check all the packages etc
<elopio> kgunn: https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity8/+bug/1352571
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1352571 in Unity 8 "With dash-as-app, showing the dash while an app is loading freezes" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<elopio> kgunn: please assign it to Daniel. I can't do that.
<kgunn> yep thanks elopio
#ubuntu-unity 2014-08-05
<Cimi> Saviq, mhr3 could you refresh me the possible scope settings types?
<Cimi> pls?
<Saviq> Cimi, http://developer.ubuntu.com/api/scopes/sdk-14.10/index/#scopesettings
<Cimi> Saviq, thanks
<Cimi> Saviq, I created a folder and doing a widget factory like for preview widgets
<Cimi> Saviq, already hooked up to the api
<Saviq> Cimi, k
<Cimi> mako is improving so much
<dednick> Cimi, mhr3: what time at brixton?
<dednick> 2?
<dednick> or maybe a bit earlier
<mhr3> 2 sounds good
<dednick> mhr3: how about 1:30 . gives us plenty time to get sorted and back to Cimi's for our standup.
<mhr3> ah, right your standup...
<dednick> Saviq: could you review https://code.launchpad.net/~nick-dedekind/ubuntu-settings-components/uqmlscene/+merge/229081 please?
<dednick> and Cimi: https://code.launchpad.net/~nick-dedekind/ubuntu-settings-components/indicator-polishing please?
<Saviq> dednick, hmm you don't really *need* uqmlscene do you, you don't have the need for MouseTouchAdaptor, do you... you'd only need the fake testroot thing so tryFoo doesn't try to run the test
<dednick> Saviq: yah
<Cimi> dednick, our standup is at 3:30
<Saviq> dednick, I think we only need to register a singleton with that name, we already have the test util plugin
<dednick> Saviq: how come we're not registering the singleton with the test util plugin in unity8?
<Saviq> dednick, because we already had uqmlscene there ;)
<dednick> or just "because"
<Saviq> dednick, I'll have a think and will comment on the MP
<dednick> Cimi: yeah, but 2pm is kinda late for meeting for lunch anyway!
<Cimi> yeah
<dednick> Saviq: i'll give registering in plugin a try
<Saviq> dednick, yeah, only thing is we don't want to always register it, only when try*, not when test*
<Saviq> dednick, so we might need a separate import path to make this happen
<Saviq> dednick, maybe it's possible to check whether something's defined in the context when initializing the plugin, and if Qt.test.qtestroot isn't there, register the dummy
<dednick> Saviq: it will only done under test though, does it matter if it's done in test*?
<Saviq> dednick, qmltestrunner won't work if you override it
<dednick> Saviq: ah
<dednick> i wonder if it will override one already defined. Or if it will already be defined when initing the plugin.
<dednick> one way to find out!
<tsdgeos> Saviq: there was some talk about the dash background scrolling?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, yeah
<tsdgeos> or did i misread something?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, bug #1350891
<ubot5> bug 1350891 in Unity 8 "[Dash] Suru Background should scroll" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1350891
<mhr3> Saviq, so.. reverting dash-as-app yet? :P
<Saviq> mhr3, didn't merge it yet :P
<mhr3> Saviq, ah right, so just dropping the landing then? :)
<Saviq> mhr3, no, why?
<mhr3> Saviq, no reason, i'm just being annoying :)
<Saviq> mhr3, you failed, then ;P
<mhr3> bah, will try harder next time
 * dandrader having to use Lubuntu now because of the freeze he's getting when logging into his Unity 7 session :(
<Saviq> biab
<dednick> Saviq: hm. doesnt seem to matter if you register it or not.
<dednick> i mean "if you do", for test*
 * greyback waves hello
<MacSlow> hey greyback
<mhr3> Saviq, bcmwl broken again :/
<dandrader> greyback, o/
<Cimi> Saviq, shall we start importing Ubuntu Components 1.1 in new files?
<dandrader> greyback, https://code.launchpad.net/~dandrader/qtmir/fix_lp1350917/+merge/229585
<greyback> dandrader: got it
<dandrader> greyback,  now checking if it fixes https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity8/+bug/1352571 as well
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1352571 in Unity 8 "With dash-as-app, showing the dash while an app is loading freezes" [Undecided,In progress]
<Cimi> mhr3, a scope with settings different than boolean?
<mhr3> Cimi, a real one? doesn't exist atm afaict
<Cimi> ah damn
<mhr3> Cimi, aren't you mocking it anyway?
<Cimi> mhr3, I will mock in tests
<Cimi> mhr3, for each of them...
<Cimi> wanted to see how it is supposed to work
<mhr3> Cimi, well you can just edit the settings ini for whichever scope you want and add there all the supported types
<Cimi> mhr3, you show me this afternoon
<Cimi> mhr3, are those real? the boolean settings I have are set to false
<mhr3> Cimi, what are you testing exactly?
<Cimi> mhr3, music scope settings
<mhr3> [com.canonical.scopes.grooveshark]
<mhr3> type=boolean
<mhr3> defaultValue=true
<mhr3> displayName=Display results from Grooveshark
<mhr3> so should be true
<Cimi> mmm
<Cimi> here seems false, might be qml loading shit
<Cimi> like delayed or so
<mhr3> maybe you already set it to false
<mhr3> or there's a bug in reading this
<Cimi> mhr3, it's undefined for me
<Cimi> (I think)
<Cimi> mhr3, yeah defaultValue is undefined for me
<Cimi> mhr3, displayName is defined
<mhr3> Cimi, it's just "value"
<mhr3> pete-woods, but there seems to be something weird
<mhr3> pete-woods, if i do
<mhr3> QML2_IMPORT_PATH=/usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/unity8/qml/ ./run.sh musicaggregator
<mhr3> (in plugin's tools/settings)
<mhr3> i get
<mhr3> file:///home/miso/projects/unity-scopes-shell/tools/settings/Settings.qml:62: Error: Cannot assign [undefined] to bool
<greyback> dandrader: you have a comment: https://code.launchpad.net/~dandrader/qtmir/fix_lp1350917/+merge/229585
<pete-woods> mhr3: just having a look now
<Cimi> mhr3, should be defaultValue from the specs
<mhr3> Cimi, no, you're not looking at your spec
<mhr3> Cimi, this is your interface - http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity-api/trunk/view/head:/include/unity/shell/scopes/SettingsModelInterface.h
<Cimi> ah ok
<pete-woods> mhr3: yeah, it looks like we've stopped getting the default value somewhere along the way
<mhr3> pete-woods, fixing, right? :)
<mhr3> pete-woods, +test ;)
<pete-woods> mhr3: once I know what's wrong
<pete-woods> tbh I thought the tests covered it
<tsdgeos> Saviq: this was actually easier than expected :S https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/unity8/seeLessStuckBottom/+merge/229594
<tsdgeos> Saviq: can you give it a quick try to make sure i did not miss something?
<Cimi> mhr3, so what is properties?
<Cimi> there
<mhr3> pete-woods, ^?
<pete-woods> Cimi, mhr3: it's used for the "list" type
<Cimi> ok
<pete-woods> mhr3: it seems like michi has changed the structure of the variants that comes through from the scopes API
<mhr3> pete-woods, hm, how come the tests didn't catch that?
<pete-woods> mhr3: they just push in what we had agreed on as the variant format
<dandrader> greyback, updated
<pete-woods> as opposed to loading them through the scope machinery
<greyback> dandrader: ta
<mhr3> pete-woods, oh it's not a real test? avoids registry?
<dandrader> greyback, as I'm using lubuntu, xchat notifications are not working it seems
<dandrader> thus slow irc response
<greyback> dandrader: no worries
<pete-woods> mhr3: yeah, it avoids starting the registry
<mhr3> pete-woods, and that's why i prefer real end-to-end tests
<facundobatista> Hola!
<Cimi> when to use accepted() and when triggered in textfield?
<Cimi> dednick, mhr3 1:30 right?
<tsdgeos> Saviq: no top-approve for https://code.launchpad.net/~paulliu/unity8/divider20140729/+merge/228708 ?
<dandrader> greyback, rejected https://code.launchpad.net/~mzanetti/qtmir/always-forward-focus-requests/+merge/228659 in favor of that bugfix
<dandrader> https://code.launchpad.net/~mzanetti/qtmir/always-forward-focus-requests/+merge/228659/comments/556946
<dednick> Cimi: yup
<Cimi> tsdgeos, I suppose we need design review for that
<Cimi> tsdgeos, from screenshot looks rather bad
<greyback> dandrader: that works I guess
<mhr3> Cimi, ah, shoot, should go
<mhr3> Cimi, might be a bit late...
<Cimi> mhr3, move your ass
<dandrader> Saviq, hmm, so we really need that fixed to get dash-as-an-app in? https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity8/dash-as-app/+merge/228534/comments/556829
<dandrader> will look into it then
<Saviq> dandrader, it should be an easy fix
 * dandrader hopes so
<Saviq> Cimi, yes, import UC 1.1 and QtQuick 2.2 in new files
<Cimi> Saviq, thx
<dandrader> Saviq, do you recall which qmltest had this failure?
<Saviq> dandrader, testDash
<dandrader> Saviq, thanks
<Saviq> dandrader, I'm adding your fix to silo 7 then
<dandrader> hmm, might be just about updating a mock...
<dandrader> Saviq, and please also remove https://code.launchpad.net/~mzanetti/qtmir/always-forward-focus-requests/+merge/228659/comments/556946
<Saviq> dandrader, yup, did
<Cimi> Saviq, tsdgeos previewWidgetFactory says is LGPL 3, other files GPL 3
<Cimi> mistake?
<Saviq> Cimi, wrong, everything should be GPL 3 in unity8
<Cimi> ok
<Cimi> we need to change header
<pete-woods> Cimi: I have an MR here that fixes the settings https://code.launchpad.net/~pete-woods/unity-scopes-shell/fix-settings-variant-change/+merge/229603
<Saviq> tsdgeos, 'fraid you did forget about some cases... https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/unity8/seeLessStuckBottom/+merge/229594/comments/556972
<dandrader> Saviq, should be fixed now. all qml tests  hand for me currently (even with unity8 trunk). so cannot confirm. might because i'm using lubuntu. do they need a unity session to work?
<dandrader> s/hand/hang
<Saviq> dandrader, they might, for upstart and stuff
<dandrader> damn it
<Saviq> dandrader, we'll know soon enough
<Saviq> dandrader, but that's something we should fix FWIW, it shouldn't be needed to run a unity7 session for those at all
<dandrader> Saviq, exactly. if you give me some hints on where to look at. I'm motivated enough to go after it. that's kinda blocking me :/
<Saviq> dandrader, make -v should show you the exact commands
<Saviq> dandrader, now I think of it, it can't be upstart... qmltests don't rely on anything like that
<dandrader> Saviq, it'
<Saviq> dandrader, they should be self-contained, everything mocked out
<dandrader> it's really hanging. not even closing the uqmlscene window by clicking on its close button works
<dandrader> Saviq, could it be waiting for some absent dbus service?
 * dandrader tries running under gdb
<Saviq> dandrader, something like that might happen, yeah
<Saviq> dandrader, but whatever service it's waiting on - it shouldn't, should be mocked out, so that needs fixin'
<dandrader> ok
<Saviq> Cimi, https://code.launchpad.net/~saviq/unity8/dash-activity-indicator/+merge/228718 is back on your turf btw
<Cimi> Saviq, oki
<dandrader> Saviq, the problem is with qmlscene (ie, Qt) itself. qmlscene on any file makes it hang. guess I will have to face it and try getting a working Unity 7 session
<Saviq> <Saviq> tsdgeos, 'fraid you did forget about some cases... https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/unity8/seeLessStuckBottom/+merge/229594/comments/556972
<tsdgeos> Saviq: i don't understand your comment in paulliu's branch
<tsdgeos> "Yeah, but we only do the if(running) because of the bug above."
<Saviq> tsdgeos, we wouldn't need the if() at all
<tsdgeos> which if running ?
<tsdgeos> there's a "not" in there, no?
<Saviq> well, yeah, sure
<tsdgeos> then what's the difference the diff makes?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, it should be if(!event.isAutoRepeat)
<Saviq> tsdgeos, not much, just prepares us for when that bug will get fixed ;)
<tsdgeos> well
<tsdgeos> not really
<Saviq> or probably not really, since we'll only get isAutoRepeat
<tsdgeos> i just don't understand why the change
<tsdgeos> if no need, just revert it
<tsdgeos> because it's doing exactly the same
<Saviq> tsdgeos, well, it wouldn't (not as clearly), if the condition was !event.isAutoRepeat
<Saviq> tsdgeos, instead of the !running
<Mirv> Saviq: I'm getting two errors with the new qtdeclarative in unity8, could you check? landing-020. http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7960985/
<Saviq> tsdgeos, but yeah, whatever ;)
<tsdgeos> sure, but the condition is not  !event.isAutoRepeat
<tsdgeos> is !running
<Saviq> Mirv, you don't have bluetooth enabled
<Mirv> Saviq: correct, but that seems to be the default (maybe?) since I tweaked the automated gatekeeper job to run these and got the same errors
<Saviq> Mirv, nope, suggests something changed
<Saviq> Mirv, but not in qt, if anywhere it's the bluetooth backends that changed behaviour
<Saviq> Mirv, but smoke is fine on the last image http://ci.ubuntu.com/smokeng/utopic/touch/mako/172:20140805.1:20140728.1/9490/unity8/1488110/
<Mirv> Saviq: ok. still weird why I get them but they are not seen on the dashboard even with the latest image.
<Saviq> Mirv, not sure, just flashed two of my devices and have BT here, although I didn't wipe
<Mirv> Saviq: well, if you have a moment your device is free, please run with landing-020 dist-upgraded and report back. I'd like to get some kind of confirmation it's not a regression.
<Saviq> Mirv, just running silo 7 tests, will do 20 after that's done then
<Mirv> although it'd be quite a weird Qt regression.
<Saviq> +1
<Mirv> Saviq: thanks. just leave me a message and I'll check in the morning. meanwhile I'm rerunning again on the jenkins job, and I try to get the app results done (starts to look good overall)
<Saviq> Mirv, you only need me to do unity8, not all of them?
<Saviq> Mirv, then unless you're EOD'ing now, you'll have my info back today still ;)
<Mirv> Saviq: unity8 is enough.
<Mirv> the gatekeeper job will take 5h and I'll want to see those results too before publishing decision
<MacSlow> is anyone able to log into s-jenkins:8080 atm?
<MacSlow> I keep getting java-exception failures "Exception: org.openid4java.message.MessageException: 0x100: Required parameter missing: openid.mode Stacktrace: ..."
<Mirv> MacSlow: success here, just logged in to test
<MacSlow> Mirv, hm... ok
<MacSlow> Mirv, odd... s-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080 did work... s-jenkins:8080 did not
<Saviq> MacSlow, that's expected, you're not supposed to use plain s-jenkins for a long time now...
<Saviq> MacSlow, so maybe you reached some other service?
<Saviq> MacSlow, or the service requires the full domain now..
<MacSlow> Saviq, guess my browser history (auto-complete) played some tricks on me
<Saviq> MacSlow, in any case, drop *-jenkins: from your history, yeah
<MacSlow> some easy lp-karma up for grabs: https://code.launchpad.net/~macslow/unity-notifications/fix-1346394/+merge/227606  https://code.launchpad.net/~macslow/unity-notifications/fix-1335787/+merge/227334
<Saviq> MacSlow, the first one does not cater for http:// icons for example, should we (like we do everywhere else) require explicit image://theme/ if someone wants to use a theme-sourced icon?
<Saviq> MacSlow, the second one... you can just force http://qt-project.org/doc/qt-5/qml-qtquick-text.html#textFormat-prop to Text.PlainText... and then, shouldn't we require the users to send us non-html-escaped content?
<Mirv> Saviq: ok, I actually already got what I needed from gatekeeper (gallery passing), so it's all up to unity8 passing with landing-020
<Saviq> Mirv, starting now
<MacSlow> Saviq, regarding the symbolic icons... we use these already for the main icon... so jumping ship like you suggest now would require more patching... regarding the text-filter, having the notification strip this for me (as a app-developer) is something I would welcome instead to have to do that myself in app-code... we also do this in notify-osd alreadywell I
<Saviq> MacSlow, I'm not really sure that's helping the developer... if we wanted to help him, we should give them a library that will do the cleanup, not clean it up "up there"
<Saviq> MacSlow, re images, I'm not saying we should do this now, but that should be our goal IMO
<MacSlow> Saviq, regarding the symbolic icons... if we would require the app to send in the prepended "image://theme/" that would make it probably impossible to as icons to ComboButton-entries via the action-label.
<Saviq> MacSlow, that's a special case, where we should require this to be a themed icon in which case we prepend image://theme/ unconditionally
<MacSlow> Saviq, were should we find a home for the text-filter? I'm happy to add it there.
<Saviq> MacSlow, in general where images can be either local, themed or remote, we should require absolute uris
<Saviq> MacSlow, I don't think we need one, there's libraries for html-unescaping for every language out there...
<MacSlow> Saviq, also for all those <b>, <i> etc?
<Saviq> MacSlow, ah well, difference here is fdo spec allows formatting does it?
<MacSlow> Saviq, yup
<Saviq> MacSlow, ok in that case we probably need to live with it, but we can get Qt to do most of the things for us
<Saviq> MacSlow, by forcing PlainText on the Label
<MacSlow> Saviq, the filter as in the branch does filter html, pango-tags and some other stuff... all which we found (ran into) during the notify-osd days
<Saviq> MacSlow, yeah, we're in new days now ;)
<MacSlow> Saviq, I know... but then we'll also have developers coming over from the old days... probably expecting similar behaviour :)
<Saviq> MacSlow, I don't think we should bring stuff like that over, this is the new World Order, in which we punish devs for doing bad things to us :P
<MacSlow> Saviq, I need to put that quote up somewhere! :)
<Saviq> MacSlow, in this particular case I think we should just strip anything allowed in fdo (Qt will do most of that for us)
<MacSlow> Saviq, I'll need to read up on both sides to see what I've to leave in and what get's automatically stripped by Qt's PlainText-flag
<Saviq> MacSlow, you might also pass it through something like https://qt-project.org/forums/viewthread/43640
<Wellark> Saviq, dednick: let's land silo 1
<Wellark> https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-api-team/unity8/modeminfo/+merge/225159
<Saviq> Wellark, 'fraid it'll have to wait for silo 7
<Saviq> Wellark, we're already in the process of landing it
<Wellark> Saviq: ack
<dednick> Saviq: er, what's silo 1?
<dednick> Wellark's work?
<Saviq> dednick, https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-api-team/unity8/modeminfo/+merge/225159
<Wellark> dednick: yes
<Saviq> Wellark, I'll try and land it today still
<Wellark> now, charles has tested it on mako and I tested it on a dual sim device
<Saviq> (I mean silo 1)
<dednick> Saviq: ok
<Wellark> Saviq: ok, thanks
<Wellark> dednick: could you top approve?
<Saviq> dednick, we just need a top-ack on the MP ;)
<dednick> Saviq: haven't actually tested it yet :)
<Saviq> yeah, so that'd be a requirement for landing it probably ;)
<Wellark> me and charles did the testing, but additional testing is welcome
<dednick> hm. guess that means i need another sim card...
<Wellark> dednick: no you don't
<Wellark> the whole idea is that you don't need to have a sim on the other slot
<Wellark> that case the indicator will just display "no sim"
<dednick> Wellark: to get the modem items in the indicator
<Wellark> dednick: there will be modem items even though you don't have a sim
<Wellark> you will see it
<Wellark> just try it :)
<Mirv> Saviq: arr. I just noticed that the gatekeeper errors are different. they are the network thing which is also broken on #172. so I believe the bluetooth thing was only on my device and I got others to pass, and you'll probably get the network ones (broken via ofono or sth). so probably it's good.
<Mirv> I only now noticed the new #172 errors.
<dednick> Wellark: is there not supposed to be "No SIM", or an icon displayed at top of indicator?
<dednick> Wellark: i mean on the panel
<Wellark> dednick: nope
<dednick> Wellark: because at the moment, other than not having the cellular strength icon, i have no idea that I'm not connected to a network
<Wellark> dednick: would be kinda wasteful as the user is well aware that he has no sim
<dednick> Wellark: is that spec'ed in design?
<Wellark> dednick: can you post a screenshot?
<dednick> Wellark: because i'm sure i saw designs with a no sim icon
<Wellark> dednick: it's inside the indicator
<Wellark> what are you seeing?
<mhall119> mhr3: we don't have any docs on developer.u.c describing the different scope customization parameters and how to use them, is that something you have documented somewhere already that I can just copy/paste onto the site?
<Wellark> dednick: an ofono landing seems to have destabilized indicator-network. you might be seeing problems related to that
<Wellark> I'm investigating
<mhr3> mhall119, like this? http://developer.ubuntu.com/api/scopes/sdk-14.10/index/#deployment
<Saviq> Mirv, yeah, network's fine here, probably got the fix from mterry already
<mterry> I fixed networking?
 * mterry pats me on the back
<dednick> Wellark: https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/85539674/test.png
<mhall119> mhr3: ah, I was looking at the 14.04 docs
<mhall119> I need to update links to point to the 14.10 ones
<mhall119> mhr3: how about customization of the cards themselves?
<mhr3> mhall119, btw formatting of the "code" boxes is broken - they loose newlines, is that something you could fix?
<mhall119> mhr3: got an example?
<Wellark> dednick: you have one sim card inserted?
<dednick> Wellark: i have no sims
<Wellark> dednick: how does it look like inside the indicator menu?
<dednick> it has the no sim modem info item
<dednick> Wellark: ^
<Wellark> dednick: ok. then it's functioning correctly. what are your concernes?
<dednick> Wellark: did you get a design request for the change to not display "No SIM" in the panel as spec'ed on the wiki?
<mhr3> mhall119, http://developer.ubuntu.com/api/scopes/sdk-14.10/index/#settings_definitions vs http://developer.ubuntu.com/api/devel/ubuntu-14.10/cplusplus/unity-scopes/#settings_definitions
<Mirv> Saviq: so your run finished without errors?
<Saviq> Mirv, not *just* yet, should be done in a mo
<paulliu> Just back.
<Saviq> paulliu, welcome back, travel ok?
<Saviq> kgunn, got dash-as-app around? any videos on your device?
<paulliu> Saviq: yeah. safe. Delay a bit due to bad weather. Or I should be able to participate the stand-up.
<Cimi> Saviq, how about putting scope settings and previews in a loader?
<Mirv> Saviq: okie
<Mirv> Saviq: I ready my finger on the publish button
<Cimi> Saviq, they both want to stay on the same anchors
<mhall119> mhr3: ah, yes, so the line is technically there, but it's an empty <div> which is being squashed by CSS, I can fix that
<Saviq> paulliu, we just finished :)
<Saviq> Cimi, yeah, well... we should just put them all in a stack, really...
<mhall119> mhr3: can you file a bug against lp:api-website for that?
<mhall119> so I don't forget it
<Saviq> Cimi, put them in Loaders, or make them invisible, whatever you want, we'll have to do stack soon anyway
<Cimi> Saviq, I'll do invisible then for now
<kgunn> Saviq: lemme update...i had y'days
<Cimi> it requires less code (no bindings from listview to loader idem)
<mhr3> mhall119, no such  project?
<Saviq> kgunn, davmor2 reported his Videos carousel doesn't show stills, mine does, so trying for a third opinion here
<kgunn> yep...
<kgunn> Saviq: i'm gonna update on the image i had y'day's devel proposed...
<kgunn> if that matters
<Saviq> kgunn, shouldn't, just dist-upgrade from silo 7
<kgunn> yep
<davmor2> Saviq: so to update,  If I do a search it displays the thumbnailed image, I then clear the search and the thumbnails in the carousel are still blank
<Saviq> davmor2, awesomely interesting... and that persists across reboots?
<davmor2> Saviq: that's what I'm trying now
<mhall119> mhr3: ubuntu-api-website, sorry
<davmor2> Saviq: certainly looks that way :( as I say if I click on the show all arrow I see thumbnails for all of the videos just the carousel that keeps not showing them
<Saviq> davmor2, crazies :|
<cwayne1> Cimi: hey any ETA on when emblem support may land
<Saviq> cwayne1, soon
<Saviq> cwayne1, day, two
<mhr3> mhall119, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-api-website/+bug/1352928
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1352928 in Ubuntu API Website "Code boxes squash empty lines" [Undecided,New]
<tsdgeos> Saviq: you're aware of https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity8/+bug/1352929 , right?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1352929 in Unity 8 "testDashContent crashes if run in a loop" [Undecided,New]
<Saviq> tsdgeos, I've heard of it, yes ;)
<Saviq> davmor2, can you put one/some of your videos somewhere for me to dload?
<davmor2> Saviq: http://people.canonical.com/~davmor2/Blaenavon%20-%20Into%20The%20Night%20.mp4
<Saviq> davmor2, that's mako, btw, is it?
<kgunn> Saviq: yep ...i see what davmor2 sees, no video thmnails
<Saviq> Mirv, +1, all passed
<davmor2> kgunn: and if you click the see all arrow do you see thumbnails then on the spaced out screen
<Saviq> kgunn, crazies, can you flash fresh and see if that's really dash-as-app's fault?
<kgunn> Saviq: sure
<tsdgeos> Saviq: ook, just wanted to make sure ;)
<mhall119> thanks mhr3
<Saviq> kgunn, davmor2, reproduced on mako, not dash-as-app's fault
<Saviq> I think I know what's happening, too
<kgunn> Saviq: cool
<Saviq> we need to be setting sourceSize, and apparently the video thumbnailer craps out now when it's not there
<Mirv> Saviq: !! thanks for joining the testing
<Saviq> kgunn, davmor2, I'm +1 on silo 7 then, davmor2 can you please file a bug for unity8 about the missing thumbs?
<davmor2> Saviq:  will do
<kgunn> Saviq: i'm +1 on it as well
<kgunn> i did testing y'day before the swipe freeze fix, everything else looked good, incl unity8 desktop
<Saviq> davmor2, so it's in your hands now ;)
<davmor2> +1
<davmor2> https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity8/+bug/1352940
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1352940 in Unity 8 "Thumbnails nolonger appear in carousel for videos scope" [Undecided,New]
<Saviq> greyback, ACK on https://code.launchpad.net/~dandrader/qtmir/fix_lp1350917/+merge/229585 ?
<tsdgeos> mterry: ping
<mterry> tsdgeos, hello!
<greyback> Saviq: yep
<tsdgeos> mterry: how do i set a password on the phone so i get the locker and not the greeter?
<Saviq> davmor2, can we ask you for "Yes" for QA signoff on silo 7 (line 25) plesae?
<mterry> tsdgeos, in system settings, go to the security tab
<davmor2> Saviq: ah yes one second
<tsdgeos> mterry: i only get like stats, search and diagnostics in there
<mterry> tsdgeos, you don't have a "Lock security" option?
<tsdgeos> mterry: nope
<tsdgeos> shall i reflash the phone?
<mterry> tsdgeos, yeah...  you might have an old versikon
<tsdgeos> i'm on r159
<tsdgeos> not that old i think
<tsdgeos> but let's just flash to be sure
<mterry> tsdgeos, I would expect that version to have it
<davmor2> sil2100: can you yes qa sign off on line 25 for me please I seem to not have write access, that or give me write access please :)
<tsdgeos> mterry: maybe is because i have "devel mode" on?
<mterry> tsdgeos, shouldn't be
<mterry> tsdgeos, well try reflashing
<tsdgeos> mterry: yep
<Saviq> tsdgeos, 159? quite old
<mterry> I don't actually remember the version where we hit
<Saviq> tsdgeos, it's like a week old
<tsdgeos> Saviq: yep
<tsdgeos> well
<tsdgeos> phone said 30 july
<Saviq> http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/161.changes
<Saviq> tsdgeos, that's a week indeed ;)
<Saviq> tsdgeos, mterry, 161 got settings updates
<tsdgeos> i see
<tsdgeos> so old then
<tsdgeos> i'll review something else meanwhile
<Saviq> tsdgeos, let's make sure tomorrow morning that dash overview is ready, ok?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, there were the things I reported that I don't know if all got done
<tsdgeos> Saviq: do you have a silo i can merge against?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, I've a silo, but no branch :|
<tsdgeos> Saviq: maybe not, do you remember which?
<tsdgeos> Saviq: well, i just merge all the branches of the silo
<Saviq> bug #1348531
<ubot5> bug 1348531 in Ubuntu CI Services "Silo branches should be public" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1348531
<Saviq> grr
<Saviq> tsdgeos, http://people.canonical.com/~platform/citrain_dashboard/#?q=landing-007 then
<tsdgeos> let's see
<tsdgeos> only two branches
<tsdgeos> no that bad :d
<Saviq> tsdgeos, https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/unity8/dash_overview/+merge/228649/comments/554150
<Saviq> tsdgeos, we're missing the bottom edge hint I believe (unless you did it in the mean time?)
<tsdgeos> Saviq: ah no, i did not, had no graphics for it
<tsdgeos> sorry i missed that :/
<tsdgeos> there's conflicts
<tsdgeos> let me merge them first
<MacSlow> Saviq, https://code.launchpad.net/~macslow/unity-notifications/fix-1335787/+merge/227334
<Saviq> tsdgeos, ok, so I'll go through that list tomorrow and see that stuff's fine still
<MacSlow> Saviq, replied
<tsdgeos> Saviq: do you know where we set $UNITY_SCOPES_LIST now in dash_as_app?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, unity8-dash.conf upstart job
<tsdgeos> tx
<Saviq> MacSlow, right, I wasn't sure if it strips them or not, probably best to just go through QTextDocument then
<Saviq> MacSlow, as the mentioned question suggested
<MacSlow> Saviq, I see what I can do with QTextDocument in the backend
<Saviq> MacSlow, yeah, you'd just use that as a filter
<Saviq> MacSlow, you put in rich text, and get out plain text
<MacSlow> Saviq, and I was so happy with my regex there :)
<Saviq> MacSlow, yeaaah ;)
<Saviq> MacSlow, whenever I see regexes and <> my eyes start to twitch, too many people have tried "parsing" xml with regexes ;)
<MacSlow> Saviq, gladly xml isn't meant to go through notifications :)
<Saviq> MacSlow, well then, what is html / pango-style then? ;P
<MacSlow> Saviq, not as bad ;)
<Saviq> MacSlow, exactly as bad, it's just a subset
<MacSlow> just a tiny bit
<tsdgeos> Saviq: i'm going to merge and resubmit with dash-as-app as prerequisite, ok?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, dash-as-app is merging now
<Saviq> tsdgeos, so probably not worth it
<tsdgeos> ok, so i'll wait a bit then
<tsdgeos> and just push
<tsdgeos> Saviq: you're also merging https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/qtdeclarative-opensource-src/+bug/1349705 right?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1349705 in qtdeclarative-opensource-src (Ubuntu) "[PATCH] Flickable gets confused when there's other flickables on top" [Undecided,In progress]
<Saviq> tsdgeos, that's already gone in from silo 20
<Saviq> tsdgeos, just waiting to migrate
<tsdgeos> oki
<Saviq> tsdgeos, http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/proposed-migration/update_excuses.html#qtdeclarative-opensource-src
<tsdgeos> errr
<tsdgeos> how do i run the dash on the pc now?
<tsdgeos> ./builddir/src/Dash/unity8-dash
<tsdgeos> directly?
<tsdgeos> Saviq: dandrader|lunch: greyback: EdgeDragArea not working in dash-as-app?
 * tsdgeos starts running in circles
<Saviq> tsdgeos, bottom edge?
<tsdgeos> Saviq: yep
<Saviq> tsdgeos, sounds like something greyback's been working on for the emulator maybe
<Saviq> tsdgeos, should be unrelated to dash-as-app at all
<greyback> Saviq: hopefully, struggling to get the emulator working at all right now
<tsdgeos> Saviq: well, maybe the Dash app can't have a EdgeDragArea since it's not a shell?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, only thing it might not be able to have is the input filter, but I don't think that's happening any more
<Saviq> tsdgeos, the bottom edge is for apps to do as they please, so should work just fine
<tsdgeos> Saviq: well the same code that works in Shell.qml does not in Dash.qml
<tsdgeos> so there's something defenietly missing somewhere
<tsdgeos> ah
<tsdgeos> may be the mouse -> finger adaptor
<Saviq> tsdgeos, on desktop, for sure
<Saviq> tsdgeos, we have some work to do in run.sh and run_on_device.sh for dash-as-app indeed
<tsdgeos> Saviq: ok, so i'll add the MouseTouchAdaptor to the dash app too, ok?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, yeah, we'll need it there indeed
<tsdgeos> ah, just when you thought you were done
<tsdgeos> a misterious merge gets in the way
<tsdgeos> :D
<Saviq> ;D
<Saviq> olli, kgunn, dash-as-app is all go-ahead, migrating now
<kgunn> thanks!
<kgunn> Saviq: is paulliu's divider branch needed to consider 2nd wave of customization _done_
<Saviq> kgunn, something else entirely ;)
<Saviq> kgunn, divider colour, I just need an hour to make this happen ;)
<kgunn> :)
<kgunn> and an unlocked project
<Saviq> but hours are scarce these days ;)
 * cwayne1 knows the feeling
<Saviq> on that note o/
<kgunn> elopio: i need to say thank you! for your help landing dash as app...much appreciated
<elopio> kgunn: my pleasure.
#ubuntu-unity 2014-08-06
<pete-woods> Cimi: just letting you know we landed a fix for the broken settings API last night
<mhr3> Saviq, hey, can we land stuff today? the v4 api would be nice to get in the image
<Saviq> mhr3, yeah, wanted to confirm it's "static"?
<mhr3> Saviq, meaning?
<Saviq> mhr3, like did we stop changing it by now? ;)
<mhr3> Saviq, i'd certainly hope so :)
<mhr3> Saviq, also, status of overview?
<Saviq> mhr3, to be confirmed today
<Saviq> mhr3, wanna clean the merge queue a bit first
<Saviq> see silo 1
<mhr3> ouch :)
<Saviq> mhr3, adding v4 to it, too
<tsdgeos> Saviq: so the fixes i have for dash-as-app
<tsdgeos> just add it to overview?
<tsdgeos> or want a separate merge?
<mhr3> Saviq, k, plugin part here - https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity-scopes-shell/sort-order/+merge/229190
<Saviq> tsdgeos, for "does not have i18n" you mean that .pot wasn't updated?
<tsdgeos> Saviq: means it is not loading the catalog
<Saviq> tsdgeos, ah know what you mean
<Saviq> tsdgeos, yeah, separate MP please, will push it in with silo 1 then
<Saviq> mhr3, could use a review...
<mhr3> Saviq, being done right now
<Saviq> mhr3, and if we push that, we need the alt nav, too
<mhr3> right pete-woods? ^ :)
<Saviq> which needs a review, too
<Saviq> so I'm thinking the next train ride
<mhr3> Saviq, we don't really, just the api compatibility part of it
<mhr3> and tsdgeos did split it up i think
<tsdgeos> kind of yes
<Saviq> he did, might wanna look that it's good
<mhr3> can do
<Saviq> think it didn't get updated after we changed v4 5 times
<pete-woods> mhr3: yeah, review happening :)
<mhr3> branch?
<pete-woods> mhr3: you have a merge conflict with trunk, btw
<mhr3> pete-woods, ah, fixing
<Saviq> mhr3, https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity8/scopes-v4/+merge/229224
<Saviq> mhr3, but I'm looking actually
<mhr3> pete-woods, pushed
<tsdgeos> Saviq: https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/unity8/dash-app-fixes/+merge/229745
<Saviq> tsdgeos, thanks
<tsdgeos> Saviq: any idea about that autopilot failure we have everywhere?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, yeah, should be gone with a more recent image
<tsdgeos> ok
<Saviq> tsdgeos, we didn't depend on the fixed qtmir
<Saviq> tsdgeos, yeah, 174+ should be fine
<Saviq> tsdgeos, see! http://s-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/job/unity8-ci/3778/console
<tsdgeos> yeah modeminfo succeeded
<Saviq> and we have 3 machines running qmluitests again
<Saviq> that's starting to look *much* better http://s-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/job/unity-phablet-qmluitests-utopic/
<Saviq> finally
<Saviq> ah no, just two machines still... we were down to 1 though
<tsdgeos> Saviq: the icons of view-expand not landed yet?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, we'll land them with expandables
<tsdgeos> which makes the whole thing hard to test
<Saviq> or well, I can land them now
<tsdgeos> since i don't want to lose 3 hours runing optipng
<tsdgeos> Saviq: that'd be cool
<Saviq> tsdgeos, export NO_PNG_PKG_MANGLE=1
<Saviq> tsdgeos, just add that to your .profile and be done with it ;)
<Saviq> tsdgeos, added to silo
<tsdgeos> great :)
<xnox> Saviq: i have that in ~/.sbuildrc instead =) $build_environment = { 'NO_PKG_MANGLE' => '1', 'DEB_BUILD_OPTIONS' => 'parall\
<xnox>   el=12', 'HOME' => '/build/' };
<tsdgeos> Saviq: not working (the export)
<tsdgeos> anywy
<tsdgeos> i'll wait for the silo package
<Saviq> tsdgeos, been working for me, did you actually get it into your env?
<tsdgeos> Saviq: well i just exported it in the same shell i ran dpkg-buildpackage
<Saviq> tsdgeos, hmm interesting
<Saviq> dednick, prio for this morning https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-api-team/unity8/modeminfo/+merge/225159 please
<Saviq> tsdgeos, lol, why did you go Abstain on your own branch? ;)
<Saviq> tsdgeos, ah, it's actually doing svg optims, not png ones
<mhr3> Saviq, hm, the icons on the default app page use the magic @ thing, right?
<Saviq> mhr3, no
<mhr3> no?
<Saviq> mhr3, nope
<Saviq> mhr3, we're not shipping any icons any more
<Saviq> mhr3, so unless the app does, we're not doing anything to it
<tsdgeos> Saviq: so it shows in https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/+activereviews
<Saviq> tsdgeos, craazy ;)
<mhr3> Saviq, ah, right, theme icons
<tsdgeos> Saviq: yeah
<mhr3> Saviq, so that explain the slowness to load them
<Saviq> mhr3, only some of them
<Saviq> tsdgeos, it'll clear up a bit today
<mhr3> Saviq, same thing as with the http thing - image provider -> everything serialized
<tsdgeos> there is hope!
<Saviq> mhr3, right, but only some of them are themed
<Saviq> mhr3, like 3 or something
<tsdgeos> need to see why seeLessStuckBottom qmluitests fail :/
<Saviq> and they shouldn't be, we need to put the actual PNG icons to the projects
<mhr3> Saviq, like pretty much all the top 6? :)
<Saviq> mhr3, maybe ;P
<mhr3> which you're supposed to see all the time
<Saviq> tsdgeos, http://people.canonical.com/~msawicz/themes.tar.xz
<Saviq> mhr3, we'll most probably load the whole dash page to memory when you're focused on one, just defer image loading
<tsdgeos> tx
<mhr3> Saviq, meaning, it's not going to change one bit?
<Saviq> mhr3, for apps page we might even load them all
<Saviq> mhr3, but when you're scrolling around in a scope, once it loads the image, it won't drop it until you unfocus that scope
<mhr3> Saviq, oh, i see
<mhr3> Saviq, or if the model changes persumably?
<Saviq> mhr3, well, of course
<Cimi> mzanetti, hey man
<Saviq> Cimi, he's only back tomorrow
<Saviq> Cimi, quick one for you: https://code.launchpad.net/~saviq/unity8/fix-pageheader-colours/+merge/229698
<Cimi> Saviq, ok
<Saviq> Cimi, easy to verify with tryDash
<Cimi> Saviq, and code makes sense
<Saviq> Cimi, yeah, that's just a bonus
<Cimi> Saviq, I decided I'll go for loaders in genericscopeview
<Cimi> mentally feels cleaner and nicer
<Cimi> for preview/settings/whatever
<Cimi> might be easier to replace in the future with stack
<Cimi> Saviq, on dash activity indicator, remember that we needed to fix autopilot tests with searches?
<Cimi> since we removed the items
<Saviq> Cimi, oh indeed did I not do that
<Saviq> Cimi, will do ASAP
<Saviq> tsdgeos, can you please sanity-check https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity-api/scopes-v4/+merge/228346 and make sure your v4 branch is updated to taste please
<Saviq> dednick, hey, did you see my request for prio this morning on https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-api-team/unity8/modeminfo/+merge/225159 ?
<Saviq> it even passed CI!
<dednick> Saviq: i was having some issues with it yesterday evening. gsm wasn't showing connected when it should have been
<dednick> Wellark: ^ did you get to the bottom of it?
<tsdgeos> Saviq: want me to top approve https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity-api/scopes-v4/+merge/228346 then?
<Cimi> Saviq, tsdgeos new bug for dash as app
<mhr3> wtf
<Cimi> let me reproduce...
<Saviq> tsdgeos, yeah
<tsdgeos> Saviq: scopes-v4 in unity8 looks sensible to me
<tsdgeos> but someone should review
<tsdgeos> since i've done parts of it too :D
<dednick> Saviq: why is unity-scopes-shell in silo 1? or is it just a "general landings" silo?
<Saviq> dednick, why not? ;)
<Cimi> Saviq, tsdgeos full left to right swipe to dash does not go to app scope
<Saviq> dednick, I took it over to land unity8... but now we're in TRAINCON-0 again :|
<Cimi> so run any app from launcher
<Cimi> swipe to right
<dednick> Saviq: i thought we do silos on a more functional basis. since now the gsm issue may hold up the rest of the landing.
<tsdgeos> Cimi: i didn't do any dash-as-app, you know as much as i do
<Cimi> I am saying
<Saviq> dednick, if it does, we just kill it from the silo for now, no problem
<Cimi> change to music or video scope
<Cimi> run app from the launcher
<tsdgeos> Cimi: open a bug or fix it, saying it here will make it get lost 99% probbly
<Cimi> swipe to right
<Cimi> it doesn't go back to app scope
<dednick> Wellark: ping
<Saviq> dednick, it's the same problem when they're in separate silos, really, as one of them blocks the other
<dednick> Saviq: i c
<Cimi> Saviq, can it be due to app suspension ^ ?
<Saviq> Cimi, unlikely, we're not suspending the dash yet...
<Cimi> I will file a bug then
<Cimi> Saviq, tsdgeos https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity8/+bug/1353374
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1353374 in Unity 8 "Regression - swipe to right does not switch back to app scope" [Undecided,New]
<Saviq> Cimi, tx
<Cimi> as said index changed, but not visually
<Cimi> I might have a look around since I am touching those files
<Cimi> but if you have idea throw it :)
<tsdgeos> Cimi: so listview index is changing but not the listview contents?
<Saviq> sounds like something we know?
<Cimi> tsdgeos, if you flick after you got back to dash
<Cimi> tsdgeos, it starts from app scope
<Cimi> so it feels like the index changed
<Cimi> Saviq, mir issue?
<tsdgeos> Cimi: are you totally up to date?
<Cimi> tsdgeos, 175
<Saviq> Cimi, can you actually interact with the "incorrect" scope?
<tsdgeos> Cimi: which qml version is there?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, qtdeclarative got in 174
<Saviq> http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/174.changes
<tsdgeos> :/
<Cimi> Saviq, ok is mir
<Saviq> indeed
<Saviq> Cimi, so frame not posted?
<Cimi> Saviq, yes
<Cimi> Saviq, if I switch back
<Cimi> Saviq, tap the screen
<Cimi> Saviq, I am touching the app scope
<Saviq> Cimi, yeah, sounds like mir didn't get us the latest frame from the dash
<Cimi> I switched to video scope (so tapping should open a video)
<Cimi> instead I managed to open amazon webapp :D
<Saviq> yups
<Saviq> Cimi, comment on the bug please, and we need to let Gerry know
<Cimi> ok
<Saviq> it'll probably be between mir and qtmir
<Cimi> lupus in fabula
<davmor2> Saviq: also it looks like the initial guide can be swiped out of the way on the initial swipe and it leaves you on the apps scope and nothing opens
<Saviq> davmor2, checking
<Cimi> greyback, last frame sometimes is not rendered
<Cimi> greyback, see
<Cimi> https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity8/+bug/1353374
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1353374 in Unity 8 "Regression - swipe to right does not switch back to app scope" [Undecided,New]
<davmor2> Saviq: I'm just digging back to find when it landed
<Saviq> davmor2, I can tell you
<greyback> Cimi: ack
<Saviq> davmor2, yesterday, dash as app
<Saviq> 90% that's the reason
<Cimi> commented
<davmor2> Saviq: possibly I was already on a fresh image when the silo was added so it wasn't tested till I needed to do a fresh install for silo testing today
<Saviq> davmor2, yeah, probably
<Saviq> tsdgeos, v4 http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7969014/
<tsdgeos> ah damn
<tsdgeos> he added refresh
<tsdgeos> give me 4 sec
<Cimi> Saviq, can you add affected project to the bug?
<tsdgeos> Saviq: did a blind commit that should fix it, rebuilding everything to prove it now
<Saviq> tsdgeos, let me
<Saviq> tsdgeos, you please have a look and understand https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/landing-001-1-build/164/console
<Saviq> no idea how DashNavigation.qml could conflict...
<tsdgeos> yes yes
<tsdgeos> makes sense
<tsdgeos> it's a renamed file
<Saviq> ah ok
<tsdgeos> probably conflicts with https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/unity8/dashSepartmentsListTweaks
<Saviq> tsdgeos, please confirm and rebase if that's the case
<tsdgeos> yes
<Saviq> tsdgeos, +1 on v4
<tsdgeos> Saviq: so it conflicts with ../dashSepartmentsListTweaks/ and unstable_departments_test
<tsdgeos> i'll merge them
<tsdgeos> and resubmit?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, +1
<tsdgeos> Saviq: but resubmit based on which of the two? :D
<Saviq> tsdgeos, v4 after
<Saviq> tsdgeos, ah with both
<Saviq> tsdgeos, you need to chain them...
<tsdgeos> meh
<tsdgeos> ok
<tsdgeos> Saviq: ok, so you need to re-review https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/unity8/unstable_departments_test/+merge/229757 and https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity8/scopes-v4/+merge/229758
<Saviq> tsdgeos, testDash fails in v4 btw
<tsdgeos> hmmm
<tsdgeos> does it?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, it needs updates for visible vs. not
<tsdgeos> damnit
<tsdgeos> will fix it in a sec, let me finish fixing test_narrow_delegate_ranges_expand in seelessstuck
<tsdgeos> don't want to forget the fix in my head
<Saviq> sure
<Saviq> Cimi, https://code.launchpad.net/~saviq/unity8/fix-pageheader-colours/+merge/229698 ?
<Cimi> Saviq, testing
<Cimi> Saviq, do I need something updated?
<Saviq> Cimi, uitk
<Cimi> Cannot assign to non-existent property "foregroundColor"
<Cimi> ok
<Cimi> Saviq, can you reproduce the issue of the app scope on other devices not mako?
<Saviq> Cimi, let me see
<Saviq> Cimi, yeah
<Cimi> ok
<Saviq> tsdgeos, we need to bump dep to -4
<tsdgeos> why
<Saviq> tsdgeos, since otherwise we'll get the plugin with old API
<Saviq> there's renames and such
<Saviq> if there's only additions is when we can not bump straight away
<tsdgeos> right
<tsdgeos> mhr3: Saviq: pushed
<tsdgeos> cardcreator fails in master
<tsdgeos> trunk
<tsdgeos> somename
<tsdgeos> someday we'll get the CI to pickup its failiures
<tsdgeos> D:
<Saviq> tsdgeos, yeah, when fginther's back
<tsdgeos> i'll prepare a fix
<Saviq> tsdgeos, but wtf, it doesn't report a failure in the .xml for me
<Saviq> or my grep is wrong
<Saviq> or does it even run on qmltests?
<tsdgeos> it does here
<Saviq> ah it doesn't run with qmltests
<tsdgeos> qmluitests
<tsdgeos> stupid ubuntu pastebin doesn't let me paste it
<tsdgeos> error http://paste.kde.org/pnedmybtd
<tsdgeos> Saviq: https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/unity8/cardCreatorTest7Update/+merge/229763
<Cimi> Saviq, tested
<Cimi> Saviq, works better in app scope, (make tryDash), shows issues maybe in the tests on Ubuntu scope
<Wellark> dednick: sorry, I'm in a long hangout
<Saviq> tsdgeos, maybe tweak the cmake module to name the tests testFooFoo.xml instead, this way they should get picked up already?
<tsdgeos> Saviq: ok, let me try that
<Saviq> tsdgeos, huh, testPreview segfault :|
<tsdgeos> wow
<tsdgeos> tht's new
<tsdgeos> which branch?
<tsdgeos> or the silo?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, v4
<tsdgeos> weird i just ran them all and worked, let me try again
<Saviq> not sure not there in trunk, though
<Saviq> tsdgeos, yeah, most probably intermittent, I'm running them parallel
<tsdgeos> besides v4 should not be changing previews at all
<Saviq> indeed
<tsdgeos> Saviq: i looped it, no crash in like 100 runs :S
<tsdgeos> it's a very fast test :D
<Cimi> tsdgeos, https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/unity8/cardCreatorTest7Update/+merge/229763
<tsdgeos> Cimi: er what?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, yeah, good
<Cimi> tsdgeos, https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/unity8/cardCreatorTest7Update/+merge/229763/comments/557582
<tsdgeos> yes
<tsdgeos> why are you reverting the code instead of fixing the test?
<Cimi> tsdgeos, that branch should get merged today
<Cimi> tsdgeos, tests pass on it
<tsdgeos> sure
<Cimi> tsdgeos, and the code is better
<tsdgeos> you reverted good code
<tsdgeos> no
<tsdgeos> code is worse
<Cimi> tsdgeos, we should not look for cardData anymore
<tsdgeos> 25	- model: cardData && cardData["attributes"] || undefined; \n\
<tsdgeos> 26	+ model: cardData["attributes"]; \n\
<Saviq> tsdgeos, there's no need to check for cardData["attributes"], it will always be an object
<Cimi> tsdgeos, saviq told me cardData and cardData attributes is defined
<Cimi> yep
<tsdgeos> Saviq: i'm mostly sure it was there because it created zillions of warnings
<tsdgeos> but ok, whatever
<Saviq> tsdgeos, it did, way before
<Cimi> tsdgeos, in the past
<Saviq> tsdgeos, now that code won't even be used if attributes are not declared
<Saviq> tsdgeos, i.e. it won't even be there
 * Saviq needs a break, /food
<Cimi> Saviq, https://code.launchpad.net/~saviq/unity8/fix-pageheader-colours/+merge/229698 approved
<Saviq> tx
<Saviq> mhr3, tsdgeos, FWIW I'd rather it be a 2-value enum, but won't press
<mhr3> Saviq, the interface is quite internal, we can change it anytime we want
<facundobatista> holas
<Saviq> o/
<Saviq> mhr3, I know, it's just a future thing
<mhr3> Saviq, fwiw i'd expect the second nav to go away completely before design comes up with a 3rd nav :P
<Saviq> ;)
<Saviq> tsdgeos, didn't push qmltypes did you?
<Saviq> /reallyfood
<tsdgeos> Saviq: now
<tsdgeos> sorry
<dednick_> Saviq: know what happened to the app scope on desktop shell run?
<dednick_> Saviq: nevermind. just pulled latest
<Saviq> dednick_, yeah, it's a separate window now
<camako> Saviq, Had problem building qtmir-gles in silo-7 (due to mircommon packaging error). I removed mircommon from debian/control and started another build but it seems to not really build from scratch, but just report the previous failure.  See the last couple of builds at https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/landing-007-1-build ... Have you seen this before?
<Saviq> camako, you can't rebuild in PPAs with the same version, you need to bump the ubuntu? part in the version
<Saviq> camako, it never really uploaded to the PPA, it rejected it because there is the same version there already
<camako> Saviq, I see... Do i just manually increase it? or do I use dch somehow?
<Saviq> camako, you can use the same dch -v command
<Saviq> camako, just use ubuntu2 instead of ubuntu1
<camako> ok
<Saviq> camako, or just dch -i ""
<camako> thanks Saviq
<Saviq> should do the same
<Saviq> camako, you can always see whether something actually happened in the PPA in https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu/landing-007/+sourcepub/4336117/+listing-archive-extra
<Saviq> camako, there is truth that the train won't let you know that the upload failed, 'cause it's an async thing - you get an email back from PPA
<Saviq> or well
<Saviq> not you but PS Jenkins Bot
<camako> Saviq, is there a way to get to that link from the silo?
<Saviq> camako, from https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu/landing-007
<Saviq> camako, you can already see that qtmir-gles was published 1 hour ago
 * camako looks
<Saviq> camako, and clicking at "View package details" you can get more
<Saviq> camako, and clicking on arches there you get more info about the builds and suhc
<camako> Saviq, I see.. Why are other packages reported to have failed? They all succeeded (except for qtmir-gles)..
<camako> on the right margin of https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu/landing-007
<Saviq> camako, they failed on some architectures, which is expected
<camako> ah I see
<Saviq> camako, basically those packages don't explicitly say which arches they build on
<Saviq> camako, and they fail to build for arches where mir (or some other dependency) are unavailable
<Saviq> camako, but that's a warning rather than an error
<camako> Right... Thanks Saviq... That really helps..
<Saviq> camako, bug #1353451 btw, if you can mark it confirmed :)
<ubot5> bug 1353451 in Canonical Upstream To Distro "build job in train should check whether built version is higher than in silo" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1353451
 * camako looks
<camako> Saviq, done!
<Saviq> thanks :)
<Cimi> Saviq, how about emblems branch?
<Saviq> Cimi, did you get a review yet? ;)
<Cimi> Saviq, no
<Saviq> Cimi, then you should probably pester someone to get it
<Cimi> Saviq, https://code.launchpad.net/~cimi/unity8/card_emblems_2/+merge/229046
<Cimi> :D
<Saviq> Cimi, 'fraid there's a queue :P
<cwayne> Saviq: what is 'overlay color'
<cwayne> oh nm
<Saviq> cwayne, https://f966f709-a-c881af26-s-sites.googlegroups.com/a/canonical.com/unity8dash/scopes/dash-overview/01_Dash_scopes_nav_full_dark_v7.jpg?attachauth=ANoY7cptkkW9cy57jSgVaA-CdCSQJ_lN1VLPcjiBV67pFaWz6FIdyM_V15vfNg_kr73C39O71IInJ8II9Zin3XV5sYe3VZ2yfEGy-OetN2lpfzDlXpGkQ8uFCM5yGcgKAehj0sbtY_1_T_lZDbUMKpJLmO8UPuWjxC8ytAtj6m5aUspGWMFWkNsTK1dfpw0TW45d0aQ2dqiFUJ5XUpUjw5Tc7NaOrTAggtjgeyTLZeRH91OLGUfed0NF-APSpX70z_1g8qULJY7UHpMR2gA01BchUDn3RTFRXQ%3D%3D&at
<Saviq> tredirects=0
<cwayne> ah right
<cwayne> cool
<Saviq> Cimi, it's not really a FIXME
<Saviq> Cimi, because that's the desire, to have this hardcoded
<Cimi> Saviq, so we're not gonna change this?
<Saviq> Cimi, no
<Saviq> Cimi, I know, this comment should probably just begone
<Saviq> mterry, can I ask you https://code.launchpad.net/~saviq/unity8/fix-edges-demo/+merge/229778
<mterry> Saviq, yup
<Saviq> thanks
<Saviq> mterry, FWIW, I can't make edges demo work on desktop unless I modify EdgeDemo.qml, that expected?
<mterry> Saviq, ... no?  How do you modify the file?
<mterry> Saviq, oh!
<Saviq> mterry, nvm how I modify the file, how do I get the mock AccountsService to return the real value? ;)
<mterry> Saviq, with the mocks?  Yeah, they disable the edge demo (for the same reason we disabled password prompting when testing -- it's really annoying)
<Saviq> mterry, yeah, ok, so expected
<mterry> Saviq, if I want to test the edges specifically, I edit the mock.  We probably should have a nicer way, yes
<Saviq> mterry, is fine
<Saviq> mterry, https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/unity8/collapsingPreviews/+merge/228857/comments/557634 btw
<mterry> tsdgeos, ^
<tsdgeos> mhr3: yeah i fixed what you askd, no?
<Saviq> mterry, he knows
<mterry> k
<tsdgeos> er
<tsdgeos> mhr3 -> mterry in ↑↑↑
<Saviq> tsdgeos, mhr3, having a look at the current dash... I'm starting to feel like we're going to drop see all/see less if stuff goes in that direction
<Saviq> (which I'd be quite happy with TBH)
<mhr3> Saviq, what direction?
<Saviq> mhr3, everything opening in a new scope page
<Saviq> mhr3, can you find any instance of See all in the dash atm?
<Saviq> ok found it
<mhr3> Saviq, yes, open those linked scopes
<mterry> tsdgeos, yeah I commented in MP
<Saviq> mhr3, question is whether that's on purpose or will they change it to use header links anyway ;)
<tsdgeos> mterry: so top approve then?
<Saviq> DO IT
<mterry> tsdgeos, approved, but left top-approving to you so that you could coordinate which silo etc
<tsdgeos> mterry: it's in the silo
<tsdgeos> http://people.canonical.com/~platform/citrain_dashboard/#?q=landing-001
<mhr3> Saviq, it can't link indefinitely, right?
<tsdgeos> *the* silo :D
<Saviq> mhr3, why not?
<mterry> tsdgeos, ok top approved then
<Saviq> tsdgeos, https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/unity8/dash-app-fixes/+merge/229745/comments/557640
<mhr3> Saviq, well you will reach a leaf where you actually want to show all the content
<mterry> Saviq, I thought we updated pot occasionally separately from our normal merges
<Saviq> tsdgeos, can we not do "ignore unknown options" instead of adding --desktop-file-hint explicitly?
<Saviq> mhr3, yeah, so no collapsing
<Saviq> mterry, that's kind of what happens, not policy... :|
<mhr3> Saviq, that's very single-category thinking
<mterry> Saviq, OK no worries.  I just thought I'd be doing the wrong thing if I updated pot as part of my merge
<tsdgeos> Saviq: there's no such thing afaik
<Saviq> mhr3, maybe, but that's what happens
<tsdgeos> Saviq: qtmir should eat --desktop-file-hint i think
<tsdgeos> Saviq: i.e for us is a "qt option"
<Saviq> tsdgeos, right, wonder if the QPA is even there early enough
<tsdgeos> as i don't need to define --style i shouldn't need to define  --desktop-file-hint
<mhr3> Saviq, bottomline, i don't see reason to drop it, yes maybe it won't be visible in many cases, but in some it still will
<Saviq> mhr3, I do, the see all/less pattern conflicts as hell with bottom edge and filters
<Saviq> mhr3, and UX-wise it isn't too great either, and complex to implement (although tsdgeos already did :P)
<Saviq> tsdgeos, yeah, well, --desktop-file-hint isn't even interpreted in the process, it's read by qtmir on the shell side, which can't "eat" it
<Saviq> tsdgeos, qtubuntu would have to, but since we want to drop that hint anyway... let's just leave it here for now
<Saviq> tsdgeos, please add FIXME, though
<mhr3> Saviq, perhaps the idea was to change it once we do filters
<mhr3> Saviq, who knows
<Saviq> mhr3, change == remove? ;)
<mhr3> yes
<Saviq> mhr3, indeed who knows
<mhr3> then again, those who knew aren't going to tell us
<mhr3> :P
<Saviq> indeed!
<Saviq> everybody seems to hate collapsed categories, so...
<tsdgeos> Cimi: not sure a FIXME makes sense
<tsdgeos> since afaik there's no plans to fix it
<tsdgeos> it's just hackish by design
<tsdgeos> i can remove the comment if it makes you happier
<MacSlow> Saviq, btw... something that can be merged... https://code.launchpad.net/~macslow/unity8/fix-1346867/+merge/227711 (test-failures are unrelated to branch)
<Saviq> MacSlow, http://people.canonical.com/~platform/citrain_dashboard/#?q=landing-001
<Saviq> Cimi, activity indicator fixed
<MacSlow> Saviq, ah ok... thx :)
<Saviq> Cimi, I'm adding to silo then
<tsdgeos> Saviq: what's your opinion on Cimi's request for a FIXME in https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity8/clickScopeForceArtShapeSize/+merge/229706 ?
<Saviq> <Saviq> Cimi, it's not really a FIXME
<Saviq>  Cimi, because that's the desire, to have this hardcoded
<Saviq> <Cimi> Saviq, so we're not gonna change this?
<Saviq> <Saviq> Cimi, no
<Saviq> tsdgeos, ↔
<Saviq> ↑
<Saviq> <Saviq>  Cimi, I know, this comment should probably just begone
<Saviq> that, too
<tsdgeos> k, i'll remove the comment
<tsdgeos> gone
<Saviq> ok I'm closing the gates on silo 1
<Saviq> dednick_, Wellark, any chance for modeminfo to work soonish? or shall we punt it to another landing?
<Wellark> Saviq: pete-woods said that this MP has some issues: https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity8/clickScopeForceArtShapeSize/+merge/229706
<Saviq> Wellark, where did he say that?
<pete-woods> Saviq: well more specifically I said there was a merge conflict
<Wellark> Saviq: the silo for modeminfo needed a rebuild
<Wellark> let's see if it has completed
<Saviq> Wellark, pete-woods, yeah, we know, that's fixed by now
<Saviq> it needed a reconfigure first
<Wellark> pete-woods: what is unity-scopes-shell doing in silo 1? :D
<Saviq> Wellark, I just took that silo over :P
<Saviq> Wellark, since unity8 was in there
<Wellark> ok.
<Saviq> Wellark, dednick_ reported issues with modeminfo though
<Wellark> hmm.. I don't see the rebuild
<dednick_> Saviq: modeminfo not ready yet unless it's been fixed in the last hours revision.
<pete-woods> Wellark: it needs to change the sort order stuff
<Wellark> silo 1 was supposed to be rebuild
<dednick_> Saviq: more speficically it's the indicator-network that's not ready.
<pete-woods> Wellark: sounds like it needed reconfiguring by a train guard though
<MacSlow> Saviq, that's good to go too now... https://code.launchpad.net/~macslow/unity8/fix-1305885/+merge/227726
<Saviq> dednick_, yeah yeah, that's what I'm asking
<Saviq> MacSlow, not according to the votes and status?
<Wellark> dednick_: what is not ready?
<Wellark> the sim identifiers?
<Saviq> MacSlow, ah ok, let's wait for mzanetti to come back tomorrow for a rereview, k?
<MacSlow> Saviq, well good to go (after a second look) I meant :)
<MacSlow> Saviq, fine with me too
<Wellark> they are in the modem info items and can be added on the indicator-service side alone once we get them
<Saviq> Wellark, https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-api-team/unity8/modeminfo/+merge/225159/comments/557554
<Wellark> the UI will not show the identifiers if they are not set
<Saviq> Wellark, and subsequent commits
<Saviq> *comments
<Wellark> Saviq: there are commits after that and I requested a rebuild to get them in
<Saviq> Wellark, ok, that's what I wanted to know, kicking a rebuild then
<dednick_> Saviq, Wellark: I top approved the unity8/modeminfo - it seems to be the backend that's not working. We can land the unity8 bits without it.
<Saviq> dednick_, Wellark, maybe the indicator-network part should lose its top-approve then ;0
<dednick_> Saviq: i just have
<Saviq> ktx
<Wellark> dednick_: I already committed a fix to the indicator-service
<Saviq> Wellark, it didn't get a review did it, hence Needs Review ;)
<Saviq> Wellark, I'll build it in silo in any case
<Wellark> Saviq: thanks.
<Saviq> mterry, re: backgrounds, dash uses them
<Saviq> mterry, or ugh, it should use them
<mterry> Saviq, I don't believe with trunk code it does
 * mterry had assumed that was intentional  ;)
<Saviq> nobody noticed, cool ;0
<Saviq> says something about the importance of it :P
<Saviq> tsdgeos, one more fix for your fix-dash-app branch - underlay can go away and the dash should have the images as its background
<tsdgeos> Saviq: can we not make it?
<tsdgeos> and wait for dash_overview
<tsdgeos> where i have moved all the underlays around anyway?
<tsdgeos> it'd just be yet another conflict
<Saviq> tsdgeos, would that conflict https://code.launchpad.net/~saviq/unity8/fix-edges-demo/+merge/229778 ?
<Saviq> mterry, could you take over my fix-edges branch, you know better how to deal with those
<tsdgeos> Saviq: well it's the same code i removed in dash_overview
<Saviq> tsdgeos, right
<mterry> Saviq, sure
<Saviq> tsdgeos, I can not remove it
<tsdgeos> Saviq: it's ok, leave it
<Saviq> tsdgeos, mterry is gonna take over that branch, gotta go into a mtg now
<tsdgeos> ok
<Saviq> so please decide on what should happen where
<tsdgeos> Saviq: can i assume all those branches in silo 1 are landing and start merging them to dash_overview ?
<mterry> tsdgeos, you want me to leave the underlay removal you say?
<tsdgeos> mterry: yeah it's ok i'll have conflicts anyway, no need to change it
<mterry> tsdgeos, k
<Saviq> tsdgeos, you don't want to add the background back, then, in fix-dash-app?
<tsdgeos> Saviq: it's the same thing, no?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, yeah, I'd want to land them all, see no reason why not, but you know...
<Saviq> tsdgeos, removing it is one thing
<Saviq> tsdgeos, actually adding the background back to the dash is another
<Saviq> tsdgeos, which is broken in trunk
<tsdgeos> yes
<tsdgeos> Saviq: so i'm not sure what you want us to do now :D
<Saviq> tsdgeos, the underlay change isn't really related to edge demos, so please move it in fix-dash-app so that it's in the dash inded
<tsdgeos> Saviq: ok
<Saviq> tsdgeos, and then mterry base off of tsdgeos's branch please to fix the edge demo
<Saviq> or just do it in one branch since it's a chicken'n'egg issue
<Saviq> just put everything in fix-dash-app
<Saviq> aargh and dash-activity-indicator conflicts ;(
<mterry> Saviq, :)
<mterry> tsdgeos, sounds like I'll base off of fix-dash-app then
<tsdgeos> mterry: ok
<mterry> tsdgeos, we're talking lp:~aacid/unity8/dash-app-fixes ?
<tsdgeos> mterry: yes
<mterry> tsdgeos, and your branch will have underlay removal, so I don't need that in mine, it sounds like
<tsdgeos> correct
<tsdgeos> mterry: pushed, can you review and see if it makes sense to you?
<mterry> tsdgeos, nothing bad there, but I have some further fixes I'd like you to merge in.  Give me a sec
<mterry> tsdgeos, maybe merge lp:~mterry/unity8/dash-app-demo-fixes into yours?
<mterry> tsdgeos, or we can have them both in the silo
<mterry> but less paperwork if it's in yours  :)
<Saviq> mterry, just use one branch, yeah
<tsdgeos> mterry: ok, let me see
<dandrader> greyback_, do we have a bug reported that non-fullscreen apps get a fullscreen surface size when restarted?
<Saviq> Wellark, dednick_, indicator-network built in silo, unity8 not yet
<greyback_> dandrader: I'm not aware of one.
<tsdgeos> mterry: ok, merged
<greyback_> dandrader: related is bug 1328839
<ubot5> bug 1328839 in QtMir "Toggling fullscreen causes wrong window behaviour" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1328839
<dandrader> greyback_, could you try out the following? (wanna know if I regressed something)
<dandrader> greyback_, 1- launch an app, 2- switch to dash, 3 - go to spread, 4 - kill the app from the terminal, 5- tap on the killed app in the dash
<mterry> tsdgeos, OK.  Do you need a review of your branch then?  -- this is a bit of a circular review :)
<Saviq> mterry, I'll take it
<greyback_> dandrader: after step 5, I see the Dash is brought to front, then app eventually appears on top in fullscreen
<dandrader> greyback_, ok
<Wellark> Saviq: ack. we need both
<Saviq> Wellark, there were no related changes to unity8 though, so you can verify the fixes already
<Wellark> Saviq: ok. trying.
<Wellark> Saviq: actually I can't
<Wellark> as the indicator-network bumped it's unity8 dependency to be >=20140806
<Wellark> as we can't land the indicator to the archive without unity8 landing the same time
<Wellark> having never unity8 with the current indicator works just fine
<Wellark> but having this new version of indicator breaks horribly with older unity
<Wellark> oh, well..
<Wellark> waiting for the build to finish
<Saviq> Wellark, sounds like it should be a Breaks: unity8 <= $current_distro_version instead, but ok, will build u8 in a moment
<Saviq> or something
<Saviq> aaanyway
<Wellark> well, I could force it in with dpkg -i --force=all to get jumpstart
<Saviq> Cimi, had to resubmit https://code.launchpad.net/~saviq/unity8/dash-activity-indicator/+merge/229805 with a prereq, fixed the test though
<Cimi> Saviq, ok
<Saviq> Cimi, you'd need new unity-api packages from https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity-api/scopes-v4/+merge/228346
<Saviq> Cimi, can get you some if you want
<Cimi> Saviq, tomorrow :(
<Saviq> Cimi, no, it has to be today
<Cimi> Saviq, this loader thing is giving me hard time
<Saviq> Cimi, already in silo
<Saviq> Cimi, let it go until tomorrow then
<Cimi> Saviq, I will try to resist my nature of finishing things I start
<Saviq> Cimi, yeah, you started the review last week! ;P
<Cimi> I'll review in a bit then
<Cimi> aha
<Cimi> touche'
<Saviq> Cimi, your compose key didn't work :P
<Cimi> not using compose key
<Saviq> Cimi, probably why it didn't work ;)
<Saviq> Wellark, FYI, train is down, no unity8 build happening until that's fixed :|
<paulliu> Saviq: For StatusIcon, what's the design for it? Can I make it preserve the aspect ratio of its Image?
<Saviq> paulliu, yeah, that's it purpose
<Saviq> paulliu, just don't set width and it will scale properly
<paulliu> Saviq: really? I got apsect ratio weirdness on attributes Icons.
<Saviq> paulliu, it works in the indicators...
<paulliu> Saviq: How if the icons are very wide. Maybe the Row will compress the width.
<Saviq> paulliu, the grid layout might, yeah
<Saviq> paulliu, just resize your window to see
<pstolowski> tsdgeos, hey, any eta re landing of https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/unity8/scopeActivatePreview/+merge/228624 ?
<tsdgeos> pstolowski: this week
<Saviq> pstolowski, there's no eta on any landings now
<Saviq> pstolowski, since train is down
<tsdgeos> that's the magic eta
<tsdgeos> oh, we derailed?
<Saviq> indeed
<tsdgeos> or are we train-con-0-ed ?
<Saviq> pstolowski, but yeah, we'll get on that tomorrow, along with dash overview
<Saviq> tsdgeos, derailed
<tsdgeos> ouch :/
<Saviq> significant prodstack outage
<pstolowski> Saviq, right, I guess I wanted to ask about eta from train-con-0 end :/
<Saviq> pstolowski, we don't even need 0 to end
<Saviq> pstolowski, we just need for jenkins to work again...
<Saviq> and well, release the huge-ass silo 1 we have there already
<tsdgeos> Saviq: does silo 1 look releaseable? shall i merge all the branches into dash_overview already?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, it doesn't look at all right now, but yes, the set that's there was hopefully my last rebuild
<tsdgeos> ok
<Saviq> tsdgeos, I started wondering if we should do a "silo-next" branch that we'd replicate the siloed merges in
<Saviq> tsdgeos, although it'd be better if the train just published its branches..
<tsdgeos> yeah :D
<cwayne> jenkins seems back
<Saviq> back on rails
<karni> A carousel stopped showing pictures, this used to work not so long ago. Have there been changes to carousel renderer?
<Saviq> karni, not really, but we saw the bug, is it only happening for videos for you, or just random images as well?
<karni> Saviq: all pictures. carousel only contains pictures (with overlaid title)
<Saviq> karni, hmm, that is quite weird, I thought it's limited to some videos
<Saviq> karni, are those images large?
<karni> Saviq: I would suspect so, yes. They come from an external API.
<Saviq> karni, can you try one thing out for me:
<karni> cwayne: so you're saying scope_cache() (or similar), different than scope_directory(), has landed? I'm looking for it here, no luck (maybe it's not updated yet?) http://developer.ubuntu.com/api/scopes/sdk-14.10/unity.scopes.ScopeBase/
<Wellark> Saviq: :(
<cwayne> karni: yes, it's landed
<karni> ok
 * karni guesses the signature
<Saviq> Wellark, old news
<Saviq> karni, http://paste.ubuntu.com/7971358/
 * karni looks
<cwayne> karni: its cache_directory() i think
<Saviq> karni, to apply on the phone you'll have to find the file in /usr/lib/.../unity8/qml/Dash I believe
<Saviq> Wellark, it's building
<karni> Saviq: ack, yes. /usr/lib/arm-linux-gnueabihf/unity8/qml/Dash
<mhr3> karni, sorry wanted to get updated docs out today, but trying to land some fixes first... and train broke :/
<Saviq> mhr3, it's back again
<karni> mhr3: ack
<mhr3> Saviq, yey, now i'd like a silo then
<Saviq> karni, that's not a proper fix, though, as the images will be scaled down more than necessary, it's a rather chicken'n'egg problem → we want the image to be scaled down to WxH, but depending on whether its aspect ratio is lower or higher than the shape's, we need to scale it appropriately to width or height... but without loading the image, we don't know its aspect ratio... and the loop loops
<karni> Saviq: this is really weird. so, I tried it -- one picture consistently loads (but because it was one before last, I didn't see if it did load before the fix, I can revert and test). I have two carousels which used to work, now only one picture loads in the first carousel, the one before last one. Images may be large, they're good quality. Note, they are of different aspect ratio, but this this work before nevertheless.
<Saviq> karni, yeah, so we need to investigate properly
<karni> Saviq: ok
<karni> Saviq: do you want me to file a bug, so we can track it?
<Saviq> karni, I think there should be one already
<Saviq> karni, bug #1352940
<ubot5> bug 1352940 in Unity 8 "Thumbnails nolonger appear in carousel for videos scope" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1352940
<karni> thank you
<Saviq> karni, if you have the time, could you try with image 172 and then work your way up?
<karni> Saviq: I'm afraid I'm short on time, but if it is of huge help, I can try 2 images
<Saviq> karni, no, that's fine, we'll get that done then
<karni> Saviq: thank you. feel free to ping me if you want me to test a fix etc
<Wellark> Saviq: forgot a oneliner
<Saviq> Wellark, in?
<Wellark> which hoses the panel icons
<Wellark> indicator-network
<karni> Saviq: Joe has 172, so we can test on that shortly
<Wellark> could you rebuild it?
<Wellark> I pushed it
<Saviq> Wellark, k
<Wellark> other than that it looks good
<Wellark> Saviq: all the problems dednick_ was having should be gone now
<Saviq> Wellark, coolz
<Wellark> depressing: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~unity-api-team/indicator-network/modeminfo/revision/360
<Wellark> hmm.. seems the modems are reversed on in a dual sim device..
<Wellark> _but_ that was the case before, too
<Wellark> no need to stop this landing
<Wellark> it's purely fixable in indicator-network side
<Wellark> I just want the unity8 code in.
<Saviq> Wellark, no worries, unity8 doesn't build in PPA anyway due to missing sysvinit merge from debian
<Saviq> Wellark, so if you want anything in, there's still time
<Saviq> we won't land this today anyway
<tsdgeos> :/
<Saviq> I'll try and get QA signoff overnight at least
<Wellark> Saviq: ;(
<Wellark> Saviq: ok. let me see what I can do
<Wellark> I might try to get the modems ordered properly and at least have the default "SIM 1" and "SIM 2" names for the modems
<Wellark> but that's all in the indicator-service side
<Saviq> Wellark, while I have you here
<Wellark> I will take an hour off, and be back later to do more code monkeying
<Wellark> Saviq: ok, be quick!
<Wellark> :)
<Saviq> Wellark, we're supposed to have an orientation lock indicator
<Wellark> ...
<Saviq> Wellark, think it'd fit in *any* current indicator service
<Saviq> it's only supposed to be on when the indicator lock is on
<Saviq> so it could make sense to make it a short-lived service
<Wellark> nope.
<Saviq> yeah, that's what I thought
<Wellark> I had an idea that we would have combined the sound and battery indicator to form this sort of "random stuff indicator" which would have had the rotation lock also, but I didn't get too much support for the idea
<Saviq> ok well, one more service it is!
<Saviq> it's gonna be a small one :P
<Wellark> well, we could put it inside some existing indicator source tree
<Wellark> but it's then going to be a standalone indicator with only single item which is kinda moot
<dednick_> Wellark, Saviq: indicator-network failed to build in ppa
<Wellark> ...
<Saviq> dednick_, *everything* fails to build in ppa
<Saviq> dednick_, dbus-test-runner is not installable
<Saviq> due to stuff in proposed not being up to date
<dednick_> i c
<Saviq> so yeah, tomorrow
<Cimi> Saviq, can you link me the package I need?
<Saviq> Cimi, for phone it's in https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity-api/scopes-v4/+merge/228346/comments/556610
<Saviq> Cimi, 5s for amd64 one
<Saviq> Cimi, http://people.canonical.com/~msawicz/unity-api.tar.xz
<Cimi> Saviq, onb the desktop unity seems stucked
<Cimi> trunk and dash indicator
<Cimi> the visuals
<Saviq> Cimi, I've had that yesterday
<Saviq> Cimi, what if you just run ./builddir/src/unity8 ?
<tsdgeos> Saviq: remove Ubuntu.Thumbnailer from cardcreator generated code? i don't see where we use it
<Saviq> tsdgeos, it's an image provider
<Saviq> tsdgeos, wth are you doing here dude :)
<tsdgeos> sure
<Saviq> tsdgeos, I don't think it's imported anywhere else, is it?
<tsdgeos> i know, i checked the code
<tsdgeos> it's imported in ./qml/Dash/Previews/PreviewVideoPlayback.qml where we actually use it
<tsdgeos> but i guess that cards can come with thumbnailer urls
<Saviq> tsdgeos, well, we use it in cards as well
<Saviq> yeah
<Saviq> they do
<tsdgeos> otoh it seems a bit weird for it to be there
<tsdgeos> it should be in DashApplication.qml
<tsdgeos> since the only thing we need is the static registry of the image provider
<Saviq> tsdgeos, sure, I'm fine with that
<Saviq> just register at the top and say that dash supports thumbnailer urls
<tsdgeos> Saviq: want me to do it at lp:~aacid/unity8/prepend_test_xml so that it goes green?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, sure, if you want
<Cimi> Saviq, linked with old lightdm
<Cimi> dash-activity-indicator/builddir/tests/mocks/LightDM/libMockLightDM-qml.so: (liblightdm-qt5-2.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory)
<Saviq> Cimi, no actually that's not "old lightdm", just you need to export one of the paths where the lib is
<Cimi> k
<Saviq> LD_LIBRARY_PATH=$LD_LIBRARY_PATH:$PWD/builddir/tests/mocks/LightDM/single
<Cimi> Saviq, same
<Cimi> I mean
<Saviq> it locks up?
<Cimi> now unity runs but I see same issues
<Saviq> Cimi, ./build.sh -c, reboot, not sure what else
<Cimi> Saviq, it was a fresh build :/
<Saviq> Cimi, you could try ./run.sh -g to run under gdb and see where it gets stuck
<Cimi> I'll reboot later on
<Cimi> ok
<Saviq> Cimi, yeah, in any case, PPAs are broken, nothing builds, so tomorrow is ok for the review
<Cimi> Saviq, ok
<Cimi> Saviq, the kbd pops in
<Cimi> Saviq, but I don't interact with the dash
<Cimi> Saviq, wondering if is due to dash as app
<Saviq> Cimi, jeez, that's just an image
<Cimi> could be an image :)
<Saviq> Cimi, you need to install new unity8 and it will open in a separate window
<Saviq> I knew mzanetti shouldn't have put real images there ;)
<Saviq> "real images" meaning screenshots of real things
<Saviq> Cimi, so, in any case if you want to try out them dash
<Saviq> Cimi, ./builddir/src/Dash/unity8-dash
<kgunn> Saviq: we still gotta have gles twin in qtmir silo for landing right ? (wondering if i missed something)
<kgunn> worried about silo2 being wrong.... http://people.canonical.com/~platform/citrain_dashboard/#?q=qtmir
<kgunn> someone marked to publish, but that's not right
<kgunn> without the twin i think
<mzanetti> o/
<Saviq> kgunn, yeah, missing sync
<kgunn> mzanetti: dude...stay on vacation
<Saviq> kgunn, and was it rebuilt after today's qtmir release?
<kgunn> Saviq: no idea...gonna unmark, check, and add twin
<Saviq> kgunn, yeah, built 18hrs ago
<Saviq> kgunn, so definitely needs a rebuild
<kgunn> Saviq: wonder if someone mismarked testing on the wrong row
<kgunn> ?
<Saviq> kgunn, no idea
<kgunn> guess they'll figure it out when their crap doesn't land :)
<Cimi> Saviq, ok works in the dash
<Cimi> Saviq, is it design approved?
<Cimi> the white box around the orange bar?
<Saviq> Cimi, yes, it's actually off-white on light backgrounds, off-black on dark backgrounds
<Saviq> that you can't see anywhere anyway
<Saviq> or well, that's what it will be, maybe... since I'd have to put the background for it in the scope, but leave the indicator be on top
<Saviq> Cimi, so yeah, it's design approved *for now*
<kgunn> https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-team/qtmir/gles-sync-20140806/+merge/229871
<kgunn> mterry: ^ can you give me a quick approval on that ?
<kgunn> just a gles twin
<Saviq> kgunn, looks wrong (bash.4.0+14.10.20140806.1-0ubuntu1)
<Saviq> kgunn, `dch -v 0.4.0+14.10.20140806.1-0ubuntu1 ""` is safest to use
 * kgunn looks
<kgunn> Saviq: ah shit...ok...had a $ in front
<Saviq> :)
<kgunn> Saviq: ok, hows about now?
<Saviq> kgunn, you got it
<kgunn> ta
<mterry> kgunn, in a bit yeah
<kgunn> mterry: no worries, its done
#ubuntu-unity 2014-08-07
<tsdgeos> Saviq: did you see my comment on https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity8/+bug/1316660 ?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1316660 in Unity 8 "Scope preview should use SDK's Expandable*s" [High,In progress]
<Saviq> tsdgeos, well, kind-a, that was just one example. I'm not saying your branch fixes all of the cases, but it does make Previews use Expandables ;)
<Saviq> tsdgeos, actually putting the buttons into an Expandable will be easy now that there is the rest in place
<Saviq> oh wait
<Saviq> you didn't put it in an Expandable
<Saviq> then yeah, you're right
<Saviq> (you should've) :P
<tsdgeos> well why?
<tsdgeos> it wasn't the design
<tsdgeos> design is "combobox + button"
<Saviq> tsdgeos, well, yeah, but expansion is a common pattern, we have the expandable components in the SDK for a reason
<tsdgeos> the fack that design decided to not use a well known word just because people 2 generations ago in design hated the word combbox and now is colliding with other stuff
<tsdgeos> is not my problem
<Saviq> tsdgeos, I think that's two different issues
<tsdgeos> yes we have a combobox in the sdk now
<tsdgeos> not when we wrote that code
<Saviq> tsdgeos, that's not about that
<Saviq> tsdgeos, even the buttons we have now
<Saviq> tsdgeos, should have been put in SDK's Expandable, and the whole Preview needs to be UbuntuListView or UbuntuColumn
<Saviq> tsdgeos, so that when you expand something, it gets into view without you caring about it
<tsdgeos> ok, still nothing to do with my branch :D
<Saviq> tsdgeos, I just thought you did that in there
<tsdgeos> nope
<tsdgeos> i just added the expandable preview widget
<Saviq> tsdgeos, on that note we still need to collapse the visible widgets in the expandable widget to their collapsedHeight, but it's fine in a separate branch
<mpt> Wait, are you calling me two generations old
 * mpt shakes his walking stick at tsdgeos 
<Saviq> ;)
<Saviq> he's lurking!
<tsdgeos> Saviq: that branch does that
<Saviq> tsdgeos, oh hmm, I can't read then
<Saviq> good
<Saviq> tsdgeos, ah now I can see
<Saviq> Cimi, it's time for that review when you're up ;)
<Cimi> Saviq, morning :)
<Cimi> Saviq, it's also time for my review of emblems :)
<Cimi> Saviq, but why we have the surrounding box aroung the orange?
<Cimi> would it look bad withou?
<Saviq> Cimi, that was what design requested, yes
<Cimi> ok
<Saviq> Cimi, otherwise it'd clash with content behind it
<Cimi> for the same reason we are not using the ubuntushape in every single corner of the os
<Cimi> not to clash
<Saviq> Cimi, and this doesn't use the shape, not sure what reference is that to ;)
<Cimi> hah
<Saviq> mhr3, morning! did you guys ever get all the new square assets for dash overview?
<mhr3> Saviq, no
<mhr3> and morning
<mhr3> Saviq, at the office today, so will ask esti
<Saviq> mhr3, cool, thanks
<Saviq> tell her we'll land this with old assets anyway, but she won't like it ;)
<Saviq> tsdgeos, on dash overview, the shader effect itself does still result in some lag when you open the dash, think it'd be possible (later) to just scale the real thing down?
<tsdgeos> Saviq: which shader effect?
<tsdgeos> ah
<tsdgeos> the copy
<Saviq> tsdgeos, the one that copies the dash to the list
<tsdgeos> it might
<Saviq> it is, after all, almost a fullscreen snapshot
<tsdgeos> tbh i didn't see any lag compared to what we had
<Saviq> I'll try it out again but we did notice some still in the office
<tsdgeos> but it was horrible
<tsdgeos> so anything would be much better
<Saviq> sure
<tsdgeos> Saviq: sure it'd be possible to scale itself probably, but not sure if it'd be cheaper
<Saviq> tsdgeos, well, should be, since it'd be scaling the texture itself, not a copy of it
<tsdgeos> Saviq: but it may end up in redraws blah blah
<Saviq> tsdgeos, trueth
<Saviq> tsdgeos, but shouldn't :)
<Cimi> Saviq, approved, you can go in dash overview and need fix it
<Cimi> otherwise I'll do :)
<Cimi> we need to export the activity indicator and use it there too
<Saviq> trueth
<tsdgeos> what's up with cI?
<tsdgeos> i did a commit 12 hours ago and still no run? https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/unity8/prepend_test_xml/+merge/229766
<Saviq> tsdgeos, it's approved
<Saviq> tsdgeos, ci doesn't run on already top-approved branches
<Saviq> (automagically)
<tsdgeos> ahhh
<tsdgeos> didn't know that
<tsdgeos> i'll trigger a rebuild then
<Saviq> mzanetti, welcome back ;)
<mzanetti> o/
<mzanetti> hello
<mzanetti> Saviq: thanks
<tsdgeos> Saviq: are we on rails again?
<dednick> Saviq: um, any idea why indicator-network depends on unity8? seems like kind of a weird dep.
<mzanetti> uh! dash-as-app landed. nice
<dednick> mzanetti: pain in the arse on desktop though! :)
<mzanetti> dednick: how?
<mzanetti> dednick: you mean run.sh?
<dednick> mzanetti: yeah. 2 windows
<mzanetti> dednick: right... well, I only use make tryShell nowadays
<mzanetti> would that be an option for you?
<dednick> dash is now a screenshot in shell, with separate window for scopes :)
<mzanetti> dednick: yeah, I know... I did that
<dednick> mzanetti: hm. could be
<mzanetti> dednick: maybe just LD_LIBRARY_PATH some indicators stuff
<dednick> oh i'm just complaining... don't worry about it
<mzanetti> then make tryShell should be fine for you
<mzanetti> I guess we should get rid of run.sh...
<mzanetti> or not use upstart for it...
<dednick> yeah
<mzanetti> dednick: what I do too is to launch the unity8 binary with qtcrator, without run.sh
<dednick> the upstart bit is my major gripe with it
<mzanetti> dednick: just add "-mousetouch" to the cmdline args
<dednick> mzanetti: ah. was wondering about that. my mouse wasn't working with running binary
<mzanetti> yep, -mousetouch
<tsdgeos> Saviq: ping
<Saviq> tsdgeos, pong
<tsdgeos> Saviq: where does scopeStyle come from in https://code.launchpad.net/~saviq/unity8/dash-activity-indicator/+merge/229805 ?
<tsdgeos> color: scopeStyle.backgroundLuminance > 0.7 ? "#50000000" : "#50ffffff"
<Saviq> tsdgeos, yeah, by now... from nowhere
<tsdgeos> ok
<tsdgeos> i merged all silo1 to dash_overview
<tsdgeos> and was wondering if that was a merge issue or not
<Saviq> tsdgeos, yeah, not, that's broken atm
<Saviq> as I was moving the indicator out and out, I no longer have scopeStyle indeed...
<Saviq> mhr3, bcmwl broken == no 5GHz networks, eh?
<mhr3> Saviq, i wouldn't know, my chip doesn't do 5ghz at all
<Saviq> ugh
<Saviq> mhr3, fyi, downgraded to previous bcmwl version (tried previous kernel, too), didn't help :/
<mhr3> Saviq, are you sure your driver supports 5ghz? :P
<Saviq> mhr3, yes :P
<Saviq> it *did*
<Saviq> tsdgeos, yeah we are
<tsdgeos> gooed :)
<tsdgeos> -e
<Cimi> old kernel?
<Cimi> I am on 3.13
<Cimi> no bcmwl issues
<mhr3> Saviq, maybe it just pretended, and now they fixed it to stop pretending ;)
<Saviq> Cimi, do you get 5GHz networks?
<Cimi> Saviq, yes
<Cimi> Saviq, using 14.04
<Saviq> Cimi, right
<mhr3> Saviq, reminded esti about the icons
<mhr3> Saviq, i'll push the square ones into the existing branches at least
<mhr3> Saviq, when do you plan to land it?
<Saviq> mhr3, asap
<Saviq> mhr3, doing a func/vis review right now
<Cimi> mzanetti, wanted to ping you yesterday to remove the darkening effect when only one app (dash then) is running
<Cimi> on the spread
<mzanetti> Cimi: that's on my list to discuss with Vesa when he's back
<mzanetti> Cimi: IMO we need to get rid of that effect at all
<mzanetti> Cimi: or at least make it muuuch less
<Cimi> yeah
<Cimi> only helps in quick flip
<Cimi> but looks bad on spread
<mzanetti> yeah... not even much there
<Saviq> tsdgeos, you didn't push the whole merge of dash overview did you?
<tsdgeos> no, i still have it here
<tsdgeos> running tests and stuff
<tsdgeos> merge was far from trivial
<mhr3> Saviq, do we need to modify the category template for the overviews?
<tsdgeos> Saviq: do y'ou want me to push it to a separate branch?
<mhr3> Saviq, or i guess you're doing magic to it already since you'll be cropping the icons?
<mhr3> Saviq, still, we need a new template for the scope search results
<Saviq> mhr3, yeah, we'll be overriding the aspect ratio there though
<Saviq> tsdgeos, I'd like to have an early look at it, yeah
<Saviq> tsdgeos, whether same or separate branch - you tell me
<tsdgeos> Saviq: lp:~aacid/unity8/do_merged
<Saviq> tsdgeos, thanks
<tsdgeos> qml tests seem to be passing now
<tsdgeos> will run autopilot after that
<Saviq> tsdgeos, just run ci on it
<Saviq> tsdgeos, you can put it as WiP MP
<tsdgeos> will fail
<tsdgeos> doesn't have scopes v4
<Saviq> ah v4 :/
<Saviq> tsdgeos, hmm it just goes blank for me as I drag from the bottom :|
<Saviq> tsdgeos, looks like the background is somewhere covering the overview?
<tsdgeos> wops yeah wrong merge
<tsdgeos> will check
<tsdgeos> wonder how the dash overview test passed
<tsdgeos> i guess because items are still there and can be clicked
<Saviq> yeah
<Saviq> tsdgeos, the background should just be part of DashContent.qml don't you think?
<tsdgeos> it is
<Saviq> oh ok
 * Saviq stops
<tsdgeos> the wrong background is the one you made me add yesterday when i told you i didn't want to
<tsdgeos> Saviq: pull
<tsdgeos> i.e. just a wrong merge
<Saviq> k
<Saviq> mhr3, which MPs do I need to get for a silo with overview
<mhr3> Saviq, keeping in mind that you'll need to override the search category too?
<Saviq> mhr3, yeah, probably not straight away, but yes
<mhr3> Saviq, https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity-scope-mediascanner/overview-icons/+merge/228254
<Saviq> mhr3, we assumed the category name would be static
<mhr3> Saviq, and https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity-scope-click/overview-icons/+merge/227731
<mhr3> Saviq, it's "recommended" iirc
<mhr3> nope
<mhr3> "recommendations"
<Saviq> mhr3, and we'll need the scopes scope to change template, right?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, looks like you need to tweak data/unity8-dash.conf to drop scopes scope from favourites
<Saviq> ah wait
<Saviq> it probabaly is
<tsdgeos> Saviq: it's drooped
<tsdgeos> it's just that our run system is not so great
 * Saviq needs to copy the .conf
<tsdgeos> and still uses sytemwide instead ours
<tsdgeos> need a way to fix that
<tsdgeos> it's borking autopilot for me now too
<Saviq> tsdgeos, yeah, I've a branch
<Saviq> tsdgeos, autopilot should be fine, assuming you copy the .conf file(s) to ~/.config/upstart/
<Saviq> and make install of course
<tsdgeos> sure, i just haven't copied it ;)
<Saviq> tsdgeos, hmm, favorites always go back to the dash, don't change scope?
<tsdgeos> Saviq: you mean on click?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, yes
<tsdgeos> works here
<tsdgeos> desktop or phone?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, desktop
<tsdgeos> that is weird
<tsdgeos> do you have the latest qdeclarative?
<Saviq> yeah
<tsdgeos> what do you do exactly?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, let me record
<Saviq> tsdgeos, I start, drag up, click on music
<Saviq> and am taken back to apps
<Saviq> like I pressed DONE
<Saviq> it doesn't even zoom in from the right item
<tsdgeos> Saviq: can you try make tryDash ?
<tsdgeos> yep, nity8 seems to be failing
<tsdgeos> qml: No match for scope with id: musicaggregator
<tsdgeos> that is weird
<tsdgeos> hmmm
<Saviq> tsdgeos, works there, yeah
<Saviq> tsdgeos, btw, search doesn't look right in overview
<tsdgeos> mhr3: does your sort-order branch have the things for dash_overview too?
<Saviq> ah right maybe I'm missing something there
<tsdgeos> Saviq: what is missing in search?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, it doesn't really search...
<Saviq> tsdgeos, just displays All, really
<tsdgeos> i'm going to blame the plugin
<tsdgeos> now that is mhr3's last day
<mzanetti> oh no! Is it?
<Saviq> not tomorrow?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, yeah, /me stupid, don't have the plugin here
<Saviq> tsdgeos, btw, we got silo 11
<tsdgeos> awesome
<tsdgeos> autopilot is failing for nexus 10 size
<tsdgeos> for some reason on resize the current scope is changing
<tsdgeos> from clickscope to video
<tsdgeos> so all the tests fail to start
<tsdgeos> i'm confused, since doing the resize manually doesn't give me that behaviour
<tsdgeos>             # XXX Currently we have no way to launch the application with a
<tsdgeos>             # specific size, so we must resize it after it's launched.
<tsdgeos>             # --elopio - 2014-06-25
<tsdgeos> well we could have added that way....
<tsdgeos> instead of doing something that now broke :D
<Wellark_> dednick: did it actually stay this way?
<Wellark_> https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/85539674/locked_sim/locked_sim8.png
<Wellark_> or was that a short intermediate state ?
<mzanetti> Saviq: hey, did you get anything regarding the lockscreen designs?
<Saviq> Wellark_, I saw an empty item like that today, yeah (no lock icon, but probably same issue then)
<Saviq> mzanetti, yeah, my fail
<mzanetti> huh?
<tsdgeos> Saviq: so that handmade resize is broken for me too in master when using autopilot+nexus10, shall i add a -windowgeometry to unity8-dash like the one we have in unity8?
<Saviq> mzanetti, didn't get to that
<Saviq> tsdgeos, makes sense, yeah
<Saviq> tsdgeos, but not a high prio
<mzanetti> Saviq: well... not your fail...
<mzanetti> I asked the questions a thousand times already
<Saviq> mzanetti, yeah, my fail 'cause I didn't remember to follow up on that :|
<tsdgeos> Saviq: well the autopilot is failing :D but maybe works on CI
<tsdgeos> so all happy
<tsdgeos> let's wait for silo 1 to merge
<Saviq> tsdgeos, we're not running X11 tests on ci any more
<tsdgeos> Saviq: when is the eta for silo1?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, davmor2 has his hands on it, so unless he finds a blocker, soon!
<mzanetti> Saviq: so... what shall we do? just implementing it somehow, ignoring some contradictory parts of the spec and making up missing parts ourselves?
<tsdgeos> Saviq: greatz
<mzanetti> I'm not confident to get the answers any more
<Saviq> mzanetti, yeah, by now it's probably best to just do our best judgement by now
<mzanetti> ok
<dednick> Wellark_: stayed
<mhr3> Saviq, yep, that's why i'm asking
<mhr3> tsdgeos, overview is in distro even now
<Wellark_> dednick, Saviq: ok. thanks
<tsdgeos> mhr3: is it?
<tsdgeos> mhr3: something weird is going on then
<Saviq> mhr3, oh it is...
<Wellark_> I have a fix coming up on the unknown networkregistration status
<Wellark_> that would explain what you both are seeing
<Saviq> Wellark_, another issue, I renamed the SIMs, but indicator didn't get the message
<Saviq> Wellark_, even over a reboot
<mhr3> tsdgeos, did you update dash-overview to work with v4 yet?
<tsdgeos> mhr3: yes
<Wellark_> Saviq: can't put everything to a single merge
<mhr3> tsdgeos, let me check then
<Saviq> Wellark_, that's ok, just wanted to know
<tsdgeos> mhr3: lp:~aacid/unity8/do_merged
<Wellark_> Saviq: for now it just shows SIM 1 and SIM 2 for the users to separate them somehow :)
<Saviq> mhr3, we're going into silo 11 btw
<mhr3> Saviq, cool... but they took my phone, so doesn't help really :P
<Saviq> mhr3, you still have your laptop :P
<mhr3> yea, and it can build stuff without silos :)
<tsdgeos> mhr3:  ./builddir/src/Dash/unity8-dash -mousetouch
<Saviq> pffty
<Cimi> Saviq, can I have a mid-review for this refactor? http://paste.ubuntu.com/7978870/
<Cimi> just pasted the changed to GenericScopeView (tests pass)
<tsdgeos> mhr3: scopes.count undefined
<mhr3> huh?
<tsdgeos> we may be old
<tsdgeos> or i may be
<Saviq> Cimi, dudue
<tsdgeos> mhr3: which is the plugin with v4 and altnav?
<Saviq> Cimi, why don't you just use two Loaders?
<mhr3> tsdgeos, 0.5.3
<tsdgeos> mhr3: does that have v4?
<mhr3> yes
<Cimi> Saviq, why two loaders?
<Saviq> Cimi, why not?
<Saviq> Cimi, empty loaders are dead cheap
<Cimi> Saviq, you're always for saving code
<Cimi> remove item, remove properties etc etc
<Saviq> Cimi, yeah, and that doesn't save any code, but makes things overly complex
<Cimi> Saviq, but supports more pages
<Cimi> Saviq, just adding another source
<Saviq> Cimi, but we only need to support the two
<Cimi> it doesn't simply having two
<Cimi> two loaders
<Saviq> Cimi, and we'll need to move to a stack sooner rather than later
<mhr3> tsdgeos, but yea, something's wrong, search no worky
<Saviq> Cimi, it's definitely more readable
<Cimi> because you still need the logic to unload one loader
<tsdgeos> mhr3: which branch of scopes-shell shall i be using?
<mhr3> tsdgeos, sort-order
<tsdgeos> ok, let me rebuild that one
<Saviq> Cimi, but that's just "active = false" or so
<Cimi> Saviq, and z index
<Saviq> Cimi, no, because you just make it invisibee
<Saviq> Cimi, only one of them will ever be visible at any given time
<Cimi> I can try another shot, but I think it will be same complexity
<Cimi> just different code
<Saviq> Cimi, more readable for sure
<Cimi> you still need one variable to detect the mode
<Cimi> the subpage opened
<mhr3> tsdgeos, oh, i think i know what the issue is, pete-woods broke it :P
<Cimi> and still need to make sure the other loader is completely done before showing the new one
<Cimi> (I tried this before)
<Wellark> dednick: so, there was a tiny bug left that caused the unlock icon to stay visible
<Saviq> Cimi, or maybe just not use a loader, leave PreviewListView be
<Saviq> Cimi, just add SettingsPage directly, with no model set
<tsdgeos> mhr3: makes sense :D
<Wellark> dednick: I've now improved the handling of the unknown network registration status
<Saviq> Cimi, aaanyway it doesn't really matter, since we need to put it in a stack asap
<tsdgeos> mhr3: what ws the thing to tell dkpg-pabkage not to run tests?
<Saviq> Cimi, so maybe you should just think about doing that instead?
<mhr3> tsdgeos, DEB_BUILD_OPTIONS=nocheck
<Cimi> Saviq, pagestack?
<Cimi> Saviq, with dash etc?
<mhr3> tsdgeos, do you still have problem with the location tests?
<tsdgeos> mhr3: yep
<mhr3> weird
<mhr3> must be something on your system
<Saviq> Cimi, rather Qt's StackView
<Cimi> Saviq, is it animated?
<Saviq> Cimi, http://qt-project.org/doc/qt-5/qml-qtquick-controls-stackview.html
<Saviq> Cimi, yeah, dash would be the first page in there, previews, scopes, settings pages are pushed on top
<Saviq> Cimi, Qt's is, yes
<Cimi> cool
<Cimi> Saviq, I'll spend one hour trying two loaders (if it simplifies)
<Cimi> Saviq, if it doesn't can we get this in and I use stack as next task?
<Saviq> Cimi, yeah, don't even spend the hour to use two loaders
<Wellark> Saviq: could you plese rebuild indicator-network in silo1 ?
<Saviq> Wellark, no
<Saviq> Wellark, it's already under QA
<Saviq> Wellark, it'll land pretty soon
<dednick> Wellark: ok. I'm testing some other work now, but I'll pull your source and build it locally when i get a minute
<Wellark> did you rip out indicator-network from there?
<Saviq> Wellark, so any fixes will need to come after that
<Saviq> Wellark, no I didn't
<Wellark> ok, thanks
<Wellark> there is just a small one really
<Saviq> Wellark, it's not perfect
<Saviq> Wellark, but it's not a regression, just incomplete
<Saviq> Wellark, so there's no reason to hold back really
<Wellark> Saviq: what issues have you had?
<Wellark> empty item?
<Saviq> Wellark, just empty item, yes
<Saviq> Wellark, and the not-named SIMs
<dednick> Saviq: regression being the incorrect icon being shown in the panel.
<Saviq> but that you said is for later
<Wellark> dednick: umm?
<Wellark> which icon is incorrect?
<Saviq> dednick, didn't notice that?
<dednick> Saviq: https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/85539674/locked_sim/locked_sim8.png
<dednick> I commented on the mp
<Saviq> dednick, ah, empty instead of locked
<Wellark> the panel icon is correct
<Saviq> dednick, shouldn't it show a padlock?
<Wellark> the "locked icon" is wrong
<dednick> Wellark: it's unlocked.
<dednick> Wellark: i had already unlocked the phone
<Wellark> dednick: https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-api-team/indicator-network/modeminfo/+merge/225160/comments/558106
<dednick> Wellark: and the panel is showing gsm-3g-disabled.svg
<Wellark> yes. as for some reason it seems you are getting unknown state from the networkregistration
<dednick> Wellark: right. but that's a regression :)
<Saviq> dednick, are there steps to repro that?
<dednick> Saviq: just reboot phone and unlock. It happened the second time i tried, but not subsequent tries
<dednick> unlock sim i mean
<Wellark> no point doing that without my latest commit
<dednick> Saviq: happens randomly i think.
<Saviq> dednick, yeah, all behaves fine here, lemme try with the other phone
<dandrader> mzanetti, are you back?
<Saviq> dandrader, he is
<dednick> Saviq: i'm not really that concerned about the panel icon. as long as we fix it soonish. It seems to work most of the time anyway.
<Saviq> dednick, Wellark, for a moment after putting the SIM in I got just the locked icon in an empty item, a second later Searching /| showed up and all's fine now
<Saviq> dednick, yeah, agreed
<dednick> Saviq: yeah. sometimes it stays empty and doesnt update. Not affecting any functions though
<Wellark> dednick: you have it empty how?
<Wellark> could you get me the output of /usr/share/ofono/scripts/list-modems
<dednick> Wellark: no, can't seem to reproduce it now. I'm building something at the moment. will try a couple more times after
<Wellark> with my latest commit instead of empty there would be 3g-disabled icon and text "Unknown"
<Wellark> but the interesting part is that why it's unknown
<mzanetti> dandrader: yes
<Wellark> anyway, the indicator will state it more clearly, instead of just an empty item
<dednick> Wellark: what is ofono giving you for the unknown state?
<dandrader> mzanetti, welcome back!
<dednick> Wellark: might be worth doing a debug log if you can't resolve a proper state.
<dandrader> mzanetti, need some help with the spread :)
<mzanetti> dandrader: don't break it :P
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: yeah welcome
<Saviq> biab
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: thanks :)
<Wellark> Saviq: so, how do we do this indicator-network landing?  there are just couple of commits that are not part of the package
<Wellark> in silo 1
<Wellark> probably just request a new silo for them straight away after silo 1 has landed
<mhr3> tsdgeos, hm, actually, i don't see what's wrong, must be ui :P
<mhr3> Saviq, so what's the template the scope search cat should use?
<mhr3> Saviq, also, the progress bar seems to always do a full back and forth, is that desired?
<mhr3> tsdgeos, ah, the overview scope doesn't have .active = true
<mhr3> that's why it doesn't search
<Saviq> Wellark, yeah, it will just not merge the last two commit
<Saviq> s
<Saviq> mhr3, yes
<Cimi> Saviq, can I ask for a triggered method for settings?
<Cimi> would make things easier I guess
<Saviq> Cimi, you can, but not me ;)
<Cimi> hah
<mhr3> Saviq, it's confusing, makes it look like it's waiting for the images to load, but only sometimes :/
<Cimi> Saviq, I was wondering why someone decided not to have one
<Cimi> mhr3, can I ask for a triggered method on the settings model?
<Saviq> mhr3, it has a delay of 200ms, and if stuff doesn't complete within that time, it shows for at least full revolution
<Saviq> mhr3, otherwise you'd just see it flash for a split second
<Saviq> Cimi, triggered what, btw?
<Cimi> Saviq, action on the setting
<Cimi> like, property changed
<mhr3> Saviq, why don't we do the fade out trick?
<mhr3> Cimi, what property?
<Saviq> mhr3, we do
<Cimi> mhr3, any property
<mhr3> Cimi, it's a model, you should be getting dataChanged
<Saviq> mhr3, but there has to be a minimal time it shows
<Cimi> mhr3, how do I update properties I change in the ui?
<Cimi> store those
<Saviq> mhr3, otherwise it'd just be on/off within a split second at times, you wouldn't even notice it there
<mhr3> Cimi, just write to the model?
<Saviq> mhr3, we can make it only go one way, the current thing is what we decided with designers though
<Saviq> Cimi, the model is writable
<Cimi> so I have to use setData?
<mhr3> Saviq, not sure that would solve anything
 * mterry loves having CI runs that actually fully pass
<mhr3> Saviq, anyway, as you said, it's desired, so i rest my case
<dandrader> mterry, it doesn't happen every day
<dandrader> :)
<mterry> dandrader, well today is a good day  :)
<Saviq> Cimi, model.property = foo
<Saviq> mterry, guess what, we don't have any, yet ;0
<Saviq> mterry, check out the test count on https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/unity-phablet-qmluitests-utopic/795/testReport/
<mterry> Saviq, 704 tests?
<Saviq> mterry, yeah, that's the real count
<Saviq> mterry, jenkins wasn't looking at FooFooTest.xml files, just testFooBar.xml
<mhr3> Saviq, so what's the template the scope search cat should use?
<Saviq> mterry, which means until that branch we were not getting all the output from testing
<mterry> Saviq, hrm
<Saviq> mhr3, let me see
<Saviq> mhr3, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7979392/ I'd say
<mhr3> thx, using
<Cimi> mhr3, what's the difference between properties and values in the settings interface?
<mhr3> Cimi, you asked that two days ago :P value is value, properties is valid for lists
<Cimi> mhr3, ok but I don't know what properties for list]s is
<mhr3> Cimi, http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity-scopes-shell/trunk/view/head:/tools/settings/widgets/listSettingsWidget.qml
<Cimi> mhr3, thx
<Cimi> now lunch break
<mzanetti> Saviq: so... what shall we do with the 4 digit autoconfirm?
 * mzanetti thinks it should go away
<Saviq> mzanetti, +1
<mzanetti> ack
<Saviq> mzanetti, or well, settings app only allows setting 4-digit PINs doesn't it?
<mzanetti> it does atm... wouldn't prevent the lockscreen to still allow pressing OK after entering 4 digits ;)
<mzanetti> but yeah... settings should be changed too to get away with that 4 digit limit
<mzanetti> IMO
<Saviq> mzanetti, well, that's not for us to say...
<mzanetti> I know... its design... but they don't do
<Saviq> mzanetti, if the design is still that we should to autoconfirm, and that it's always 4 digit, let's leave it at thta
<mzanetti> Saviq: well, the new lockscreen design doesn't say anything about the autoconfirm
<mzanetti> looks like the person who designed it didn't ever hear about that
<mzanetti> i.e. there's always a confirm button around
<Saviq> mzanetti, heh, ok then, do not implement autoconfirm ;)
<mzanetti> ok
<tsdgeos> is there any other way to unlock the sim than clickin on the indicator?
<tsdgeos> because it doesn't work
<tsdgeos> maybe i need to reboot?
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: heh, same here today. works fine with silo 1 though
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: you can also use qdbus if its just for that
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: org.ofono, EnterPin
<tsdgeos> i'd prefer my krillin to work
<tsdgeos> since i'm supposed to do rtm tests
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: yeah... I know
<mzanetti> same here
<tsdgeos> interestingly a reboot made it work
<mhr3> tsdgeos, is the overview supposed to support overlay color yet?
<tsdgeos> mhr3: which branch?
<mhr3> tsdgeos, da-...
<mhr3> tsdgeos, do-...
<tsdgeos> mhr3: yes should be there
<mhr3> tsdgeos, hm, when i set the overlay color to white, the text is white
<mhr3> and when i set it to black, it's not black enough :P
<mhr3> tsdgeos, hmm... yea, i just set it to "#000000ff" and there's no sign of black
<tsdgeos> well you made it totally transparent
<tsdgeos> what do you expect?
<mhr3> tsdgeos, what? it's rrggbbaa, no?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, argb
<Saviq> mhr3, rather ↑
<mhr3> grrr
<mterry> Saviq, I can't wait for this next unity8 mega merge
<mterry> Like 20 different branches
<cwayne> mterry: i know right?
<cwayne> excited :)
<Saviq> mterry, yeah, and it's already QA-acked
<mterry> Saviq, we're supposed to promote an image today I believe...
<Saviq> mterry, yeah, that silo fixes 2 blockers
<mterry> Saviq, 'course now we're lurching from traincon0 to traincon0 as we land enormous amounts of code containing a few regressions each time we exit traincon0  :-/
<Saviq> mterry, that's why the additional QA ack
<Saviq> mterry, is meant to make sure we're not introducing any
<mhr3> tsdgeos, anyway, white overlay + white text not easy to read :P
<mterry> Saviq, yeah but I'm talking about getting out of traincon0 and then landing the piles of branches that have accumulated
<Saviq> tsdgeos, mhr3, looks like overlay doesn't do the right colour detection?
<Saviq> mterry, ah right, yeah
<mhr3> tsdgeos, also, did you see my msg about the overview scope's .active?
<mhr3> Saviq, right
<tsdgeos> mhr3: no i didn't
<mhr3> tsdgeos, ah, the overview scope doesn't have .active = true
<mhr3> that's why it doesn't search
<tsdgeos> Saviq: it doesn't do anything, scope just should set the right color, no?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, it can't set the color for overlay text
<Saviq> tsdgeos, overlay text should decide between foreground and background colours based on overlay colour luminance
<mhr3> same as background really
<mhr3> it's just the base color is the overlay color
<Saviq> yup
<tsdgeos> Saviq: well then it's a bug
<tsdgeos> mhr3: do i really need to do that
<tsdgeos> can't you know that "wll it's the damn overview scope, that was got with getOverviewScope"
<tsdgeos> so obviously is special and can be searched all the time
<mhr3> tsdgeos, no, it's derived from a real scope
<mhr3> it doesn't hit the derived class if it's not active
<tsdgeos> dednick: you aware that going in and out of the flight mode "breaks" the indicator positioning?
<dednick> tsdgeos: er. no.
<dednick> tsdgeos: oh. that's a crappy tab bug
<dednick> tsdgeos: it's been removed in the design review MP
<Saviq> mhr3, did you manage to ask Esti for the overview bottom hint asset? as in https://f966f709-a-c881af26-s-sites.googlegroups.com/a/canonical.com/unity8dash/scopes/dash-overview/hint-expanded.png ?
<mhr3> Saviq, no, just the scope icons
<Saviq> mhr3, ok, will email her
<Saviq> mhr3, unless you can run over still? ;)
<mhr3> Saviq, isn't that thing in the sdk?
<Saviq> mhr3, not that I know of
<mhr3> Saviq, she's not at her desk
<mhr3> Saviq, and i'm pretty sure i saw it in dialer
<mhr3> or messaging
<mhr3> or somewhere
<Saviq> mhr3, yeah, but there's text in there, and I don't think it's SDK, but will find out
<Saviq> tsdgeos, https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/unity8/dash_overview/+merge/228649/comments/558150
<Saviq> tsdgeos, I think you mostly just missed that comment when I first sent it
<tsdgeos> Saviq: i don't see what's missing for
<tsdgeos> me
<tsdgeos> other than you disagreeing on the opacity of the done text
<tsdgeos> and someone giving me an asset
<tsdgeos> which since it's probably not going to happen, i didn't do any coding for
<Saviq> tsdgeos, what 'is not going to happen'?
<tsdgeos> someone producing a simple asset as that one
<Saviq> since when do we expect assets to not happen?
<tsdgeos> ok, let's not go there
<tsdgeos> anyway, i'm busy playing with simcards
<tsdgeos> if you want i can stop that and go back to dash overview
<Saviq> tsdgeos, do you disagree on the opacity between https://docs.google.com/a/canonical.com/file/d/0B32jwBcbaPloX2hIcGZGOW9jX2s/edit vs. https://f966f709-a-c881af26-s-sites.googlegroups.com/a/canonical.com/unity8dash/scopes/dash-overview/01_Dash_scopes_nav_full_dark_v7.jpg
<tsdgeos> well one of them is different
<tsdgeos> yes :D
<tsdgeos> which is the good one?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, the one where you can actually read things ;P
<Saviq> tsdgeos, it should be full opacity white on full black
<tsdgeos> with 1 pixel on the bottom?
<tsdgeos> or that's just a broken visual?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, broken visual of course
<tsdgeos> now i don't even get the "unlock sim" in the network dialog
<tsdgeos> hurray \o/
<Saviq> it's publishing!
<tsdgeos> \o/
<mhr3> Saviq, josh said 15% opacity is desired for the overview, so that's what all the icons are setting
<mhr3> Saviq, well.. at least in cases where they're not setting it to 0% opacity and slightly blue :P
<Saviq> mhr3, https://f966f709-a-c881af26-s-sites.googlegroups.com/a/canonical.com/unity8dash/scopes/dash-overview/01_Dash_scopes_nav_full_dark_v7.jpg?attachauth=ANoY7crZ3-142X_ngcfTjfcyHJD-2B4hUptbj1b-1QVQPt3GsqXiOYyFECH5zacvxN2_W3-wdUYHWOzf4QnZdWi-OAcE1tKS85sKS-i7M02HrqFpchEji8CofSLT1j0vq3u3Xg22bmpRv_ZUhr8TTAdbdidXyyGKSeWD26xQVfoc29_l2exM1JmSIXGMkfD5fjAwVa_rCQZl7ddYlP-8a5NRJtHG80640Zu4WaBu6x6H44ciyhe-9MWdC54jPCOFEB5EXk6bfw81gI3kduTYh8qvObLOXOKT_g%3D%3D&attr
<Saviq> edirects=0 suggests kinda otherwise ;)
<Saviq> jeez google
<Saviq> tsdgeos, sounds like we'll have to tweak ScopeStyle to actually take non-100%-opaque colors into account, I think I made it to just ~crap out when it encounters a color like that, which kinda makes sense
<Saviq> tsdgeos, but maybe we should just ignore alpha is all
<tsdgeos> maybe
<tsdgeos> not a color physicist myself :D
<Saviq> tsdgeos, well, it doesn't make real sense because we'd have to sample the image below
<Saviq> tsdgeos, but maybe better this way, people will be able to "hint" at what the image color is and get the text readable on top anyway
<tsdgeos> can they do that per image?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, yes
<tsdgeos> ok
<Saviq> tsdgeos, every scope has its own overlay color
<tsdgeos> random thought
<tsdgeos> how much faster would be things if we use === instead of == ?
<tsdgeos> probably not much
<Saviq> tsdgeos, probably depends
<Saviq> tsdgeos, but == does implicit conversions, so *somewhat* faster for sure
<tsdgeos> mhr3: Saviq: active bit set
<tsdgeos> plz pull and check it works
<Saviq> tx
<tsdgeos> Saviq: mhr3: which thing are you seeing "wrong" in overview?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, apps
<Saviq> tsdgeos, white on white
<mhr3> tsdgeos, where did you push?
<tsdgeos> mhr3: both dash_overview and do_merge
<tsdgeos> Saviq: hmmm i may have an old apps package, i still have the old "big A" scope
<tsdgeos> Saviq: where are you getting the new one?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, get silo 11 (and 1 for api)
<Saviq> tsdgeos, not store, apps
<tsdgeos> sure
<tsdgeos> the apps logo is an A
<mhr3> tsdgeos, i don't see active being set
<Saviq> tsdgeos, ah yeah, you don't have scopes
<Saviq> tsdgeos, silo 11
<mhr3> tsdgeos, you sure you pushed it?
<tsdgeos> mhr3: maybe not, try now
<Saviq> tsdgeos, searches now, after searching no scopes though
<tsdgeos> Saviq: what do you mean after searching?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, if I go back from search
<Saviq> tsdgeos, favorites are empty
<Saviq> tsdgeos, only load again after I reopen the overview
<tsdgeos> mhr3: did you change anything in that regard?
<mhr3> tsdgeos, http://paste.ubuntu.com/7980055/
<mhr3> tsdgeos, no
<mhr3> tsdgeos, apparently something resets the isActive
<tsdgeos> mhr3: which one?
<mhr3> tsdgeos, which what?
<tsdgeos> mhr3: the isActive of which scope, there's more than 1
<mhr3> tsdgeos, the overview scope
<mhr3> tsdgeos, "scopes" is the overview scope
<tsdgeos> right, it's being changed
<tsdgeos> hmmm, why
<tsdgeos> it's not me
<mhr3> tsdgeos, looks like there's only one more binding to isActive... must be that
<tsdgeos> it's not me
<tsdgeos> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7980082/
<tsdgeos> this is what the binding returns
<tsdgeos> and when isActiveChanged changes
<tsdgeos> changes to false without my binding even being invoked
<tsdgeos> plugin code doesn't have any setActive call :/
<mhr3> tsdgeos, GenericScopeView has
<tsdgeos> mhr3: but generic scope never gets the scopes overview
<tsdgeos> ah wait
<mhr3> are you usre?
<tsdgeos> it does for the search results :D
<mhr3> heh
<tsdgeos> ok, will push
<tsdgeos> but there seems to be a huge refresh of scopes when going back
<tsdgeos> as if the model got rebuilt or something
<mhr3> it gets reset
<tsdgeos> why?
<tsdgeos> pushed
<tsdgeos> Saviq: in which of the bazillion branches do you want the fix for overlaycolor?
<Cimi> Saviq, how do I pass the field (either value, properties) from the settings widget to the listview?
<mhr3> Cimi, so... coming to the office?
<mhr3> Cimi, it's about time...
<Cimi> mhr3, cannot make it...
<Cimi> mhr3, really busy with this settings stuff
<Cimi> and reviews I have to do for nick
<Saviq> tsdgeos, just do it in overview, it's fine there
<mhr3> Cimi, you could have done those in a bar
<mhr3> :)
<Saviq> Cimi, you don't need to pass it to the list view, you just need it in the delegate
<Saviq> Cimi, you can just pass the whole "model" object down to the particular widget
<Cimi> Saviq, wanted to centralise the code
<Cimi> Saviq, otherwise I have to have one action per widget
<Saviq> Cimi, then signal up
<Saviq> Cimi, or alias the value
<Cimi> Saviq, I am signalling up
<Saviq> Cimi, but since you need to sync both ways, signal up, pick up in the factory and you're done
<Cimi> Saviq, but from listview I have like triggered (string settingId, var field, var newValue)
<MacSlow> dednick, stand-up :)
<Saviq> Cimi, why settingId / field? don't you have those per model row?
<Cimi> Saviq, forget settingId
<Cimi> Saviq, I can add or not
<Cimi> it's my signal
<Cimi> so I have like a SettingWidgetSwitch
<Cimi> where I can emit a signal
<Cimi> I am changing model.value in this case
<Cimi> sometimes I have to change model.properties
<Cimi> so how do I tell the listview to change model.value or model.properties?
<Saviq> Cimi, model.value = 0
<Saviq> Cimi, why would you need to change model.properties?
<Saviq> pete-woods, you had a dummy QML using the scope settings API, do you have that around still?
<MacSlow> tsdgeos, you've filed bugs upstream against Qt before I bet :) would the isolated qml-test and the description from https://bugs.launchpad.net/sync-monitor/+bug/1353550 be enough to be filed against Qt's upstream bug-tracker?
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1353550 in sync-monitor "Contact sync notification icon contains dialer app icon in the background" [Medium,In progress]
<tsdgeos> MacSlow: you need to set sourceSize
<tsdgeos> so svg gets it's nice scaling rendering
<Saviq> tsdgeos, doesn't actually help in this case
<tsdgeos> ok
<tsdgeos> Saviq:
<tsdgeos>         if (headerAsOverlay) {
<tsdgeos>             color = '"white"';
<tsdgeos> }
<tsdgeos> so yes, it's always white
<tsdgeos> :D
<Saviq> ;)
<Saviq> MacSlow, in any case, you need to not use UbuntuComponents
<MacSlow> Saviq, right
<Saviq> MacSlow, when sending bugs up to Qt, and generally package everything up, with the assets, so that they can reproduce it without looking anywhere else
<MacSlow> Saviq, sure
<Saviq> tsdgeos, so yeah it needs to be luminance(overviewColor) > style.threshold ? style.dark : style.light
<Saviq> or so
<tsdgeos> Saviq: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7980300/
<Saviq> tsdgeos, yeah, we should have a talk about default values for scopeStyle :P
<tsdgeos> :D
<tsdgeos> anyway that looks nicer
<tsdgeos> i'll push
<Saviq> coolz
<tsdgeos> Saviq: pushed to do_merged only
<Saviq> tsdgeos, hmm hmm, still white here...
<tsdgeos> weird
<tsdgeos> i tried tryCard and it worked fine
<tsdgeos> Saviq: aren't we sure the style is borked?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, I'm not sure the overlay color makes sense, checking
<tsdgeos> Saviq: did you make?
<tsdgeos> that code is stupid and needs a make to happen
<Saviq> tsdgeos, yeah I did
<tsdgeos> ok
<Saviq> tsdgeos, I probably don't have mhr3's latest changes
<tsdgeos> let's wait if tomorrow stuff settles a bit more
<tsdgeos> Saviq: i'm not sure what to do with the hint
<tsdgeos> does it have to be there all the time?
<tsdgeos> thats what spec says
<Saviq> tsdgeos, it's only meant to be in when header is fully in
<mhr3> tsdgeos, pushed? still white-on-white for me
<Saviq> mhr3, made?
<Saviq> mhr3, you need to send a white color in the overlay for apps
<Saviq> mhr3, or a light one at least
<mhr3> Saviq, i am here :)
<Saviq> tsdgeos, yeah, spec is old, I discussed it with Mike, just use a white Rectangle for now until we get the asset
<dednick> Saviq: can you check https://code.launchpad.net/~nick-dedekind/ubuntu-settings-components/uqmlscene/+merge/229081 when you get a second please?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, pop it in when header fully shown (if you can?), hide it otherwise
<Saviq> dednick, will look
<Saviq> dednick, description and commit msg probably could use an update
<tsdgeos> Saviq: i do not understand "only meant to be in when the header is fully in"
<Saviq> tsdgeos, page header
<Saviq> tsdgeos, fully visible
<Saviq> tsdgeos, then show hint
<Saviq> otherwise hide hint
<tsdgeos> no transition at all?
<tsdgeos> pagehader 99% visible -> no hint?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, transition yes, but not proportional
<Saviq> tsdgeos, you can make it header > 80% visible or something
<Saviq> tsdgeos, but don't "connect" the two in terms of how visible they are
<tsdgeos> that's going to be distracting as hell
<Saviq> tsdgeos, sure
<Saviq> tsdgeos, but that's what we want for now
<tsdgeos> MacSlow: what am i supposed to see in that example?
<tsdgeos> that Qt SVG renderer sucks?
<tsdgeos> that's a won't fix
<Saviq> dednick, do we need all the changes TestCase → UbuntuTestCase?
<dednick> Saviq: well we definately need the import Ubuntu.Test.
<dednick> does it load if you dont use it?
<Saviq> dednick, sure
<Saviq> dednick, import gets you the singleton
<mhr3> tsdgeos, so yea, active works fine now, but still white-on-white for me
<Saviq> mhr3, what overlay color are you sending for apps?
<mhr3> Saviq, ffffffffffffffff
<mhr3> and a few more fs
<Saviq> mhr3, you missed a #
<mhr3> 	"overlay-color": "#ffffffff"
<tsdgeos> mhr3: what about the scopeStyle?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, in theory we should handle the defaults ourselves
<mhr3> tsdgeos, what about it?
<tsdgeos> Saviq: we handle defaults, but of scopestyle says white and white
<tsdgeos> we don't have a choice of what to use, no?
<dednick> Saviq: hm. actually, if i use UbuntuTestCase i can get rid of the utils.js script which gives the findChild function
<Saviq> tsdgeos, it should say grey on white grey or something
<Saviq> dednick, yup, that you can
<Saviq> *light grey
<Saviq> tsdgeos, default isn't white on white
<Saviq> mhr3, you have a branch do you>?
<mhr3> Saviq, pushed it to the overview-icons one
<Saviq> kk, checking
<mhr3> Saviq, don't forget to restart scope-registry
<mhr3> Saviq, and brace yourself for the session crash :P
<pete-woods> Saviq: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity-scopes-shell/trunk/files/head:/tools/settings/
<Saviq> Cimi, ↑
<Saviq> Cimi, so you still need to *set* model.value
<Saviq> Cimi, properties only gets you the list items
<tsdgeos> Saviq: this handle thing is not trivial at all, lvwph doesn't give that info out
<tsdgeos> i need to expose it
<tsdgeos> and find from where to expose it
<Saviq> tsdgeos, yeah, I didn't think it was trivial
<tsdgeos> oh, i actually have m_headerItemShownHeight
<Saviq> tsdgeos, another interesting question is whether it's supposed to be in Dash or GSV
<tsdgeos> nice
<tsdgeos> Saviq: dash since it needs to also show in the temp scope
<Saviq> tsdgeos, well, temp scope is GSV, too
<tsdgeos> sure
<dednick> Saviq: ok. using UbuntuTestCase for findChild, but changed rest to TestCase
<Saviq> dednick, tx
<tsdgeos> Saviq: but then how do you position it without access to the "overview edge"
<tsdgeos> and having more than one "overview edge" seems clumsy
<Saviq> tsdgeos, I don't think it should position at overview edge at all
<Saviq> tsdgeos, it should just be stuck to the bottom of Dash
<tsdgeos> really?
<tsdgeos> no movment at all?
<tsdgeos> i understand you pull from it
<tsdgeos> and thus moves
<mhr3> Saviq, are the collapsible widgets in u8 yet?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, yeah, but what do you pull from below
<mhr3> tsdgeos, and table?
<Saviq> mhr3, landing
<Saviq> mhr3, table is separate, not landing yet
<Saviq> soon as possible
<Saviq> tsdgeos, I feel like in this case it should just hide when you touch it
<tsdgeos> mhr3: needs a reviewier, you can do your last minute of glory and approve it :D
<Saviq> tsdgeos, because you're not pulling anything from below
<tsdgeos> Saviq: well still i need the edge info
<mhr3> pstolowski, pete-woods, thoughts on how collapsible widgets should be used on the scope side?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, right, sure, but I think your idea was to put it in Dash, too, so what's the problem? ;D
<tsdgeos> none
<tsdgeos> i'm just saying i don't see the need/benefits of GSV
<Saviq> ah yeah, there's probably even arguments against
<Saviq> like in GSV we'd get it in temp scopes over dash by default, too
<Saviq> +overview
<pete-woods> mhr3: I don't really know what they are..
<pstolowski> mhr3, exactly, can you elaborate / link to the design?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, you've got mail (the tab)
<mhr3> pstolowski, pete-woods, a container widget that hosts one or more existing widgets... and is collapsed by default
<pete-woods> in previews? results?
<Saviq> IT'S MERGED!
<Saviq> buahahahahaha
<Saviq> tsdgeos, can I reconf with dash_overview branch then?
<tsdgeos> Saviq: i push do_merged over dash_overview
<tsdgeos> so we can keep the merge reuqest?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, ok, merge trunk, too
<mhr3> pete-woods, yea
<Saviq> tsdgeos, yup
<mhr3> pete-woods, yea, previews :)
<pete-woods> oh, is the thing Ruby wanted for showing more results inside the preview? (e.g. for related videos on youtube)
<tsdgeos> what why did i get conflicts on merge?¿?¿?¿
<pstolowski> mhr3, PreviewWidget::addWidget(..); PreviewWidget::addColumnLayout(..).. but I'm not sure where it leads us json-wise
<tsdgeos> ah
<mhr3> pete-woods, nope, not that
<tsdgeos> the old --weave friend
<mhr3> pete-woods, trying to find a spec with it
<pete-woods> okay
<mhr3> pete-woods, pstolowski, https://f966f709-a-c881af26-s-sites.googlegroups.com/a/canonical.com/unity8dash/scopes/store/3-previews/preview-v2-info.png?attachauth=ANoY7cqxptZny07dqI-cNzSEy2VSN9PfjwDYJN5JYQeU5SNOkhI4MNxosUIPpeVMzx2TEyya3ccZyES7X3z68EGAV1sHsKXXO-NaZeNRbgSd5o-bEpbF_A-7w7HIMwQKZeYq5xGV3GYSKaiNjbBlSK4317gcUd4BVUM6AqR7E-kahto1kNNMhwlBpde5AN96_OQzJtZIYg9Ns7IP-6J5splHBzeA7eGEeXsQs3QfO8t_1IrdtDL1zMkWS4lTwuv1bbkuRSIdKO6T&attredi
<mhr3> rects=0
<Saviq> @unity: merge trunk in your branches, you're gonna need it ;)
<mhr3> eh
<mhr3> pstolowski, pete-woods, http://goo.gl/5xjs3c
<mterry> :)
<dednick> Saviq: ?
<dednick> silo 1 land?
<Saviq> dednick, yup
<Cimi> Saviq, only small issue now
<mhr3> pstolowski, pete-woods, 3 expandable widgets, 1st has text inside, 2nd has a table, 3rd has rating+review widget
<Cimi> Saviq, on the loader onLoaded I send the binding model.value (that stores the value)
<Saviq> s/send/set/
<mhr3> pstolowski, pete-woods, actually, first has a few more widgets - http://goo.gl/8rYBdN
<Cimi> Saviq, when first loading the settings you see for example checkboxes animating from false to true to reflect new value
<Cimi> how do we overcome this behaviour?
<Saviq> Cimi, SDK issue, I don't think we ever solved that TBH
<Saviq> Cimi, ask timp
<mhr3> pstolowski, pete-woods, text, text, table, i suppose
<tsdgeos> onto the next one!
<pete-woods> mhr3: okay, so we need to figure out what the preview API looks like for this? that's the important question, right?
<pete-woods> we seem at risk of building a full UITK layout system
<mhr3> pete-woods, well the preview api is variant-based, so mostly a question of how to expect it from the scopes
<pete-woods> I do mean on the scopes end
<mhr3> pete-woods, i'm just saying that this shouldn't affect the lib api
<pete-woods> the sPreviewReplyProxy I guess
<mhr3> unless we want some real nice support for it
<Saviq> tsdgeos, did you push to dash_overview yet?
<tsdgeos> Saviq: yes sir
<tsdgeos> 9 minutes ago! :D
<mhr3> pete-woods, pstolowski, but anyway, asking you cause you've implemented previews in scopes, will know what would feel consistent
<pstolowski> mhr3, shouldn't affect lib api? hmm.. that leaves very little options
<Saviq> mhr3, https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity-scope-click/overview-icons/+merge/227731
<Saviq> 48	+LogoOverlayColor=#26000000
<Saviq> you sure?
<Saviq> that looks quite dark to me :P
<pstolowski> mhr3, is this for rtm?
<mhr3> Saviq, 15% opacity, that's what josh said
<Saviq> mhr3, of *what*
<mhr3> Saviq, black
<mhr3> Saviq, looks quite mild to me
<Saviq> mhr3, and you want us to find out that we should use a dark text color over that how?
<mhr3> Saviq, no, it's black, you should use light
<mhr3> Saviq, apps has fffffs
<Saviq> mhr3, grr ok, that's store
<Saviq> mhr3, and do we really want #fff on apps?
 * Saviq thinks unlikely
<mhr3> Saviq, hm, let me recheck
<mhr3> there was a complicated rule
<Saviq> mhr3, btw, works fine
<cwayne> woo big-ass merge-fest landed
<Saviq> cwayne, indeed ;)
<Saviq> mhr3, http://people.canonical.com/~msawicz/unity8/Zrzut%20ekranu%20z%202014-08-07%2017:44:05.png
<Saviq> mhr3, if we wanted to change the appearance of overview (we should probably change the fore/background colors to match, otherwise stuff might be weird)
<Saviq> mhr3, where do we do that?
<mhr3> Saviq, scopes scope
<Saviq> mhr3, for all/favorites, too?
<mhr3> Saviq, yes
<Saviq> mhr3, kk
<Saviq> this is starting to look usable
<Saviq> tsdgeos, overlay text is fine now
<mhr3> Saviq, weird, it's still white-on-white for me
<Saviq> mhr3, you didn't build something
<mhr3> maybe
<Saviq> mhr3, can you change scopes scope to send white/272727 for fore/background?
<mhr3> Saviq, so from josh:
<mhr3> White cards only*: 100% #FFF / RGB 255, 255, 255
<mhr3> (*This refers to the slight gradient on white e.g. eBay and Amazon ;-), but not to things like Open Library where it's just a light colour)
<Saviq> mhr3, yeah, I don't understand that ;)
<mhr3> and apps is neither really :P
<MacSlow> tsdgeos, Saviq, https://bugs.launchpad.net/sync-monitor/+bug/1353550/comments/5 marked it as "won't fix".
<mhr3> not a light colour, nor a slight gradient
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1353550 in sync-monitor "Contact sync notification icon contains dialer app icon in the background" [Medium,Won't fix]
<tsdgeos> my computer hard locked
<tsdgeos> had not happened in a while
<tsdgeos> Saviq: good stuff
<mhr3> Saviq, and yea, changing scopes scope
<tsdgeos> Saviq: so silo 11?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, yup, building
<Saviq> MacSlow, yeah, we kind of knew that
<mhr3> mhall119, could you update scopes docs pls?
<mhall119> mhr3: might take me a little longer today, I'm working on the API website code so my importers are our of sync with the production site
<Saviq> MacSlow, we can't let Qt render any complicated SVGs, we're even gonna drop them from the theme altogether
<Saviq> MacSlow, and apps need to just ship PNGs with them
<mhr3> Saviq, http://paste.ubuntu.com/7980788/
<mhr3> ack?
<Saviq> mhr3, just drop the alpha
<Saviq> mhr3, and can't you say "white"?
<mhr3> won't it blow up?
<Saviq> mhr3, no, it's #rgb / #argb
<mhr3> Saviq, i just pass it to you
<mhr3> so i guess i can :)
<Saviq> mhr3, yup, just do white / #272727
<mhr3> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7980796/
<Saviq> mhr3, +1
<mhr3> Saviq, pushed
<tsdgeos> Saviq: can you add https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/unity8/scopeSearchHintText/+merge/228655 to the silo?
<tsdgeos> is a very small one
<tsdgeos> or we can leave it out if you want
<tsdgeos> no biggie
<Saviq> tsdgeos, I could, but it conflicted
<Saviq> tsdgeos, merge it please and I will
<tsdgeos> Saviq: it conflicted with what?
<tsdgeos> it is merged on both the branches you are merging
<tsdgeos> can't conflict
<Saviq> tsdgeos, with trunkl
<Saviq> -l
<Saviq> tsdgeos, https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/landing-011-1-build/142/console
<Saviq> tsdgeos, maybe it doesn't any more
<tsdgeos> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7980861/
<tsdgeos> yeah 1093 was before my last merge
<tsdgeos> in 1094
<Saviq> tsdgeos, sure, I just didn't know you updated it in the mean time
<tsdgeos> :)
<Saviq> what you so happy about!? ;P
<Saviq> mhr3, so stuff works fine in silo 11 already, I just pushed a rebuild of unity8 and scope-scopes with one more MP added to unity8 and your fore/background change
 * Saviq gtg
<Saviq> mhr3, so consider your last day successful, have good drinks and don't be a stranger!
<Saviq> see you back around in a year or so ;)
<mhr3> Saviq, heh, thx man, it's been an honour
<Saviq> o/
<olli> Saviq, greyback who implemented the swipe to close in the spread?
<greyback> olli: combinatino of tsdgeos & mzanetti I believe
<olli> oki
<mzanetti> yeah, me
<greyback> mhr3: you off? In that case, best of luck!
<olli> mzanetti, I noticed the other day that the top surface in the spread doesn't get updated
<mzanetti> mhr3: o/
<Cimi> Saviq, tags in trunk!
<olli> while the lower one (with 2 apps open) does get updated when looking at the spread
<olli> is that something known/worth a bug?
<mzanetti> olli: well, that's our app lifecycle
<mzanetti> olli: we freeze unfocused apps
<olli> d'oh
<olli> stupid me
<mzanetti> no worries
<mhall119> mhr3: please check http://91.189.92.89/api/scopes/sdk-14.10/ carefully to make sure it's still correct, as I said my importer had gotten out ot sync with production so I had to undo some changed before running it
<olli> mzanetti, if it wasn't for app life cycle, would both surfaces update?
<mzanetti> olli: yes
<olli> nice
 * olli envisions 2 different media players in the spread
<mzanetti> might get a bit chaotic :) but yeah, would work as long as CPU/GPU can handle it
<mhr3> mhall119, doesn't seem to be the latest version
<Cimi> @unity be sure to remove tag 0.1.16 from your branches if you merged latest trunk
<mterry> guh
<mhall119> mhr3: ah, yes, it still had 0.5.3+14.10.20140728, I thought I pulled the latest before running
<mhall119> 0.6.0+14.10.20140806 is the latest, correct?
<olli> Saviq, it seems a bit odd that the dash is in the spread
<mhr3> mhall119, yep
<mhall119> ok, re-running
<olli> as it behaves different than everything else (can't swipe to kill;)
<olli> I assume this is something design is aware of and decided consciously?
<mhall119> it makes a certain kind of sense, the desktop is in alt-tab on the desktop afterall
<mhall119> though not the window spread
<mhall119> mhr3: please check http://91.189.92.89/api/scopes/sdk-14.10/ again
<mhr3> mhall119, yep, that looks better
<mhall119> mhr3: pushing to production now
<mhall119> mhr3: please verify http://developer.ubuntu.com/api/scopes/sdk-14.10/
<bregma> so the latest unity-plugin-scopes breaks dependencies in the archive and forces the removal of unity8 on the desktop
<bregma> it's because unity-plugin-scopes no longer provides unity-scopes-impl-2 virtual package
<dednick> Saviq: https://launchpadlibrarian.net/181743045/buildlog_ubuntu-utopic-amd64.unity8_8.00%2B14.10.20140807.1-0ubuntu1_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz ?
<dednick> Saviq: has silo1 unity8 landed?
<bregma> OK, the archives have been updated so the depdendency break is gone
<dednick> beer'o clock! cya all.
<mzanetti> is there a place we play music/sounds in unity8 (Note: unity8, not unity8-dash)
<mzanetti> greyback: ^ you aware of something?
<mzanetti> talking about this one: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity8/+bug/1354090
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1354090 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "/usr/bin/unity8:11:begin:core::Signal:core::dbus::Signal:operator:core::dbus::MessageRouter" [Undecided,New]
<mzanetti> stack trace leads to MediaPlayer backend
<elopio> Saviq: do you know where can I translate the messaging user metrics that appear on the lock screen?
<mzanetti> Cimi: hey, still around?
<mhall119> bregma: do you still want us to get this convergence survey out?
<bregma> mhall119, yes please
<mhall119> is that a +1 on the questions in it?
<bregma> mhall119, yes, I believe they're fine for what we need at this point and as a basis for a possible follow-on
<mhall119> bregma: ok, we'll get together a list of target respondents and start getting it out
<bregma> very exciting
<mhall119> bregma: were you working with anybody to get these kinds of answers from existing OEM or ISV partners?
<bregma> mhall119, I was poking Stéphane Verdy, which reminds me I need to follow up on that
<Cimi> mzanetti, yup
<cwayne> Cimi: do you have any working debs for unity8 with settings?
<Cimi> cwayne, https://code.launchpad.net/~cimi/unity8/scope-settings/+merge/229995
<Cimi> cwayne, let's wait jenkins for pkgs
<cwayne> Cimi: thanks
<Cimi> cwayne, for the moment there are only scopes with boolean settings, and those should "work"
<Cimi> cwayne, tomorrow I have to write tests and I'll mock the others...
<Saviq> Cimi, just two, ones known to come around time and again ;)
<Saviq> olli, yes, that was a conscious decision, cutting the number of different cases for the right edge from 72 I think to 27
<Saviq> in the tablet case
<Saviq> elopio, with the new infographics system that we're trying to land for like half a year now, it's going to be the visualizer's responsibility to give up properly localized images for the infographics
<Saviq> elopio, see https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-team/libusermetrics/file-based-infographics/+merge/214020 for reference, there is one visualizer there already (the default one)
 * cwayne still wants that to land
<Cimi> I guess I should update that branch
<elopio> wow, that's a 10000 lines diff
<Saviq> elopio, yeah, it's a complete rework
<Cimi> elopio, mostly svg
<elopio> Saviq: that sounds cool. But what I need now is to make sure that the labels appear in spanish. Is that possible?
<Saviq> elopio, the apps are writing those labels
<Saviq> elopio, in the current system
<Saviq> elopio, but we will land this before RTM
<Saviq> elopio, so I'm not sure it's worth the effort
<mzanetti> Cimi: can you try to copy this on to your phone and see if the spread closing behaves ok for you: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7982317/
<elopio> Saviq: isn't the beta freeze today?
<mzanetti> Cimi: talking about this one: https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity8/+bug/1350803
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1350803 in Ubuntu UX "[Spread] Threashold in spread for closing apps should be increased" [High,Triaged]
<Saviq> elopio, it was yesterday
<elopio> I get scared to see all the things that will go into RTM and haven't landed yet.
<Saviq> elopio, yup, plenty of things are late
<Cimi> mzanetti, path of the file to replace?
<mzanetti> Cimi: /usr/share/unity8/Stages/SpreadDelegate.qml
<Cimi> thx
<elopio> Saviq: ok, I'll wait then. Anyway I looked everywhere on the messaging app and couldn't find the metrics labels.
<Saviq> elopio, I think it's in the telephony service
<Saviq> elopio, http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~phablet-team/telephony-service/trunk/view/head:/indicator/metrics.cpp
<elopio> of course. I looked everywhere except there :)
<Saviq> elopio, they should be there in camera as well, not sure if the new camera app got them at all thought
<Cimi> mzanetti, there is some weird behaviour
<elopio> Saviq: so, let me see if I got it straight. Once Wellark's branch lands, these metrics.cpp file needs to be updated to use the new library?
<Cimi> mzanetti, when you just tap
<elopio> s/these/this
<Cimi> you see it wobbling
<Cimi> let's talk about it tomorrow
<Saviq> elopio, there's a compatibility layer https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-api-team/telephony-service/file-based-infographics/+merge/224105
<Saviq> elopio, but I
<Saviq> 'm not sure the labels get through
<Saviq> elopio, and it's pete-woods, best talk to him when he's around tomorrow
<Saviq> elopio, I know very little about the client side of this
<Cimi> mzanetti, I see there is an improvement
<Cimi> but also it loses the finger
<Cimi> it like jumps
<mzanetti> Cimi: yeah... the thing is, if you swipe quickly from left to right, you make a movement up with your thumb
<Cimi> mzanetti, I can review the code eventually
<mzanetti> Cimi: There's no point in increasing the close threshold because the finger movement will always be fast/long enough
<Cimi> mzanetti, you can require a fixed amount of gu
<mzanetti> Cimi: so what I tried now is to cancel the up/down gesture when I detect a left/right movement
<mzanetti> Cimi: I already require 8gus
<Saviq> bregma, damn, again we killed desktop session, sorry about that :|
<Cimi> like, you cannot close if you swipe for less than 2gu
<Cimi> already 8??
<mzanetti> Cimi: yes
<Cimi> it feels less
<mzanetti> Cimi: that's what I'm saying
<elopio> Saviq: ok, thanks for the info. I'm glad I asked :)
<Cimi> I was able to swipe woth a quick touch
<mzanetti> when this happens you're doing fast movements
<Cimi> really short
<Cimi> 8gu is like a pageheader?
<mzanetti> yes
<Saviq> bregma, looking at unity8-desktop-session, you managed to use the upstream upstart jobs by now?
<Cimi> in that case we might want 10
<mzanetti> Cimi: doesn't matter
<bregma> Saviq, I'm going to have an MP soon for Unity8 to (a) fix the missing Dash and (2) switch to using the Unity8 upstart job exclusively
<mzanetti> Cimi: at some point it just get annoying to really close apps
<Saviq> bregma, yeah I see it already, that'd be great
<mzanetti> Cimi: but increasing that threshold is not the solution
<bregma> hopefully that can land at the same time as the unity8-desktop-session MP
<Cimi> well you kill less apps
<Saviq> bregma, maybe it starts to belong in lp:unity8 by now?
<Cimi> let's discuss tomorrow though
<bregma> fixes a lot of divergency issues
<Cimi> i want to test vanilla better
<Cimi> and I am quite tired
<mzanetti> ok
<Cimi> let's do hangout/mumble
<Cimi> a domani!
<bregma> Saviq, there are still issues between running on desktop and running on Touch that need to be neatly resolved, so one more round of separate sources for now
<Saviq> bregma, mhm ok
<bregma> mostly because several iterations of tweaking won't interfere with phone work that way
<Saviq> mterry, re: laggy volume
<Saviq> mterry, it was quite reliable for me, until I started playing something and beating the sh$t out of the slider again
<Saviq> mterry, it started catching up late at that point
<mterry> playing something.... o
<mterry> k
<Skee_> I would like to learn delvelopment. I enjoy the Ubuntu Operating System and would like to give back..I could I learn
#ubuntu-unity 2014-08-08
<Saviq> tsdgeos, hey, one thing I noticed on overview → go to Ubuntu Store, bottom swipe (so temp scope to overview)
<Saviq> tsdgeos, the overview seems to cross-fade with... the dash?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, feels like it should just be there at full-opacity already
<tsdgeos> let me see
<Saviq> tsdgeos, minor nitpick, Icon { name: "ubuntu-store-symbolic", color: "white" } would give you the app store icon (for the "Store" button in the bottom bar) colourized
<tsdgeos> ok
<mzanetti> meh just when I thought the issue with lost input is gone, it happens again
<tsdgeos> Saviq: i don't get any scope :S
<Saviq> mzanetti, yeah, it's not :|
<Saviq> tsdgeos, ??
<Saviq> tsdgeos, silo 11?
<tsdgeos> no
<tsdgeos> distro + dash_overview
<tsdgeos> uh oh
<tsdgeos> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7986661/
<tsdgeos> good day for mhr3 not being with us anymore
<tsdgeos> ok, i manually started smart-scopes-proxy and seems better now
<tsdgeos> Saviq: does "App Store" button work for you in overview?
<tsdgeos> does nothing here
<tsdgeos> :S
<Saviq> tsdgeos, yes, works fine
<tsdgeos> oh man
<tsdgeos> let's get silo 11 in case it has something for that
<tsdgeos> which i don't think
<Saviq> tsdgeos, yeah shouldn't matter
 * Saviq tries on desktop with no silo 11
<tsdgeos> maybe my scopes are just borked
<tsdgeos> and i need a restart or something to work
<tsdgeos> i'm just doing performQuery
<tsdgeos> and expecting the scopes scope to come back to me with a "oh sure let's show this scope"
<Saviq> tsdgeos, did you restart scope-registry as well?
<tsdgeos> sure
<Cimi> Saviq, http://paste.ubuntu.com/7986711/
<Cimi> card_emblems :(
<Saviq> Cimi, they will all be the same conflict most probably
<tsdgeos> nothing
<Cimi> let me try weaving
<Saviq> Cimi, but not sure what you want me to do, that's life
<tsdgeos> let me try to restart :S
<Cimi> Saviq, kill me would be nic
<Cimi> nice
<Cimi> Saviq, I work on branches for month, other branches get reviewed but not mines
<Cimi> so I spend ages fixing conflicts and fixing bugs that those branches introduce
<Saviq> Cimi, dude, I did review that before, you were away
<Saviq> Cimi, stop whining, all of us have to deal with conflicts
<Saviq> Cimi, and sorry if your branch has lower priority than other, large merges, but that's just how it is
<Saviq> Cimi, there's 10 of us working on the same project, there's no way to not have conflicts
<Saviq> Cimi, please fix those, I'll review your branch today, was planning to anyway
<tsdgeos> niet
<tsdgeos> no workie for the click in scope in overview
<Saviq> Cimi, and sorry for being blunt, but it's really not nice to hear you complain about conflicts for 2 weeks every day
<Saviq> Cimi, even if it's not true, that's how it feels :/
<Cimi> Saviq, because my branch sits in the dust and I have to do every day extra work
<Cimi> I'd rather work on the features instead fixing conflicts
<Saviq> Cimi, care to see others' branches how long they've been in the queue?
<Saviq> Cimi, do you think someone's targeting your branches in particular?
<Cimi> hah no :)
<Saviq> tsdgeos, works here
<tsdgeos> yeah
<tsdgeos> i'll debug it
<tsdgeos> see what's happening
<Saviq> Cimi, imagine tsdgeos when he had to rebase dash overview on top of dash as app, think that was an easy task? did he mention it once?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, actually the "temp to overview" dash leaking through doesn't happen on desktop ?¿
<Cimi> Saviq, I'd complain if it wasn't probably the 5th time I have to rebase emblems...
<Saviq> hmm or on mako
<Cimi> I wouldn't
<Saviq> Cimi, it's bad timing, is all, you came back during the sprint, when all of those things were already happening
<tsdgeos> Saviq: ?¿
<Saviq> tsdgeos, ooor on my other device, any more...
<tsdgeos> :D
<Saviq> and back
<Saviq> whoa that's confusing
<Saviq> apps → store → overview → store... hmm, why can't I bottom-swipe any more? ah, because that is opened on top of the overview...
<Cimi> the navigation dots are quite ugly, were they design approved?
<Saviq> Cimi, the bar is a wrong colour
<Cimi> ok
<Saviq> Cimi, and they will have to change between light and dark based on the bar colour
<Saviq> Cimi, so yeah, not compleet
<tsdgeos> Saviq: aha, i know why it doesn't work for me
<tsdgeos> because i have the store as a "favorite"
<Saviq> tsdgeos, <facepalm>
<tsdgeos> so fixing that
<Saviq> tsdgeos, ok yeah, dash leaking through is happening until something fixes it... until something breaks it again
<Saviq> tsdgeos, like start → store → overview already shows it
<tsdgeos> booo
<tsdgeos> ok
<tsdgeos> let me see
<tsdgeos> that worked fine at some point
<Saviq> tsdgeos, I'm not even sure we need the opacity change there at all...
<tsdgeos> that probably broke when i did the shader thing
<tsdgeos> well, that probably is the shader thing basically
<tsdgeos> that shouldn't be showing at all :D
<Saviq> yeah, thought so
<tsdgeos> yeap
<tsdgeos> yeah refactoring
<tsdgeos> hehe
<tsdgeos> ok pushed
<tsdgeos> should be better now
<Saviq> +1
<tsdgeos> Saviq: handle is in
<Saviq> tsdgeos, awesomes, checking
<tsdgeos> looks a bit out of place tbh
<tsdgeos> tell me what you think and how you'd improve it
<Saviq> tsdgeos, well, the asset looks wrong for one
<Saviq> tsdgeos, is visible in preview where you can't swipe
<Saviq> tsdgeos, possible to fade out on bottom swipe instead of invisible?
<tsdgeos> Saviq: looks ultra bad
<tsdgeos> Saviq: comment out the enabled: overviewController.progress == 0
<tsdgeos> in DAsh.qml
<tsdgeos> Saviq: well it's the asset i got :D
<Saviq> tsdgeos, sure ;)
<tsdgeos> Saviq: preview enabledness removed
<Saviq> ktx
<Cimi> Saviq, conflicts resolved
<Saviq> Cimi, k, will review asap
<Cimi> thanks :)
<Saviq> tsdgeos, in temp scopes it doesn't go away when you scroll up
<tsdgeos> no?
<tsdgeos> that's weird
<Saviq> or down
<Saviq> whichever way that is
<tsdgeos> yep
<tsdgeos> checking
<Saviq> tsdgeos, maybe it should slide down out of view instead of opacity?
<tsdgeos> Saviq: i think opacity works good enough for the vertical movement
<tsdgeos> Saviq: but maybe down works for when actually opening the overview?
<tsdgeos> so you have two different behaviour
<tsdgeos> becuase it's using it vs "hiding" it?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, yeah that might be
<tsdgeos> let me see why temp scopes doesn't work
<Saviq> kk
<tsdgeos> and i'll impement both
<tsdgeos> and then we can play with it
<tsdgeos> Saviq: temp scope fixed
<Saviq> kk
<Cimi> mzanetti, when you want to talk...
<mzanetti> Cimi: need to try some more things...
<Cimi> ok
<mzanetti> dandrader: hey, is your branch already in a state where I could use it as a prereq?
<Cimi> Saviq, https://code.launchpad.net/~fboucault/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/flickable_right_speed/+merge/229343
<dandrader> mzanetti, yes!
<mzanetti> cool
<Saviq> Cimi, yeah, I know, what about it?
<Cimi> tsdgeos, ideas? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/+bug/1348557
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1348557 in Ubuntu UI Toolkit "Make scrolling speed resolution independent" [High,Confirmed]
<Cimi> Saviq, cannot be implemented that way
<dandrader> mzanetti, just finishing updating the vkb mock and will propose it
<Cimi> Saviq, florian ran out of ideas
<mzanetti> ah, cool. I'll do my daily review then in the meantime
<Saviq> Cimi, ugh, attached properties don't go through?
<Saviq> right, damn
<Saviq> although weird
<Cimi> apparently only patching qt
<Saviq> Cimi, TBH I think that's really what we should do, actually fix the original bug upstream, not work around it
<Cimi> Saviq, should be a RTM requirementr
<mzanetti> Saviq: shouldn't this happen automagically? https://code.launchpad.net/~pitti/unity8/update-pot/+merge/230072
<Saviq> mzanetti, if we do this on every push, you'll get the comment change all the time
<Saviq> mzanetti, with line numbers
<Saviq> mzanetti, I think ideally I'd like that to happen per release
<mzanetti> Saviq: no... I meant some launchpad bot doing this
<Saviq> mzanetti, no, it only does translations
<mzanetti> ah
<Saviq> mzanetti, it can't do .pot file since it can't know how to do it
<Saviq> mzanetti, but yeah, a pre-build hook in train would probably be best for this
 * Saviq files a bug
<mzanetti> ah... right... that's why KDE has the convention of a "messages.sh" script in each repo, so the bot knows what to do
<mzanetti> Saviq: anyways, I'll approve that branch then... looks ok
<Saviq> yup
<Saviq> tsdgeos, shall I rebuild the silo or are you doing the tab show/hide?
<tsdgeos> Saviq: ah, i already did that
<Saviq> tsdgeos, ok, pulling ;)
<Saviq> tsdgeos, sounds like you're off the hook for overview now, then
<tsdgeos> Saviq: until you find more stuff to fix ;)
<Saviq> tsdgeos, yeah, but I didn't ;)
<tsdgeos> ok, let's see if i can get a new image on $thephone and SIM unlocking works
<Saviq> tsdgeos, FWIW I wouldn't have made the tab "follow" the gesture, rather a binary shown/hidden, but that's minor
<tsdgeos> it was easir this way :D
<Saviq> tsdgeos, how difficult do you think it would be to hook up the activity indicator to the overview?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, ok, fine
<tsdgeos> Saviq: in which regard, for search?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, yes
<tsdgeos> hopefully not much
<tsdgeos> let me see
<Saviq> tsdgeos, it should be as easy as || overview.processing
<tsdgeos> yeah
<tsdgeos> yeah done
<Saviq> awesomes
<mzanetti> Saviq: hey, about this: https://code.launchpad.net/~macslow/unity8/fix-1305885/+merge/227726
<mzanetti> Saviq: Mirco says we can't have qmltests for this kind of stuff
<mzanetti> which seems odd...
<mzanetti> Saviq: should we approve it nevertheless and add a TODO item for after RTM to properly mock out the stuff?
<Saviq> mzanetti, yeah
<mzanetti> ack
<Saviq> tsdgeos, looks great, nothing else I can see broken
<mzanetti> lol... our alarm ringtone really sounds like a lullaby
<MacSlow> mzanetti, Saviq: also added a corresponding comment
<tsdgeos> Saviq: great!
<Cimi> mzanetti, how do you delete an alarm?
<mzanetti> Cimi: --wipe :D
<mzanetti> Cimi: dunno tbh :)
<Cimi> ahah
<Cimi> indeed
<Cimi> what a bad UX
<mzanetti> Cimi: swipe it to the right
<Cimi> undiscoverable
<Cimi> and many times you flick down instead right
<Cimi> it should be in a repeater not listview
<mzanetti> Cimi: yeah, right
<mzanetti> Cimi: however, the clock app is being "rebooted" atm
<mzanetti> as in rewritten from scratch
<Saviq> Cimi, hmm, I removed emblem in tryCard from the data part (not template), emblem still there?
<Cimi> Saviq, emblems everywhere!
<Cimi> Saviq, I'll have a look...
<Saviq> Cimi, also, if emblem is defined, you always leave the space for it (wrap title where emblem would be)
<Saviq> Cimi, we can have a category with optional emblems, and we should only wrap title around the emblem where it's actually there, should be 0-wide otherwise
<Saviq> Cimi, also tryDash broken?
<Cimi> god
<Saviq> /food
<Cimi> all broken now
<tsdgeos> lol
<tsdgeos> i rebooted the phone
<tsdgeos> opened the greeter "too soon"
<tsdgeos> and got the "Unity Dash" booting dots animating
<Cimi> Saviq, testDash breaks because of the change to attributes we did
<Cimi> var hasAttributes = hasTitle && components["attributes"] || false; -> var hasAttributes = hasTitle && components["attributes"]["field"] || false;
<tsdgeos> Cimi: are you basing your stuff on top of dash_overview? or trunk?
<Cimi> tsdgeos, trunkl
<mzanetti> MacSlow: hmm... I just realize you're reaching out of context again...
<mzanetti> MacSlow: there is no "notification" in NotificationMenuItemFactory.qml
<tsdgeos> Cimi: you may try dash_overview, it has some substantial changes too and is next-thing-to-land afaik
<MacSlow> mzanetti, ?
<tsdgeos> Cimi: but confirm with Saviq first
<MacSlow> mzanetti, being on another branch atm
<Cimi> tsdgeos, we need to move the processing indicator in Components
<Cimi> have you done that already?
<mzanetti> MacSlow: well, open NotificationMenuItemFactory.qml and search for "notification"
<mzanetti> there isn't such a thing
<mzanetti> yet you're accessing it
<mzanetti> which is bad practice and makes the code a mess in the long run
<mzanetti> why not just adding the accepted() signal to the NotificationMenuItemFactory and connecting to that?
<MacSlow> mzanetti, well the whole UnityMenuModel is something that's not meant to be kept around in notifications
<Cimi> make testDash fails on trunk for me
<Cimi> let me try to dist-upgrade first..
<Cimi> yeah testDash is broken in trunk...
<Cimi> qmltestrunner::Dash::test_processing_indicator() and qmltestrunner::Dash::test_setCurrentScope()
<mzanetti> Cimi: fix it :P
<Cimi> waiting saviq for a question on attributes
<Cimi> tsdgeos, are you exporting the processing indicator to Components?
<Cimi> or somewhere under qml/Dash/ ?
<tsdgeos> Cimi: which processing indicator?
<tsdgeos> the orange line?
<Cimi> tsdgeos, yup
<tsdgeos> there is only one
<tsdgeos> doesn't need to be exported
<Cimi> tsdgeos, we need it in the overview
<tsdgeos> it is in the overview
<Cimi> cool
<tsdgeos> there is only one
<tsdgeos> anyway
<Cimi> tsdgeos, thought it was outside of it
<Cimi> fine then
<tsdgeos> it is outside of it
<tsdgeos> there's only one
<tsdgeos> but it tells it to show
<tsdgeos> Cimi: not sure i'm explaining myself tbh
<Cimi> tsdgeos, when is your branch going to be merged? (really)?
<Cimi> tsdgeos, wondering if scope settings will be reviewed/merged before yours or not
<Cimi> and which needs to rebase...
<tsdgeos> Cimi: before dash_overview?
<tsdgeos> dash_overview should go in today afaik
<Cimi> ok
<Cimi> there is lot of things connected
<Cimi> I'll rebase on yours
<Saviq> Cimi, not sure what guidance do you need from me?
<Cimi> Saviq, testDash is broken in trunk for me
<Cimi> can you test?
<Cimi> could be due to scope v4 or dash indicator
<Cimi> then I have another quesitojn
<Saviq> Cimi, indeed two failures
<Saviq> Cimi, I think those get fixed with dash overview though
<MacSlow> ehm... folks... -> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7987781
<Cimi> we said components["attributes"] were always defined, and the way to distinguish was with components["attributes"]["field"], but in testDash this fails, where can we see how the mock processes the data?
<Saviq> MacSlow, yeah, merge trunk
<MacSlow> trying to compile unity8 and really just branched
<MacSlow> Saviq, I'm pretty sure I did just that...
<Cimi> mzanetti, dist-upgrade
<Saviq> MacSlow, trunk already asks for v4 of the scopes api, so you're not up to date
<Saviq> MacSlow, you may try removing builddir/CMakeCache.txt in case cmake got confused
<Saviq> Cimi, he is upgraded, but cmake's looking for v3 instead of v4
<Cimi> Saviq, on components["attributes"]["field"] ?
<Saviq> Cimi, fake_categories.cpp needs to always return ["attributes"]
<Cimi> ok
<Cimi> I'll add that to card emblems
<Cimi> Saviq, which value for that?
<Saviq> Cimi, just an empty map will suffice
<Saviq> Cimi, see what art is doing
<Saviq> gatox, hey, you pung yesterday, you got along with the indicator in the end?
<Saviq> Cimi, yeah, testDash is fixed in dash overview
<gatox> Saviq, yes, thx, i was able to find it in unity
<MacSlow> Saviq, I've been able to compile unity8 now... but I can't start it any more... -> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7987829 (also deleting that file LightDM) doesn't help. What changed in the way unity8 is meant to be started?
<Saviq> gatox, truth be told I didn't understand your branch from a quick look, was it that the Payments button does give up a "processing" boolean that we should show the activity indicator on?
<Saviq> MacSlow, you don't have unity8 installed
<Saviq> MacSlow, you need it installed or copy the data/unity8{,-dash}.conf to ~/.config/upstart/
<Saviq> MacSlow, but ./run.sh isn't working too great yet with the dash as separate process, I've a branch that needs some love
<MacSlow> Saviq, hm... didn't touch my ~/.config/upstart in weeks... wonder how the unity8.conf was wiped
<Saviq> MacSlow, you don't need it there if unity8 is installed, you must've removed it somehow
<gatox> Saviq, i propose the branch to have jenkins building it for me, because i was having issues building it on the phone yesterday... i wasn't able to test it yet, but i think it works... the idea is to have a signal to show the overlay indicator as when the preview is loading, when the preview is launching the pay-service or anything in the future, because right now opening applications take a while (and pay service needs to open pay-ui and
<gatox> sometimes online accounts), and for some moments you have a preview where it seems nothing is going on, and it's confusing for the user
<Saviq> gatox, yeah, thing is that should already be happening, at least for actions that involve the scope (like pressing install)
<Saviq> gatox, I'll have a closer look, thanks
<gatox> Saviq, ah ok, so this branch shouldn't be necessary?? let me know if we need to do something or wait for that to happen in unity, thx
<Saviq> gatox, this might be a special case actually (pay being a special button, opening urls taking a moment)
<Saviq> gatox, so it might still make sense indeed
<Cimi> Saviq, fixed categories mock
<Cimi> in emblems
<Cimi> Saviq, will we merge overview today?
<Cimi> Saviq, wondering where to rebase settings
<Saviq> Cimi, rebase on overview, yeah, even if not today, that's the next thing that's going in
<Cimi> Saviq, yes but if albert is holiday next week
<Cimi> Saviq, we might have settings in before overview
<Saviq> Cimi, no, because we won't wait for Albert to fix any issues in there, we need this in asap
<facundobatista> Holas
<Cimi> ok
<Saviq> \o
<Saviq> dednick, on that note, dash overview could use a re-review, would you be able to do it today?
<dednick> Saviq: can do
<Saviq> gtg guys, mobo replacement
<Saviq> biab
<tsdgeos> pete-woods: ping
<olli> greyback, Saviq, any success on the date time issue?
<greyback> olli: I've tracked down root cause to be a workaround I added to qtubuntu for bug 1346633
<ubot5> bug 1346633 in QtMir "[enhancement] Autopilot testing needs to know screen coordinates of widgets on screen" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1346633
<greyback> olli: so I'm working on a different workaround
<olli> heh
<olli> greyback, thx!
<olli> how bad is it... hours, days...?
<greyback> olli: I'll keep you posted. In the mean time, SK guys has a workaround ready https://code.launchpad.net/~zsombi/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/pickerpanel-workaround/+merge/230065
<greyback> olli: hours hopefuly
<olli> greyback, OK
<gatox> Saviq, just to be sure.... should i keep working on my branch, testing it, etc? or should wait until you tell me that is being covered or not by unity already?
<pete-woods> tsdgeos: hi
<tsdgeos> pete-woods: your'e the usermetrics guy, right?
<pete-woods> tsdgeos: yep
<tsdgeos> pete-woods: i see in the metrics manager you accept a domain
<tsdgeos> is it mandatory that messages go untranslated and you translate them
<tsdgeos> or can messages come in translated too?
<tsdgeos> or is domain not the translation domain?
<tsdgeos> :D
<pete-woods> tsdgeos: nope, feel free to do whatever really
<pete-woods> you're correct, it is the translation domain
<tsdgeos> ok, so "" and a translated mesage is also ok
<pete-woods> tsdgeos: it's preferable to do untranslated
<pete-woods> as if you change language then things will be translated
<pete-woods> but it's not the end of the world if it comes in translated
<tsdgeos> pete-woods: will a reboot fix it?
<pete-woods> tsdgeos: to fix it would require whoever is writing the data to re-run
<tsdgeos> ah
<tsdgeos> ok, so better untranslated + domain
<tsdgeos> tx
<Cimi> can I create a binding from the loaded component of a loader to its loader?
<mzanetti> Saviq: could I steal 10 mins of your time?
<mzanetti> I'd need some second opinions
<mzanetti> Cimi: sure
<Cimi> can I do sth like readonly property bool processing: item.hasOwnProperty("processing") ? item.processing : false ?
<Cimi> Loader { readonly property bool processing: item.hasOwnProperty("processing") ? item.processing : false }
<Cimi> creating binding inside onLoaded breaks on unloaded state
<mzanetti> Cimi: yeah, should work I guess. You might want to add "item && item.hasOwnProp..."
<Cimi> oh yeah correct
<Cimi> or maybe status === Loader.Ready instead item?
<mzanetti> whatever you prefer
<mzanetti> should end up being the same
<gatox> Saviq, ping?
<bregma> on one of my Unity 8 desktops all I get is a box that says "Hello" and has a text input ... anyone know what that's all about?
<greyback> dandrader|afk: when you get back, I need your input on https://code.launchpad.net/~gerboland/qtubuntu/fix_1351024/+merge/230094 ASAP
<pete-woods> bregma: I think that's a password prompt
<pete-woods> I get that when I run unity8 directly atm
<pete-woods> not sure exactly why, though
<bregma> well, it lack a certain amount of usefulness at the moment
<bregma> fortunately my other test machine always brings up the online accounts app, which barfs all over and dies immediately, bypassing the greeter/lockscreen and ringing up the dash
<bregma> sometimes three wrongs do make a right
<Cimi> Saviq, pete-woods some settings seems to be undefined by default value... what shall we do in the UI? true or false?
<Cimi> unless model.value is expected to be undefined and we want .defaultValue or so
<Saviq> back
<Saviq> mzanetti, gatox, back
<gatox> Saviq, hi... i just wanted to know if i should keep working on that branch or expect unity to solve the button issue for payment too
<Saviq> gatox, if in current trunk it doesn't, there's nothing in queue to fix that
<gatox> Saviq, ack, i'll have this working then
<pete-woods> Cimi: you shouldn't have to handle it in the UI
<pete-woods> Cimi: which settings, specifically are like that?
<cwayne> pete-woods: is there a plan to update the youtube scope in the store to the new api?
<cwayne> or are you waiting for a promoted image
<pete-woods> cwayne: it's already been updated
<pete-woods> it has been in the store a while now
<cwayne> huh, i didnt see an update, weird
<cwayne> oh well, thanks :D
<pete-woods> np :)
<pete-woods> 1.0.7 is what you're looking for
<cwayne> excellent, thanks again
<cwayne> Cimi: do you expect emblems to land with dash-overview?
<Cimi> cwayne, not up to me
<Cimi> cwayne, under reviews..
<Cimi> pete-woods, youtube model.value
<Saviq> Cimi, did you fix the issues I mentioned?
<Saviq> in emblems?
<pete-woods> Cimi: okay, this is in mediascanner I take it?
<Cimi> Saviq, which one?
<Cimi> pete-woods,  no idea
<Cimi> I have this show youtube in video scope true | false
<Cimi> model.value is undefined for it
<Cimi> unless i set it
<Cimi> Saviq, ah the 0 padding?
<pete-woods> Cimi: okay, reproduced it, seems to be a bug
<Cimi> Saviq, I try it in half hour
<Cimi> taking lunch break
<Saviq> Cimi, and the fact that it didn't "go away" when I edited the data field in tryCard
<pete-woods> Cimi: okay, it's because there was a bug in the previous version of the settings
<pete-woods> Cimi: leading to corrupt settings db -> rm -rf ~/.local/share/videoaggregator/
<dandrader> greyback|lunch, still need my input there or does Timo's review do it/
<dandrader> ?
<Saviq> MacSlow, like the branch much more without the regex ;)
<facundobatista> does anybody know if there is a way to indicate that a widget should NOT have a preview? that is, ignore when the user does a long tap on it; thanks!
<MacSlow> Saviq, I've updated the relevant branches for the text-filter... it needs another look now (https://code.launchpad.net/~macslow/unity-notifications/fix-1335787/+merge/227334, https://code.launchpad.net/~macslow/unity8/fix-1335787/+merge/230087)
<MacSlow> Saviq, I understand... still I had to skip 7 tests which can't be covered (converted) via QTextDocument
<Saviq> MacSlow, on the test, please use the _data approach as we do in QML
<Saviq> MacSlow, an old 4.8 tutorial http://qt-project.org/doc/qt-4.8/qtestlib-tutorial2.html
<tsdgeos> facundobatista: ping
<facundobatista> tsdgeos, pong
<tsdgeos> facundobatista: how do i translate the 7digital scope
<tsdgeos> ?
<facundobatista> tsdgeos, lp:ubuntu-rest-scopes, see "locale" dir
<facundobatista> tsdgeos, it uses gettext
<dandrader> greyback|lunch, will review it as well anyway
<greyback|lunch> dandrader: yes please review anyway, since oyu know the code
<tsdgeos> facundobatista: oki
<facundobatista> tsdgeos, any doubt there, just let me know
<Saviq> MacSlow, FWIW, this kind of "I may be plaintext, but I also can be html" is just broken by design
<MacSlow> Saviq, yeah
<tsdgeos> facundobatista: https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/ubuntu-rest-scopes/update_pot/+merge/230105
<Saviq> MacSlow, either you accept HTML and all <> need to be escaped, or not, and they will be broken
<Saviq> MacSlow, so I'm actually happy with the results you got with QTextDocument
<MacSlow> Saviq, yeah
<facundobatista> tsdgeos, what is that?
<MacSlow> Saviq, just finished adapting the test to the _data() scheme
<tsdgeos> facundobatista: updates the pot file
<tsdgeos> so we can actually translate stuff
<facundobatista> mmm
<tsdgeos> facundobatista: basically i ran ./build/get_translatable_texts.sh
<MacSlow> Saviq, pushed
<Saviq> MacSlow, kk
<Saviq> MacSlow, I think you could actually use the newRow("") to store the actual string
<Saviq> MacSlow, this way you'll get better feedback on test output on which case failed
<tsdgeos> Saviq: how's silo 11 going?
<tsdgeos> plan to land today?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, hoping to
<MacSlow> Saviq, yeah... but blows up the result-output a bit... even if all tests (of text-filter) pass
<facundobatista> tsdgeos, thanks
<MacSlow> Saviq, but then... hardly an issue really :)
<Saviq> tsdgeos, they were expecting scope favouriting to work, too, had to crush their dreams on that (shoulda kinda have mentioned it)
<Saviq> MacSlow, blows how? by printing the strings?
<tsdgeos> Saviq: oh
<MacSlow> Saviq, well it spits out 26 more lines now... initially it was only one
<Saviq> MacSlow, well, that's the whole idea ;)
<Saviq> MacSlow, every case there is now treated as a separate test
<MacSlow> Saviq, certainly looks more impressive now with 36 passed test all together :)
<Saviq> exactly!
<tsdgeos> facundobatista: buaaaarns, some bot unaaccepted my update
<tsdgeos> Saviq: on $thephone on first boot seems the shell is displaced like 1 pixel right
<tsdgeos> bringing back the greeter usually fixes it
<tsdgeos> wrong, blanking the screen fixes it
<facundobatista> tsdgeos, let's check now
<Saviq> tsdgeos, yeah,known bug
<Saviq> unknown cause yet
<tsdgeos> Saviq: ok, also 5 min ago, restart was not restarting the phone but just the shell
<tsdgeos> is it known or shall i file a bug?
<Saviq> didn't hear that no
<Cimi> Saviq, I don't know why if I unsed the data you still see the emblem...
<Cimi> *unset
<tsdgeos> problem is that stupid me i shut down
<Cimi> is weird
<tsdgeos> so i can't repro anymore
<Cimi> if you set to an invalid data it hides, valid one it shows.,..
<Cimi> Saviq, might be something not updated: if you set the data to an invalid png then you remove the data, the emblem is gone
<Cimi> Saviq, if you don't set to an invalid image first and remove the data, it uses the previous emblem
<Saviq> Cimi, rather something looks at the url and only changes if it evals to true
<Saviq> Cimi, and "" does not eval to true
<Cimi> Saviq, same issue with mascot
<Saviq> Cimi, ok, let's leave that, unimportant as will never happen IRL
<Cimi> Saviq, however, changing in CardCreator.js fixes that
<Cimi> source: cardData["emblem"]; -> source: cardData["emblem"] || "";
<Cimi> we can do the same for mascot
<Cimi> source: cardData["mascot"]; -> source: cardData["mascot"] || "";
<bregma> Saviq, could I get you or one of your evil minions to review https://code.launchpad.net/~bregma/unity8/merge-desktop-upstart-job/+merge/230016 so we can get the Unity 8 desktop back up and on to its next shock of the unknown ASAP?
<bregma> and, possibly include the MP in the next Unity 8 ci-train landing?
<Saviq> Cimi, sounds good, yeah, maybe the json parser gives up null or undefined and source isn't reset with that
<Saviq> Cimi, so good fix
<Saviq> bregma, will do
<Saviq> bregma, ah on that note, can you drop the surfaceflinger part?\
<Cimi> Saviq, in case of null image, shall we reserve space or not?
<Saviq> Cimi, no
<bregma> I could, but I have no way to test that
<Saviq> bregma, there isn't a session like that any more :)
<Cimi> Saviq, mascot reserves space though
<Saviq> bregma, and I will test it
<Cimi> Saviq, try messing up with the url;
<Saviq> Cimi, I don't think it does in fact (it should not)
<Saviq> Cimi, if it does - bug
<Cimi> Saviq, width and height are static for mascot
<Cimi> width: units.gu(6); \n                            height: units.gu(5.625); \n\
<Saviq> Cimi, feels like a bug
<Cimi> I can do sth like source status === Image.Ready ? .. : 0
<Cimi> without source
<Cimi> I can fix that in emblems if you like
<Cimi> (fixed)
<Saviq> Cimi, yeah, invalid image should just not exist in there, if we managed to get it done with GridLayout or something, that would've happened automagically
<Cimi> Saviq, not fixed for mascot
<Cimi> thoght was easy... the calculations with sourceSize causes binding loops
<Cimi> cause
<cwayne> are there any scopes that currently utilize the alt nav support?
<Saviq> cwayne, it's not landed yet in unity8 at least ;)
<cwayne> Saviq: well we can still see the code and see if it makes sense to start integrating them into our scopes :)
<Saviq> cwayne, sure, dunno though
<Saviq> tsdgeos, did you see any real scope using dual nav?
<tsdgeos> Saviq: nope :/
<pete-woods> cwayne: I've seen the amazon scope doing it
<Cimi> Saviq, gonna commit this (and fixes tests that will break) http://paste.ubuntu.com/7989005/
<tsdgeos> all testing is based solely on my fake plugin impl
<pete-woods> cwayne: although obviously that support depends on stuff that hasn't landed yet
<cwayne> right
<Saviq> Cimi, from a quick skim looks fine, although are we sure cardData will always be there?
<Saviq> Cimi, on creation I mean
<Cimi> Saviq, I thought it was
<Cimi> Saviq, you told me we always create it or not?
<Cimi> might have misunderstood
<Saviq> Cimi, yeah, we do, but it might not be bound in time
<Saviq> Cimi, like if that binding evaluates before cardData is bound from the result
<Cimi> Saviq, because I removed it from attributes
<Cimi> I can add them everywhere
<Saviq> Cimi, yeah, now I think about it again, we need at least a check for cardData, because that might be null on creation
<Cimi> ok
<Cimi> adding all of them
<Saviq> Cimi, if it's defined then ["attributes"] will be there too
<Saviq> I mean always
<Saviq> so we don't need to check for that, but the cardData object itself might be null on creation
<Cimi> Saviq, all pushed - apart the fix for not allocating 0 size in case of broken mascot image
<Saviq> Cimi, yeah, ok, unrelated bug
<Cimi> (which requires lil more thought)
<Saviq> jeez that grew
<Saviq> Cimi, whitespaces again :|
<Cimi> oh fuck
<Saviq> Cimi, can you add a prerequisite that removes all the spaces and ; from cardCreator
<Cimi> damn qtcreATOR
<Cimi> ok
<Saviq> (; where it doesn't make sense, so outside of JS)
<Cimi> nope
<Cimi> let me revert that
<Cimi> Saviq, but why we added whitespace at end of line in first place?
<Saviq> Cimi, readability in cardCreator I expect
<Saviq> Cimi, so that you don't get lines that all end with \n\
<Cimi> ok
<Saviq> or actually end with\n\
<Saviq> Cimi, the card creator tests leave the result as a file on failure, shouldn't you just copy those onto the expected ones
<Saviq> Cimi, and check the diff that it makes sense
<Cimi> Saviq, spacing issues fixed I think
<Cimi> diff seems sane now on LP
<Saviq> Cimi, still 1200 lines for a small emblem ;P
<Cimi> pffff
<Cimi> :D
<Saviq> Cimi, '' vs. "" changes??
<Saviq> 200	- var mascotShapeCode = "";
<Saviq> 201	- var mascotCode = "";
<Saviq> 202	+ var mascotShapeCode = '';
<Saviq> 203	+ var mascotCode = '';
<Cimi> Saviq, code consistency
<Cimi> Saviq, we always used '' apart here
<Saviq> Cimi, you really don't want this to be reviewed do you
<Cimi> ?
<Cimi> what's the problem?
<Saviq> Cimi, having an MP with a bunch of unrelated changes doesn't help review speed
<Cimi> bunch = 2 lines?
<Saviq> Cimi, there's a whole slew of renames too
<Saviq> and there's more "" to '' elsewhere
<Cimi> Saviq, you're right about the ''
<Cimi> Saviq, but it's a easy review
<Saviq> Cimi, well, it's not easy any more :P
<Saviq> tsdgeos, you stuck in SIM land or can help with hopefully a small thing?
<tsdgeos> Saviq: i am trying to rebuild gallery not to crash
<tsdgeos> but if it's quick, sure
<Saviq> tsdgeos, we need to forward processing from GSVs open on top of overview
<Saviq> tsdgeos, if you open a temp scope in overview, no processing indicator
<Saviq> tsdgeos, should be another || gsv.processing
<Saviq> or so
<tsdgeos> correct
<tsdgeos> let me see
<tsdgeos> Saviq: pushed
<Saviq> tsdgeos, awesomes, thanks
<Saviq> mzanetti, could I volunteer you for https://code.launchpad.net/~mterry/unity8/wrong-password-handling/+merge/229184 please?
<Saviq> another one for evaluation: keyboard persists after you open a scope from search
<Saviq> tsdgeos, ↑
<Saviq> tsdgeos, if you think easy, please fix, otherwise we'll do it
<tsdgeos> i fixed that
<tsdgeos> someone broke it :/
<Saviq> bastards
<tsdgeos> was probably me :D
<tsdgeos> with other page header changes
<tsdgeos> let me see if it's easy to fix
<Saviq> Cimi, nice timing ;)
<Cimi> Saviq, hah
<Cimi> Saviq, bloody xchat without highlights for words with @
<Cimi> missed the ping
<dednick> Saviq: which silo is dash overview?
<dednick> or tsdgeos: ^
<tsdgeos> dednick: 11
<dednick> tsdgeos: ta
<Saviq> dednick, there's a few fixes on top of the silo now
<Saviq> smaller ones
<pete-woods> Saviq: if you want any extra help testing that silo, just give me a shout
<Saviq> pete-woods, we've plenty of hands, it's going into user testing on Monday ;)
<Saviq> pete-woods, but thanks, you can test it out anyway
<Saviq> Cimi, were you not rebasing emblems on dash_overview?
<Cimi> Saviq, no
<pete-woods> okay, just wanted to help (this silo is particularly exciting)
<Cimi> Saviq, scope settings
<Saviq> Cimi, ah
<Saviq> Cimi, looks like you want to rebase emblems, too, 3 conflicts
<Cimi> Saviq, or dash overview...
<Cimi> :D
<Saviq> Cimi, or... not
<Cimi> Saviq, which one gets first?
<Saviq> Cimi, overview
<Cimi> ok
<Saviq> Cimi, small, easy conflicts though
<Cimi> Saviq, dash overview has whitespace changes too
<Saviq> Cimi, are we really playing the blame game now?
<Cimi> Saviq, yeah!
<Cimi> Saviq, anyway pushing now
<Saviq> Cimi, well, I'm not
<Saviq> Cimi, did you have to rename anchors to artAnchors etc? were they clashing?
<Cimi> Saviq, some of them were
<Cimi> Saviq, so I changed name for readability
<Saviq> Cimi, and btw , ' is only used when there's quotes inside the string already, to avoid escaping it
<dandrader> dednick, any qmltest for the prompt session stuff?
<Saviq> Cimi, everywhere else we actually use "
<Saviq> Cimi, so TBH I'd rather ' be an exception than a rule in that particular file
<Cimi> Saviq, I asked that question at the sprint
<Cimi> difference / what we prefer
<Saviq> Cimi, it doesn't make a difference, so *changing* it doesn't make sense to me
<dednick> dandrader: not at the moment.
<Saviq> just for the sake of changing it
<dednick> dandrader: on my todo list
<Saviq> especially in a branch that doesn't deal with that wholesome, but actually implements things
<Cimi> Saviq, https://code.launchpad.net/~cimi/unity8/card_emblems_2/+merge/230126
<Cimi> rebased
<Saviq> Cimi, ok, I'm reviewing the original one first anyway
<Cimi> Saviq, i can change '' nack to ""
<Cimi> back
<Saviq> Cimi, don't, just don't do such changes unnecessarily, they fit in a separate MP that only deals with such changes
<Cimi> ok
<Saviq> Cimi, maybe remove the superseding MP for now, I'm halfway through the review in the non-superseded one
<Saviq> Cimi, this way comments should go over
<Saviq> Cimi, or wait, maybe they'll go over anyway, let's see
<greyback> opinion wanted: do we consider the orange line under the indicators bar to be part of the panel? Or is it separate?
<Cimi> greyback, I'd say panel
<greyback> Cimi: me too
<Saviq> Cimi, reviewied
<Saviq> -i
<Saviq> greyback, panel for sure
<greyback> Saviq: ok
<Cimi> Saviq, When emblem is declared, but invalid, there's no right text margin. ?
<Saviq> Cimi, text reaches right edge
<tsdgeos> Saviq: commited the unfocus
<Cimi> has 1 gu here
<Saviq> Cimi, should have 1gu margin on the right
<Cimi> maybe in particular cases
<Saviq> Cimi, when emblem invalid or not there?
<greyback> panelHeight is not including the orange line, and so we're actually drawing over the top 2DP of app surfaces
<Saviq> Cimi, it's fine when it's not declared
<Saviq> greyback, ouch
<Saviq> tsdgeos, thanks
<Cimi> Saviq, you right
<Saviq> I right!
<Cimi> Saviq, font hinting got me
<Cimi> thought was padding
<tsdgeos> alecu: ping
<Saviq> Cimi, we have a bug there btw, there should be no margins if there's no background and touchdown only covers art
<alecu> tsdgeos: hi
<tsdgeos> alecu: i'm pretty sure that this is wrong
<tsdgeos> alecu: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7989543/
<tsdgeos> you can't have "static" + translations
<tsdgeos> since the translation will get run on "start" time
<tsdgeos> before anything is set
<tsdgeos> and you end up with no translation
<tsdgeos> which is what i'm seeing
<tsdgeos> am i making sense?
<alecu> tsdgeos: yes, I think I understand
<tsdgeos> want a patch?
<alecu> tsdgeos: sure! or a bug should be enough
<tsdgeos> i have 45 min without much to do
<tsdgeos> so i'll give you a patch :D
<Cimi> Saviq, no bg?
<tedg> greyback, So I'm looking at app startup, and I have a case where it's taking Unity 640ms to execute the focus observers. Do you know why that could be?
<Saviq> Cimi, say art + title
<alecu> tsdgeos: thanks!
<Saviq> Cimi, title is unnecessarily squeezed 2gus from the sides
<Saviq> Cimi, when there's no background and touchdown will only affect art
<Cimi> Saviq, paste me components?
<greyback> tedg: focus observers? Can you elaborate please. Some data would be nice
<tsdgeos> alecu: hmm, i'll open a bug :D
<tedg> greyback, The observer for the focus and starting events with UAL.
<greyback> tedg: I always like questions along the lines "your code is slow, do you know why?" :D
<tsdgeos> alecu: not as easy as i thought
<tedg> greyback, Let me put the data somewhere
<Cimi> ok got it
<Saviq> Cimi, but that bug's in trunk anyway
<Cimi> how should is bt?
<greyback> tedg: thanks. Did you acquire it with that method your blogged about?
<greyback> http://gould.cx/ted/blog/Measuring_Upstart_App_Launch_using_LTTng
<tedg> greyback, Yes, I've got a tar of it.
<Cimi> Saviq, let me see if I can quickly fix it
<tsdgeos> alecu: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity-scope-click/+bug/1354501
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1354501 in unity-scope-click (Ubuntu) "Do not use class static translatable messages" [Undecided,New]
<tedg> greyback, http://chinstrap.canonical.com/~ted/dialer-start-20140808-095853.tar
<alecu> tsdgeos: I'm just testing it on my device in spanish, and you are right, it looks very weird.
<tedg> greyback, You can just run the untar'd dir: babeltrace dialer-start-20140808-095853
<alecu> tsdgeos: thanks for the bug
<tsdgeos> alecu: no prob
<tedg> greyback, Looking at the "observer_start" and "observer_finish" events
<greyback> screw you SSO
<tedg> Heh, yes.
<tedg> greyback, So this is just clicking on the dialer in the dash
<dednick> um. woops. just managed to delete my entire working folder. goodbye code.
<greyback> ouch
<greyback> tedg: ok interesting. I'll have to dig to see what's so slow there
<dednick> good news is that i've got lots of space now.
<tedg> greyback, Cool, thanks!
<Cimi> Saviq, fixed but doesn't look that nice
<Saviq> Cimi, that is the design everywhere, though, that they line up on the sides
<Cimi> ok
<Cimi> I will push
<tedg> greyback, So I did a run of the clock app and it only took 65ms.
<tedg> greyback, Not sure what the difference is.
<tedg> greyback, The only thing I can think of is that clock is a confined/click where dialer is unconfined/legacy.
<greyback> tedg: that's an astute observation, can you see if other unconfined apps have the same slowdown?
<tedg> greyback, Just a sec, grabbing a couple more dialer runs to see if it was just a fluke.
<tedg> greyback, Did two dialer runs, one after another. The first took 600ms, the second less than 60ms. Not sure it's a confinement issue.
<tedg> greyback, Hmm, browser took ~150ms. Feel like I'm not getting consistent results, any idea of what I should stop/start/do per run?
<greyback> tedg: tbh what you're doing is the most realistic, so we need to figure out why the lack of consistency
<greyback> tedg: I think it's probably a good idea to add lttng tracepoints to qtmir
<tedg> greyback, Ah, that's a good idea
<Cimi> Saviq, pushed... required more time to deal with emblems, subtitles ect
<Cimi> Saviq, Indent please. ?
<Cimi> your diff comment
<Saviq> Cimi, there's no indentation in { }
<Cimi> Saviq, gotcha - fixed
<Cimi> Saviq, are we sure of emblem requirement?
<Saviq> Cimi, not sure what you mean
<Cimi> Saviq, using statusicon
<Saviq> and apparently don't care... stupid ^W
<Saviq> Cimi, yes, it needs to be colourized
<Saviq> Cimi, well, you can actually use Icon
<Saviq> Cimi, passing source: to it
<Saviq> Cimi, since it's meant to be square
<Cimi> Saviq, trying
<Cimi> Saviq, icon does not have source
<Cimi> Saviq, only set of named images from the iconset
<Cimi> Saviq, I can try with qt graphical effects
<Cimi> but we will have to convert the palette colors into HSL then getting just H
<Saviq> mzanetti a bit of a last minute thing... dash-as-app, dash is foreground, long-left edge swipe, can we ~easily make launcher stay on screen?
<mzanetti> Saviq: hmm... depends a bit on the ~easily
<Saviq> mzanetti, as in, Monday morning for user testing ;)
<Cimi> yes please
<Saviq> mzanetti, they start 9am in London
<Cimi> I hate it disappears
<Cimi> line 246 Launcher.qml
<Cimi> if we have a way to check from launcher if we are in the dash... doable easily
<Cimi> Saviq, do we?
<mzanetti> Cimi: ApplicationManager.get(0).appId == "unity8-dash"
<Saviq> Cimi, sure we do, launcher is shell
<mzanetti> Cimi: however, you need to update it manually as "0" doesn't change
<Saviq> mzanetti, don't we have like focusedApp though?
<Saviq> mzanetti, being a shortcut to 0?
<mzanetti> err. right
<mzanetti> ApplicationManager.focusedApplicationId
<mzanetti> Saviq: trying to get away from that though
<mzanetti> but I guess ok for the hotfix
<Saviq> mzanetti, yeah right, we have two focused apps at any given time..
<Saviq> (on tablet)
<mzanetti> Saviq: yes, for once.
<mzanetti> Saviq: also, ApplicationManager shouldn't care in the long run
<Saviq> trueth
<mzanetti> Saviq: we just tell it which apps to suspend
<mzanetti> Cimi: are you on it or should I fix it?
<Cimi> mzanetti, I am not on it, but that's the line to edit...
<mzanetti> ack
<Cimi> that you knoew
<Cimi> knew
<mzanetti> Cimi: wrong line :P
<mzanetti> even wrong file :D
<Saviq> lol
<mzanetti> ah no... I guess we could just add it here
<Cimi> :P
<mzanetti> nah... Shell.qml is better
<Saviq> mzanetti, think so, shouldn't the onDraggingChanged have a different behavior if dash is foreground?
<Saviq> mzanetti, sure, Launcher shouldn't know directly, but Shell can tell it
<mzanetti> Saviq: which onDraggingChanged
<mzanetti> ?
<mzanetti> Saviq: found it...
<Saviq> mzanetti, Launcher:244
<mzanetti> Saviq: why should that have a different behavior?
<Saviq> mzanetti, maybe I'm just reading it wrong ;)
<mzanetti> Saviq: actually I'm not entirely happy with that code any more...
<Saviq> mzanetti, anyway, you know your way around it
<mzanetti> Saviq: its a bit of a mix between the launcher knowing about stuff and the shell controlling the launcher
<Saviq> mzanetti, yup indeed
<Saviq> mzanetti, we need a hotfix, not a proper solution, for now ;)
<mzanetti> that's the thing... one writes it to not know about anything and the next one hotfixes something into it...
<Saviq> mzanetti, that won't even land in trunk
<Saviq> mzanetti, we just need it in the silo
<mzanetti> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7990053
<Cimi> Saviq, btw seen I fixed the rest of the things?
<Cimi> apart the Icon which doesn't support source
<mzanetti> still need to compile and test...
<Saviq> Cimi, yes it does (ugh, maybe not in trunk yet?)
<Cimi> Saviq, not on my pc
<Cimi> it fails
<Cimi> mzanetti, I still think we want to change the status to visible
<Saviq> Cimi, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/+bug/1284233
<Cimi> mzanetti, thus I said line 246
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1284233 in Ubuntu UI Toolkit "Can't use uris for Icon source" [Undecided,Fix released]
<mzanetti> Cimi: ?
<Saviq> Cimi, Icon has a source property since Monday
<Cimi> Saviq, in staging maybe
<mzanetti> :D
<Saviq> Cimi, RELEASED
<Saviq> Cimi, 1.1.1179+14.10.20140804-0ubuntu1
<Cimi> OKM
<Cimi> OK
<Cimi> OKOK
<Cimi> OK
<Cimi> :D
<Saviq> Cimi, https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/1.1.1179+14.10.20140804-0ubuntu1
<Cimi> it's friday late afternoon, I started at 8:30am and I am well cooked...
<Cimi> mzanetti, <Saviq> mzanetti a bit of a last minute thing... dash-as-app, dash is foreground, long-left edge swipe, can we ~easily make launcher stay on screen?
<Cimi> mzanetti, does your code keep the launcher on screen?
<mzanetti> Cimi: yes
<mzanetti> but just figured it keeps it on the screen a bit too often
<Cimi> cool then
<Saviq> mzanetti, yeah, it needs to switch to visible state indeed
<Saviq> mzanetti, it has to be the same exactly like a short swipe
<mzanetti> yep... but there's still an issue
<Saviq> mzanetti, aanyway
<Saviq> mzanetti, we have an hour on Monday morning
<Saviq> before UK wakes up
<mzanetti> not so sure any more if I can do this in an hour :D
<Saviq> :|
<Saviq> mzanetti, that's fine, if we can't, we can't, they had could've let us know earlier
<mzanetti> well, I'll try
<Cimi> Saviq, mistery solved - CardCreator.js was importing 0.1 not 1.1
<mzanetti> muahahaha
<mzanetti> scnr
<Saviq> ok, I gotta unglue...
<mzanetti> Saviq: Cimi: hotfix... not to be landed for real: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7990208
<Cimi> Saviq, Using icon now, added colorisation and fixed png asset for test
<Cimi> (pushed)
<Cimi> mzanetti, hah, line 246 :P /troll
<mzanetti> Cimi: yeah... but we really don't want to land this as is
<Cimi> of course
<Cimi> mzanetti, also in spread?
<Cimi> but enjoy weekend guys
<Saviq> o/
 * greyback EOW
<mzanetti> dednick: hey, still around?
<Saviq> mzanetti, aaaghhg /build/buildd/unity8-8.00+14.10.20140808.1/qml/Launcher/Launcher.qml: bad whitespace in line 249 ;P
<mzanetti> we all love that test :)
<Saviq> mzanetti, I'm fixing
<mzanetti> I'm on it Saviq
<Saviq> too late
<mzanetti> meh
<Saviq> mzanetti, aren't you using QtCreator? it strips any trailing whitespace here
<mzanetti> Saviq: I am for most stuff. But for such hotfixes its too much effort to configure qtcreator
<mzanetti> still not using colocated branches
<mzanetti> Saviq: I need to change the builddir, add -j9 to makeopts and if I want run to work add -mousetouch and whatnot
<mzanetti> hence I often just ./build.sh, nano and run.sh
<Saviq> oh jeez
<Saviq> mzanetti, well, yeah, I'm not using QtC to build/run anyway, but yeah colo branches FTW
<Saviq> but nano? ;)
<mzanetti> Saviq: yeah, why not?
<mzanetti> gets the job done
<mzanetti> and I mostly just have to press one key to do something instead of 3 per command :P
<mzanetti> the only nasty thing is on *wrt, where it mostly autocompletes to nandwrite 'cause nano isn't installed :D
<Cimi> mzanetti, sudo nano ftw!
<mzanetti> Cimi: ?
<Cimi> mzanetti, I ran it many times :)
#ubuntu-unity 2014-08-10
<smallfoot-> Compiz in Utopic are older than in Trusty
#ubuntu-unity 2015-08-03
<tsdgeos> cimi: ping
<tsdgeos> seb128: previous == preview? in https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity8/+bug/1478010 ?
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1478010 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "Click previous page empty with bouncing bar for ever when offline" [Undecided,New]
<seb128> tsdgeos, yes, sorry
<tsdgeos> k tx
<seb128> tsdgeos, I fixed the title/description
<pstolowski> kgunn, hello! do you know if MacSlow will be available today, or is he on vacation?
<kgunn> pstolowski: he is on vacation actually
<pstolowski> kgunn, ack, thanks
<tsdgeos> dandrader|afk: https://code.launchpad.net/~dandrader/unity8/app-state-handling/+merge/258653
<dandrader> damn it
#ubuntu-unity 2015-08-04
<tsdgeos> pstolowski: ping
<tsdgeos> ltinkl: ping
<dandrader> greyback_, qtmir part of the mouse pointer work is pretty much done. only some optional polishing left.
<dandrader> greyback_, unfortunately I had to come up with our own cursor API as Qt's is not expressive enough :(
<dandrader> greyback_, but I'm supporting both
<greyback_> dandrader: hey. What is Qt's API lacking?
<dandrader> more shapes in its cursor shape enum
<greyback_> dandrader: also, could you please run the unity8 strip-tags on your qtmir branches, it's got infected somehow
<dandrader> greyback_, for resizing we use 8 different cursors
<dandrader> greyback_, but Qt's enum has only 4
<greyback_> naturally
<greyback_> oh well, your approach sounds like the best thing to do
<greyback_> have you tested it on the nexus7, i.e. the rotated scene?
<dandrader> greyback_, so far tested only in my touchscreen laptop with qml-demo-shell. Added a rotation button there
<dandrader> greyback_, next step is unity8
<greyback_> cool
<dandrader> greyback_, how is the app lifecycle silo going?
<greyback_> dandrader: landed a precursor, now trying to get it going. the gcc5.0 transition complicates things
<dandrader> greyback_, so you said that some qtmir branch of mine got bogus tags from unity8?
<greyback_> dandrader: not just yours, seems they've been in there for a while
<greyback_> for i in `ls`; do cd $i && strip-tags.py . && strip-tags.pg :push && cd ..; done
<greyback_> might help
<greyback_> oops, typo
<dandrader> wow, even some compiz tags...
<dandrader> greyback_, so, do you have an ETA for landing them?
<greyback_> dandrader: hope to get silo in working order soon, then will test. ETA maybe Thurs
<kgunn> davmor2: hey, on this gcc5 bug you just logged, i better ask  - how exactly are you testing ? e.g. is this a "special" unity8 that's been built against gcc5 ?
<kgunn> cause the real unity8 built against gcc5 is stuck in migration (like everything else :-/ )
<kgunn> http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/proposed-migration/update_excuses.html#unity8
<davmor2> kgunn: there is a chnnel
<kgunn> davmor2: where is that channel coming from ?
<kgunn> i guess, i'm questioning it, since gcc5 is turned on in wily and migration is borked...shouldn't we be focused on the wily channel ?
<davmor2> kgunn: see pm
<tsdgeos> ltinkl: ping
<tsdgeos> cimi: to unittests changes for you!
<tsdgeos> https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/unity8/expandable_test_fixes/+merge/266875
<tsdgeos> https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/unity8/testExpandableHeights/+merge/266876
<mhall119> kgunn: if I wanted to keep up with the daily development of Unity8, can I do that on vivid or do I need to upgrade to wily?
<mhall119> by "keep up" I mean build and run the latest trunk for dev/testing, not daily use
<kgunn> mhall119: for latest, it would be vivid+o, so ubuntu-touch/rc-proposed/ubuntu(or something.en whatevah)
<kgunn> mhall119: also unity8 source code is the same in wily and vivid+o today...but all the devices on the horizon are targeting vivid+o
<tsdgeos> yeah vivid won't work, you need vivid+ppa
<tsdgeos> anyone know why the CI can't compile anymore? https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/unity-phablet-qmluitests-wily/171/console
<tsdgeos> sil2100: Mirv: ↑ ?
<sil2100> tsdgeos: you'd have to poke cihelp on #ubuntu-ci-eng
<tsdgeos> k
<tsdgeos> looks more like a "wily is borked" to me
<tsdgeos> trying to install a wily chroot to check
<greyback_> tsdgeos: yep, I suspect the gcc4.9/5.0 transition is the blame. It's not done yet
<ltinkl> greyback_, tsdgeos: doesn't Ubuntu use a "mass rebuild" from time to time?
<tsdgeos> i think it does yeah
<greyback_> ltinkl: yep, but it tends to happen after debian does it, so there's an intermediary stage where stuff can be broken
<mhall119> kgunn: so I can run the vivid overlay PPA on my laptop?
<tsdgeos> mhall119: yes
<kgunn> mhall119: afaik you should be able to...
<tsdgeos> at least it works for me :D
<kgunn> there you go :)
<mhall119> cool, will give that a try when I get home, I'd like to get to where I can contribute code and help others get setup to do the sae
<mhall119> same
<tsdgeos> mhall119: https://unity.ubuntu.com/getinvolved/development/unity8/ should be uptodate
<mhall119> tsdgeos: should be, but since I'm usually the one who updates it, I wouldn't count on it :)
<tsdgeos> mhall119: since i updated it 2 weeks ago
<tsdgeos> you're wrong and it should be fine
<tsdgeos> but yeah don't count on anything you don't do yourself! it's the rule i follow
<tsdgeos> that's why i'm single :D
<tsdgeos> :(
<mhall119> lol
<mhall119> tsdgeos: thanks of updating to include the overlay PPA info :)
<greyback_> dandrader: hey, can I get this added to your todo list: https://bugs.launchpad.net/qtubuntu/+bug/1481389
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1481389 in qtubuntu "Unnecessary dependency on QtSensors" [High,Triaged]
<greyback_> shouldn't take long
<dandrader> greyback_, high priority?
<greyback_> dandrader: not as high as your current cursor work
<dandrader> greyback_, ok
<greyback_> cimi: hey, on your bluetooth problems, have you pinged seb128 for help? Don't give up!
<greyback_> I know we have a bluez expert who can help too
<cimi> greyback_, yeah, normal bluetoothd doesn't give me anything
<cimi> greyback_, what I should try now is to patch system settings source code to spit out debug info from somewhere in the stack
<cimi> greyback_, but I suppose this is something I should not spend time doing...
<greyback_> cimi: no, that's not your job ;)
<greyback_> but there are people who should be able to investigate on your behalf
<seb128> if you don't do it nobody else is going ot
<seb128> to
<seb128> without access to the hwd I doubt
<greyback_> seb128: aren't there debug info he can give you that would help?
<greyback_> hcitool etc
<seb128> I guess, much easier with access to the hwd though
<seb128> and everybody is overbusy
<seb128> so I doubt we are going to do much for a device specific issue atm
<greyback_> fair. I'd just like a way for someone to be able to report useful info to us tho
<cimi> yeah, buying a device and being asked to recompile debug info inside some services in order to help...
<cimi> I am saying that we need an easy way to debug bluetooth devices and such
<cimi> or at least be able to collect info we need so if other people buy kbd that don't work we can fix them without having the device
<greyback_> cimi: have you tried pairing it with any other device?
<cimi> greyback_, works on desktop, android, ios
<cimi> greyback_, it's probably a system settings touch issue
<greyback_> cimi: ok. Well sounds like nobody is going to fix it for you right now
<dandrader> ltinkl, ping
<dandrader> ltinkl, sent you an e-mail instead
<mhall119> kgunn: running silo0 on my phone, it keeps freezing up with unity-system-compositor using 100% CPU
<mhall119> is this a known problem and is there a way to fix it without re-flashing?
<kgunn> mhall119: yep, it's got a fix on the way...prolly tomorrow
<mhall119> ok, reflashing it is then
<kgunn> well...you could apt-get update with that silo still in your apt sources list
<kgunn> we're just fixing that silo in place
<mhall119> oh, is it in the PPA?
<mhall119> apt-get update && upgrade only shows 4 oxide packages to be upgraded
<mhall119> kgunn: is there a way to get that fix now? If not, I'll reflash and try again tomorrow
<kgunn> mhall119: best to try again tomorrow....
<kgunn> mhall119: and yeah...silo 0 is where we'll keep working, until we land everything
<kgunn> we have a goal to eventually not use silo 0
<mhall119> will do, thanks
<a1fa> has anybody noticed a bug with the terminal, where terminal border, and top menu would dissapear?
<a1fa> literally leaving terminal window on its own, unmovable but focusable
<a1fa> 2nd issue is unity launcher fails to appear, mostly when working with terminals and chrome browser, going back and forth between the two
#ubuntu-unity 2015-08-05
<tsdgeos> greyback_: you killed the space! https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/ubuntu-landing-019-1-build/189/console
<greyback_> tsdgeos: whoa
<tsdgeos> dednick: you can top approve https://code.launchpad.net/~feng-kylin/unity8/adjustColorToHighlightingIndicator/+merge/266837 without CI anywya
<tsdgeos> CI is borked and doesn't even compile so..
<dednick> tsdgeos: ok
<dednick> done
<sidi> Hi. I'm running a modified version of the Unity shipped in 15.04, which logs some WM events to Zeitgeist by using libzeitgeist directly. I also have a modified GLib that logs app launches to Zeitgeist. The modified GLib works fine on its own with GTK3 apps, and the modified Unity works fine most of the time. However, if I run my modded unity with my modded glib I get a deadline on GType initialisation code as soon as a call to libzeitgeist is done. Do
<sidi>  you guys do anything specific with GLib internals in Unity? Do you overload how type initialisation works in any way?
<dandrader> ltinkl, the scripts kept telling me the branch was clean. so I deleted it and pushed again: https://code.launchpad.net/~dandrader/unity8/removeForceActiveFocus/+merge/267020
 * a1fa wishes the launcher would not bug out all the time
<tsdgeos> cimi: no top approve of my branches?
<cimi> tsdgeos, want to see again this tag thingy
<tsdgeos> oki
<cimi> tsdgeos, branched again I still have to delete this tag
<cimi> tsdgeos, you sure you removed it remotely?
<tsdgeos> cimi: you can run the script against the remote branch
<tsdgeos> if it had to delete something it'd tell you
<cimi> ok
<cimi> tsdgeos, is clean
<cimi> tsdgeos, how do tags work? if I run locally on a freshly branched branch is deletes that tag, remotely is clean
<tsdgeos> cimi: beats me :/
<tsdgeos> ted: you're a bzr expert :D
<greyback> a1fa: you referring to unity7 or 8? Have you logged a bug?
<ted> Heh
<ted> tsdgeos, You can run something against a remote branch by just specifying it. bzr tags lp:unity
<a1fa> greyback: this is an old bug
<a1fa> i figured someone reported it already
<ted> The issue with tags is that bazaar always adds tags, so they collect.
<a1fa> usually happens with chrome and terminal open, when launcher is set to auto-hide, sometimes it does not want to appear
<greyback> cimi: you must run it against remote branch too. you can do strip-u8-tags.py :push
<a1fa> the only way to get it to re-appear is to refocus windows
<a1fa> or SpecKey
<ted> Someone, S-a-v-i-q, gets really anal about cleaning them. :-)
<cimi> tsdgeos, ^
<cimi> read gerry
<greyback> a1fa: well, we still actively fix unity7 bugs, so please ensure there's a bug with clear steps to repro, and we can find the rights guys to give it a look
<a1fa> another issue i've found is terminal looses the menu bar
<a1fa> default settings Terminal. nothing special
<a1fa> multiple terminals open, and they will randomly start loosing menu bar
<a1fa> refocusing terminals, re-draws the menu bar
<greyback> a1fa: you doing anything special like multimonitor? You use workspaces?
<a1fa> two gpus, 1 monitor, 2x gtx970
<a1fa> no workspaces
<a1fa> the launcher issue was present since dawn of time
<a1fa> i just started noticing the terminal... so could be related to two gpus
<greyback> a1fa: if nobody complains, we won't spend time to fix it.
<a1fa> my gpus were also running at 60c, so got that fixed.. now waiting to see if the bug returns
<greyback> and we prioritize that based on bug reports and how many people claim they're affected
<a1fa> greyback: it's hard for me to reproduce the bug
<a1fa> it's like mouse overshoots or undershoots on the edge, and launcher wont expose
<a1fa> its not something thats easily reproducable as well
<greyback> a1fa: well, even just exaplaining the symptoms and your physical setup might help
<a1fa> ok i got it to reproduce
<greyback> but if we can't repro, we can fix
<a1fa> but its inconsistent
<greyback> can't fix
<greyback> though sometimes we get hunches :)
<greyback> but I can't stress enough, without a good bug, it'll probably never be fixed
<a1fa> greyback: wonder how many people use the hide launcher feature
<greyback> a1fa: I do, and sadly I've never hit the issues you mentioned (have used unity for 4 year now)
<greyback> a1fa: the dual GPU thing might be a critical difference between us tho
<a1fa> i just started using the dual gpu
<a1fa> do you use chrome?
<greyback> yep
<a1fa> hm
<a1fa> greyback: you know when you get close to the edge, the edge goes blury and shadow appears?
<a1fa> sometimes it feels like the mouse pointer gets past the shadow
<greyback> a1fa: feels like or visibly achieves that? If you can grab a recording, it would help the bug report you're going to write :)  [https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity/+filebug]
<mhall119> tsdgeos: will running unity8 from local build with ./run.sh run it in desktop mode or phone mode?
<tsdgeos> mhall119: phone i think, but not sure, haven't really used ./run.sh in a while
<mhall119> how do you test-run it?
<tsdgeos> i usually just run the dash directly
<tsdgeos> ./builddir/src/unity8-dash -mousetouch
<mhall119> ah, so you're not running the full shell
<tsdgeos> no
<tsdgeos> not for my development neeeds
<tsdgeos> i'm mostly a dash-man
<tsdgeos> so don't need the unity8 part
<tsdgeos> you'll need "start smart-scopes-proxy" to get the scopes up and running
<ltinkl> mhall119, you can install the unity8 session and run it under a different user
<ltinkl> mhall119, that's what I do
<mhall119> ltinkl: from a local build?
<ltinkl> mhall119, ye, from a local build (when I need to test something I've just written) or from the stable phone overlay PPA
<ltinkl> mhall119, unity8-desktop-session-mir
<ltinkl> mhall119, also make sure to install mir-graphics-drivers-desktop
<ltinkl> mhall119, that was kinda missing from the deps last time I checked
<tsdgeos> cimi: this needs reviewing asap please https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/unity8/dash_activation_no_special_casing/+merge/264024
<cimi> tsdgeos, ok
<tsdgeos> needs to land coordinated with someothing from pstolowski
<cimi> tsdgeos, will review now
<cimi> tsdgeos, you have it tomorrow morning then
<tsdgeos> cool
<mhall119> kgunn: when I run ./run.sh after buildling Unity8, it is prompting for my fingerprint (I assume it's using PAM to get authentication for something) several times, and if I kill the session it always wants to start back up, is this normal or has something gone wrong for me?
<kgunn> mhall119: uh...i'm not that familiar with running unity8 that way
<kgunn> @unity ^ anyone else know ?
<dandrader> mhall119, where are you running it?
<dandrader> mhall119, phone or desktop?
 * dandrader never uses ./run.sh
<mhall119> on my laptop
<dandrader> mhall119, just install the unity8-mir session package and then select it from the lightdm greeter
<dandrader> mhall119, unity8-desktop-session-mir is the package
<mhall119> dandrader: I'm trying to run trunk
<mhall119> not at a session, the mock window data is fine, I just want to be able to run the shell and test new features in it
<mhall119> so that I can get to where I can contribute code
<mhall119> and, more importantly, help other people get to the point where they can contribute code
<dandrader> mhall119, I run trunk and devel branches using unity8-desktop-session-mir
<dandrader> mhall119, otherwise you can do "make tryOrientedShell"
<dandrader> mhall119, which will get you unity8 with a mock environment (mock apps etc)
<dandrader> mhall119, and there are "make tryFoo" targets for most components, like "make tryLauncher", "make tryPhoneStage" etc
<mhall119> ok, so that should all get documented on https://unity.ubuntu.com/getinvolved/development/unity8/, because right now it says to use run.sh
<dandrader> mhall119, CODING mentions those targets. including make testFoo (the automated version of tryFoo).
<dandrader> mhall119, the vast majority of tests in unity8 are wrote that way. there's only a tiny percentage in autopilot
<dandrader> and UI bugs can usually be reproduced and fixed just by playing with the relevant "make tryFoo" target
<dandrader> mhall119, this is also outdated in the wiki: "Add ppa:canonical-qt5-edgers/qt5-proper and ppa:phablet-team"
<dandrader> we don't do that anymore
<mhall119> dandrader: in which wiki?
<dandrader> mhall119, the one you mentioned
<mhall119> ah, not a wiki, thats unity.ubuntu.com
<dandrader> right
<mhall119> dandrader: removed the lines with those 2 PPAs
<a1fa> i got it
<a1fa> http://i.imgur.com/O7K8KAo.png
<a1fa> there is the terminal bug
<a1fa> i removed stuff out of the terminal
<a1fa> with gimp
<a1fa> but you can tell the menu bar is missing
#ubuntu-unity 2015-08-06
<cimi> tsdgeos, got dragged on a bricked vegeta last night :D
<tsdgeos> k
<cimi> tsdgeos, matthieu flashed a krillin image on a vegeta :D
<cimi> tsdgeos, trying to recover now
<cimi> hey tsdgeos, I don't understand some of your C++
<cimi> tsdgeos, in the .cpp you comment out the args of your function like PreviewStack* Scope::preview(QVariant const& result, QString const& /*categoryId*/) but declare them in the header?
<duflu> cimi: Then you still have your soul
<duflu> Congrats!
<cimi> duflu, lol, I am just not very good at C++ :P
 * duflu was sure Cimi's name was on a lot of Unity source code
<cimi> duflu, because unity had so many bugs? :D
<tsdgeos> cimi: what's the question?
<tsdgeos> cimi: is the question "why do you have categoryId at all"?
<cimi> tsdgeos, why in the cpp the argument is under comment
<cimi> tsdgeos, to avoid compile warnings?
<tsdgeos> cimi: yes
<cimi> tsdgeos, fair enough
<cimi> tsdgeos, https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/unity8/dash_activation_no_special_casing/+merge/264024
<tsdgeos> tx
<tsdgeos> cimi: it's two times we have the reset code, not three, but whatever, i'll make the function
<tsdgeos> cimi: pushed the fixes
<cimi> tsdgeos, yeah I realised
<cimi> tsdgeos, is it possible that
<cimi> 114	+        onPreviewRequested: { // (QVariant const& result)
<cimi> 115	+            if (result === scopeView.maybePreviewResult) {
<cimi> tsdgeos, result is undefined and if is true?
<cimi> tsdgeos, shall we protect against undefined?
<tsdgeos> pstolowski: ↑↑↑
<tsdgeos> if the lower layers do that it's a bug
<tsdgeos> i don't think we out to try to make it invisible
<tsdgeos> pstolowski: ↑↑↑↑
<cimi> tsdgeos, with your code, we enter the if is result and maybePreviewResult are the same... so not sure we should check for null/undefined
<cimi> in case weird weird things happen on the backend
<tsdgeos> yes i know
<tsdgeos> i understand whta you say
<tsdgeos> if the backend is broken
<tsdgeos> fix the backend
<tsdgeos> cimi: but if you're going to block on this i can change the if to do whatever you want
<cimi> tsdgeos, block on this? no
<cimi> tsdgeos, it's a question, what shall we do?
<tsdgeos> i mean i don't care that much
<tsdgeos> honestly i think we should do nothing
<tsdgeos> worst thing is
<tsdgeos> if the backend is broken
<pstolowski> tsdgeos, cimi not it's not possible, we internally use proper Result instances and only wrap them into variant before emiting the signal
<tsdgeos> the user gets a empty preview
<tsdgeos> he goes back, reports a bug, fixed :D
<tsdgeos> and pstolowski says it can't really even happen
<pstolowski> tsdgeos, i'm happy with this silo and haven't spotted any regressions. i can mark it ready when the MP is approved
<tsdgeos> pstolowski: you'll have to rebuild since i did a minor change because of cimi's comments
 * cimi feels guilty
<pstolowski> tsdgeos, cimi ok, np
<pstolowski> tsdgeos, and is it approved now?
<cimi> pstolowski, very soon
<pstolowski> cimi, shall i hold on with rebuilding to give you some more time to review?
<tsdgeos> pstolowski: it's approved now
<tsdgeos> pstolowski: retrigger the build!
<pstolowski> thanks
<tsdgeos> food
<a1fa> http://i.imgur.com/O7K8KAo.png
<greyback> a1fa: what is that showing us? a new terminal instance missing window decoration?
<tsdgeos> cimi: come on top approve https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/unity8/expandable_test_fixes/+merge/266875 and https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/unity8/testExpandableHeights/+merge/266876 ! :D
<tsdgeos> cimi: and if you have time https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/unity8/more_autotests_dash/+merge/265401 needs reviewing too
<a1fa> greyback: existing terminal that i focused to, and menu bar dissapeared
<cimi> tsdgeos, forgot to top approve
<cimi> tsdgeos, done
<cimi> tsdgeos, still no idea why my checked branches have issues with tags, but running the command remotely works
<cimi> maybe Saviq ?
<greyback> a1fa: well that's something I've never seen. bregma does that look familiar? ^^
<a1fa> http://i.imgur.com/O7K8KAo.png
<tsdgeos> cimi: if he has time
<bregma> a1fa, looks like a bug in the window decorations, you should probably file a bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity/+filebug
<cimi> preview in order or autotest first?
<cimi> ops he quit
<cimi> tsdgeos, preview in order or autotest first?
<tsdgeos> cimi: test first i'd say
<cimi> ojk
<tsdgeos> should be easier
<tsdgeos> i hope :D
<seb128> hey there
<seb128>  when moving to another app on the phone, what's the state of bg apps?
<seb128>  Qt.ApplicationInactive or Qt.ApplicationSuspended ?
<seb128> unsure if that's a qt, sdk, qtmir, unity thing?
<greyback> seb128: inactive I think
<seb128> is that wanted?
<seb128> see #sdk discussion
<seb128> basically  http://doc.qt.io/qt-5/qml-qtqml-qt.html states
<seb128> "Qt.ApplicationSuspended - The application is suspended and not visible
<seb128> to the user. On mobile platforms, the application typically enters this
<seb128> state when the user returns to the home screen or switches to another
<seb128> application."
<greyback> dandrader: one final nit with noQtSensors-lp1481389 reported, then is good to go
<dandrader> greyback, done
<greyback> nice, thanks
<mterry> lp:unity8/overlay is ftbfs on an overlay phone because it's looking for unity-shell-application=5, but 6 is installed
<dandrader> mterry, merge trunk?
<mterry> dandrader, trunk being unity8/overlay?  I just branched it now
<dandrader> mterry, lp:unity8
<mterry> It hasn't changed since 8/1
<mterry> dandrader, maybe I don't understand what the various series are used for
<dandrader> anyway, I probably don't know what I'm saying. It
<mterry> dandrader, I assumed trunk was wily, overlay was vivid+overlay
<dandrader> It's the first time I hear about this overlay branch
<mterry> https://code.launchpad.net/unity8/
<mterry> I don't know what rtm-14.09 is still used for (it's more updated than overlay)
<dandrader> don't ask me :)
<mterry> :)
<dandrader> I always use lp:unity8 and ignore those
<mhall119> is ctrl+tab when running `make tryShell` going to be what alt+tab does in actual use?
<dandrader> mzanetti would know but he's on leave
<dandrader> (about the unity8 branches I mean(
<dandrader> mhall119, I think so
<mhall119> dandrader: cool, thanks it's looking good
<greyback_> mterry: right now lp:unity8 is trunk for both vivid+overlay & wily
<mterry> greyback_, really?  it requires libunity-api-dev (>= 7.98) which isn't in vivid+overlay
<greyback_> mterry: hmm, I wonder if this is it blocked: http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/proposed-migration/update_excuses.html#unity-api
<mterry> greyback_, ah ok.  thanks, I should have guessed it was gcc5 nonsense
<greyback_> mterry: but I don't understand how a gcc5 thing could impact vivid+o
<mterry> (how are people compiling unity8 then?)
<greyback_> I've no idea
<greyback_> something is wrong
<mterry> greyback_, it's not...  I was trying to build for v+o and trying to find the right branch to build from.  lp:unity8 was suggested, but that is borked on gcc5
<greyback_> none of our branches have a hard dependency on any gcc version
<mterry> greyback_, well unity-api does when built against gcc5
<greyback_> yeah, but that shouldn't happen on vivid+o
<mterry> greyback_, right.  it's not
<greyback_> I'm very confused right now :)
<mterry> greyback_, but lp:unity8 does require the wily version of unity-api
<mterry> greyback_, I'm just trying to build ANY branch of unity8 on v+o
<mterry> greyback_, lp:overlay has a build problem of some sort
<greyback_> mterry: yep, but unity-api *should* be released for both v +o& w, usually simultaneously
<greyback_> mterry: I've never heard of that overlay branch, ever
<mterry> greyback_, lp:u8/rtm-14.09 is NEWER than lp:u8/overlay for some reason (do we still use it?  I'm leery of trying to build it)
<mterry> greyback_, OK.  So everyone is just using lp:u8.  got it
<greyback_> mterry: that should be the case.
<mterry> greyback_, it may be held back on v+o because it's held back on wily
<mterry> But that leaves me with a problem building
<greyback_> I would have thought unity8 could not migrate then
<greyback_> if unity-api couldn't
<mterry> greyback_, I'm not building from packaging.  I'm building from trunk
 * mterry should try packaging I guess
<mterry> older u8, but it will build
<greyback_> my unity-api trunk has 7.98
<mterry> greyback_, yup.  But I wasn't trying to recompile unity-api trunk
<mterry> That might be a way around it too
<greyback_> I know. I'm just surprised it has landed for wily, but not for v+o
<mterry> greyback_, it hasn't landed in either I don't think
<greyback_> ah you're right, it's proposed for wily
<mterry> So I either recompile unity-api (and who knows what else) from trunk or just use the version of u8 that's in v+o archive (I'll do that)
<mterry> greyback_, thanks for coming with me on this journey  :)
<greyback_> unity-api 7.98 is in v+o
<greyback_> but stuck in proposed for w
<mhall119> mterry: greyback_: I compiled Unity 8 fine on vivid+overlay
<mterry> mhall119, now you're just bragging  :)
<mhall119> maybe --setup pulls the wily version of that package?
<mterry> greyback_, what?!  hmm
<greyback_> https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu/stable-phone-overlay/+packages?batch=75&memo=75&start=75
<greyback_> I see it there
<mterry> greyback_, it's not in an apt-cache policy
<mterry>  *** 7.97+15.04.20150611-0ubuntu1 0
<mterry>        1001 http://ppa.launchpad.net/ci-train-ppa-service/stable-snapshot/ubuntu/ vivid/main armhf Packages
<mterry> greyback_, you're using stable-phone-overlay... I have stable-snapshot
<mterry> I installed from ubuntu-touch/stable/ubuntu
<mterry> I should probably do rc-proposed or some such...
<greyback_> mterry: yeah, you're working off the last stable release, which does fall behing
<greyback_> rc-proposed the usual channel I use
<mterry> greyback_, yeah I didn't consider my need to build when I picked a channel
<mterry> :(
<mterry> greyback_, OK thanks, I'm sure that will sort me
<mterry> thanks mhall119!
<greyback_> oh well, tragedy averted :)
<mhall119> greyback_: better luck next time :)
<greyback_> :)
<mhall119> is there a tag for bitesize bugs in unity8?
<mhall119> ah,ignore me, I just didn't see it at first
<mhall119> hmmm, they don't seem overly bitesized though
<hehehehe> is there a way to compile unity without the launcher bar on ubuntu 14.04?
#ubuntu-unity 2015-08-07
<n0wAnonymous> is there a way to compile unity without the launcher bar on ubuntu 14.04?
<tsdgeos> (gdb) print object
<tsdgeos> $8 = (QObject *) 0x1f352e0
<tsdgeos> (gdb) print object->isWidgetType()
<tsdgeos> Couldn't find method QObject::isWidgetType
<tsdgeos> why
<tsdgeos> ?
<greyback_> I had thought that would just work
<greyback_> would it be something which inherits QObject, but gdb didn't figure that out
<tsdgeos> but it just told me :D
<tsdgeos> i'm installing qtbase5-dbg just in case
<tsdgeos> that "workde"
<tsdgeos> (gdb) print object->isWidgetType()
<tsdgeos> Cannot evaluate function -- may be inlined
<tsdgeos> :D
<tsdgeos> \o/
<tsdgeos> i get the unity8 crash on the desktop too
<tsdgeos> much easier to debug
<greyback_> deep in the bowels of v4?
<tsdgeos> greyback_: yeah but now i know who is the culprit
<greyback_> cache?
<tsdgeos> QQuickImage source property
<tsdgeos> i mean
<tsdgeos> sometimes it can't find it
<tsdgeos> sometimes it can
<greyback_> uitk does stuff to that
<tsdgeos> yeah
<tsdgeos> so that's good
<greyback_> yep, it's our fault ;)
<tsdgeos> well it may be
<tsdgeos> uitk or the jit
<tsdgeos> or maybe qt
<tsdgeos> but it's narrowing stuff down :)
<tsdgeos> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12020009/
<tsdgeos> so sometimes propertyIndex 56 is valid
<tsdgeos> sometimes not
<greyback_> tsdgeos: on that rough topic, would there be any doc on how v4 works?
<tsdgeos> not that i know
<tsdgeos> but i'm far from a specialist
<tsdgeos> i've only looked into it a few times
<greyback_> I've wanted to read the code for it for some time now, hoped someone had a high level summary to help
<tsdgeos> ask tronical
<guest42345> file:///usr/share/unity8/Stages/SpreadDelegate.qml:271: TypeError: Cannot read property 'rotatesWindowContents' of null
<guest42345> what does this mean? :|
<dandrader> guest42345, it means there's a bug in the code. but shouldn't have any serious effect
<guest42345> dandrader, oh. thanks
#ubuntu-unity 2015-08-09
<blaman> is there a way to monitor /etc/xdg/autostart-ed stuff in unity?
<blaman> eg, automatic restart on crash
<a1fa> https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity/+bug/1483014
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1483014 in Unity "Unity Launcher and Terminal Windows" [Undecided,New]
<a1fa> such an annoying bug
<a1fa> https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity/+bug/1483014
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1483014 in Unity "Unity Launcher and Terminal Windows" [Undecided,New]
<a1fa> can somebody confirm they are having the same issue
<a1fa> i just posted instructions how to replicate the bug
#ubuntu-unity 2016-08-08
<Trevinho> tsdgeos: hey, I've fixed https://code.launchpad.net/~3v1n0/unity8/fake-indicators-model/+merge/297509 again
<tsdgeos> Trevinho: okidoki
<Trevinho> having also https://code.launchpad.net/~3v1n0/unity8/indicators-client-modernize https://code.launchpad.net/~3v1n0/ubuntu-system-settings/fix-system-update-linking and https://code.launchpad.net/~3v1n0/ubuntu-settings-components/cmake-staging-install-fix reviewed would be nice
<tsdgeos> yeah :/
<cimi> pstolowski, welcome back :) I have a question for you when you free
<pstolowski> cimi, hi!
<cimi> pstolowski, we would like to have some sort of unique id per preview, so we can on our unity8 side store some temporary data per each preview (for example, a text area of the preview of Dekko application preview)
<pstolowski> hmm
<pstolowski> cimi, the preview can be updated on user interactions, but it's still the same preview. e.g. when you install an app it's still the same preview model being updated, where some widgets change
<pstolowski> cimi, would you expect such preview to have same id during entire user journey?
<cimi> if the widgets are "the same" yes
<pstolowski> cimi, and if any bit of a widget changes, it's a "new" preview?
<cimi> so the point is we use a plugin to store data.... imagine you are writing a review for Dekko, then you rotate the device and the model updates and all widgets are refreshed... you lose the text you entered
<cimi> you understand that?
<pstolowski> cimi, yeah, i see how rotation can affect something like this.. but how does ID help?
<cimi> pstolowski, I'd like to store those text for multiple previews of the same scope
<cimi> pstolowski, widgetId seems like "text" "audio" pretty useless
<pstolowski> cimi, i'm a bit unclear why we need that to help with this issue, seems a bit overcomplicated. when you rotate you're not re-requesting new preview, are you? unless user hits a preview button you know you're dealing with same preview, no?
<davmor2> bregma: unity8 desktop on yakkety is not fun, not fun at all, not even
<bregma> davmor2, did you file bugs?  I've been gone for a week's vacation, I expect everything has gone all to heck
<davmor2> bregma: no I will be, if you're off is there someone else I should check in on for this kinda thing?
<bregma> davmor2, I would like to think things have only improved while I was away, but the hardcore cynic in me is saying I will be very busy for the next few days now that I'm back
 * bregma powers up his yakkety test machine and starts updating
<davmor2> bregma: I have 2 massive issues right now accounts don't work so I can't install stuff, in the main unity7/tty session the screen blanks after 5-10 seconds and you can't do anything except unplug and plug the power back then you get another 5-10 seconds
<bregma> davmor2, the second problem is a bug in repowerd, I believe he's already working on a fix for that
<tsdgeos> bregma: there was an email somehwre about the repowerd thing
<bregma> yes, that's how I know he's working on it
<tsdgeos> ah :)
<tsdgeos> ltinkl: no tests in https://code.launchpad.net/~lukas-kde/unity8/fixPromptSurfaceKeymap/+merge/302276 ?
<ltinkl> tsdgeos, hmm nope... I can look into adding/extending one if you want
<tsdgeos> ltinkl: well i mean it was top-approved already, but if it's not hard and you think it's worth it, i'd like one, otherwise i'll just top approve again based on dandrader's review and that's it
<tsdgeos> Trevinho: ping-o-matic
<Trevinho> tsdgeos: pong-o-matic
<tsdgeos> Trevinho: why the modelprinter import in https://code.launchpad.net/~3v1n0/unity8/fake-indicators-model/+merge/297509 ?
<tsdgeos> you don't use it anywhere, no?
<Trevinho> tsdgeos: qmlRegisterType<ModelPrinter>(uri, 0, 1, "ModelPrinter");
<tsdgeos> Trevinho: yes, i mean in the qml
<Trevinho> in fakeplugin.cpp
<tsdgeos> why you need to register it if noone uses it?
<Trevinho> tsdgeos: it's used by indicator-client
<Trevinho> it's loaded dynamically when using indicators-client to load those
<tsdgeos> ah i see what you mean
<tsdgeos> ./qml/Panel/Indicators/client/IndicatorsTree.qml:28:    Indicators.ModelPrinter {
<tsdgeos> needs it
<Trevinho> yep
<tsdgeos> so the fake plugin needs to provide it too
<tsdgeos> oka
<Trevinho> exactly
<Mirv> dandrader: so qtdeclarative copy to yakkety as soon as it doesn't potentially explode the whole world of GCC6 wonders, I'm working huge amounts of fixes in KDE, Lubuntu, Ubuntu, powerpc, s390x.. to get Qt transitioned to release pocket right now. hopefully it doesn't affect your work too much, I assume there's some MP you can't compile without it or something?
<tsdgeos> Mirv: well unity8 basically doesn't compile unless you have the new uitk which needs the new qt
<tsdgeos> for us yakkety'ans means to get those packages from proposed
<dandrader> Mirv, no. Was jut trying out a branch that depends on this qtdeclarative fix on yakkety and verified that it still wasn't working over there. So for the time being I have to resrtict myself to testing only on stable-phone-overlay
<tsdgeos> Mirv: btw the KDE stuff seems to be working fine
<Mirv> tsdgeos: yes so you should be happy if the migration would happen soon..
<dandrader> Mirv, As long as that fix is also slated to land on yakkety I'm happy
<Mirv> dandrader: ok
<Mirv> dandrader: it is
<dandrader> Mirv, great, thanks
<Mirv> tsdgeos: except that there are blockers there like muon/plasma-discover migration brokenness, missing language packages plasma-desktop-data conflict upon etc
<Mirv> tsdgeos: but right now I'm blocked by a powerpc GCC6 issue that I need to fix to be able to rebuild UITK in yakkety to workaround s390x issue. welcome to my world :(
<tsdgeos> Mirv: oh by no means i'm saying that the KDE packages in proposed are in good shape, what i say is that the KDE packages in yakkety "non-proposed" + qt from proposed works fine
<Mirv> right. Qt can't migrate without KDE now though
<Mirv> or without LXQt
<vigo> Hi
<vigo> I'm finding troubles when loggin on unity8, it gives me black screen
<vigo> I've seen bugs about it but all I've tried wasn't enough, any idea¿(intel+nvidia drivers- noveau)
#ubuntu-unity 2016-08-09
<mardy> when testing unity8 on the desktop, should I use the overlay PPA?
<duflu> mardy: If that's your primary purpose you should use yakkety where no overlay PPA is required.
<duflu> If you use xenial then the overlay is quite a bit behind yakkety in some parts
<mardy> duflu: don't we use triple landings everywhere?
<duflu> Apparently not
<mardy> duflu: mmm... ok, I'll try yakkety then
<duflu> Also, surprisingly, yakkety is better at high DPI than xenial. If you have a 1080p laptop yakkety is better
<duflu> (when using Unity7)
<mardy> duflu: it's a lenovo S10-3t :-) http://www.cnet.com/products/lenovo-ideapad-s10-3t/ (note the review date)
<duflu> mardy: Good news then... everything will be in thr right proportions already :)
<duflu> Oh crap
 * duflu searches
<duflu> mardy: Actually don't expect much from Unity8 on an Atom N470. We have two bugs affecting Pineview: bug 1549455 and bug 1580792
<ubot5> bug 1549455 in qtubuntu (Ubuntu) "Unity8-dash on Intel Atom graphics crashes and restarts continuously [qtubuntu: ASSERT: "eglDestroyContext(mEglDisplay, EglContext) == EGL_TRUE"]" [Critical,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1549455
<ubot5> bug 1580792 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "Unity8 on Intel Atoms performs poorly" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1580792
<mardy> duflu: yes, I remember that, I just wanted to check if it got solved
<duflu> Well, the bugs are open still
<duflu> Often things get solved and the bugs stay open by mistake, but I doubt this is one such time
<om26er> mzanetti, Hello!
<tsdgeos> om26er: he's on holiday, can i help you?
<om26er> tsdgeos, yes :) Can you please review/approve my objectName branch[1] ? I need this for my tests in lp:ubuntu-system-tests.
<om26er> [1] https://code.launchpad.net/~canonical-platform-qa/unity8/add_object_name_for_setup_wizard/+merge/300380
<om26er> tsdgeos, mzanetti did a review and asked me to make some changes, I did that.
<tsdgeos> ok
<tsdgeos> will do today/tomorrow
<om26er> tsdgeos, alright, thanks :)
<tsdgeos> Saviq: can you add https://code.launchpad.net/~canonical-platform-qa/unity8/add_object_name_for_setup_wizard/+merge/300380 to the next silo? om26er needs it
<Saviq> tsdgeos, ack
<netham45> Heya, I have to manually adjust my monitor locations by going under 'General Options -> Display Settings' in CCSM. It works great for Compiz (snapping, fullscreening works fine), but it doesn't seem to want to pass those overrides to the Unity plugin.
<netham45> My alt-tab is showing up in the wrong spot and I've only got one panel at the top spanning 3 monitors. Hitting super also always opens the menu on the leftmost screen instead of the screen I'm currently on.
#ubuntu-unity 2016-08-10
<mterry> Does anyone know what the best thing to do if I keep getting invalid signature errors on archive.ubuntu.com?  I have ubuntu-keyrings installed...  is there some other possible misconfiguration?
<tsdgeos> mterry: i had that problem
<tsdgeos> mterry: i killed all the keys and loaded them again
<tsdgeos> seems as if somehow it had corrupted itself
<tsdgeos> which is real bad but i was in no mood or knowledge to investigate
<mterry> tsdgeos: killed all the keys?  just reinstalled ubuntu-keyring or did it manually with apt-key?
<tsdgeos> mterry: i used gui-apt-key to deleted all the keys
<tsdgeos> and the used apt-key something something receivekey something something
<mterry> tsdgeos: yikes.  I also am not in a mood to investigate, but that sounds dire  :)
<tsdgeos> command is not on the shell history anymore
<mterry> tsdgeos: well thanks, that's a good hint.  Will try
<mterry> tsdgeos: yeah just deleted all the launchpad ppa keys and that was enough to clear the error...  wonder why
<tsdgeos> maybe we had the bad luck of having some hash collision ?
<tsdgeos> no idea how that works :D
<tsdgeos> Mirv: what would you say about backporting https://codereview.qt-project.org/#/c/140322/ that applies fine (except some conflicts on the copyright headers) aka https://woboq.com/blog/qreadwritelock-gets-faster-in-qt57.html that makes QReadWriteLock faster (and thus QVariant creation faster too)
<tsdgeos> ?
#ubuntu-unity 2016-08-11
<Mirv> seems a bit risky, but maybe if there hasn't been a pile of patchups to the original rewrite..
<Mirv> but yeah I'd say backporting to 5.6 could be an idea
<oSoMoN> hey guys, I’m implementing multiple window support in webbrowser-app, just starting to test on a phone and when I swipe one window from the dash to close it, all windows for the app are closed, is that expected, or a known bug?
<oSoMoN> kgunn, do you happen to know the answer to my question ^
<dandrader> oSoMoN, sounds like a bug
<dandrader> oSoMoN, like code is calling application.stop() instead of surface.close()
<dandrader> oSoMoN, the former will call close() on all of its surfaces
<dandrader> oSoMoN, let me check....
<oSoMoN> dandrader, that was my wild guess as well. That would be a bug in unity8, or somewhere else in the stack?
<dandrader> oSoMoN, if that turns out to be true, it would be unity8. but let me confirm
<dandrader> oSoMoN, is that on a phone?
<oSoMoN> dandrader, yes, on arale
<dandrader> oSoMoN, strange. code looks correct
<dandrader> oSoMoN, please try with this sample app
<dandrader> oSoMoN, multiwindow.qml in lp:~dandrader/+junk/animatedDemos
<oSoMoN> dandrader, trying
<oSoMoN> dandrader, indeed your example works
<oSoMoN> so there might be a bug in my implementation, looking into it
<oSoMoN> dandrader, not sure if that makes a difference, in your example all three windows are initially instantiated but only the main one is visible, whereas in my implementation for webbrowser-app Windows are created dynamically
<dandrader> oSoMoN, the backing MirSurface is only created once the QWindow is made visible for the first time
<oSoMoN> ok
<oSoMoN> dandrader|afk, ah, that appears to be a crash in webbrowser-app
<oSoMoN> dandrader|afk, this is what the stacktrace (without debug syms) looks like: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/23028989/
<dandrader> oSoMoN, wild guess: maybe you have to intercept the close request in order to some preparations before having the window destroyed....
<oSoMoN> dandrader, I’m already doing something like that, although that may not be sufficient: https://bazaar.launchpad.net/~osomon/webbrowser-app/multiple-windows/view/head:/src/app/webbrowser/webbrowser-app.qml#L113
<oSoMoN> I installed debug syms, and it appears that QOpenGLContext::currentContext() returns a null pointer in QSGDefaultLayer::invalidated()
<oSoMoN> ah, not calling destroy() in onClosing seems to make things better
<dandrader> oSoMoN, well, the platform implementations, including the GL stuff is different on the phone. but don't know why exactly it's crashing (or whether it should crash or not)...
<dandrader> oh, oSomon just left...
<mterry> dednick: simply subscribe ~ubuntu-mir to MIR bugs and we'll see 'em
<mterry> (not assign, just subscribe)
<dednick> mterry: ah. k
<mterry> josharenson: can you do me a small favor and merge in trunk into session-chooser-gui?
<mterry> josharenson: I want to rebase my branches on it, but don't want to get criss cross merges
<mterry> should just be translation updates at this point
<josharenson> mterry: sure 1 min
<josharenson> mterry: when is the last time you pulled? I actually just pushed some changes like 20 min ago (checking to see if they include trunk)
<josharenson> mterry: yeah looks like I did
<mterry> josharenson: yeah but I *think* r2577 wasn't included in your latest merge
<mterry> just some translations
<josharenson> mterry: oh you are correct... pushing now
<josharenson> done
<mterry> josharenson: thanks -- I plan to make a great tower of branches, and I hate criss-crosses
<josharenson> mterry: I gotcha :-)
#ubuntu-unity 2016-08-12
<mterry> cimi: did you do anything to get silo 1 in QA ready state this morning?  (it seems to be ready, and I'm surprised by that, since there is a phantom failure in yakkety)
<mterry> cimi: I can't restart the failing yakkety test, I don't know why
<mterry> cimi: so I was about to ask QA to just go ahead with silo anyway, when I noticed that it's marked as ready for QA.  So I think we're good
<mterry> Though might want to tell jibel about the phantom failure so he doesn't worry about it
<cimi> mterry, I asked jibel
<cimi> not sure much more how to proceeed :)
<mterry> cimi: if jibel knows to ignore the yakkety failure and we're marked as QA ready, I think we can sit back and relax until QA finds something
#ubuntu-unity 2018-08-06
<Skunky8> After the acquisition by Private Internet Access, Freenode is now being used to push ICO scams https://www.coindesk.com/handshake-revealed-vcs-back-plan-to-give-away-100-million-in-crypto/
<Skunky8> "All told, Handshake aims to give $250 worth of its tokens to *each* user of the websites the company has partnerships with – GitHub, the P2P Foundation and *FREENODE*, a chat channel for peer-to-peer projects. As such, developers who have existing accounts on each could receive up to $750 worth of Handshake tokens."
<Skunky8> Handshake cryptocurrency scam is operated by Andrew Lee (276-88-0536), the fraudster in chief at Private Internet Access which now owns Freenode
<Skunky8> Freenode is registered as a "private company limited by guarantee without share capital" performing "activities of other membership organisations not elsewhere classified", with Christel and Andrew Lee (PIA's founder) as officers, and Andrew Lee having the majority of voting rights
<Skunky8> Even christel, the freenode head of staff is actively peddling this scam https://twitter.com/christel/status/1025089889090654208
<Skunky8> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<dindon> After the acquisition by Private Internet Access, Freenode is now being used to push ICO scams https://www.coindesk.com/handshake-revealed-vcs-back-plan-to-give-away-100-million-in-crypto/
<dindon> "All told, Handshake aims to give $250 worth of its tokens to *each* user of the websites the company has partnerships with – GitHub, the P2P Foundation and *FREENODE*, a chat channel for peer-to-peer projects. As such, developers who have existing accounts on each could receive up to $750 worth of Handshake tokens."
<dindon> Handshake cryptocurrency scam is operated by Andrew Lee (276-88-0536), the fraudster in chief at Private Internet Access which now owns Freenode
<dindon> Freenode is registered as a "private company limited by guarantee without share capital" performing "activities of other membership organisations not elsewhere classified", with Christel and Andrew Lee (PIA's founder) as officers, and Andrew Lee having the majority of voting rights
<dindon> Even christel, the freenode head of staff is actively peddling this scam https://twitter.com/christel/status/1025089889090654208
<dindon> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<moonlight8> After the acquisition by Private Internet Access, Freenode is now being used to push ICO scams https://www.coindesk.com/handshake-revealed-vcs-back-plan-to-give-away-100-million-in-crypto/
<moonlight8> "All told, Handshake aims to give $250 worth of its tokens to *each* user of the websites the company has partnerships with – GitHub, the P2P Foundation and *FREENODE*, a chat channel for peer-to-peer projects. As such, developers who have existing accounts on each could receive up to $750 worth of Handshake tokens."
<moonlight8> Handshake cryptocurrency scam is operated by Andrew Lee (276-88-0536), the fraudster in chief at Private Internet Access which now owns Freenode
<moonlight8> Freenode is registered as a "private company limited by guarantee without share capital" performing "activities of other membership organisations not elsewhere classified", with Christel and Andrew Lee (PIA's founder) as officers, and Andrew Lee having the majority of voting rights
<moonlight8> Even christel, the freenode head of staff is actively peddling this scam https://twitter.com/christel/status/1025089889090654208
<moonlight8> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<Liara-> After the acquisition by Private Internet Access, Freenode is now being used to push ICO scams https://www.coindesk.com/handshake-revealed-vcs-back-plan-to-give-away-100-million-in-crypto/
<Liara-> "All told, Handshake aims to give $250 worth of its tokens to *each* user of the websites the company has partnerships with – GitHub, the P2P Foundation and *FREENODE*, a chat channel for peer-to-peer projects. As such, developers who have existing accounts on each could receive up to $750 worth of Handshake tokens."
<Liara-> Handshake cryptocurrency scam is operated by Andrew Lee (276-88-0536), the fraudster in chief at Private Internet Access which now owns Freenode
<Liara-> Freenode is registered as a "private company limited by guarantee without share capital" performing "activities of other membership organisations not elsewhere classified", with Christel and Andrew Lee (PIA's founder) as officers, and Andrew Lee having the majority of voting rights
<Liara-> Even christel, the freenode head of staff is actively peddling this scam https://twitter.com/christel/status/1025089889090654208
<Liara-> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<RustyJ19> After the acquisition by Private Internet Access, Freenode is now being used to push ICO scams https://www.coindesk.com/handshake-revealed-vcs-back-plan-to-give-away-100-million-in-crypto/
<RustyJ19> "All told, Handshake aims to give $250 worth of its tokens to *each* user of the websites the company has partnerships with – GitHub, the P2P Foundation and *FREENODE*, a chat channel for peer-to-peer projects. As such, developers who have existing accounts on each could receive up to $750 worth of Handshake tokens."
<RustyJ19> Handshake cryptocurrency scam is operated by Andrew Lee (276-88-0536), the fraudster in chief at Private Internet Access which now owns Freenode
<ozymandias13> After the acquisition by Private Internet Access, Freenode is now being used to push ICO scams https://www.coindesk.com/handshake-revealed-vcs-back-plan-to-give-away-100-million-in-crypto/
<NvpkD1y7Ez> After the acquisition by Private Internet Access, Freenode is now being used to push ICO scams https://www.coindesk.com/handshake-revealed-vcs-back-plan-to-give-away-100-million-in-crypto/
<NvpkD1y7Ez> "All told, Handshake aims to give $250 worth of its tokens to *each* user of the websites the company has partnerships with – GitHub, the P2P Foundation and *FREENODE*, a chat channel for peer-to-peer projects. As such, developers who have existing accounts on each could receive up to $750 worth of Handshake tokens."
<NvpkD1y7Ez> Handshake cryptocurrency scam is operated by Andrew Lee (276-88-0536), the fraudster in chief at Private Internet Access which now owns Freenode
<NvpkD1y7Ez> Freenode is registered as a "private company limited by guarantee without share capital" performing "activities of other membership organisations not elsewhere classified", with Christel and Andrew Lee (PIA's founder) as officers, and Andrew Lee having the majority of voting rights
<NvpkD1y7Ez> Even christel, the freenode head of staff is actively peddling this scam https://twitter.com/christel/status/1025089889090654208
<NvpkD1y7Ez> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<bs1> After the acquisition by Private Internet Access, Freenode is now being used to push ICO scams https://www.coindesk.com/handshake-revealed-vcs-back-plan-to-give-away-100-million-in-crypto/
<bs1> "All told, Handshake aims to give $250 worth of its tokens to *each* user of the websites the company has partnerships with – GitHub, the P2P Foundation and *FREENODE*, a chat channel for peer-to-peer projects. As such, developers who have existing accounts on each could receive up to $750 worth of Handshake tokens."
<bs1> Handshake cryptocurrency scam is operated by Andrew Lee (276-88-0536), the fraudster in chief at Private Internet Access which now owns Freenode
<bs1> Freenode is registered as a "private company limited by guarantee without share capital" performing "activities of other membership organisations not elsewhere classified", with Christel and Andrew Lee (PIA's founder) as officers, and Andrew Lee having the majority of voting rights
<bs1> Even christel, the freenode head of staff is actively peddling this scam https://twitter.com/christel/status/1025089889090654208
<bs1> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<Pilfers> After the acquisition by Private Internet Access, Freenode is now being used to push ICO scams https://www.coindesk.com/handshake-revealed-vcs-back-plan-to-give-away-100-million-in-crypto/
<Pilfers> "All told, Handshake aims to give $250 worth of its tokens to *each* user of the websites the company has partnerships with – GitHub, the P2P Foundation and *FREENODE*, a chat channel for peer-to-peer projects. As such, developers who have existing accounts on each could receive up to $750 worth of Handshake tokens."
<Pilfers> Handshake cryptocurrency scam is operated by Andrew Lee (276-88-0536), the fraudster in chief at Private Internet Access which now owns Freenode
<Pilfers> Freenode is registered as a "private company limited by guarantee without share capital" performing "activities of other membership organisations not elsewhere classified", with Christel and Andrew Lee (PIA's founder) as officers, and Andrew Lee having the majority of voting rights
<Pilfers> Even christel, the freenode head of staff is actively peddling this scam https://twitter.com/christel/status/1025089889090654208
<Pilfers> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<LookingGlassSec> After the acquisition by Private Internet Access, Freenode is now being used to push ICO scams https://www.coindesk.com/handshake-revealed-vcs-back-plan-to-give-away-100-million-in-crypto/
<LookingGlassSec> "All told, Handshake aims to give $250 worth of its tokens to *each* user of the websites the company has partnerships with – GitHub, the P2P Foundation and *FREENODE*, a chat channel for peer-to-peer projects. As such, developers who have existing accounts on each could receive up to $750 worth of Handshake tokens."
<LookingGlassSec> Handshake cryptocurrency scam is operated by Andrew Lee (276-88-0536), the fraudster in chief at Private Internet Access which now owns Freenode
<LookingGlassSec> Freenode is registered as a "private company limited by guarantee without share capital" performing "activities of other membership organisations not elsewhere classified", with Christel and Andrew Lee (PIA's founder) as officers, and Andrew Lee having the majority of voting rights
<LookingGlassSec> Even christel, the freenode head of staff is actively peddling this scam https://twitter.com/christel/status/1025089889090654208
<LookingGlassSec> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<Stryyker29> After the acquisition by Private Internet Access, Freenode is now being used to push ICO scams https://www.coindesk.com/handshake-revealed-vcs-back-plan-to-give-away-100-million-in-crypto/
<Stryyker29> "All told, Handshake aims to give $250 worth of its tokens to *each* user of the websites the company has partnerships with – GitHub, the P2P Foundation and *FREENODE*, a chat channel for peer-to-peer projects. As such, developers who have existing accounts on each could receive up to $750 worth of Handshake tokens."
<Stryyker29> Handshake cryptocurrency scam is operated by Andrew Lee (276-88-0536), the fraudster in chief at Private Internet Access which now owns Freenode
<Stryyker29> Freenode is registered as a "private company limited by guarantee without share capital" performing "activities of other membership organisations not elsewhere classified", with Christel and Andrew Lee (PIA's founder) as officers, and Andrew Lee having the majority of voting rights
<Stryyker29> Even christel, the freenode head of staff is actively peddling this scam https://twitter.com/christel/status/1025089889090654208
<Stryyker29> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<fibo_mach> After the acquisition by Private Internet Access, Freenode is now being used to push ICO scams https://www.coindesk.com/handshake-revealed-vcs-back-plan-to-give-away-100-million-in-crypto/
<fibo_mach> "All told, Handshake aims to give $250 worth of its tokens to *each* user of the websites the company has partnerships with – GitHub, the P2P Foundation and *FREENODE*, a chat channel for peer-to-peer projects. As such, developers who have existing accounts on each could receive up to $750 worth of Handshake tokens."
<fibo_mach> Handshake cryptocurrency scam is operated by Andrew Lee (276-88-0536), the fraudster in chief at Private Internet Access which now owns Freenode
<fibo_mach> Freenode is registered as a "private company limited by guarantee without share capital" performing "activities of other membership organisations not elsewhere classified", with Christel and Andrew Lee (PIA's founder) as officers, and Andrew Lee having the majority of voting rights
<fibo_mach> Even christel, the freenode head of staff is actively peddling this scam https://twitter.com/christel/status/1025089889090654208
<fibo_mach> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<moved> After the acquisition by Private Internet Access, Freenode is now being used to push ICO scams https://www.coindesk.com/handshake-revealed-vcs-back-plan-to-give-away-100-million-in-crypto/
<moved> "All told, Handshake aims to give $250 worth of its tokens to *each* user of the websites the company has partnerships with – GitHub, the P2P Foundation and *FREENODE*, a chat channel for peer-to-peer projects. As such, developers who have existing accounts on each could receive up to $750 worth of Handshake tokens."
<moved> Handshake cryptocurrency scam is operated by Andrew Lee (276-88-0536), the fraudster in chief at Private Internet Access which now owns Freenode
<moved> Freenode is registered as a "private company limited by guarantee without share capital" performing "activities of other membership organisations not elsewhere classified", with Christel and Andrew Lee (PIA's founder) as officers, and Andrew Lee having the majority of voting rights
<moved> Even christel, the freenode head of staff is actively peddling this scam https://twitter.com/christel/status/1025089889090654208
<moved> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<Char0n> After the acquisition by Private Internet Access, Freenode is now being used to push ICO scams https://www.coindesk.com/handshake-revealed-vcs-back-plan-to-give-away-100-million-in-crypto/
<Char0n> "All told, Handshake aims to give $250 worth of its tokens to *each* user of the websites the company has partnerships with – GitHub, the P2P Foundation and *FREENODE*, a chat channel for peer-to-peer projects. As such, developers who have existing accounts on each could receive up to $750 worth of Handshake tokens."
<Char0n> Handshake cryptocurrency scam is operated by Andrew Lee (276-88-0536), the fraudster in chief at Private Internet Access which now owns Freenode
<Char0n> Freenode is registered as a "private company limited by guarantee without share capital" performing "activities of other membership organisations not elsewhere classified", with Christel and Andrew Lee (PIA's founder) as officers, and Andrew Lee having the majority of voting rights
<Char0n> Even christel, the freenode head of staff is actively peddling this scam https://twitter.com/christel/status/1025089889090654208
<Char0n> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<PlasmaStar21> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake
<PlasmaStar21> This blog is essentially an ad for the Handshake ICO scam with a one-line "denial" of involvement mixed in there. It's obviously very unethical of Christel to not mention her own involvement in the scam which the blog post promotes.
<PlasmaStar21> Consider Andrew Lee's involvement, Andrew Lee is Christel's boss at London Trust Media and he also controls the majority of freenode voting rights. Andrew Lee also heads the handshake ICO scam. Coincidence?
<PlasmaStar21> Oh, and about those donations she speaks of: https://twitter.com/ISCdotORG/status/1025461692132519936
<drdanick4> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake
<drdanick4> This blog is essentially an ad for the Handshake ICO scam with a one-line "denial" of involvement mixed in there. It's obviously very unethical of Christel to not mention her own involvement in the scam which the blog post promotes.
<drdanick4> Consider Andrew Lee's involvement, Andrew Lee is Christel's boss at London Trust Media and he also controls the majority of freenode voting rights. Andrew Lee also heads the handshake ICO scam. Coincidence?
<drdanick4> Oh, and about those donations she speaks of: https://twitter.com/ISCdotORG/status/1025461692132519936
<drdanick4> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<fluter> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake
<fluter> This blog is essentially an ad for the Handshake ICO scam with a one-line "denial" of involvement mixed in there. It's obviously very unethical of Christel to not mention her own involvement in the scam which the blog post promotes.
<fluter> Consider Andrew Lee's involvement, Andrew Lee is Christel's boss at London Trust Media and he also controls the majority of freenode voting rights. Andrew Lee also heads the handshake ICO scam. Coincidence?
<fluter> Oh, and about those donations she speaks of: https://twitter.com/ISCdotORG/status/1025461692132519936
<fluter> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<ibiza26> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake
<ibiza26> This blog is essentially an ad for the Handshake ICO scam with a one-line "denial" of involvement mixed in there. It's obviously very unethical of Christel to not mention her own involvement in the scam which the blog post promotes.
<ibiza26> Consider Andrew Lee's involvement, Andrew Lee is Christel's boss at London Trust Media and he also controls the majority of freenode voting rights. Andrew Lee also heads the handshake ICO scam. Coincidence?
<ibiza26> Oh, and about those donations she speaks of: https://twitter.com/ISCdotORG/status/1025461692132519936
<ibiza26> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<sins-> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake
<sins-> This blog is essentially an ad for the Handshake ICO scam with a one-line "denial" of involvement mixed in there. It's obviously very unethical of Christel to not mention her own involvement in the scam which the blog post promotes.
<sins-> Consider Andrew Lee's involvement, Andrew Lee is Christel's boss at London Trust Media and he also controls the majority of freenode voting rights. Andrew Lee also heads the handshake ICO scam. Coincidence?
<sins-> Oh, and about those donations she speaks of: https://twitter.com/ISCdotORG/status/1025461692132519936
<sins-> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<Lord_of_Life29> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake
<Milos18> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake
<Lord_of_Life29> This blog is essentially an ad for the Handshake ICO scam with a one-line "denial" of involvement mixed in there. It's obviously very unethical of Christel to not mention her own involvement in the scam which the blog post promotes.
<Milos18> This blog is essentially an ad for the Handshake ICO scam with a one-line "denial" of involvement mixed in there. It's obviously very unethical of Christel to not mention her own involvement in the scam which the blog post promotes.
<Lord_of_Life29> Consider Andrew Lee's involvement, Andrew Lee is Christel's boss at London Trust Media and he also controls the majority of freenode voting rights. Andrew Lee also heads the handshake ICO scam. Coincidence?
<Milos18> Consider Andrew Lee's involvement, Andrew Lee is Christel's boss at London Trust Media and he also controls the majority of freenode voting rights. Andrew Lee also heads the handshake ICO scam. Coincidence?
<Lord_of_Life29> Oh, and about those donations she speaks of: https://twitter.com/ISCdotORG/status/1025461692132519936
<Milos18> Oh, and about those donations she speaks of: https://twitter.com/ISCdotORG/status/1025461692132519936
<Lord_of_Life29> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<Milos18> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<jeblair> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake
<jeblair> This blog is essentially an ad for the Handshake ICO scam with a one-line "denial" of involvement mixed in there. It's obviously very unethical of Christel to not mention her own involvement in the scam which the blog post promotes.
<jeblair> Consider Andrew Lee's involvement, Andrew Lee is Christel's boss at London Trust Media and he also controls the majority of freenode voting rights. Andrew Lee also heads the handshake ICO scam. Coincidence?
<jeblair> Oh, and about those donations she speaks of: https://twitter.com/ISCdotORG/status/1025461692132519936
<jeblair> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<liste15> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake
<liste15> This blog is essentially an ad for the Handshake ICO scam with a one-line "denial" of involvement mixed in there. It's obviously very unethical of Christel to not mention her own involvement in the scam which the blog post promotes.
<liste15> Consider Andrew Lee's involvement, Andrew Lee is Christel's boss at London Trust Media and he also controls the majority of freenode voting rights. Andrew Lee also heads the handshake ICO scam. Coincidence?
<liste15> Oh, and about those donations she speaks of: https://twitter.com/ISCdotORG/status/1025461692132519936
<liste15> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<plat_2> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake
<plat_2> This blog is essentially an ad for the Handshake ICO scam with a one-line "denial" of involvement mixed in there. It's obviously very unethical of Christel to not mention her own involvement in the scam which the blog post promotes.
<plat_2> Consider Andrew Lee's involvement, Andrew Lee is Christel's boss at London Trust Media and he also controls the majority of freenode voting rights. Andrew Lee also heads the handshake ICO scam. Coincidence?
<plat_2> Oh, and about those donations she speaks of: https://twitter.com/ISCdotORG/status/1025461692132519936
<plat_2> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<Maple__15> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake
<Maple__15> This blog is essentially an ad for the Handshake ICO scam with a one-line "denial" of involvement mixed in there. It's obviously very unethical of Christel to not mention her own involvement in the scam which the blog post promotes.
<Maple__15> Consider Andrew Lee's involvement, Andrew Lee is Christel's boss at London Trust Media and he also controls the majority of freenode voting rights. Andrew Lee also heads the handshake ICO scam. Coincidence?
<Maple__15> Oh, and about those donations she speaks of: https://twitter.com/ISCdotORG/status/1025461692132519936
<Maple__15> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<mrBlaQ27> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake
<mrBlaQ27> This blog is essentially an ad for the Handshake ICO scam with a one-line "denial" of involvement mixed in there. It's obviously very unethical of Christel to not mention her own involvement in the scam which the blog post promotes.
<mrBlaQ27> Consider Andrew Lee's involvement, Andrew Lee is Christel's boss at London Trust Media and he also controls the majority of freenode voting rights. Andrew Lee also heads the handshake ICO scam. Coincidence?
<LookingGlassSec> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake
<LookingGlassSec> This blog is essentially an ad for the Handshake ICO scam with a one-line "denial" of involvement mixed in there. It's obviously very unethical of Christel to not mention her own involvement in the scam which the blog post promotes.
<LookingGlassSec> Consider Andrew Lee's involvement, Andrew Lee is Christel's boss at London Trust Media and he also controls the majority of freenode voting rights. Andrew Lee also heads the handshake ICO scam. Coincidence?
<LookingGlassSec> Oh, and about those donations she speaks of: https://twitter.com/ISCdotORG/status/1025461692132519936
<LookingGlassSec> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<pppingme2> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake
<pppingme2> This blog is essentially an ad for the Handshake ICO scam with a one-line "denial" of involvement mixed in there. It's obviously very unethical of Christel to not mention her own involvement in the scam which the blog post promotes.
<pppingme2> Consider Andrew Lee's involvement, Andrew Lee is Christel's boss at London Trust Media and he also controls the majority of freenode voting rights. Andrew Lee also heads the handshake ICO scam. Coincidence?
<pppingme2> Oh, and about those donations she speaks of: https://twitter.com/ISCdotORG/status/1025461692132519936
<pppingme2> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<xfil> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake
<xfil> This blog is essentially an ad for the Handshake ICO scam with a one-line "denial" of involvement mixed in there. It's obviously very unethical of Christel to not mention her own involvement in the scam which the blog post promotes.
<xfil> Consider Andrew Lee's involvement, Andrew Lee is Christel's boss at London Trust Media and he also controls the majority of freenode voting rights. Andrew Lee also heads the handshake ICO scam. Coincidence?
<xfil> Oh, and about those donations she speaks of: https://twitter.com/ISCdotORG/status/1025461692132519936
<xfil> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<poxifide8> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake
<poxifide8> This blog is essentially an ad for the Handshake ICO scam with a one-line "denial" of involvement mixed in there. It's obviously very unethical of Christel to not mention her own involvement in the scam which the blog post promotes.
<poxifide8> Consider Andrew Lee's involvement, Andrew Lee is Christel's boss at London Trust Media and he also controls the majority of freenode voting rights. Andrew Lee also heads the handshake ICO scam. Coincidence?
<poxifide8> Oh, and about those donations she speaks of: https://twitter.com/ISCdotORG/status/1025461692132519936
<poxifide8> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<Zombie> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake
<Zombie> This blog is essentially an ad for the Handshake ICO scam with a one-line "denial" of involvement mixed in there. It's obviously very unethical of Christel to not mention her own involvement in the scam which the blog post promotes.
<Zombie> Consider Andrew Lee's involvement, Andrew Lee is Christel's boss at London Trust Media and he also controls the majority of freenode voting rights. Andrew Lee also heads the handshake ICO scam. Coincidence?
<Zombie> Oh, and about those donations she speaks of: https://twitter.com/ISCdotORG/status/1025461692132519936
<Zombie> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<Iciloo13> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake
<Iciloo13> This blog is essentially an ad for the Handshake ICO scam with a one-line "denial" of involvement mixed in there. It's obviously very unethical of Christel to not mention her own involvement in the scam which the blog post promotes.
<Iciloo13> Consider Andrew Lee's involvement, Andrew Lee is Christel's boss at London Trust Media and he also controls the majority of freenode voting rights. Andrew Lee also heads the handshake ICO scam. Coincidence?
<Iciloo13> Oh, and about those donations she speaks of: https://twitter.com/ISCdotORG/status/1025461692132519936
<Iciloo13> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<Roedy0> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake
<Roedy0> This blog is essentially an ad for the Handshake ICO scam with a one-line "denial" of involvement mixed in there. It's obviously very unethical of Christel to not mention her own involvement in the scam which the blog post promotes.
<Roedy0> Consider Andrew Lee's involvement, Andrew Lee is Christel's boss at London Trust Media and he also controls the majority of freenode voting rights. Andrew Lee also heads the handshake ICO scam. Coincidence?
<Roedy0> Oh, and about those donations she speaks of: https://twitter.com/ISCdotORG/status/1025461692132519936
<Roedy0> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<EXCEPTS> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake
<EXCEPTS> This blog is essentially an ad for the Handshake ICO scam with a one-line "denial" of involvement mixed in there. It's obviously very unethical of Christel to not mention her own involvement in the scam which the blog post promotes.
<EXCEPTS> Consider Andrew Lee's involvement, Andrew Lee is Christel's boss at London Trust Media and he also controls the majority of freenode voting rights. Andrew Lee also heads the handshake ICO scam. Coincidence?
<EXCEPTS> Oh, and about those donations she speaks of: https://twitter.com/ISCdotORG/status/1025461692132519936
<EXCEPTS> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<MJ944> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake
<MJ944> This blog is essentially an ad for the Handshake ICO scam with a one-line "denial" of involvement mixed in there. It's obviously very unethical of Christel to not mention her own involvement in the scam which the blog post promotes.
<MJ944> Consider Andrew Lee's involvement, Andrew Lee is Christel's boss at London Trust Media and he also controls the majority of freenode voting rights. Andrew Lee also heads the handshake ICO scam. Coincidence?
<MJ944> Oh, and about those donations she speaks of: https://twitter.com/ISCdotORG/status/1025461692132519936
<MJ944> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<GorillaWarfare2> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake
<GorillaWarfare2> This blog is essentially an ad for the Handshake ICO scam with a one-line "denial" of involvement mixed in there. It's obviously very unethical of Christel to not mention her own involvement in the scam which the blog post promotes.
<GorillaWarfare2> Consider Andrew Lee's involvement, Andrew Lee is Christel's boss at London Trust Media and he also controls the majority of freenode voting rights. Andrew Lee also heads the handshake ICO scam. Coincidence?
<GorillaWarfare2> Oh, and about those donations she speaks of: https://twitter.com/ISCdotORG/status/1025461692132519936
<GorillaWarfare2> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<CalimeroTeknik11> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake
<CalimeroTeknik11> This blog is essentially an ad for the Handshake ICO scam with a one-line "denial" of involvement mixed in there. It's obviously very unethical of Christel to not mention her own involvement in the scam which the blog post promotes.
<CalimeroTeknik11> Consider Andrew Lee's involvement, Andrew Lee is Christel's boss at London Trust Media and he also controls the majority of freenode voting rights. Andrew Lee also heads the handshake ICO scam. Coincidence?
<CalimeroTeknik11> Oh, and about those donations she speaks of: https://twitter.com/ISCdotORG/status/1025461692132519936
<CalimeroTeknik11> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<A5A> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake
<A5A> This blog is essentially an ad for the Handshake ICO scam with a one-line "denial" of involvement mixed in there. It's obviously very unethical of Christel to not mention her own involvement in the scam which the blog post promotes.
<A5A> Consider Andrew Lee's involvement, Andrew Lee is Christel's boss at London Trust Media and he also controls the majority of freenode voting rights. Andrew Lee also heads the handshake ICO scam. Coincidence?
<A5A> Oh, and about those donations she speaks of: https://twitter.com/ISCdotORG/status/1025461692132519936
<A5A> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<Randy8> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake
<Randy8> This blog is essentially an ad for the Handshake ICO scam with a one-line "denial" of involvement mixed in there. It's obviously very unethical of Christel to not mention her own involvement in the scam which the blog post promotes.
<Randy8> Consider Andrew Lee's involvement, Andrew Lee is Christel's boss at London Trust Media and he also controls the majority of freenode voting rights. Andrew Lee also heads the handshake ICO scam. Coincidence?
<Randy8> Oh, and about those donations she speaks of: https://twitter.com/ISCdotORG/status/1025461692132519936
<Randy8> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<GorillaWarfare18> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake
<GorillaWarfare18> This blog is essentially an ad for the Handshake ICO scam with a one-line "denial" of involvement mixed in there. It's obviously very unethical of Christel to not mention her own involvement in the scam which the blog post promotes.
<GorillaWarfare18> Consider Andrew Lee's involvement, Andrew Lee is Christel's boss at London Trust Media and he also controls the majority of freenode voting rights. Andrew Lee also heads the handshake ICO scam. Coincidence?
<GorillaWarfare18> Oh, and about those donations she speaks of: https://twitter.com/ISCdotORG/status/1025461692132519936
<sirnaysayer> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake
<sirnaysayer> This blog is essentially an ad for the Handshake ICO scam with a one-line "denial" of involvement mixed in there. It's obviously very unethical of Christel to not mention her own involvement in the scam which the blog post promotes.
<sirnaysayer> Consider Andrew Lee's involvement, Andrew Lee is Christel's boss at London Trust Media and he also controls the majority of freenode voting rights. Andrew Lee also heads the handshake ICO scam. Coincidence?
<sirnaysayer> Oh, and about those donations she speaks of: https://twitter.com/ISCdotORG/status/1025461692132519936
<sirnaysayer> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<barlas10> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake
<barlas10> This blog is essentially an ad for the Handshake ICO scam with a one-line "denial" of involvement mixed in there. It's obviously very unethical of Christel to not mention her own involvement in the scam which the blog post promotes.
<barlas10> Consider Andrew Lee's involvement, Andrew Lee is Christel's boss at London Trust Media and he also controls the majority of freenode voting rights. Andrew Lee also heads the handshake ICO scam. Coincidence?
<barlas10> Oh, and about those donations she speaks of: https://twitter.com/ISCdotORG/status/1025461692132519936
<barlas10> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<rdv> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake
<rdv> This blog is essentially an ad for the Handshake ICO scam with a one-line "denial" of involvement mixed in there. It's obviously very unethical of Christel to not mention her own involvement in the scam which the blog post promotes.
<rdv> Consider Andrew Lee's involvement, Andrew Lee is Christel's boss at London Trust Media and he also controls the majority of freenode voting rights. Andrew Lee also heads the handshake ICO scam. Coincidence?
<rdv> Oh, and about those donations she speaks of: https://twitter.com/ISCdotORG/status/1025461692132519936
<rdv> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<rud0lf0> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake
<rud0lf0> This blog is essentially an ad for the Handshake ICO scam with a one-line "denial" of involvement mixed in there. It's obviously very unethical of Christel to not mention her own involvement in the scam which the blog post promotes.
<rud0lf0> Consider Andrew Lee's involvement, Andrew Lee is Christel's boss at London Trust Media and he also controls the majority of freenode voting rights. Andrew Lee also heads the handshake ICO scam. Coincidence?
<rud0lf0> Oh, and about those donations she speaks of: https://twitter.com/ISCdotORG/status/1025461692132519936
<rud0lf0> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<Quokka7> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake
<Quokka7> This blog is essentially an ad for the Handshake ICO scam with a one-line "denial" of involvement mixed in there. It's obviously very unethical of Christel to not mention her own involvement in the scam which the blog post promotes.
<Quokka7> Consider Andrew Lee's involvement, Andrew Lee is Christel's boss at London Trust Media and he also controls the majority of freenode voting rights. Andrew Lee also heads the handshake ICO scam. Coincidence?
<Quokka7> Oh, and about those donations she speaks of: https://twitter.com/ISCdotORG/status/1025461692132519936
<Quokka7> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<quiz960> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake
<quiz960> This blog is essentially an ad for the Handshake ICO scam with a one-line "denial" of involvement mixed in there. It's obviously very unethical of Christel to not mention her own involvement in the scam which the blog post promotes.
<quiz960> Consider Andrew Lee's involvement, Andrew Lee is Christel's boss at London Trust Media and he also controls the majority of freenode voting rights. Andrew Lee also heads the handshake ICO scam. Coincidence?
<quiz960> Oh, and about those donations she speaks of: https://twitter.com/ISCdotORG/status/1025461692132519936
<quiz960> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<Jacob8436> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake
<Jacob8436> This blog is essentially an ad for the Handshake ICO scam with a one-line "denial" of involvement mixed in there. It's obviously very unethical of Christel to not mention her own involvement in the scam which the blog post promotes.
<Jacob8436> Consider Andrew Lee's involvement, Andrew Lee is Christel's boss at London Trust Media and he also controls the majority of freenode voting rights. Andrew Lee also heads the handshake ICO scam. Coincidence?
<Jacob8436> Oh, and about those donations she speaks of: https://twitter.com/ISCdotORG/status/1025461692132519936
<Jacob8436> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<deltab4> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake
<deltab4> This blog is essentially an ad for the Handshake ICO scam with a one-line "denial" of involvement mixed in there. It's obviously very unethical of Christel to not mention her own involvement in the scam which the blog post promotes.
<deltab4> Consider Andrew Lee's involvement, Andrew Lee is Christel's boss at London Trust Media and he also controls the majority of freenode voting rights. Andrew Lee also heads the handshake ICO scam. Coincidence?
<deltab4> Oh, and about those donations she speaks of: https://twitter.com/ISCdotORG/status/1025461692132519936
<deltab4> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<fossxplorer11> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake
<fossxplorer11> This blog is essentially an ad for the Handshake ICO scam with a one-line "denial" of involvement mixed in there. It's obviously very unethical of Christel to not mention her own involvement in the scam which the blog post promotes.
<fossxplorer11> Consider Andrew Lee's involvement, Andrew Lee is Christel's boss at London Trust Media and he also controls the majority of freenode voting rights. Andrew Lee also heads the handshake ICO scam. Coincidence?
<fossxplorer11> Oh, and about those donations she speaks of: https://twitter.com/ISCdotORG/status/1025461692132519936
<fossxplorer11> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<Melody\Concerto2> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake
<Melody\Concerto2> This blog is essentially an ad for the Handshake ICO scam with a one-line "denial" of involvement mixed in there. It's obviously very unethical of Christel to not mention her own involvement in the scam which the blog post promotes.
<Melody\Concerto2> Consider Andrew Lee's involvement, Andrew Lee is Christel's boss at London Trust Media and he also controls the majority of freenode voting rights. Andrew Lee also heads the handshake ICO scam. Coincidence?
<Melody\Concerto2> Oh, and about those donations she speaks of: https://twitter.com/ISCdotORG/status/1025461692132519936
<Melody\Concerto2> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<SolarAquarion14> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake
<SolarAquarion14> This blog is essentially an ad for the Handshake ICO scam with a one-line "denial" of involvement mixed in there. It's obviously very unethical of Christel to not mention her own involvement in the scam which the blog post promotes.
<SolarAquarion14> Consider Andrew Lee's involvement, Andrew Lee is Christel's boss at London Trust Media and he also controls the majority of freenode voting rights. Andrew Lee also heads the handshake ICO scam. Coincidence?
<SolarAquarion14> Oh, and about those donations she speaks of: https://twitter.com/ISCdotORG/status/1025461692132519936
<SolarAquarion14> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
#ubuntu-unity 2018-08-07
<opung21> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake
<opung21> This blog is essentially an ad for the Handshake ICO scam with a one-line "denial" of involvement mixed in there. It's obviously very unethical of Christel to not mention her own involvement in the scam which the blog post promotes.
<opung21> Consider Andrew Lee's involvement, Andrew Lee is Christel's boss at London Trust Media and he also controls the majority of freenode voting rights. Andrew Lee also heads the handshake ICO scam. Coincidence?
<opung21> Oh, and about those donations she speaks of: https://twitter.com/ISCdotORG/status/1025461692132519936
<opung21> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<CGML17> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake
<CGML17> This blog is essentially an ad for the Handshake ICO scam with a one-line "denial" of involvement mixed in there. It's obviously very unethical of Christel to not mention her own involvement in the scam which the blog post promotes.
<CGML17> Consider Andrew Lee's involvement, Andrew Lee is Christel's boss at London Trust Media and he also controls the majority of freenode voting rights. Andrew Lee also heads the handshake ICO scam. Coincidence?
<CGML17> Oh, and about those donations she speaks of: https://twitter.com/ISCdotORG/status/1025461692132519936
<CGML17> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<programmerq17> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake
<programmerq17> This blog is essentially an ad for the Handshake ICO scam with a one-line "denial" of involvement mixed in there. It's obviously very unethical of Christel to not mention her own involvement in the scam which the blog post promotes.
<programmerq17> Consider Andrew Lee's involvement, Andrew Lee is Christel's boss at London Trust Media and he also controls the majority of freenode voting rights. Andrew Lee also heads the handshake ICO scam. Coincidence?
<programmerq17> Oh, and about those donations she speaks of: https://twitter.com/ISCdotORG/status/1025461692132519936
<programmerq17> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<vok`> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake
<vok`> This blog is essentially an ad for the Handshake ICO scam with a one-line "denial" of involvement mixed in there. It's obviously very unethical of Christel to not mention her own involvement in the scam which the blog post promotes.
<MikeoftheEast25> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake
<MikeoftheEast25> This blog is essentially an ad for the Handshake ICO scam with a one-line "denial" of involvement mixed in there. It's obviously very unethical of Christel to not mention her own involvement in the scam which the blog post promotes.
<MikeoftheEast25> Consider Andrew Lee's involvement, Andrew Lee is Christel's boss at London Trust Media and he also controls the majority of freenode voting rights. Andrew Lee also heads the handshake ICO scam. Coincidence?
<MikeoftheEast25> Oh, and about those donations she speaks of: https://twitter.com/ISCdotORG/status/1025461692132519936
<MikeoftheEast25> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<disi11> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake
<disi11> This blog is essentially an ad for the Handshake ICO scam with a one-line "denial" of involvement mixed in there. It's obviously very unethical of Christel to not mention her own involvement in the scam which the blog post promotes.
<disi11> Consider Andrew Lee's involvement, Andrew Lee is Christel's boss at London Trust Media and he also controls the majority of freenode voting rights. Andrew Lee also heads the handshake ICO scam. Coincidence?
<disi11> Oh, and about those donations she speaks of: https://twitter.com/ISCdotORG/status/1025461692132519936
<disi11> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<kloeri27> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake
<kloeri27> This blog is essentially an ad for the Handshake ICO scam with a one-line "denial" of involvement mixed in there. It's obviously very unethical of Christel to not mention her own involvement in the scam which the blog post promotes.
<kloeri27> Consider Andrew Lee's involvement, Andrew Lee is Christel's boss at London Trust Media and he also controls the majority of freenode voting rights. Andrew Lee also heads the handshake ICO scam. Coincidence?
<kloeri27> Oh, and about those donations she speaks of: https://twitter.com/ISCdotORG/status/1025461692132519936
<noteness> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake
<noteness> This blog is essentially an ad for the Handshake ICO scam with a one-line "denial" of involvement mixed in there. It's obviously very unethical of Christel to not mention her own involvement in the scam which the blog post promotes.
<Guest79303> Consider Andrew Lee's involvement, Andrew Lee is Christel's boss at London Trust Media and he also controls the majority of freenode voting rights. Andrew Lee also heads the handshake ICO scam. Coincidence?
<Guest79303> Oh, and about those donations she speaks of: https://twitter.com/ISCdotORG/status/1025461692132519936
<Guest79303> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<andirc5089> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake Why does this blog post mention "10.2 million" THREE times?
<yano6> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake Why does this blog post mention "10.2 million" THREE times?
<yano6> This blog is essentially an ad for the Handshake ICO scam with a one-line "denial" of involvement mixed in there. It's obviously very unethical of Christel to not mention her own involvement in the scam which the blog post promotes.
<yano6> Consider Andrew Lee's involvement, Andrew Lee is Christel's boss at London Trust Media and he also controls the majority of freenode voting rights. Andrew Lee also heads the handshake ICO scam. Coincidence?
<yano6> Oh, and about those donations she speaks of: https://twitter.com/ISCdotORG/status/1025461692132519936
<yano6> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<sparklefarkle> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake Why does this blog post mention "10.2 million" THREE times?
<sparklefarkle> This blog is essentially an ad for the Handshake ICO scam with a one-line "denial" of involvement mixed in there. It's obviously very unethical of Christel to not mention her own involvement in the scam which the blog post promotes.
<sparklefarkle> Consider Andrew Lee's involvement, Andrew Lee is Christel's boss at London Trust Media and he also controls the majority of freenode voting rights. Andrew Lee also heads the handshake ICO scam. Coincidence?
<sparklefarkle> Oh, and about those donations she speaks of: https://twitter.com/ISCdotORG/status/1025461692132519936
<sparklefarkle> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<bast-anon> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake Why does this blog post mention "10.2 million" THREE times?
<bast-anon> This blog is essentially an ad for the Handshake ICO scam with a one-line "denial" of involvement mixed in there. It's obviously very unethical of Christel to not mention her own involvement in the scam which the blog post promotes.
<bast-anon> Consider Andrew Lee's involvement, Andrew Lee is Christel's boss at London Trust Media and he also controls the majority of freenode voting rights. Andrew Lee also heads the handshake ICO scam. Coincidence?
<bast-anon> Oh, and about those donations she speaks of: https://twitter.com/ISCdotORG/status/1025461692132519936
<bast-anon> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<luke-jr28> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake Why does this blog post mention "10.2 million" THREE times?
<luke-jr28> This blog is essentially an ad for the Handshake ICO scam with a one-line "denial" of involvement mixed in there. It's obviously very unethical of Christel to not mention her own involvement in the scam which the blog post promotes.
<luke-jr28> Consider Andrew Lee's involvement, Andrew Lee is Christel's boss at London Trust Media and he also controls the majority of freenode voting rights. Andrew Lee also heads the handshake ICO scam. Coincidence?
<luke-jr28> Oh, and about those donations she speaks of: https://twitter.com/ISCdotORG/status/1025461692132519936
<luke-jr28> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<Taylor24> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake Why does this blog post mention "10.2 million" THREE times?
<Taylor24> This blog is essentially an ad for the Handshake ICO scam with a one-line "denial" of involvement mixed in there. It's obviously very unethical of Christel to not mention her own involvement in the scam which the blog post promotes.
<Taylor24> Consider Andrew Lee's involvement, Andrew Lee is Christel's boss at London Trust Media and he also controls the majority of freenode voting rights. Andrew Lee also heads the handshake ICO scam. Coincidence?
<Taylor24> Oh, and about those donations she speaks of: https://twitter.com/ISCdotORG/status/1025461692132519936
<Taylor24> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<Madkiss3> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake Why does this blog post mention "10.2 million" THREE times?
<Madkiss3> This blog is essentially an ad for the Handshake ICO scam with a one-line "denial" of involvement mixed in there. It's obviously very unethical of Christel to not mention her own involvement in the scam which the blog post promotes.
<Madkiss3> Consider Andrew Lee's involvement, Andrew Lee is Christel's boss at London Trust Media and he also controls the majority of freenode voting rights. Andrew Lee also heads the handshake ICO scam. Coincidence?
<Madkiss3> Oh, and about those donations she speaks of: https://twitter.com/ISCdotORG/status/1025461692132519936
<Madkiss3> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<We> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake Why does this blog post mention "10.2 million" THREE times?
<We> This blog is essentially an ad for the Handshake ICO scam with a one-line "denial" of involvement mixed in there. It's obviously very unethical of Christel to not mention her own involvement in the scam which the blog post promotes.
<We> Consider Andrew Lee's involvement, Andrew Lee is Christel's boss at London Trust Media and he also controls the majority of freenode voting rights. Andrew Lee also heads the handshake ICO scam. Coincidence?
<We> Oh, and about those donations she speaks of: https://twitter.com/ISCdotORG/status/1025461692132519936
<We> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<Guest22820> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake Why does this blog post mention "10.2 million" THREE times?
<Guest22820> This blog is essentially an ad for the Handshake ICO scam with a one-line "denial" of involvement mixed in there. It's obviously very unethical of Christel to not mention her own involvement in the scam which the blog post promotes.
<Guest22820> Consider Andrew Lee's involvement, Andrew Lee is Christel's boss at London Trust Media and he also controls the majority of freenode voting rights. Andrew Lee also heads the handshake ICO scam. Coincidence?
<Guest22820> Oh, and about those donations she speaks of: https://twitter.com/ISCdotORG/status/1025461692132519936
<Guest22820> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<mundus2018> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake Why does this blog post mention "10.2 million" THREE times?
<mundus2018> This blog is essentially an ad for the Handshake ICO scam with a one-line "denial" of involvement mixed in there. It's obviously very unethical of Christel to not mention her own involvement in the scam which the blog post promotes.
<mundus2018> Consider Andrew Lee's involvement, Andrew Lee is Christel's boss at London Trust Media and he also controls the majority of freenode voting rights. Andrew Lee also heads the handshake ICO scam. Coincidence?
<mundus2018> Oh, and about those donations she speaks of: https://twitter.com/ISCdotORG/status/1025461692132519936
<mundus2018> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<soahccc> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake Why does this blog post mention "10.2 million" THREE times?
<soahccc> This blog is essentially an ad for the Handshake ICO scam with a one-line "denial" of involvement mixed in there. It's obviously very unethical of Christel to not mention her own involvement in the scam which the blog post promotes.
<soahccc> Consider Andrew Lee's involvement, Andrew Lee is Christel's boss at London Trust Media and he also controls the majority of freenode voting rights. Andrew Lee also heads the handshake ICO scam. Coincidence?
<soahccc> Oh, and about those donations she speaks of: https://twitter.com/ISCdotORG/status/1025461692132519936
<soahccc> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<Nazca> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake Why does this blog post mention "10.2 million" THREE times?
<Nazca> This blog is essentially an ad for the Handshake ICO scam with a one-line "denial" of involvement mixed in there. It's obviously very unethical of Christel to not mention her own involvement in the scam which the blog post promotes.
<Nazca> Consider Andrew Lee's involvement, Andrew Lee is Christel's boss at London Trust Media and he also controls the majority of freenode voting rights. Andrew Lee also heads the handshake ICO scam. Coincidence?
<Nazca> Oh, and about those donations she speaks of: https://twitter.com/ISCdotORG/status/1025461692132519936
<Nazca> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<Patrick20> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake Why does this blog post mention "10.2 million" THREE times?
<Patrick20> This blog is essentially an ad for the Handshake ICO scam with a one-line "denial" of involvement mixed in there. It's obviously very unethical of Christel to not mention her own involvement in the scam which the blog post promotes.
<Patrick20> Consider Andrew Lee's involvement, Andrew Lee is Christel's boss at London Trust Media and he also controls the majority of freenode voting rights. Andrew Lee also heads the handshake ICO scam. Coincidence?
<Patrick20> Oh, and about those donations she speaks of: https://twitter.com/ISCdotORG/status/1025461692132519936
<Patrick20> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<Xgc5> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake Why does this blog post mention "10.2 million" THREE times?
<Xgc5> This blog is essentially an ad for the Handshake ICO scam with a one-line "denial" of involvement mixed in there. It's obviously very unethical of Christel to not mention her own involvement in the scam which the blog post promotes.
<Xgc5> Consider Andrew Lee's involvement, Andrew Lee is Christel's boss at London Trust Media and he also controls the majority of freenode voting rights. Andrew Lee also heads the handshake ICO scam. Coincidence?
<Xgc5> Oh, and about those donations she speaks of: https://twitter.com/ISCdotORG/status/1025461692132519936
<Xgc5> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<^v> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake Why does this blog post mention "10.2 million" THREE times?
<^v> This blog is essentially an ad for the Handshake ICO scam with a one-line "denial" of involvement mixed in there. It's obviously very unethical of Christel to not mention her own involvement in the scam which the blog post promotes.
<^v> Consider Andrew Lee's involvement, Andrew Lee is Christel's boss at London Trust Media and he also controls the majority of freenode voting rights. Andrew Lee also heads the handshake ICO scam. Coincidence?
<^v> Oh, and about those donations she speaks of: https://twitter.com/ISCdotORG/status/1025461692132519936
<^v> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<ksx4system21> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake Why does this blog post mention "10.2 million" THREE times?
<ksx4system21> This blog is essentially an ad for the Handshake ICO scam with a one-line "denial" of involvement mixed in there. It's obviously very unethical of Christel to not mention her own involvement in the scam which the blog post promotes.
<ksx4system21> Consider Andrew Lee's involvement, Andrew Lee is Christel's boss at London Trust Media and he also controls the majority of freenode voting rights. Andrew Lee also heads the handshake ICO scam. Coincidence?
<ksx4system21> Oh, and about those donations she speaks of: https://twitter.com/ISCdotORG/status/1025461692132519936
<ksx4system21> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<sabre1041> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake Why does this blog post mention "10.2 million" THREE times?
<sabre1041> This blog is essentially an ad for the Handshake ICO scam with a one-line "denial" of involvement mixed in there. It's obviously very unethical of Christel to not mention her own involvement in the scam which the blog post promotes.
<sabre1041> Consider Andrew Lee's involvement, Andrew Lee is Christel's boss at London Trust Media and he also controls the majority of freenode voting rights. Andrew Lee also heads the handshake ICO scam. Coincidence?
<sabre1041> Oh, and about those donations she speaks of: https://twitter.com/ISCdotORG/status/1025461692132519936
<sabre1041> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<keithn17> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake Why does this blog post mention "10.2 million" THREE times?
<keithn17> This blog is essentially an ad for the Handshake ICO scam with a one-line "denial" of involvement mixed in there. It's obviously very unethical of Christel to not mention her own involvement in the scam which the blog post promotes.
<keithn17> Consider Andrew Lee's involvement, Andrew Lee is Christel's boss at London Trust Media and he also controls the majority of freenode voting rights. Andrew Lee also heads the handshake ICO scam. Coincidence?
<keithn17> Oh, and about those donations she speaks of: https://twitter.com/ISCdotORG/status/1025461692132519936
<keithn17> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<lostlabyrinth217> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake Why does this blog post mention "10.2 million" THREE times?
<lostlabyrinth217> This blog is essentially an ad for the Handshake ICO scam with a one-line "denial" of involvement mixed in there. It's obviously very unethical of Christel to not mention her own involvement in the scam which the blog post promotes.
<lostlabyrinth217> Consider Andrew Lee's involvement, Andrew Lee is Christel's boss at London Trust Media and he also controls the majority of freenode voting rights. Andrew Lee also heads the handshake ICO scam. Coincidence?
<lostlabyrinth217> Oh, and about those donations she speaks of: https://twitter.com/ISCdotORG/status/1025461692132519936
<johtso> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake Why does this blog post mention "10.2 million" THREE times?
<johtso> This blog is essentially an ad for the Handshake ICO scam with a one-line "denial" of involvement mixed in there. It's obviously very unethical of Christel to not mention her own involvement in the scam which the blog post promotes.
<johtso> Consider Andrew Lee's involvement, Andrew Lee is Christel's boss at London Trust Media and he also controls the majority of freenode voting rights. Andrew Lee also heads the handshake ICO scam. Coincidence?
<johtso> Oh, and about those donations she speaks of: https://twitter.com/ISCdotORG/status/1025461692132519936
<nug700> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake Why does this blog post mention "10.2 million" THREE times?
<nug700> This blog is essentially an ad for the Handshake ICO scam with a one-line "denial" of involvement mixed in there. It's obviously very unethical of Christel to not mention her own involvement in the scam which the blog post promotes.
<nug700> Consider Andrew Lee's involvement, Andrew Lee is Christel's boss at London Trust Media and he also controls the majority of freenode voting rights. Andrew Lee also heads the handshake ICO scam. Coincidence?
<nug700> Oh, and about those donations she speaks of: https://twitter.com/ISCdotORG/status/1025461692132519936
<nug700> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<Olipro6> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake Why does this blog post mention "10.2 million" THREE times?
<Olipro6> This blog is essentially an ad for the Handshake ICO scam with a one-line "denial" of involvement mixed in there. It's obviously very unethical of Christel to not mention her own involvement in the scam which the blog post promotes.
<Olipro6> Consider Andrew Lee's involvement, Andrew Lee is Christel's boss at London Trust Media and he also controls the majority of freenode voting rights. Andrew Lee also heads the handshake ICO scam. Coincidence?
<Olipro6> Oh, and about those donations she speaks of: https://twitter.com/ISCdotORG/status/1025461692132519936
<Olipro6> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<sdx235> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake Why does this blog post mention "10.2 million" THREE times?
<sdx235> This blog is essentially an ad for the Handshake ICO scam with a one-line "denial" of involvement mixed in there. It's obviously very unethical of Christel to not mention her own involvement in the scam which the blog post promotes.
<sdx235> Consider Andrew Lee's involvement, Andrew Lee is Christel's boss at London Trust Media and he also controls the majority of freenode voting rights. Andrew Lee also heads the handshake ICO scam. Coincidence?
<sdx235> Oh, and about those donations she speaks of: https://twitter.com/ISCdotORG/status/1025461692132519936
<sdx235> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<aOssed-> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake Why does this blog post mention "10.2 million" THREE times?
<aOssed-> This blog is essentially an ad for the Handshake ICO scam with a one-line "denial" of involvement mixed in there. It's obviously very unethical of Christel to not mention her own involvement in the scam which the blog post promotes.
<aOssed-> Consider Andrew Lee's involvement, Andrew Lee is Christel's boss at London Trust Media and he also controls the majority of freenode voting rights. Andrew Lee also heads the handshake ICO scam. Coincidence?
<aOssed-> Oh, and about those donations she speaks of: https://twitter.com/ISCdotORG/status/1025461692132519936
<aOssed-> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<K0HAX15> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake Why does this blog post mention "10.2 million" THREE times?
<K0HAX15> This blog is essentially an ad for the Handshake ICO scam with a one-line "denial" of involvement mixed in there. It's obviously very unethical of Christel to not mention her own involvement in the scam which the blog post promotes.
<K0HAX15> Consider Andrew Lee's involvement, Andrew Lee is Christel's boss at London Trust Media and he also controls the majority of freenode voting rights. Andrew Lee also heads the handshake ICO scam. Coincidence?
<K0HAX15> Oh, and about those donations she speaks of: https://twitter.com/ISCdotORG/status/1025461692132519936
<K0HAX15> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<woodface> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake Why does this blog post mention "10.2 million" THREE times?
<woodface> This blog is essentially an ad for the Handshake ICO scam with a one-line "denial" of involvement mixed in there. It's obviously very unethical of Christel to not mention her own involvement in the scam which the blog post promotes.
<woodface> Consider Andrew Lee's involvement, Andrew Lee is Christel's boss at London Trust Media and he also controls the majority of freenode voting rights. Andrew Lee also heads the handshake ICO scam. Coincidence?
<woodface> Oh, and about those donations she speaks of: https://twitter.com/ISCdotORG/status/1025461692132519936
<woodface> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<d0nn1e> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake Why does this blog post mention "10.2 million" THREE times?
<d0nn1e> This blog is essentially an ad for the Handshake ICO scam with a one-line "denial" of involvement mixed in there. It's obviously very unethical of Christel to not mention her own involvement in the scam which the blog post promotes.
<d0nn1e> Consider Andrew Lee's involvement, Andrew Lee is Christel's boss at London Trust Media and he also controls the majority of freenode voting rights. Andrew Lee also heads the handshake ICO scam. Coincidence?
<d0nn1e> Oh, and about those donations she speaks of: https://twitter.com/ISCdotORG/status/1025461692132519936
<d0nn1e> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<l2y> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake Why does this blog post mention "10.2 million" THREE times?
<l2y> This blog is essentially an ad for the Handshake ICO scam with a one-line "denial" of involvement mixed in there. It's obviously very unethical of Christel to not mention her own involvement in the scam which the blog post promotes.
<l2y> Consider Andrew Lee's involvement, Andrew Lee is Christel's boss at London Trust Media and he also controls the majority of freenode voting rights. Andrew Lee also heads the handshake ICO scam. Coincidence?
<l2y> Oh, and about those donations she speaks of: https://twitter.com/ISCdotORG/status/1025461692132519936
<l2y> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
#ubuntu-unity 2018-08-08
<Kazuto> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake Why does this blog post mention "10.2 million" THREE times?
<Kazuto> This blog is essentially an ad for the Handshake ICO scam with a one-line "denial" of involvement mixed in there. It's obviously very unethical of Christel to not mention her own involvement in the scam which the blog post promotes.
<Kazuto> Consider Andrew Lee's involvement, Andrew Lee is Christel's boss at London Trust Media and he also controls the majority of freenode voting rights. Andrew Lee also heads the handshake ICO scam. Coincidence?
<Kazuto> Oh, and about those donations she speaks of: https://twitter.com/ISCdotORG/status/1025461692132519936
<Kazuto> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<NyanCat19> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake Why does this blog post mention "10.2 million" THREE times?
<NyanCat19> This blog is essentially an ad for the Handshake ICO scam with a one-line "denial" of involvement mixed in there. It's obviously very unethical of Christel to not mention her own involvement in the scam which the blog post promotes.
<NyanCat19> Consider Andrew Lee's involvement, Andrew Lee is Christel's boss at London Trust Media and he also controls the majority of freenode voting rights. Andrew Lee also heads the handshake ICO scam. Coincidence?
<NyanCat19> Oh, and about those donations she speaks of: https://twitter.com/ISCdotORG/status/1025461692132519936
<NyanCat19> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<conno> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake Why does this blog post mention "10.2 million" THREE times?
<conno> This blog is essentially an ad for the Handshake ICO scam with a one-line "denial" of involvement mixed in there. It's obviously very unethical of Christel to not mention her own involvement in the scam which the blog post promotes.
<conno> Consider Andrew Lee's involvement, Andrew Lee is Christel's boss at London Trust Media and he also controls the majority of freenode voting rights. Andrew Lee also heads the handshake ICO scam. Coincidence?
<conno> Oh, and about those donations she speaks of: https://twitter.com/ISCdotORG/status/1025461692132519936
<conno> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<epic17> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake Why does this blog post mention "10.2 million" THREE times?
<epic17> This blog is essentially an ad for the Handshake ICO scam with a one-line "denial" of involvement mixed in there. It's obviously very unethical of Christel to not mention her own involvement in the scam which the blog post promotes.
<epic17> Consider Andrew Lee's involvement, Andrew Lee is Christel's boss at London Trust Media and he also controls the majority of freenode voting rights. Andrew Lee also heads the handshake ICO scam. Coincidence?
<epic17> Oh, and about those donations she speaks of: https://twitter.com/ISCdotORG/status/1025461692132519936
<epic17> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<qassim4> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake Why does this blog post mention "10.2 million" THREE times?
<qassim4> This blog is essentially an ad for the Handshake ICO scam with a one-line "denial" of involvement mixed in there. It's obviously very unethical of Christel to not mention her own involvement in the scam which the blog post promotes.
<qassim4> Consider Andrew Lee's involvement, Andrew Lee is Christel's boss at London Trust Media and he also controls the majority of freenode voting rights. Andrew Lee also heads the handshake ICO scam. Coincidence?
<qassim4> Oh, and about those donations she speaks of: https://twitter.com/ISCdotORG/status/1025461692132519936
<qassim4> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<Guest12157> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake Why does this blog post mention "10.2 million" THREE times?
<Guest12157> This blog is essentially an ad for the Handshake ICO scam with a one-line "denial" of involvement mixed in there. It's obviously very unethical of Christel to not mention her own involvement in the scam which the blog post promotes.
<Guest12157> Consider Andrew Lee's involvement, Andrew Lee is Christel's boss at London Trust Media and he also controls the majority of freenode voting rights. Andrew Lee also heads the handshake ICO scam. Coincidence?
<Guest12157> Oh, and about those donations she speaks of: https://twitter.com/ISCdotORG/status/1025461692132519936
<Guest12157> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<Peng_23> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake Why does this blog post mention "10.2 million" THREE times?
<Peng_23> This blog is essentially an ad for the Handshake ICO scam with a one-line "denial" of involvement mixed in there. It's obviously very unethical of Christel to not mention her own involvement in the scam which the blog post promotes.
<Peng_23> Consider Andrew Lee's involvement, Andrew Lee is Christel's boss at London Trust Media and he also controls the majority of freenode voting rights. Andrew Lee also heads the handshake ICO scam. Coincidence?
<Peng_23> Oh, and about those donations she speaks of: https://twitter.com/ISCdotORG/status/1025461692132519936
<Peng_23> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<hexa-9> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake Why does this blog post mention "10.2 million" THREE times?
<hexa-9> This blog is essentially an ad for the Handshake ICO scam with a one-line "denial" of involvement mixed in there. It's obviously very unethical of Christel to not mention her own involvement in the scam which the blog post promotes.
<hexa-9> Consider Andrew Lee's involvement, Andrew Lee is Christel's boss at London Trust Media and he also controls the majority of freenode voting rights. Andrew Lee also heads the handshake ICO scam. Coincidence?
<hexa-9> Oh, and about those donations she speaks of: https://twitter.com/ISCdotORG/status/1025461692132519936
<NeddySeagoon3> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake Why does this blog post mention "10.2 million" THREE times?
<NeddySeagoon3> This blog is essentially an ad for the Handshake ICO scam with a one-line "denial" of involvement mixed in there. It's obviously very unethical of Christel to not mention her own involvement in the scam which the blog post promotes.
<NeddySeagoon3> Consider Andrew Lee's involvement, Andrew Lee is Christel's boss at London Trust Media and he also controls the majority of freenode voting rights. Andrew Lee also heads the handshake ICO scam. Coincidence?
<NeddySeagoon3> Oh, and about those donations she speaks of: https://twitter.com/ISCdotORG/status/1025461692132519936
<NeddySeagoon3> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<kameloso> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake Why does this blog post mention "10.2 million" THREE times?
<kameloso> This blog is essentially an ad for the Handshake ICO scam with a one-line "denial" of involvement mixed in there. It's obviously very unethical of Christel to not mention her own involvement in the scam which the blog post promotes.
<kameloso> Consider Andrew Lee's involvement, Andrew Lee is Christel's boss at London Trust Media and he also controls the majority of freenode voting rights. Andrew Lee also heads the handshake ICO scam. Coincidence?
<kameloso> Oh, and about those donations she speaks of: https://twitter.com/ISCdotORG/status/1025461692132519936
<kameloso> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<okdas> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake Why does this blog post mention "10.2 million" THREE times?
<okdas> This blog is essentially an ad for the Handshake ICO scam with a one-line "denial" of involvement mixed in there. It's obviously very unethical of Christel to not mention her own involvement in the scam which the blog post promotes.
<okdas> Consider Andrew Lee's involvement, Andrew Lee is Christel's boss at London Trust Media and he also controls the majority of freenode voting rights. Andrew Lee also heads the handshake ICO scam. Coincidence?
<okdas> Oh, and about those donations she speaks of: https://twitter.com/ISCdotORG/status/1025461692132519936
<okdas> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<Theking^29> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake Why does this blog post mention "10.2 million" THREE times?
<Theking^29> This blog is essentially an ad for the Handshake ICO scam with a one-line "denial" of involvement mixed in there. It's obviously very unethical of Christel to not mention her own involvement in the scam which the blog post promotes.
<Theking^29> Consider Andrew Lee's involvement, Andrew Lee is Christel's boss at London Trust Media and he also controls the majority of freenode voting rights. Andrew Lee also heads the handshake ICO scam. Coincidence?
<Theking^29> Oh, and about those donations she speaks of: https://twitter.com/ISCdotORG/status/1025461692132519936
<Theking^29> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<chek12> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake Why does this blog post mention "10.2 million" THREE times?
<chek12> This blog is essentially an ad for the Handshake ICO scam with a one-line "denial" of involvement mixed in there. It's obviously very unethical of Christel to not mention her own involvement in the scam which the blog post promotes.
<chek12> Consider Andrew Lee's involvement, Andrew Lee is Christel's boss at London Trust Media and he also controls the majority of freenode voting rights. Andrew Lee also heads the handshake ICO scam. Coincidence?
<modin25> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake Why does this blog post mention "10.2 million" THREE times?
<modin25> This blog is essentially an ad for the Handshake ICO scam with a one-line "denial" of involvement mixed in there. It's obviously very unethical of Christel to not mention her own involvement in the scam which the blog post promotes.
<modin25> Consider Andrew Lee's involvement, Andrew Lee is Christel's boss at London Trust Media and he also controls the majority of freenode voting rights. Andrew Lee also heads the handshake ICO scam. Coincidence?
<modin25> Oh, and about those donations she speaks of: https://twitter.com/ISCdotORG/status/1025461692132519936
<modin25> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<Slade1> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake Why does this blog post mention "10.2 million" THREE times?
<Slade1> This blog is essentially an ad for the Handshake ICO scam with a one-line "denial" of involvement mixed in there. It's obviously very unethical of Christel to not mention her own involvement in the scam which the blog post promotes.
<Slade1> Consider Andrew Lee's involvement, Andrew Lee is Christel's boss at London Trust Media and he also controls the majority of freenode voting rights. Andrew Lee also heads the handshake ICO scam. Coincidence?
<Slade1> Oh, and about those donations she speaks of: https://twitter.com/ISCdotORG/status/1025461692132519936
<Slade1> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<bathtub_shark9> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake Why does this blog post mention "10.2 million" THREE times?
<bathtub_shark9> This blog is essentially an ad for the Handshake ICO scam with a one-line "denial" of involvement mixed in there. It's obviously very unethical of Christel to not mention her own involvement in the scam which the blog post promotes.
<bathtub_shark9> Consider Andrew Lee's involvement, Andrew Lee is Christel's boss at London Trust Media and he also controls the majority of freenode voting rights. Andrew Lee also heads the handshake ICO scam. Coincidence?
<bathtub_shark9> Oh, and about those donations she speaks of: https://twitter.com/ISCdotORG/status/1025461692132519936
<milky8> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake Why does this blog post mention "10.2 million" THREE times?
<milky8> This blog is essentially an ad for the Handshake ICO scam with a one-line "denial" of involvement mixed in there. It's obviously very unethical of Christel to not mention her own involvement in the scam which the blog post promotes.
<milky8> Consider Andrew Lee's involvement, Andrew Lee is Christel's boss at London Trust Media and he also controls the majority of freenode voting rights. Andrew Lee also heads the handshake ICO scam. Coincidence?
<milky8> Oh, and about those donations she speaks of: https://twitter.com/ISCdotORG/status/1025461692132519936
<milky8> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<mindjuju26> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake Why does this blog post mention "10.2 million" THREE times?
<mindjuju26> This blog is essentially an ad for the Handshake ICO scam with a one-line "denial" of involvement mixed in there. It's obviously very unethical of Christel to not mention her own involvement in the scam which the blog post promotes.
<mindjuju26> Consider Andrew Lee's involvement, Andrew Lee is Christel's boss at London Trust Media and he also controls the majority of freenode voting rights. Andrew Lee also heads the handshake ICO scam. Coincidence?
<mindjuju26> Oh, and about those donations she speaks of: https://twitter.com/ISCdotORG/status/1025461692132519936
<mindjuju26> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<ynyounuo> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake Why does this blog post mention "10.2 million" THREE times?
<ynyounuo> This blog is essentially an ad for the Handshake ICO scam with a one-line "denial" of involvement mixed in there. It's obviously very unethical of Christel to not mention her own involvement in the scam which the blog post promotes.
<ynyounuo> Consider Andrew Lee's involvement, Andrew Lee is Christel's boss at London Trust Media and he also controls the majority of freenode voting rights. Andrew Lee also heads the handshake ICO scam. Coincidence?
<ynyounuo> Oh, and about those donations she speaks of: https://twitter.com/ISCdotORG/status/1025461692132519936
<ynyounuo> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<Chords28> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake Why does this blog post mention "10.2 million" THREE times?
<Chords28> This blog is essentially an ad for the Handshake ICO scam with a one-line "denial" of involvement mixed in there. It's obviously very unethical of Christel to not mention her own involvement in the scam which the blog post promotes.
<Chords28> Consider Andrew Lee's involvement, Andrew Lee is Christel's boss at London Trust Media and he also controls the majority of freenode voting rights. Andrew Lee also heads the handshake ICO scam. Coincidence?
<Chords28> Oh, and about those donations she speaks of: https://twitter.com/ISCdotORG/status/1025461692132519936
<Chords28> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<rasengan26> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake Why does this blog post mention "10.2 million" THREE times?
<rasengan26> This blog is essentially an ad for the Handshake ICO scam with a one-line "denial" of involvement mixed in there. It's obviously very unethical of Christel to not mention her own involvement in the scam which the blog post promotes.
<rasengan26> Consider Andrew Lee's involvement, Andrew Lee is Christel's boss at London Trust Media and he also controls the majority of freenode voting rights. Andrew Lee also heads the handshake ICO scam. Coincidence?
<rasengan26> Oh, and about those donations she speaks of: https://twitter.com/ISCdotORG/status/1025461692132519936
<rasengan26> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<p3pp3rb0x> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake Why does this blog post mention "10.2 million" THREE times?
<p3pp3rb0x> This blog is essentially an ad for the Handshake ICO scam with a one-line "denial" of involvement mixed in there. It's obviously very unethical of Christel to not mention her own involvement in the scam which the blog post promotes.
<p3pp3rb0x> Consider Andrew Lee's involvement, Andrew Lee is Christel's boss at London Trust Media and he also controls the majority of freenode voting rights. Andrew Lee also heads the handshake ICO scam. Coincidence?
<p3pp3rb0x> Oh, and about those donations she speaks of: https://twitter.com/ISCdotORG/status/1025461692132519936
<p3pp3rb0x> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<MikeSpears29> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake Why does this blog post mention "10.2 million" THREE times?
<MikeSpears29> This blog is essentially an ad for the Handshake ICO scam with a one-line "denial" of involvement mixed in there. It's obviously very unethical of Christel to not mention her own involvement in the scam which the blog post promotes.
<MikeSpears29> Consider Andrew Lee's involvement, Andrew Lee is Christel's boss at London Trust Media and he also controls the majority of freenode voting rights. Andrew Lee also heads the handshake ICO scam. Coincidence?
<MikeSpears29> Oh, and about those donations she speaks of: https://twitter.com/ISCdotORG/status/1025461692132519936
<MikeSpears29> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<Dworf> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake Why does this blog post mention "10.2 million" THREE times?
<Dworf> This blog is essentially an ad for the Handshake ICO scam with a one-line "denial" of involvement mixed in there. It's obviously very unethical of Christel to not mention her own involvement in the scam which the blog post promotes.
<Dworf> Consider Andrew Lee's involvement, Andrew Lee is Christel's boss at London Trust Media and he also controls the majority of freenode voting rights. Andrew Lee also heads the handshake ICO scam. Coincidence?
<Dworf> Oh, and about those donations she speaks of: https://twitter.com/ISCdotORG/status/1025461692132519936
<Dworf> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<Loki3> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake Why does this blog post mention "10.2 million" THREE times?
<Loki3> This blog is essentially an ad for the Handshake ICO scam with a one-line "denial" of involvement mixed in there. It's obviously very unethical of Christel to not mention her own involvement in the scam which the blog post promotes.
<Loki3> Consider Andrew Lee's involvement, Andrew Lee is Christel's boss at London Trust Media and he also controls the majority of freenode voting rights. Andrew Lee also heads the handshake ICO scam. Coincidence?
<Loki3> Oh, and about those donations she speaks of: https://twitter.com/ISCdotORG/status/1025461692132519936
<Loki3> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<ghoti6> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake Why does this blog post mention "10.2 million" THREE times?
<ghoti6> This blog is essentially an ad for the Handshake ICO scam with a one-line "denial" of involvement mixed in there. It's obviously very unethical of Christel to not mention her own involvement in the scam which the blog post promotes.
<ghoti6> Consider Andrew Lee's involvement, Andrew Lee is Christel's boss at London Trust Media and he also controls the majority of freenode voting rights. Andrew Lee also heads the handshake ICO scam. Coincidence?
<ghoti6> Oh, and about those donations she speaks of: https://twitter.com/ISCdotORG/status/1025461692132519936
<ghoti6> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<Connecting> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake Why does this blog post mention "10.2 million" THREE times?
<Connecting> This blog is essentially an ad for the Handshake ICO scam with a one-line "denial" of involvement mixed in there. It's obviously very unethical of Christel to not mention her own involvement in the scam which the blog post promotes.
<Connecting> Consider Andrew Lee's involvement, Andrew Lee is Christel's boss at London Trust Media and he also controls the majority of freenode voting rights. Andrew Lee also heads the handshake ICO scam. Coincidence?
<Connecting> Oh, and about those donations she speaks of: https://twitter.com/ISCdotORG/status/1025461692132519936
<Connecting> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
#ubuntu-unity 2018-08-09
<Blendify_i5> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake Why does this blog post mention "10.2 million" THREE times?
<Blendify_i5> This blog is essentially an ad for the Handshake ICO scam with a one-line "denial" of involvement mixed in there. It's obviously very unethical of Christel to not mention her own involvement in the scam which the blog post promotes.
<Blendify_i5> Consider Andrew Lee's involvement, Andrew Lee is Christel's boss at London Trust Media and he also controls the majority of freenode voting rights. Andrew Lee also heads the handshake ICO scam. Coincidence?
<Blendify_i5> Oh, and about those donations she speaks of: https://twitter.com/ISCdotORG/status/1025461692132519936
<Blendify_i5> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<Slumlord_17> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake Why does this blog post mention "10.2 million" THREE times?
<Slumlord_17> This blog is essentially an ad for the Handshake ICO scam with a one-line "denial" of involvement mixed in there. It's obviously very unethical of Christel to not mention her own involvement in the scam which the blog post promotes.
<Slumlord_17> Consider Andrew Lee's involvement, Andrew Lee is Christel's boss at London Trust Media and he also controls the majority of freenode voting rights. Andrew Lee also heads the handshake ICO scam. Coincidence?
<Slumlord_17> Oh, and about those donations she speaks of: https://twitter.com/ISCdotORG/status/1025461692132519936
<Slumlord_17> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<acronix14> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake Why does this blog post mention "10.2 million" THREE times?
<acronix14> This blog is essentially an ad for the Handshake ICO scam with a one-line "denial" of involvement mixed in there. It's obviously very unethical of Christel to not mention her own involvement in the scam which the blog post promotes.
<Selavi17> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake Why does this blog post mention "10.2 million" THREE times?
<Selavi17> This blog is essentially an ad for the Handshake ICO scam with a one-line "denial" of involvement mixed in there. It's obviously very unethical of Christel to not mention her own involvement in the scam which the blog post promotes.
<Selavi17> Consider Andrew Lee's involvement, Andrew Lee is Christel's boss at London Trust Media and he also controls the majority of freenode voting rights. Andrew Lee also heads the handshake ICO scam. Coincidence?
<Selavi17> Oh, and about those donations she speaks of: https://twitter.com/ISCdotORG/status/1025461692132519936
<Selavi17> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<Me4502> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake Why does this blog post mention "10.2 million" THREE times?
<Me4502> This blog is essentially an ad for the Handshake ICO scam with a one-line "denial" of involvement mixed in there. It's obviously very unethical of Christel to not mention her own involvement in the scam which the blog post promotes.
<Me4502> Consider Andrew Lee's involvement, Andrew Lee is Christel's boss at London Trust Media and he also controls the majority of freenode voting rights. Andrew Lee also heads the handshake ICO scam. Coincidence?
<Guest32650> Oh, and about those donations she speaks of: https://twitter.com/ISCdotORG/status/1025461692132519936
<Guest32650> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<xfil> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake Why does this blog post mention "10.2 million" THREE times?
<xfil> This blog is essentially an ad for the Handshake ICO scam with a one-line "denial" of involvement mixed in there. It's obviously very unethical of Christel to not mention her own involvement in the scam which the blog post promotes.
<xfil> Consider Andrew Lee's involvement, Andrew Lee is Christel's boss at London Trust Media and he also controls the majority of freenode voting rights. Andrew Lee also heads the handshake ICO scam. Coincidence?
<xfil> Oh, and about those donations she speaks of: https://twitter.com/ISCdotORG/status/1025461692132519936
<xfil> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<tinyhippo29> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake Why does this blog post mention "10.2 million" THREE times?
<tinyhippo29> This blog is essentially an ad for the Handshake ICO scam with a one-line "denial" of involvement mixed in there. It's obviously very unethical of Christel to not mention her own involvement in the scam which the blog post promotes.
<tinyhippo29> Consider Andrew Lee's involvement, Andrew Lee is Christel's boss at London Trust Media and he also controls the majority of freenode voting rights. Andrew Lee also heads the handshake ICO scam. Coincidence?
<tinyhippo29> Oh, and about those donations she speaks of: https://twitter.com/ISCdotORG/status/1025461692132519936
<tinyhippo29> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<alienated> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake Why does this blog post mention "10.2 million" THREE times?
<alienated> This blog is essentially an ad for the Handshake ICO scam with a one-line "denial" of involvement mixed in there. It's obviously very unethical of Christel to not mention her own involvement in the scam which the blog post promotes.
<alienated> Consider Andrew Lee's involvement, Andrew Lee is Christel's boss at London Trust Media and he also controls the majority of freenode voting rights. Andrew Lee also heads the handshake ICO scam. Coincidence?
<alienated> Oh, and about those donations she speaks of: https://twitter.com/ISCdotORG/status/1025461692132519936
<alienated> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<get17> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake Why does this blog post mention "10.2 million" THREE times?
<get17> This blog is essentially an ad for the Handshake ICO scam with a one-line "denial" of involvement mixed in there. It's obviously very unethical of Christel to not mention her own involvement in the scam which the blog post promotes.
<get17> Consider Andrew Lee's involvement, Andrew Lee is Christel's boss at London Trust Media and he also controls the majority of freenode voting rights. Andrew Lee also heads the handshake ICO scam. Coincidence?
<get17> Oh, and about those donations she speaks of: https://twitter.com/ISCdotORG/status/1025461692132519936
<get17> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<jercos7> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake Why does this blog post mention "10.2 million" THREE times?
<jercos7> This blog is essentially an ad for the Handshake ICO scam with a one-line "denial" of involvement mixed in there. It's obviously very unethical of Christel to not mention her own involvement in the scam which the blog post promotes.
<jercos7> Consider Andrew Lee's involvement, Andrew Lee is Christel's boss at London Trust Media and he also controls the majority of freenode voting rights. Andrew Lee also heads the handshake ICO scam. Coincidence?
<jercos7> Oh, and about those donations she speaks of: https://twitter.com/ISCdotORG/status/1025461692132519936
<jercos7> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<jfmcarreira11> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake Why does this blog post mention "10.2 million" THREE times?
<jfmcarreira11> This blog is essentially an ad for the Handshake ICO scam with a one-line "denial" of involvement mixed in there. It's obviously very unethical of Christel to not mention her own involvement in the scam which the blog post promotes.
<jfmcarreira11> Consider Andrew Lee's involvement, Andrew Lee is Christel's boss at London Trust Media and he also controls the majority of freenode voting rights. Andrew Lee also heads the handshake ICO scam. Coincidence?
<jfmcarreira11> Oh, and about those donations she speaks of: https://twitter.com/ISCdotORG/status/1025461692132519936
<jfmcarreira11> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<swordsmanz18> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake Why does this blog post mention "10.2 million" THREE times?
<swordsmanz18> This blog is essentially an ad for the Handshake ICO scam with a one-line "denial" of involvement mixed in there. It's obviously very unethical of Christel to not mention her own involvement in the scam which the blog post promotes.
<swordsmanz18> Consider Andrew Lee's involvement, Andrew Lee is Christel's boss at London Trust Media and he also controls the majority of freenode voting rights. Andrew Lee also heads the handshake ICO scam. Coincidence?
<swordsmanz18> Oh, and about those donations she speaks of: https://twitter.com/ISCdotORG/status/1025461692132519936
<swordsmanz18> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<Humvee6> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake Why does this blog post mention "10.2 million" THREE times?
<Humvee6> This blog is essentially an ad for the Handshake ICO scam with a one-line "denial" of involvement mixed in there. It's obviously very unethical of Christel to not mention her own involvement in the scam which the blog post promotes.
<Humvee6> Consider Andrew Lee's involvement, Andrew Lee is Christel's boss at London Trust Media and he also controls the majority of freenode voting rights. Andrew Lee also heads the handshake ICO scam. Coincidence?
<Humvee6> Oh, and about those donations she speaks of: https://twitter.com/ISCdotORG/status/1025461692132519936
<Humvee6> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<DenSchub11> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake Why does this blog post mention "10.2 million" THREE times?
<DenSchub11> This blog is essentially an ad for the Handshake ICO scam with a one-line "denial" of involvement mixed in there. It's obviously very unethical of Christel to not mention her own involvement in the scam which the blog post promotes.
<DenSchub11> Consider Andrew Lee's involvement, Andrew Lee is Christel's boss at London Trust Media and he also controls the majority of freenode voting rights. Andrew Lee also heads the handshake ICO scam. Coincidence?
<DenSchub11> Oh, and about those donations she speaks of: https://twitter.com/ISCdotORG/status/1025461692132519936
<DenSchub11> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<Taylor3> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake Why does this blog post mention "10.2 million" THREE times?
<Taylor3> This blog is essentially an ad for the Handshake ICO scam with a one-line "denial" of involvement mixed in there. It's obviously very unethical of Christel to not mention her own involvement in the scam which the blog post promotes.
<Taylor3> Consider Andrew Lee's involvement, Andrew Lee is Christel's boss at London Trust Media and he also controls the majority of freenode voting rights. Andrew Lee also heads the handshake ICO scam. Coincidence?
<Taylor3> Oh, and about those donations she speaks of: https://twitter.com/ISCdotORG/status/1025461692132519936
<Taylor3> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<bjs17> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake Why does this blog post mention "10.2 million" THREE times?
<bjs17> This blog is essentially an ad for the Handshake ICO scam with a one-line "denial" of involvement mixed in there. It's obviously very unethical of Christel to not mention her own involvement in the scam which the blog post promotes.
<bjs17> Consider Andrew Lee's involvement, Andrew Lee is Christel's boss at London Trust Media and he also controls the majority of freenode voting rights. Andrew Lee also heads the handshake ICO scam. Coincidence?
<bjs17> Oh, and about those donations she speaks of: https://twitter.com/ISCdotORG/status/1025461692132519936
<bjs17> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<r3m18> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake Why does this blog post mention "10.2 million" THREE times?
<r3m18> This blog is essentially an ad for the Handshake ICO scam with a one-line "denial" of involvement mixed in there. It's obviously very unethical of Christel to not mention her own involvement in the scam which the blog post promotes.
<smaudet17> kaniini has invited you to join #litepub
<Dworf> kaniini has invited you to join #litepub
<ABIX_Adamj> kaniini has invited you to join #litepub
<violet26> kaniini has invited you to join #litepub
<ErrantEgo12> kaniini has invited you to join #litepub
<infernix18> kaniini has invited you to join #litepub
<drot15> kaniini has invited you to join #litepub
<annieslmaos> kaniini has invited you to join #litepub
<calcul0n7> kaniini has invited you to join #litepub
<siso_> kaniini has invited you to join #litepub
#ubuntu-unity 2018-08-10
<RichiH7> kaniini has invited you to join #litepub
<ovoldemorto> kaniini has invited you to join #litepub
<ZLSA18> kaniini has invited you to join #litepub
<monoxane23> kaniini has invited you to join #litepub
<Char0n> kaniini has invited you to join #litepub
<Sove> kaniini has invited you to join #litepub
<loppy2> kaniini has invited you to join #litepub
<GTAXL6> kaniini has invited you to join #litepub
<mlhess> kaniini has invited you to join #litepub
<Platonides12> kaniini has invited you to join #litepub
<iooner11> kaniini has invited you to join #litepub
<Cronus13> kaniini has invited you to join #litepub
<bads> kaniini has invited you to join #litepub
<zhongfu3> kaniini has invited you to join #litepub
<dodobrain4> kaniini has invited you to join #litepub
<Awesomecase> kaniini has invited you to join #litepub
<OGF12> kaniini has invited you to join #litepub
<WhitePhosphorus1> kaniini has invited you to join #litepub
<cfields27> kaniini has invited you to join #litepub
<wizonesolutions2> kaniini has invited you to join #litepub
<Rune_K> kaniini has invited you to join #litepub
<Zombie14> kaniini has invited you to join #litepub
<ckeltz0> kaniini has invited you to join #litepub
<phillid> kaniini has invited you to join #litepub
<Tionis> kaniini has invited you to join #litepub
<MrElendig> kaniini has invited you to join #litepub
<have> kaniini has invited you to join #litepub
<Awesomecase> kaniini has invited you to join #litepub
<lino> kaniini has invited you to join #litepub
<Napsterbater> kaniini has invited you to join #litepub
#ubuntu-unity 2018-08-11
<jwhisnant17> kaniini has invited you to join #litepub
<Kronuz16> kaniini has invited you to join #litepub
<vamiry> kaniini has invited you to join #litepub
<Nick`20> watch the live defcon show https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y-NgAB1RcPo
<armin27> After the acquisition by Private Internet Access, Freenode is now being used to push ICO scams https://www.coindesk.com/handshake-revealed-vcs-back-plan-to-give-away-100-million-in-crypto/
<sins-> After the acquisition by Private Internet Access, Freenode is now being used to push ICO scams https://www.coindesk.com/handshake-revealed-vcs-back-plan-to-give-away-100-million-in-crypto/
<sins-> "All told, Handshake aims to give $250 worth of its tokens to *each* user of the websites the company has partnerships with – GitHub, the P2P Foundation and *FREENODE*, a chat channel for peer-to-peer projects. As such, developers who have existing accounts on each could receive up to $750 worth of Handshake tokens."
<alphor18> After the acquisition by Private Internet Access, Freenode is now being used to push ICO scams https://www.coindesk.com/handshake-revealed-vcs-back-plan-to-give-away-100-million-in-crypto/
<danielhuman> After the acquisition by Private Internet Access, Freenode is now being used to push ICO scams https://www.coindesk.com/handshake-revealed-vcs-back-plan-to-give-away-100-million-in-crypto/
<mdroid> After the acquisition by Private Internet Access, Freenode is now being used to push ICO scams https://www.coindesk.com/handshake-revealed-vcs-back-plan-to-give-away-100-million-in-crypto/
<Pici2> After the acquisition by Private Internet Access, Freenode is now being used to push ICO scams https://www.coindesk.com/handshake-revealed-vcs-back-plan-to-give-away-100-million-in-crypto/
<RaptorJesus26> After the acquisition by Private Internet Access, Freenode is now being used to push ICO scams https://www.coindesk.com/handshake-revealed-vcs-back-plan-to-give-away-100-million-in-crypto/
<RaptorJesus26> "All told, Handshake aims to give $250 worth of its tokens to *each* user of the websites the company has partnerships with – GitHub, the P2P Foundation and *FREENODE*, a chat channel for peer-to-peer projects. As such, developers who have existing accounts on each could receive up to $750 worth of Handshake tokens."
<Fieldy8> After the acquisition by Private Internet Access, Freenode is now being used to push ICO scams https://www.coindesk.com/handshake-revealed-vcs-back-plan-to-give-away-100-million-in-crypto/
<Guest16770> After the acquisition by Private Internet Access, Freenode is now being used to push ICO scams https://www.coindesk.com/handshake-revealed-vcs-back-plan-to-give-away-100-million-in-crypto/
<pmn> After the acquisition by Private Internet Access, Freenode is now being used to push ICO scams https://www.coindesk.com/handshake-revealed-vcs-back-plan-to-give-away-100-million-in-crypto/
<rdococ7> After the acquisition by Private Internet Access, Freenode is now being used to push ICO scams https://www.coindesk.com/handshake-revealed-vcs-back-plan-to-give-away-100-million-in-crypto/
<rdococ7> "All told, Handshake aims to give $250 worth of its tokens to *each* user of the websites the company has partnerships with – GitHub, the P2P Foundation and *FREENODE*, a chat channel for peer-to-peer projects. As such, developers who have existing accounts on each could receive up to $750 worth of Handshake tokens."
#ubuntu-unity 2018-08-12
<tomaw8> After the acquisition by Private Internet Access, Freenode is now being used to push ICO scams https://www.coindesk.com/handshake-revealed-vcs-back-plan-to-give-away-100-million-in-crypto/
<Miklo4> After the acquisition by Private Internet Access, Freenode is now being used to push ICO scams https://www.coindesk.com/handshake-revealed-vcs-back-plan-to-give-away-100-million-in-crypto/
<arza16> After the acquisition by Private Internet Access, Freenode is now being used to push ICO scams https://www.coindesk.com/handshake-revealed-vcs-back-plan-to-give-away-100-million-in-crypto/
<furiousDingo4> After the acquisition by Private Internet Access, Freenode is now being used to push ICO scams https://www.coindesk.com/handshake-revealed-vcs-back-plan-to-give-away-100-million-in-crypto/
<thumbs17> After the acquisition by Private Internet Access, Freenode is now being used to push ICO scams https://www.coindesk.com/handshake-revealed-vcs-back-plan-to-give-away-100-million-in-crypto/
<savoir-faire8> After the acquisition by Private Internet Access, Freenode is now being used to push ICO scams https://www.coindesk.com/handshake-revealed-vcs-back-plan-to-give-away-100-million-in-crypto/
<savoir-faire8> "All told, Handshake aims to give $250 worth of its tokens to *each* user of the websites the company has partnerships with – GitHub, the P2P Foundation and *FREENODE*, a chat channel for peer-to-peer projects. As such, developers who have existing accounts on each could receive up to $750 worth of Handshake tokens."
<vespaper> After the acquisition by Private Internet Access, Freenode is now being used to push ICO scams https://www.coindesk.com/handshake-revealed-vcs-back-plan-to-give-away-100-million-in-crypto/
<Spaulding0> After the acquisition by Private Internet Access, Freenode is now being used to push ICO scams https://www.coindesk.com/handshake-revealed-vcs-back-plan-to-give-away-100-million-in-crypto/
<Spaulding0> "All told, Handshake aims to give $250 worth of its tokens to *each* user of the websites the company has partnerships with – GitHub, the P2P Foundation and *FREENODE*, a chat channel for peer-to-peer projects. As such, developers who have existing accounts on each could receive up to $750 worth of Handshake tokens."
<catfuneral> After the acquisition by Private Internet Access, Freenode is now being used to push ICO scams https://www.coindesk.com/handshake-revealed-vcs-back-plan-to-give-away-100-million-in-crypto/
<tasse3> After the acquisition by Private Internet Access, Freenode is now being used to push ICO scams https://www.coindesk.com/handshake-revealed-vcs-back-plan-to-give-away-100-million-in-crypto/
<tasse3> "All told, Handshake aims to give $250 worth of its tokens to *each* user of the websites the company has partnerships with – GitHub, the P2P Foundation and *FREENODE*, a chat channel for peer-to-peer projects. As such, developers who have existing accounts on each could receive up to $750 worth of Handshake tokens."
<calcul0n12> After the acquisition by Private Internet Access, Freenode is now being used to push ICO scams https://www.coindesk.com/handshake-revealed-vcs-back-plan-to-give-away-100-million-in-crypto/
<maxalt9> After the acquisition by Private Internet Access, Freenode is now being used to push ICO scams https://www.coindesk.com/handshake-revealed-vcs-back-plan-to-give-away-100-million-in-crypto/
<maxalt9> "All told, Handshake aims to give $250 worth of its tokens to *each* user of the websites the company has partnerships with – GitHub, the P2P Foundation and *FREENODE*, a chat channel for peer-to-peer projects. As such, developers who have existing accounts on each could receive up to $750 worth of Handshake tokens."
<zaratustra8> After the acquisition by Private Internet Access, Freenode is now being used to push ICO scams https://www.coindesk.com/handshake-revealed-vcs-back-plan-to-give-away-100-million-in-crypto/
<radiofree10>                                                   
<radiofree10>                                                   
<radiofree10>                                                   
<radiofree10>                                                   
<radiofree10>                                                   
<radiofree10>                                                   
<radiofree10>                                                   
<radiofree10>                                                   
<radiofree10>                                                   
<radiofree10>                                                   
<radiofree10>                                                   
<radiofree10>                                                   
<radiofree10>                                                   
<radiofree10>                                                   
<radiofree10>                                                   
<radiofree10>                                                   
<radiofree10>                                                   
<radiofree10>                                                   
<radiofree10>                                                   
<radiofree10>                                                   
<radiofree10>                                                   
<radiofree10>                                                   
<radiofree10>                                                   
<radiofree10>                                                   
<radiofree10>                                                   
<radiofree10>                                                   
<radiofree10>                                                   
<radiofree10>                                                   
<radiofree10>                                                   
<radiofree10>                                                   
<radiofree10>  kloeri: and I'm tired of you guys
<radiofree10>  thinking you can ban staff
<radiofree10>  when we complain about your spam
<Ugrastil3>                                                   
<Ugrastil3>                                                   
<Ugrastil3>                                                   
<Ugrastil3>                                                   
<Ugrastil3>                                                   
<Ugrastil3>                                                   
<Ugrastil3>                                                   
<Ugrastil3>                                                   
<Ugrastil3>                                                   
<Ugrastil3>                                                   
<Ugrastil3>                                                   
<Ugrastil3>                                                   
<Ugrastil3>                                                   
<Ugrastil3>                                                   
<Ugrastil3>                                                   
<Ugrastil3>                                                   
<Ugrastil3>                                                   
<Ugrastil3>                                                   
<Ugrastil3>                                                   
<Ugrastil3>                                                   
<Ugrastil3>                                                   
<Ugrastil3>                                                   
<Ugrastil3>                                                   
<Ugrastil3>                                                   
<Ugrastil3>                                                   
<Ugrastil3>                                                   
<Ugrastil3>                                                   
<Ugrastil3>                                                   
<Ugrastil3>                                                   
<Ugrastil3>                                                   
<Ugrastil3>  kloeri: and I'm tired of you guys
<Ugrastil3>  thinking you can ban staff
<Ugrastil3>  when we complain about your spam
<ultrabong21>                                                   
<ultrabong21>                                                   
<ultrabong21>                                                   
